# ► ► 29 s 18 h rodea el congreso ( la definitiva) ◄ ◄



## Ambrosio Spinola (27 Sep 2012)

Quiero compartir con vosotros la información que ya esta dando vueltas por todos lados. Es la manífa del Sábado (oficial), la han bautizado como "La definitiva"







IMPORTANTE: Este es el hilo de seguimiento, para debatir tenemos este



CONVOCATORIA PRINCIPAL EN MADRID:
A partir de las 18:00 se rodeará el Congreso de los Diputados. https://www.facebook.com/events/143572655789557/




CONVOCATORIAS EN OTRAS CIUDADES: 

BARCELONA:
- Pla del Palau a las 18:00. 

CÓRDOBA:
- Bulevar del Gran Capitán a las 18:00. 

OVIEDO:
- Junta Electoral a las 18:00. https://twitter.com/acampadaxixon/st...25883901001728

SANTANDER:
- Delegación del Gobierno a las 18:00. https://www.facebook.com/events/462116340478398/

VALENCIA:
- Las Cortes a las 18:00. https://www.facebook.com/events/316268371805365/

MALLORCA:
- Plaça de Cort a las 18:00. https://www.facebook.com/events/229826997144847/

VIGO:
- Farola bajo el Edificio de la Xunta a las 18:00. https://www.facebook.com/events/443754459009367/
- Bus a Madrid: https://www.facebook.com/events/363617333717937/

MÁLAGA:
- Plaza de la Constitución a las 18:00. https://www.facebook.com/events/476092875757208/
- Bus a Madrid: https://www.facebook.com/events/1162...6270501857900/

TARRAGONA:
- Plaza Imperial Tarraco a las 18:30. https://www.facebook.com/events/355513837865717/

MURCIA:
- Delegación del Gobierno a las 19:00. http://murcia25s.wordpress.com/2012/...ra-delegacion/

REDONDELA-VIGO-OURENSE:
- Bus a Madrid: https://www.facebook.com/events/363617333717937/





CONVOCATORIAS TAMBIÉN EN OTROS PAÍSES:

ITALIA:
https://www.facebook.com/CATENAUMANA...MENTO.ITALIANO

PORTUGAL:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=1

BRUSELAS:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A3zY_jKCQAA5whc.jpg

AMSTERDAM:
https://www.facebook.com/events/431544976902857/

VANCOUVER (CANADÁ):
- Art Gallery a las 12:00.






ENLACES DE SEGUIMIENTO EN DIRECTO: 
VOCES 25S








STREAM'S
- El Pais
- Actualidad RT 
- Especial en Cuatro
- RTVE



PERIÓDICOS DIGITALES
- Seguimiento en Directo en 20 Minutos
- Seguimiento en Directo en El Mundo
- Seguimiento en Directo en El Pais

TWITTER
- @Coordinadora25S
- #26S
- #Voces25S
- #Volvemos26S
- @RodeaElCongreso
- Lista de los mejores cronistas tuiteros para no perderte nada del #25S

FOTOGRAFÍAS
- El 25S, en imágenes (diario Público)
- Víctor M Leiva
- El Plural




Manifestación del #29S convocada por Mariano Rajoy:

[YOUTUBE]WGXqYx6yuvE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

Ambrosio Spinola dijo:


> Quiero compartir con vosotros la información que ya esta dando vueltas por todos lados. Es la manífa del Sábado (oficial), la han bautizado como "La definitiva"



La convocan el argentino kamporista y el independentista catalán celestino sánchez?


----------



## Obelixyco (27 Sep 2012)

Y se realizará un concurso con premio "busca al Wally infiltrado".


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Sep 2012)

Obelixyco dijo:


> Y se realizará un concurso con premio "busca al Wally infiltrado".



Y el que le encuentre, como premio, podrá propinarle una samanta de hostias.


----------



## Kreonte (27 Sep 2012)

Y el sábado quien va a estar en el Congreso?

Por qué no el 12 de octubre??


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

El convocante:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vocante-de-manifas-y-hasta-de-ayer-casta.html


----------



## allseeyingeye (27 Sep 2012)

La definitiva no sera, ni de coña

Calculo minimo.... dos mas.... 


Siempre el mismo esquema


1º llega la noche

2º Mucha gente se tiene que marchar por energias, costumbre o compromisos

3º Atomizacion en grupos, dispersion con cargas 

4º Fin de la protesta

5º Vuelta a convocar para el dia siguiente

6º Viene menos gente


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (27 Sep 2012)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> La definitiva no sera, ni de coña
> 
> Calculo minimo.... dos mas....
> 
> ...



Ya hay personajillos en este foro malmetiendo para que la gente no salga a la calle............

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/movilizaciones-sociales/347760-manifestacion-del-25s-y-media-espana-de-izquierdas-sido-fracaso.html


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (27 Sep 2012)

Madrid2m(ierdas)16 dijo:


> Ya hay personajillos en este foro malmetiendo para que la gente no salga a la calle............
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/movilizaciones-sociales/347760-manifestacion-del-25s-y-media-espana-de-izquierdas-sido-fracaso.html



Es que hay que salir y además... PENSAR


----------



## Keyron (27 Sep 2012)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> La definitiva no sera, ni de coña
> 
> Calculo minimo.... dos mas....
> 
> ...



Para que haya una revolución, la vida de la gente tiene que ser esa revolución, nunca abandonar el lugar, si la gente se cansa, que se vayan reemplazando por otros, pero siempre que hayan miles y miles en ese sitio.

Cuando en una batalla logras una posición, no te vas a cenar y abandonas la posición dejando a cuatro pelagatos, el enemigo les zurra y te la quita y vuelta a empezar, tienes que protegerla hasta el final. Si tu fin es que dimita el gobierno, rodear, asaltar el Congreso etc la presión debe ser constante y el cerco indefinido...


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

Keyron dijo:


> Para que haya una revolución, la vida de la gente tiene que ser esa revolución, nunca abandonar el lugar, si la gente se cansa, que se vayan reemplazando por otros, pero siempre que hayan miles y miles en ese sitio.
> 
> Cuando en una batalla logras una posición, no te vas a cenar y abandonas la posición dejando a cuatro pelagatos, el enemigo les zurra y te la quita y vuelta a empezar, tienes que protegerla hasta el final. Si tu fin es que dimita el gobierno, rodear, asaltar el Congreso etc la presión debe ser constante y el cerco indefinido...



puede quee stemos ante una revolución. Lo que debemos tener claro que la manifa del sábado no persigue una revolución un cambio de sistema. lo que busca es el cambio de gobierno porque no le gusta, cosa bien diferente.

no lo digo yo. Lo dice su convocante:

25-S llama a rodear el Congreso “sin violencia” | Cubadebate

“No vamos a parar hasta que el Gobierno caiga, pero vamos a hacerlo con tranquilidad y sin violencia”, ha explicado Celestino Sánchez

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vocante-de-manifas-y-hasta-de-ayer-casta.html


----------



## Obelixyco (27 Sep 2012)

Kreonte dijo:


> Y el sábado quien va a estar en el Congreso?
> 
> Por qué no el 12 de octubre??



Mira, es un buen día porque estará toda la castuza en el estandarte con toldo. Ya pueden elegir bien a los militares del desfile, seguro que serán antidisturbios disfrazados.


----------



## JOF (27 Sep 2012)

Ya tardaba en salir su biografia para desprestigiar esto.


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> Ya tardaba en salir su biografia para desprestigiar esto.



Es necesario saber quién es el líder de la revolución, no crees?. Aquí no se menosprecia a alguien por lo que es, es decir argumento ad hominen: no me vale esta idea sobre los incendios en canarias de este personaje porque es un fumador empedernido. 

No. Lo que sucede que es bueno saber que un tío que convoca una manifestación para cambiar el modelo de españa, siendo independentista catalán, que además dice ir contra toda la casta, siendo él casta, pero que en realidad solo va contra el gobierno, no contra el congreso ... dejar las cosas claras para evitar engaños no es malo.

Por cierto, que siendo estrictos, pide acabar con un gobierno de un país del que no quiere formar parte.

Tú mismo.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Sep 2012)

invitado dijo:


> Es necesario saber quién es el líder de la revolución, no crees?. Aquí no se menosprecia a alguien por lo que es, es decir argumento ad hominen: no me vale esta idea sobre los incendios en canarias de este personaje porque es un fumador empedernido.
> 
> No. Lo que sucede que es bueno saber que un tío que convoca una manifestación para cambiar el modelo de españa, siendo independentista catalán, que además dice ir contra toda la casta, siendo él casta, pero que en realidad solo va contra el gobierno, no contra el congreso ... dejar las cosas claras para evitar engaños no es malo.
> 
> ...



Lo unico bueno que ha hecho esta persona es organizar un poco esto, pero evidentemente, esto le superará a él con creces. No te preocupes invitado, no acabará siendo presidente del gobierno y a mí tampoco me representa esta persona, como ninguno que forme parte de la casta.

A mí me da igual que la protesta la haya convocado la cabra de la legión, eso es muy muy secundario y no tiene importancia, lo importante es la respuesta de la sociedad ante el chiringuito de la casta. Ahora te pregunto, ¿tú que propones hacer para que la casta se dé por aludida?, te escucho.


----------



## JOF (27 Sep 2012)

invitado dijo:


> *Es necesario saber quién es el líder de la revolución, *no crees?. Aquí no se menosprecia a alguien por lo que es, es decir argumento ad hominen: no me vale esta idea sobre los incendios en canarias de este personaje porque es un fumador empedernido.
> 
> No. Lo que sucede que es bueno saber que un tío que convoca una manifestación para cambiar el modelo de españa, siendo independentista catalán, que además dice ir contra toda la casta, siendo él casta, pero que en realidad solo va contra el gobierno, no contra el congreso ... dejar las cosas claras para evitar engaños no es malo.
> 
> ...



Ahi dejé de leer.


----------



## Greco (27 Sep 2012)

¿Bueno, que el sabado vamos 10.000 en vez de 6.000 no? Me parece correcto, alli nos vemos.


----------



## Leovigildo (27 Sep 2012)

¿Qué quiere decir "La definitiva"? ::

¿Qué terminarán por matar de aburrimiento con las machaconas consignas de preescolar al personal, consiguiendo así mediante una sagaz guerra psicológica que la policía se disuelva y se vaya a casa?

Hasta que la gente se deje de estupideces manfloritas de paz y ternura vamos a seguir igual o más puteados que antes. Con ligeras defensas caseras para evitar perdidas de ojo, dientes o fracturas, el resto sólo es dolor de los porrazos y detenciones. Habría que ir con paso firme en línea recta y sobre todo, algo más de compañerismo (que eso de ir diciendo "ha sido ese" y no tratar de evitar detenciones ajenas me parece lo más penoso del mundo). 

_*Que conste que aunque me parezca una manifestación patética en su ejecución -que no planteamiento-, aún así hubiera ido a hacer bulto y ser el 6001 (ahora me encuentro en el exilio. A falta de metralleta escogí maleta)._


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> Ahi dejé de leer.



sé que te has leído todo ... pero que es lo que no te cuadra? lo de líder o lo de revolución. Portavoz mejor?. No creo que cambie el contenido del resto del post.


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Lo unico bueno que ha hecho esta persona es organizar un poco esto, pero evidentemente, esto le superará a él con creces. No te preocupes invitado, no acabará siendo presidente del gobierno y a mí tampoco me representa esta persona, como ninguno que forme parte de la casta.
> 
> *A mí me da igual que la protesta la haya convocado la cabra de la legión*, eso es muy muy secundario y no tiene importancia, lo importante es la respuesta de la sociedad ante el chiringuito de la casta. Ahora te pregunto, ¿tú que propones hacer para que la casta se dé por aludida?, te escucho.



Pues no te debería dar igual. No, que una persona que forma de la casta te llame a luchar contra otra parte de la casta ... pero solo contra UNA parte de la casta.

Y eso no es lo malo porque puedes elegir libremente si quieres una casta u a otra ... para mí lo grave es que haga un llamamiento apolítico para aglutinar gente en nombre de un bien común cuando no es verdad.

Fíjate, qué quizás la cabra de la legión es más sincera.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 Sep 2012)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Lo unico bueno que ha hecho esta persona es organizar un poco esto, pero evidentemente, esto le superará a él con creces. No te preocupes invitado, no acabará siendo presidente del gobierno y a mí tampoco me representa esta persona, como ninguno que forme parte de la casta.
> 
> A mí me da igual que la protesta la haya convocado la cabra de la legión, eso es muy muy secundario y no tiene importancia, lo importante es la respuesta de la sociedad ante el chiringuito de la casta. Ahora te pregunto, ¿tú que propones hacer para que la casta se dé por aludida?, te escucho.



Pues eso, yo también soy todo oreja para escuchar al forero invitado.


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Pues eso, yo también soy todo oreja para escuchar al forero invitado.



llegas dos minutos tarde.


----------



## Brigit (27 Sep 2012)

Rodear el congreso el día que esta vacío.
Sí, definitivamente inútil.


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

Brigit dijo:


> Rodear el congreso el día que esta vacío.
> Sí, definitivamente inútil.



je, je ... porque lo que se quiere en realidad es rodear al gobierno (y a mí lo que me molesta es el engaño del llamamiento).


----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 Sep 2012)

invitado dijo:


> llegas dos minutos tarde.



Estaba escribiendo. Cualquier manera no entiendo su preocupación por el personaje. Siempre había personas carismáticas.


----------



## Brigit (27 Sep 2012)

invitado dijo:


> je, je ... porque lo que se quiere en realidad es rodear al gobierno (y a mí lo que me molesta es el engaño del llamamiento).



La gente tiene poca paciencia. Si lo único que se pretende es que cambie el gobierno sólo hay que esperar a las nuevas elecciones (a menos que tengan prisa porque vuelva el psoe).


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Estaba escribiendo. Cualquier manera no entiendo su preocupación por el personaje. Siempre había personas carismáticas.



Yo por el personaje no tengo ninguna preocupación. En este caso he tenido ocupación. Me chirrío oirle ayer. 

Lo que quiero decirle es que yo le convoco el domingo a luchar contra la casta y acabar con el expolio que sufre este país. El domingo a las 6 en neptuno. Nos han robado, se han reido en nuestra cara, nos han jodido. Y esto es culpa de la casta.

Estamos de acuerdo? Sí.

Pero ha de saber de mí que fuí miembro de las primeras cortes, por ucd, partido del que me fuí porque yo era del ala franquista. De ahí volví a ser diputado en otro partido, Fuerza Nueva. Posteriormente he sido concejal con el partido de anglada en varias ocasiones porque considero que la inmigración promovida por la casta ha destrozado el mercado laboral. También he formado parte de diversos consejos de cajas de ahorro

Fuera de la actividad política desde el 2010 soy presidente de la fundación "la cabra de la legión" en la que buscamos la eliminación de toda política socialista, comunista, marxista, leninista ... está fundación vive de la subvención pública.

Por supuesto la manifa es contra la casta pero si vienen diputados del PP, como son casta pero menos, les aplaudiremos (como sucedió con IU, BNG y compromís).

Estamos de acuerdo? Debo entender que sí, porque lo importante es ser número ante la situación que vivimos.


----------



## mikelgonza (27 Sep 2012)

*Esta sería para mi la sucesión de cosas que marcarían la definitivia ..... :*

Más de un millón de personas rodean el congreso

La policia cual esbirros del "poder" de marianico el paleto corto rajao atacan a la población 

La población se disuelve pero se vuelven a agrupar 

La policia carga y comienza a disparar indiscriminadamente contra la población y a gasearla 

Hacia la noche la gente se vuelve a reunir en esta ocasión más de un millón de personas , los esbirros vuelven a cargar , pero esta vez la población reacciona 

Ante los porrazos e insultos de los nazis uniformados de azul , el pueblo se rebela y comienza a ir en contra de ellos , disparan más y más pero a la población ya le da igual 

Cientos y miles de personas arremeten contra esos cerdos , los arrasan y apalean , destrozan todos los coches de los "azules" la masa de población sigue cercando a los antidisturbios 

Los mismos desbordados se rinden pidiendo perdón por los atentados contra la población civil , definitivamente se rodea el congreso

La presión se hace insostenible , desde el gobierno de estafadores intenta amenazar a la población civil con el estado de excepción 

Intentan dar a entender que el ejercito debe tomar el control ante la imposibilidad de controlar a una masa de millones de personas 

Ante el intento de destrozar al pueblo , el pueblo se prepara para combatir y defender sus posiciones 

Pero , el propio ejercito en este país nunca arremeterá contra la gente y esa es la gran diferencia con la policia , pero el ejercito en este país no creo que nunca arremeta contra el pueblo

Final del capítulo , RAJAO fuera del gobierno , destituido y todos los cerdos juzgados y condenados , limpieza de este gran país , creación de una nueva constitución , creación de una nueva ley electoral de listas abiertas , creación del dialogo social , flexibilidad laboral y fiscal , derechos sociales y participación de todos en la construcción de un país , derrogación de que si una persona es elegida y lo hace mal , pueda estar jodiendo a un país durante 4 años , persecución a muerte con los corruptos , revisión de todo el funcionariado y limpiezaaaa de la escoria en todos los ámbitos 

Esto si es hacer algo y ojalá que pasase todo esto


----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 Sep 2012)

invitado dijo:


> Yo por el personaje no tengo ninguna preocupación. En este caso he tenido ocupación. Me chirrío oirle ayer.
> 
> Lo que quiero decirle es que yo le convoco el domingo a luchar contra la casta y acabar con el expolio que sufre este país. El domingo a las 6 en neptuno. Nos han robado, se han reido en nuestra cara, nos han jodido. Y esto es culpa de la casta.
> 
> ...



Pues no estoy de acuerdo, como veo lo suyo también es una cuestión ideológica (para denunciar otra) la regla de "ser número ante la situación que vivimos", no me cuadra.


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo, como veo lo suyo también es una cuestión ideológica (para denunciar otra) la regla de "ser número ante la situación que vivimos", no me cuadra.



En qué no está de acuerdo?. Le parece bien que yo convoque la manifa del domingo con mi historial o eso es lo de menos?.


----------



## Acredito (27 Sep 2012)

Hace dos años se decía por el foro que los españoles no tenían cojones para manifestarse como los griegos, los franceses, los ingleses... etc

Ahora es la hora de mostrar los cojones. Y más con el precedente de Portugal.

Es el momento ideal para hacer estas protestas en conjunto en todo el sur de Europa, todos los PIGS al mismo tiempo, para mandar un mensaje claro a la UE. NO PODEMOS SEGUIR EL RITMO IMPUESTO!!! Necesitamos más tiempo, o una integración fiscal cuanto antes, o que nos dejen a los PIGS montarnos nuestro chiringuito.


----------



## Nocte (27 Sep 2012)

¿La definitiva? No de forma pacífica.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Sep 2012)

invitado dijo:


> Por supuesto la manifa es contra la casta pero si vienen diputados del PP, como son casta pero menos, les aplaudiremos (como sucedió con IU, BNG y compromís).
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo? Debo entender que sí, porque lo importante es ser número ante la situación que vivimos.



Entiendo su preocupación, pero a los diputados de IU, BNG y compromís la gente les aplaudió(algunos), les silbaron(otros). Ya basta de farsas y chirigotas. Si van los cuatro izquierdistas de siempre el país va a seguir igual de mal, por que la casta va a seguir pasando el rodillo e intentando aplicar un estado policial que restrinja libertades(modernamente). Y es que lo que me da esperanza es que se les silbe, no que se les aplauda.

Y cuanto a casta, mejor que no tengamos ninguna, ni la tuya, ni la suya ni la del vecino. Yo no tengo ni quiero mantener a ninguna casta, es por esto por lo que debemos unirnos. Tenemos que cambiar esta mentalidad cuanto antes, los politicos deben proteger nuestra libertad y la igualdad de oportunidades - esto es, cada uno recogerá los frutos de lo que siembra, no lo que hay ahora, por que sabemos que no es lo que ocurre actualmente. Yo no quiero más estado, yo quiero menos estado y que quien participe en él no sea casta, y ciertamente no quiero el estado policial de ahora mismo. 

Tenemos que pensar esto, tenemos que protestar del lado de la casta sindical, no tenemos que armar mucho jaleo y si algo sucede que molesta a la casta, no saldrá en los medios o mentiremos sobre ello, no vaya a ser que se nos acabe el chiringuito. Yo estoy harto de que me digan como tengo que pensar, que tengo que aplaudirle el circo a sus señorías y que tengo preocuparme por que Ronaldo esté triste.

Ahora reitero mi pregunta, por que no me la has respondido ¿Tú qué harías para fomentar la movilización contra la casta, que idea se te ocurre? Un saludo.


----------



## Divad (27 Sep 2012)

Hay que dividir a la masa de perros sin cabeza.

¿Por qué no se convoca una masa de gente para ir a visitar a los políticos en sus casas?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rectamente-a-casas-de-diputados-acabamos.html

DIVIDE Y VENCERÁS!!!


----------



## invitado (27 Sep 2012)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Entiendo su preocupación, pero a los diputados de IU, BNG y compromís la gente les aplaudió(algunos), les silbaron(otros). Ya basta de farsas y chirigotas. *Si van los cuatro izquierdistas de siempre el país va a seguir igual de mal*, *por que la casta va a seguir pasando el rodillo e intentando aplicar un estado policial que restrinja libertades(modernamente). Y es que lo que me da esperanza es que se les silbe*, no que se les aplauda.
> 
> *Y cuanto a casta, mejor que no tengamos ninguna, ni la tuya, ni la suya ni la del vecino*. *Yo no tengo ni quiero mantener a ninguna casta, es por esto por lo que debemos unirnos*. Tenemos que cambiar esta mentalidad cuanto antes, *los politicos deben proteger nuestra libertad y la igualdad de oportunidades - esto es, cada uno recogerá los frutos de lo que siembra, no lo que hay ahora, por que sabemos que no es lo que ocurre actualmente*. *Yo no quiero más estado*, *yo quiero menos estado y que quien participe en él no sea casta, y ciertamente no quiero el estado policial de ahora mismo*.
> 
> ...



Quizás el mantener discusiones a través de la red suponen que a veces se esté más cerca de lo que nos imaginemos. Porque de lo que señalo en negrita estoy completamente de acuerdo con UD. (no entiendo lo señalado en rojo entiendo que lo dice en sentido contrario al escrito).

por eso, no me gusta el tal celestino. porque ha sido (y es) casta. Y me molesta de estos movimientos su delimitación ideológica. No me molesta su delimitación ideológica en sí, sino que nos digan que es "abierta" cuando no lo es. por eso significo el perfil del convocante ... para que podamos pensar libremente.

Pero como le digo: muy de acuerdo con Ud.


----------



## ATENEA3 (27 Sep 2012)

URGE RT: 29/09/2012 Madrid: confirmed. Lisbon: confirmed. Athens: invitation sent. Rome: invitation sent. Mediterranean Europe, rise up

Este sábado día 29 de septiembre, #Valencia se suma a la convocatoria de Madrid ante el Congreso con "Rodea Les Corts" (18 horas)

la cosa se va ampliando


----------



## Acredito (27 Sep 2012)

Divad dijo:


> Hay que dividir a la masa de perros sin cabeza.
> 
> ¿Por qué no se convoca una masa de gente para ir a visitar a los políticos en sus casas?
> 
> ...



¿Y por qué no vamos directamente a por sus jefes alemanes y nos olvidamos de las panzas agradecidas estas que ni pinchan ni cortan?

ATAQUE A LA EMBAJADA ALEMANA YA!!!


----------



## Divad (27 Sep 2012)

Acredito dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no vamos directamente a por sus jefes alemanes y nos olvidamos de las panzas agradecidas estas que ni pinchan ni cortan?
> 
> ATAQUE A LA EMBAJADA ALEMANA YA!!!



Quién te dice que no? 

Somos muchos los que no nos queremos seguir tragando la estafa colosal que nos han endosado. 

Todos no podemos estar en diferentes sitios a la vez y cada uno ha de empujar en un lado para así causar la brecha que necesitamos para recuperar una democracia para todos.

Hay que dividir a los perros sin cabeza para que se vean pocos y con el culo apretado como se les ocurra repartir hostias sin sentido.


----------



## ATENEA3 (27 Sep 2012)

Italia también cercará su Parlamento


----------



## Acredito (27 Sep 2012)

divad dijo:


> quién te dice que no?
> 
> Somos muchos los que no nos queremos seguir tragando la estafa colosal que nos han endosado.
> 
> ...



¡¡¡A por ellos!!!


----------



## valladolid (27 Sep 2012)

Tiene que haber un muerto, en cuanto haya un martir se liara la dios.
En cuanto a un poli, se le escape un tiro o un golpe a la cabeza bien dado.
Ese dia se llegara al congreso.


La casta es la casta.


----------



## mikelgonza (28 Sep 2012)

Que dios te oiga y lo siento por el que lo padezca ..... Pero esto tiene que terminarse , mirad los estados islámicos quien hubiese dicho que se rebelarían contra los regímenes tan brutales como los que había , ..... Vamos camino de eso .....


----------



## mikelgonza (28 Sep 2012)

Ya no hay nada que hablar ni nada que razonar solo queda una via es la que nos han dejado , es la via de la lucha armada y la violencia , no hay otra solución , eso es todo ni más ni menos .....


----------



## zapatitos (28 Sep 2012)

mikelgonza dijo:


> Que dios te oiga y lo siento por el que lo padezca ..... Pero esto tiene que terminarse , mirad los estados islámicos quien hubiese dicho que se rebelarían contra los regímenes tan brutales como los que había , ..... Vamos camino de eso .....



Ya, es que en Hispanistán falta que el negro jefe de los yanquis se decida y de orden secreta a la CIA de repartir armas a los rebeldes y zonas de exclusión aérea que no vuelen los helicópteros esos, en cuanto lo haga esto está chupao...

Edito: Cuanta alma cándida queda todavía por estos lares, por Alá Bendito :ouch:


----------



## Malthus (28 Sep 2012)

mikelgonza dijo:


> *Esta sería para mi la sucesión de cosas que marcarían la definitivia ..... :*
> 
> Más de un millón de personas rodean el congreso
> 
> ...



Esto es ciencia ficción, primero por pensar que un millón de españoles tendrán los cojones de jugarse el pellejo en el país del «que lo haga otro», y segundo por pensar que el ejército español no haría una carnicería contra si propio pueblo, no sería la primera vez, y con más alegría si los movimientos olieran a perroflauta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## marlin444s (28 Sep 2012)

Malthus dijo:


> Esto es ciencia ficción, primero por pensar que un millón de españoles tendrán los cojones de jugarse el pellejo en el país del «que lo haga otro», y segundo por pensar que el ejército español no haría una carnicería contra si propio pueblo, no sería la primera vez, y con más alegría si los movimientos olieran a perroflauta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2



Opino igual...pero


!!va que me tengo que ir a currar mañana! ostia!!! juega el madri hoy?? o es mañana...


----------



## marlin444s (28 Sep 2012)

Esta sería para mi la sucesión de cosas que marcarían la definitivia ..... :

Más de un millón de personas rodean el congreso

La policia cual esbirros del "poder" de marianico el paleto corto rajao atacan a la población 

La población se disuelve pero se vuelven a agrupar 

La policia carga y comienza a disparar indiscriminadamente contra la población y a gasearla 

Hacia la noche la gente se vuelve a reunir en esta ocasión más de un millón de personas , los esbirros vuelven a cargar , pero esta vez la población reacciona 

Ante los porrazos e insultos de los nazis uniformados de azul , el pueblo se rebela y comienza a ir en contra de ellos , disparan más y más pero a la población ya le da igual 

Cientos y miles de personas arremeten contra esos cerdos , los arrasan y apalean , destrozan todos los coches de los "azules" la masa de población sigue cercando a los antidisturbios 

Los mismos desbordados se rinden pidiendo perdón por los atentados contra la población civil , definitivamente se rodea el congreso

La presión se hace insostenible , desde el gobierno de estafadores intenta amenazar a la población civil con el estado de excepción 

Intentan dar a entender que el ejercito debe tomar el control ante la imposibilidad de controlar a una masa de millones de personas 

Ante el intento de destrozar al pueblo , el pueblo se prepara para combatir y defender sus posiciones 

Pero , el propio ejercito en este país nunca arremeterá contra la gente y esa es la gran diferencia con la policia , pero el ejercito en este país no creo que nunca arremeta contra el pueblo

Final del capítulo , RAJAO fuera del gobierno , destituido y todos los cerdos juzgados y condenados , limpieza de este gran país , creación de una nueva constitución , creación de una nueva ley electoral de listas abiertas , creación del dialogo social , flexibilidad laboral y fiscal , derechos sociales y participación de todos en la construcción de un país , derrogación de que si una persona es elegida y lo hace mal , pueda estar jodiendo a un país durante 4 años , persecución a muerte con los corruptos , revisión de todo el funcionariado y limpiezaaaa de la escoria en todos los ámbitos 

Esto si es hacer algo y ojalá que pasase todo esto

Esto es ciencia ficción, primero por pensar que un millón de españoles tendrán los cojones de jugarse el pellejo en el país del «que lo haga otro», y segundo por pensar que el ejército español no haría una carnicería contra si propio pueblo, no sería la primera vez, y con más alegría si los movimientos olieran a perroflauta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2

Opino igual...pero


!!va que me tengo que ir a currar mañana! ostia!!! juega el madri hoy?? o es mañana... 


(ahora..copie mal..)


----------



## invitado (28 Sep 2012)

mikelgonza dijo:


> Ya no hay nada que hablar ni nada que razonar solo queda una via es la que nos han dejado , es la via de la lucha armada y la violencia , no hay otra solución , eso es todo ni más ni menos .....



Sí, lo mejor es que estemos un año dándonos caña entre nosotros tipo siria o libia, con ejercito y policía dividido entre casta y ciudadanos que podamos destruir todo el país para que internacionalmente vean como la casta se aferra al poder ... sangre sudor y lágrimas ... muchos, muchos muertos en esta lucha armada ... tus padres, hermanos, los míos, nuestros hijos y amigos, cuantos más mejor!!!, y así los que quedemos (si quedamos) podremos trabajar en la reconstrucción del país física e institucionalmente ...

LO QUE HAY QUE LEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)

El Sábado va a haber mucha gente

Ojo al tema


----------



## darkorex (28 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> El Sábado va a haber mucha gente
> 
> Ojo al tema



Ojalá así sea, la bipolaridad propia de estos tiempos me ha hecho levantarme hoy más pesimista que ayer.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)

darkorex dijo:


> Ojalá así sea, la bipolaridad propia de estos tiempos me ha hecho levantarme hoy más pesimista que ayer.



En algunas ciudades ya hay tanta gente apuntada en el transporte en solo 24 horas, como la que habia para el 25-S en 10 dias


----------



## Rudel (28 Sep 2012)

Como haga bueno se va a armar.
Si llueve, ná de ná.

Osea, nuestro futuro en manos de kura-okami.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> El Sábado va a haber mucha gente
> 
> Ojo al tema



No te preocupes, lo tienen controlado (el Cni)


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Sep 2012)

Rudel dijo:


> Como haga bueno se va a armar.
> Si llueve, ná de ná.
> 
> Osea, nuestro futuro en manos de kura-okami.



Esto sería una estupiez, esto significa que el rebaño está contento y tiene ganas de ocio, y se toma la mani como tal.


----------



## invitado (28 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> En algunas ciudades ya hay tanta gente apuntada en el transporte en solo 24 horas, como la que habia para el 25-S en 10 dias



Hombre, una revolución en sábado es mejor .... tienen cerrado el billete d vuelta o lo dejan abierto para seguir al frente la próxima semana?.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> No te preocupes, lo tienen controlado (el Cni)



No se que es lo que crees que tienen controlado

Pero una masa de gente o una corriente de opinion entre la ciudadania no se puede controlar

Preguntaselo a Mubarak


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)

invitado dijo:


> Hombre, una revolución en sábado es mejor ....



La revolucion es el cambio de mentalidad

Lo que es mejor hacer en Sabado son las concentraciones

No te confundas


----------



## Brigit (28 Sep 2012)

Por que haya más gente no hay que suponer que vaya a pasar nada.
Hay que tener en cuenta que la mayoría va precisamente a eso, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Brigit (28 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> No se que es lo que crees que tienen controlado
> 
> Pero una masa de gente o* una corriente de opinion *entre la ciudadania no se puede controlar
> 
> Preguntaselo a Mubarak




Llevamos más de un año con corrientes de opinión perfectamente controladas.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)

Brigit dijo:


> Llevamos más de un año con corrientes de opinión perfectamente controladas.



Te controlaran a ti


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> No se que es lo que crees que tienen controlado
> 
> Pero una masa de gente o una corriente de opinion entre la ciudadania no se puede controlar
> 
> Preguntaselo a Mubarak



¿todavía crees que lo de Mubarak fué espontáneo? ehhh

¡somos rebaño! Un buen pastor siempre sabe pastorearlo.


----------



## Brigit (28 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Te controlaran a ti



Pues me gustaría saber qué ha cambiado en todo este tiempo.
Yo veo todo en su sitio: los de arriba, arriba y tan tranquilos; y los de abajo, abajo y más jodidos.


----------



## Rudel (28 Sep 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Esto sería una estupiez, esto significa que el rebaño está contento y tiene ganas de ocio, y se toma la mani como tal.



Tú lo has dicho, no yo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> ¿todavía crees que lo de Mubarak fué espontáneo? ehhh.



Lo de Mubarak llevaba tiempo cociendose a fuego lento (una manifestacion por aqui, una revuelta por alli, unas quejas por el precio de los alimentos por el otro lado...). Hasta que explotó

Igual que está pasando aqui

Por cierto, rebaño lo serás tu


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)

Brigit dijo:


> Pues me gustaría saber qué ha cambiado en todo este tiempo.
> Yo veo todo en su sitio: los de arriba, arriba y tan tranquilos; y los de abajo, abajo y más jodidos.



Si tu ves las cosas hoy igual que hace 2 años, entonces necesitas ir a un oculista.

Hace 2 años algo como el 25-S era impensable


----------



## John Nash (28 Sep 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> ¿todavía crees que lo de Mubarak fué espontáneo? ehhh
> 
> ¡somos rebaño! Un buen pastor siempre sabe pastorearlo.



Revolución bautizada "revolución google"...


----------



## Brigit (28 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Si tu ves las cosas hoy igual que hace 2 años, entonces necesitas ir a un oculista.
> 
> Hace 2 años algo como el 25-S era impensable




Ah, si te refieres a que se ha sacado a la gente a la calle, sí, pero vuelve a casa, a su plato de sopa, y el resto sigue igual (de mal, para nosotros).
Claro que, si nos conformamos sólo con eso, y cada persona más que sale a la calle ya lo consideramos un éxito...
Por cierto, que yo también salí, pero ya me cansé de este circo.


----------



## John Nash (28 Sep 2012)

Pues nada, pillo sitio, palomitas y todo eso. Espero que no llueva...


----------



## sen (28 Sep 2012)

yo iré con varios amigos el sábado y en estas dos anteriores no estuve, espero que no falte nadie, nos vemos allí.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)

Brigit dijo:


> Ah, si te refieres a que se ha sacado a la gente a la calle, sí, pero vuelve a casa, a su plato de sopa, y el resto sigue igual (de mal, para nosotros).
> Claro que, si nos conformamos sólo con eso, y cada persona más que sale a la calle ya lo consideramos un éxito...
> Por cierto, que yo también salí, pero ya me cansé de este circo.



A lo mejor tu te crees que las rebeliones o las desobediencias son de un dia para otro

Hace poco mas de 1 año se ha iniciado un proceso de desafeccion del ciudadano hacia el Estado y los politicos que ostentan el poder del estado

Esa desafeccion crece dia a dia, junto con el enfado y la rabia

Es un caldo que se hace a fuego lento... pero que se acaba cocinandose


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (28 Sep 2012)

¡¡ Alquilar es tirar el dinero !!


<center>
<img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ED73LkYvmsg/UGVqDxtqOpI/AAAAAAAAZXM/JsrsRoukLZE/s800/ovide.png" height="729" width="800" /></a>


</center>


----------



## JOF (28 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Pues nada, pillo sitio, palomitas y todo eso. Espero que no llueva...



Para el Sábado pone lluvia.

Unos llevaran porras y otros porraparaguas... ::


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (28 Sep 2012)

Mañana lloverá... dudo mucho que asista mucha gente


----------



## pedro28 (28 Sep 2012)

Otra vez os van a arrear. Esto es como si vas diciendo todo el rato que vas a tirar el penalti por el centro con todas vuestras fuerzas y lo sabe hasta el portero. Lo mas seguro es que os lo paren y no metáis el gol. 10.000 personas se las pasa el Gobierno por el forro. Hacer un Partido Troyano y ganaos a la población. Convertíos en casta hasta que la derroquéis. Eso es lo que haría yo en vez de ir a recibir hostias y no salir ni por la tele.


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (28 Sep 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Mañana lloverá... dudo mucho que asista mucha gente



Puede que sí, puede que no [MODO RAJOY OFF]


<center>
<img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-NQXSJO5ABX4/UGVtsc6lt-I/AAAAAAAAZXY/9Vn_bq1NGRY/s800/eltie.png" height="568" width="800" /></a>


</center>


----------



## sen (28 Sep 2012)

hay que echarle huevos aunque llueva, mirad esta mañana a los funcionarios cortando la castellana:

https://twitter.com/AlbertoSotillos/status/251610364364615680/photo/1/large


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)

pedro28 dijo:


> Otra vez os van a arrear. Esto es como si vas diciendo todo el rato que vas a tirar el penalti por el centro con todas vuestras fuerzas y lo sabe hasta el portero. Lo mas seguro es que os lo paren y no metáis el gol. 10.000 personas se las pasa el Gobierno por el forro. Hacer un Partido Troyano y ganaos a la población. Convertíos en casta hasta que la derroquéis. Eso es lo que haría yo en vez de ir a recibir hostias y no salir ni por la tele.



El partido troyano ya lo hay (Ver mi firma)

Una cosa no quita la otra


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (28 Sep 2012)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> Puede que sí, puede que no [MODO RAJOY OFF]



No creo que vaya mucha gente pero deseo que lo haga.


----------



## Macabrón (28 Sep 2012)

Lo que ocurre es que no todos podemos desplazarnos a la capital. 

Por lo menos las manifas de indignados en Jaén (cateto y conformista donde los haya) fueron muy numerosas, lo que em sorprendió mucho y de esto va para un año (colgué fotos en este Foro). 

Si pudiera ira Madrid toda Expaña se liaba una de la hostia que no la paraba *ni el ejército. *

Debería convocarse una manifa en cada CAPITAL DE PROVINCIA delante de la diputación o sede autonómica, simultánea a la de Madrid, para que no fueran x.ooo sino x MILLONES DE CIUDADANOS HASTA LOS MISMÍSIMOS. 

Nada de disturbios, por favor, sino PANCARTAS (sábanas) CONTUNDENTES: "ESTAMOS HASTA LOS COJONES DE TODOS VOSOTROS PARÁSITOS Y LADRONES" "ÚLTIMO AVISO" "YA NO QUEDA NADA QUE PERDER, VOSOTROS MISMOS", y similares.


----------



## Brigit (28 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> A lo mejor tu te crees que las rebeliones o las desobediencias son de un dia para otro
> 
> Hace poco mas de 1 año se ha iniciado un proceso de desafeccion del ciudadano hacia el Estado y los politicos que ostentan el poder del estado
> 
> ...



Quiero creer y no puedo.

El que hace poco más de un año compraba jamón, hoy compra cuatro lonchas de mortadela. Ninguno de esos ha salido todavía a la calle y siguen en su casita sufriendo en silencio, como las almorranas. 
Pero el día que lo hagan no van a salir con las manitas levantadas. Esa es la única esperanza.


----------



## pedro28 (28 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> El partido troyano ya lo hay (Ver mi firma)
> 
> Una cosa no quita la otra



Pues con la cantidad de votantes que tenemos, vamos a tragar casta hasta el año 3.000. Y otro problema que hay es que si rodean el congreso, ¿cuanto tiempo podrá resistir la gente allí? ¿Cuanto tiempo puede resistir con sus ahorros? Porque tendrán que comer y cuando se os acaben los ahorros, tendréis que sucumbir ante el Estado. ¿O es que solo vais a rodearlo 1 semana y ya esta? No veo yo que tengamos muchas posibilidades de hacer como en Egipto.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Sep 2012)

Con los paraguas se hace más bulto.
Y valen para devolver palos y pinchar los guebos.


----------



## Brigit (28 Sep 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Con los paraguas se hace más bulto.
> Y valen para devolver palos y pinchar los guebos.



Y si van bien afilados...


----------



## camperuso (28 Sep 2012)

pedro28 dijo:


> Pues con la cantidad de votantes que tenemos, vamos a tragar casta hasta el año 3.000.



Ya había oído hablar de escaños en blanco, pero sólo eso. Acabo de leer un poco más y bueno, casi fijo que tenéis un puñado de votos más. Tiene mucho sentido lo de los escaños en blanco, al menos para todos los que votan nulo, en blanco o abstención. 

Igual no hay que esperar 3000 años...

Cuando dicen los de escaños en blanco que renuncian a sus beneficios (y por lo tanto los escaños en blanco no nos cuestan un duro) ¿Eso es realmente así, o existe una partida presupuestaria fija, a repartir entre los 314 escaños, y si alguien no quiere pues toca a más para el resto de parásitos?


----------



## Peritta (28 Sep 2012)

Pues yo lo veo bien. Que vuelvan a movilizar a los policías, que la castuza vuelva a aflojar la faltriquera y pague dietas, desplazamientos y horas extra.

-Muchacho, aunque te cagues en _tosmismuertos_ no te voy a dar _mu_ fuerte con la porra porque me estás amueblando el salón.


----------



## Acratador (28 Sep 2012)

sen dijo:


> yo iré con varios amigos el sábado y en estas dos anteriores no estuve, espero que no falte nadie, nos vemos allí.



Si cogen a uno deberíais ir todos a pilón a liberarlo. Si salen de las filas unos cuantos, se lo arrebatan a los de la UIP y se meten de nuevo hacia adentro de la muchedumbre, a la segunda fila. 

La consigna debe ser "NO SE LLEVAN A NADIE".

Adelante!!!


----------



## platelminto (28 Sep 2012)

Desgraciadamente vivo muy lejos y solo me puedo movilizar en mi ciudad cuando se convoca algo, ánimo.

¿Habeis pensado en quedar los burbujeros que vais a ir para hacer piña y protegeros en la medida de lo posible?

Si vienen con leña, prendedles fuego.


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (28 Sep 2012)

Macabrón dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que no todos podemos desplazarnos a la capital.
> 
> Por lo menos las manifas de indignados en Jaén (cateto y conformista donde los haya) fueron muy numerosas, lo que em sorprendió mucho y de esto va para un año (colgué fotos en este Foro).
> 
> ...













Acciones en otras ciudades #29s
Publicado el 27/09/2012 por lvm

No todo está en Madrid. Iniciativas en otras ciudades:

Desde Madrid no tenemos capacidad para promover acciones en otras ciudades ni para organizar autobuses para venir aquí a manifestarse. Tampoco queremos hacerlo: creemos que deben ser los colectivos locales quienes decidan lo que quieran hacer. Este es el listado de colectivos que han promovido acciones relacionadas con el 29s a los que puedes encaminarte para preguntar o proponer acciones en tu ciudad.

Convocatorias en otras ciudades:


Asturias: A las 18h frente a la Junta Electoral en Oviedo https://twitter.com/acampadaxixon/status/251425883901001728
Barcelona: Pla del Palau a las 18h. 
Málaga: sábado 29, Plaza de la Constitución a las 18h.
Mallorca: sábado 29, Plaça de Cort a las 18h.
Murcia: sábado 29, Delegación de Gobierno a las 19h.
Santander: sábado 29, Delegación de Gobierno a las 18h.
Tarragona: sábado 29, Plaça de la Imperial Tarraco a las 18.30h.
Valencia: sábado 29, Corts Valencianes a las 18h.
Vigo: sábado 29, farola bajo el Edificio de la Xunta a las 18h.
Redondela – Vigo – Ourense: Bus a Madrid: https://www.facebook.com/events/363617333717937/
Valladolid: sábado 29, Plaza de España a las 19:05h.


Convocatorias también en otros países:


Italia: https://www.facebook.com/CATENAUMANA…MENTO.ITALIANO
Portugal: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f…levant_count=1
Bruselas: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A3zY_jKCQAA5whc.jpg
Amsterdam: https://www.facebook.com/events/431544976902857/
Vancouver: (Canada) 12 horas en Art Gallery


Fuente: Hilo de Seguimiento - Rodea el Congreso #25S (Volumen II) - ForoCoches




<br>


----------



## alberchic (28 Sep 2012)

solo con la gente que esta en el paro ,estuvieran haciendo presion ,otro gallo cantaria ,pero como me creo que los parados al tener la paguita les da miedo pegar a la mano que te da de comer.


----------



## Peritta (28 Sep 2012)

camperuso dijo:


> ...314 escaños...



A éstos habría que elegirlos todos los años, que los años que hay elecciones están más humildes, más amables y más comedidos. Pero cada cuatro o cada X años habría que elegir en la misma a los de las diputaciones, a los del Consejo del Poder Judicial, a los del Tribunal Constitucional, al Director del Bancospaña y al del CNI, o al Presidente de la Comisión del mercado de Valores o del Consejo de Administración de la Telefónica o de las empresas donde el estado sea el accionista mayoritario.

Quiero decir que no iba a importar que el espectro político se fragmentara en multitud de partiditos políticos pequeñitos, que si son muchos cargos a elegir la ley D'Ont ésa asegura que los minoritarios y los particulares iban a tener representación.

Y si se llevan mal entere sí que se aguanten y se espabilen, que a mi me cae mu mal el del octavo y tengo que dejarle pasar primero en el ascensor. 

Ésto es la paz y la vida civil caramba. 

Ahora que si algún disparatao les aconseja que vayan con paraguas afilados, seguro que aparece otro que les dice que emponzoñen la punta con curare o escupitajos de tísico

Bueno, pues que tengan cuidao de no pincharse, que las armas las carga el diablo, las dispatran los gelipoyasz y el tiro se lo lleva el que menos culpa tiene.

Fijo.

Ande, dígale usté algo al Murphy ése.


----------



## Biribuch (28 Sep 2012)

Acratador dijo:


> Si cogen a uno deberíais ir todos a pilón a liberarlo. Si salen de las filas unos cuantos, se lo arrebatan a los de la UIP y se meten de nuevo hacia adentro de la muchedumbre, a la segunda fila.
> 
> La consigna debe ser "NO SE LLEVAN A NADIE".
> 
> Adelante!!!



Ojalá fuera así, si veo a la gente haciendo eso se me ponen los pelos de punta de emoción. Como el video de youtube donde un águila captura un suricato y cuando lo tiene ya en las garras atrapados aparecen un montón y le atacan hasta que lo libera. Y se va cojeando flanqueado por el resto.


----------



## Patú (28 Sep 2012)

Acredito dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no vamos directamente a por sus jefes alemanes y nos olvidamos de las panzas agradecidas estas que ni pinchan ni cortan?
> 
> ATAQUE A LA EMBAJADA ALEMANA YA!!![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Sep 2012)




----------



## Elputodirector (28 Sep 2012)

Os dejo una idea.

Una tienda con fundas impermeables para los Ipads, Ipods e Iphones.

Os forrais.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> Acredito dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Y por qué no vamos directamente a por sus jefes alemanes y nos olvidamos de las panzas agradecidas estas que ni pinchan ni cortan?
> ...


----------



## Acratador (28 Sep 2012)

La "basca" se calienta...

Pero como dice Peritta hay cosas que *NUNCA* se deben hacer, como untar objetos punzantes con mierda de perro que halláis encontrado en la calle y clavarlos en el el muslo que es donde los uniformes llevan menos protección, porque la septicemia que puede coger el de la UIP es del carajo, ¡puede perder hasta la pierna!. Y eso es un delito de lesiones muy graves amen de atentado a la autoridad. 

En nuestro pais, hay que ser siempre pacíficos aunque te maltraten, vejen y apaleen, porque ya sabéis que, según la doctrina al uso, LA FUERZA PUBLICA NUNCA AGREDE.

Hay muchas otras cosas que nunca deben hacerse, por favor sed buenos ciudadanos, sed prudentes y no os dejéis llevar por los alborotadores ni por los "calentones" momentaneos...

Saludos,


----------



## Acratador (28 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, lo de la Embajada de Alemania no es ninguna tonteria. Prime Time en los informativos de Deutschland y el rescate de Rajoy medio tambaleandose a tomar por culo... 

Si os gusta pasadlo y, por cierto, antes hay que comunicarlo y pedir autorizacion a la casta para que no sea ilegal...


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Sep 2012)




----------



## zonapple (28 Sep 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7bTdltALGcc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Sep 2012)

Acratador dijo:


> Por cierto, lo de la Embajada de Alemania no es ninguna tonteria. Prime Time en los informativos de Deutschland y el rescate de Rajoy medio tambaleandose a tomar por culo...
> 
> Si os gusta pasadlo y, por cierto, antes hay que comunicarlo y pedir autorizacion a la casta para que no sea ilegal...



<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.es/maps?hl=es&amp;safe=off&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;q=embajada+de+alemania+en+madrid&amp;fb=1&amp;gl=es&amp;hq=embajada+de+alemania&amp;hnear=0xd42287d383766c9:0xad469cc0ed50997d,Madrid&amp;cid=0,0,2472863096476958312&amp;ll=40.429726,-3.690843&amp;spn=0.006295,0.006295&amp;t=h&amp;layer=c&amp;cbll=40.429749,-3.690957&amp;panoid=N7t-cJKqmyeHfRA3J7PlOQ&amp;cbp=12,104.84,,0,-22.5&amp;source=embed&amp;output=svembed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.es/maps?hl=es&amp;safe=off&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;q=embajada+de+alemania+en+madrid&amp;fb=1&amp;gl=es&amp;hq=embajada+de+alemania&amp;hnear=0xd42287d383766c9:0xad469cc0ed50997d,Madrid&amp;cid=0,0,2472863096476958312&amp;ll=40.429726,-3.690843&amp;spn=0.006295,0.006295&amp;t=h&amp;layer=c&amp;cbll=40.429749,-3.690957&amp;panoid=N7t-cJKqmyeHfRA3J7PlOQ&amp;cbp=12,104.84,,0,-22.5&amp;source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">Ver mapa más grande</a></small>


----------



## zonapple (28 Sep 2012)

Cartelería 29S | Coordinadora #25s


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)




----------



## Noksan (28 Sep 2012)

...........................http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/348433-eurovegas-ibi-ni-iae.html


----------



## geremi (28 Sep 2012)

Me cago en tó, si por cuatro gotas de agua no vamos a la mani es que merecemos la muerte.


----------



## DarK_Dangc (28 Sep 2012)

Que cansinos, total pa na


----------



## Snowball (28 Sep 2012)

Animaros y apuntaros coño!!


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/movilizaciones-sociales/348659-quedada-burbujista.html


----------



## windslegend (28 Sep 2012)

Yo no podre ir porque me toca trabajar pero espero que se presente mucha gente. Estoy compartiendo todo el material que puedo por las redes, los que no podáis ir hacer lo mismo.


----------



## vapeador (28 Sep 2012)

La verdad es que es bastante evidente lo que se está haciendo para tratar de desactivar las concentraciones.

Por un lado, buscar un "promotor". No vale que lo promueva el pueblo o el descontento, lo tiene que promover alguien... a ser posible que tenga mucha mierda en su pasado, para que sea fácil escarbar y desacreditar.

Por otro lado, estigmatizar a los manifestantes. Es una "manifestación de rojos-perroflautas-izquierdosos" que bien que no se manifestaban cuando eran los suyos los que nos llevaban a esta situación. Así los "de derechas" no querrán juntarse con ellos.

Y así podemos seguir dividiendo... para los que pasan de esa división, metamos "banderas republicanas", así los que no lo sean, renegaran de la protesta.

Todo lo que sea dividir la atención de entre "ellos" y "nosotros" es bueno para ellos.

Y pongamosle una pizquita de miedo... de que "habrá violentos", de la policia descontrolada... así alguno no irá "por si se escapa un palo". El problema es que aquí no es tan fácil medir, y lo mismo se les va la cosa de las manos.

No caigamos en algo tan torticero por favor...


----------



## Snowball (28 Sep 2012)

vapeador dijo:


> La verdad es que es bastante evidente lo que se está haciendo para tratar de desactivar las concentraciones.
> 
> Por un lado, buscar un "promotor". No vale que lo promueva el pueblo o el descontento, lo tiene que promover alguien... a ser posible que tenga mucha mierda en su pasado, para que sea fácil escarbar y desacreditar.
> 
> ...



¡¡ Id con el !!

Y así nos dejamos de la mierda de las banderitas. Que el enemigo está mas que identificado joder.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Sep 2012)

vapeador dijo:


> La verdad es que es bastante evidente lo que se está haciendo para tratar de desactivar las concentraciones.
> 
> Por un lado, buscar un "promotor". No vale que lo promueva el pueblo o el descontento, lo tiene que promover alguien... a ser posible que tenga mucha mierda en su pasado, para que sea fácil escarbar y desacreditar.
> 
> ...



Y aun asi cada dia hay mas manifestaciones y son más masivas


----------



## vapeador (28 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Y aun asi cada dia hay mas manifestaciones y son más masivas



Pues imagina cuando la gente sea un poquito más consciente...


----------



## ATENEA3 (28 Sep 2012)

Desde Taiwan, creadores de animación dando una de las mejores explicaciones que hemos escuchado de la situación...

[YOUTUBE]NRDPnrOIl-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Sep 2012)

No jodáis que hay gente no iría a una manifestación porque llueve. Si por esa excusa no va a una mani, que no vaya a ninguna, por favor...


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Sep 2012)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> Puede que sí, puede que no [MODO RAJOY OFF]
> 
> 
> <center>
> ...



¡Bien, disminuirá el riesgo de lluvia según vaya avanzando la tarde! :Baile:
¡A por ellos, oeeeeee!


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Sep 2012)

BHAN83 dijo:


> *aguatico* ya está llamando a la desmoralización.
> 
> El que tenga ojos que observe a los communities managers del CNI trabajando por este hilo.
> 
> ...



::::::
Y dale.. Me parece que los CM como tú y yo no hablamos el mismo idioma. El único que desmoraliza y divide eres tú.


----------



## Patú (28 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¡Bien, disminuirá el riesgo de lluvia según vaya avanzando la tarde! :Baile:
> ¡A por ellos, oeeeeee!



Preveo Chemtrails a saco en madrid el sábado ::::::::


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Sep 2012)

Adso dijo:


> Las páginas de Italia y Portugal están canceladas, hay que joerse con la democracia en Facebook



Así aumentará la indignación, casi mejor.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Sep 2012)

Por cierto los massmedia lo estan ocultando pero aquí hago un resumen (bueno ocultando no, confundiendo)

-Niño NO gitano rumano de 12 años sale al parque y unos gitanos se meten con el. El no se caga y les planta cara

-Gitanos llaman a sus padres

-En cuestión de minutos 100 gitanos armados con barras, bates y perros acuden a la finca donde viven los familiares del niño de 12 años

- La UIP y la delegada del gobierno NO cargan, NO detienen a nadie , NI criminalizan a nadie.

-El niño de 12 años desaparece 

(Esta muerto casi con 100% de posibilidad)

- El colmo es que los padres reciben llamadas """""curiosamente""""" con acento gitano-español diciendo "ayyy he vitttoo a tu hijo por aquiiiii y por allaaaa" 

Esto es lo que he visto en la Sexta, los demas medios ocultan esta noticia y hablan de un caso como si fuera un secuestro por violación o pedrastia familiar cuando probablemente es uno de los crímenes más sádicos y cobardes de la historia de España

La delegada, bajo mi punto de vista, tiene MUCHA culpa de todo esto http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...parecido-ni-delegada-d-gobierno-dicho-mu.html

*100 tios no pueden ir armados por una chiquillada* los 100 tios tienen que ser golpeados, esposados y puestos a disposición judicial


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Sep 2012)

A los que han creado esta página, en el primer mensaje debe estar toda la información de la concentración, grupos facebook, ciudades donde se hace, página para seguirlo en directo, twitteros "famosos" etc...

Toda esa información esta aquí Hilo de Seguimiento - Rodea el Congreso #25S (Volumen II) - ForoCoches 

Así que por favor actualizar el primer mensaje...

Y sino que lo haga calopez y que trabaje algo, no nos podemos permitir que Foro Coches haga un mejor seguimiento


----------



## RmBo (28 Sep 2012)

Buenas tardes, aprovecho para presentarme, llevo bastante tiempo visitando el foro pero no me he registrado hasta ahora.

A ver cómo evoluciona esto, un saludo a todos.


----------



## darkorex (28 Sep 2012)

RmBo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, aprovecho para presentarme, llevo bastante tiempo visitando el foro pero no me he registrado hasta ahora.
> 
> A ver cómo evoluciona esto, un saludo a todos.



bienvenido al foro!


----------



## John Nash (28 Sep 2012)

RmBo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, aprovecho para presentarme, llevo bastante tiempo visitando el foro pero no me he registrado hasta ahora.
> 
> A ver cómo evoluciona esto, un saludo a todos.



Bienvenido a la arena!


----------



## Perchas (28 Sep 2012)

Opino que en ocho meses más o menos si que se podrá liar bien gorda, aun la gente no ha llegado ni al 10% de lo que está pasando el pueblo Portugués y Griego.

Ni Jubilados y parados son conscientes de los que se avecina, piensan que se arreglará, no se lo quieren creer.

Estaremos allí, Ah y jamas perdáis la dignidad si os/nos detienen, los maratones de las torturas desaparecen, pero no desaparecerá el remordimiento si consiguen humillarte.

Resistencia y Hábeas Corpus inmediato.


----------



## Goodbye (28 Sep 2012)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A los que han creado esta página, en el primer mensaje debe estar toda la información de la concentración, grupos facebook, ciudades donde se hace, página para seguirlo en directo, twitteros "famosos" etc...
> 
> Toda esa información esta aquí Hilo de Seguimiento - Rodea el Congreso #25S (Volumen II) - ForoCoches
> 
> ...




He fusilado el enlace de forocoches en el post que abre el hilo. 

Quien hace lo que puede... :rolleye:


----------



## Al Lopez (28 Sep 2012)

Pedir habeas corpus en una detencion de estas caracteristicas es una frikada y ademas una temeridad.


----------



## Snowball (28 Sep 2012)

Al Lopez dijo:


> Pedir habeas corpus en una detencion de estas caracteristicas es una frikada y ademas una temeridad.



¿Puedes dar alguna explicacion a lo que dices?


----------



## Nonomo (28 Sep 2012)

Al Lopez dijo:


> Pedir habeas corpus en una detencion de estas caracteristicas es una frikada y ademas una temeridad.



Me parece a mi que los antidisturbios como que no van a saber que es eso del habeas corpus, creo que se van a pensar que es alguna cosa fea de su madre...

En todo caso la mente del UIP sólo tiene dos modos "stop" (cuando les dicen ponerse en brazos cruzados con cara de estreñidos) y "start" (cuando golpean a todo lo que se mueve "porque algo habrán hecho"). No dan para más, por eso están alli, si fuesen algo más luminosos tendían algún modo mental más (empatia, moral, ética...) pero no, ellos sólo tienen "start" y "stop".


----------



## maumende (28 Sep 2012)

Estoy expatriado, aunque puedo ir a la de Amsterdam: 

https://www.facebook.com/events/431544976902857/

Mucha suerte a todos!


----------



## paulistano (28 Sep 2012)

Puta lluvia


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Puta lluvia



Ya verás como a la hora de la convocatoria no llueve.  Menos excusas, y más manifestarse. A ver si ahora la lluvia es fuego.


----------



## Al Lopez (28 Sep 2012)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿Puedes dar alguna explicacion a lo que dices?



Porque es para detenciones ilegales y ademas fuerzas que te pongan a disposición judicial y te acusen de inmediato, cosa que no favorece absolutamente tu posición en el juicio.

El habeas corpus es para cosas graves, para detenciones por delitos menores mejor dejarse llevar y al final sales de rositas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Puta lluvia



Para mañana por la tarde, según vaya pasando la tarde, cada vez menos riesgo de lluvia.
Y aunque lloviera, anda que no han pasado nuestros antepasados calamidades, sufrido protestas o guerras en peores condiciones meteorológicas, así como trabajando, y no murieron disueltos como un azucarillo.
No seáis nenazas joder, abrigaros bien y a por ellos.


----------



## mecaweto (28 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¡Bien, disminuirá el riesgo de lluvia según vaya avanzando la tarde! :Baile:
> ¡A por ellos, oeeeeee!



Van a acusar a la AEMET de sedición.


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Sep 2012)

Vosotros no teneis ni dinero, ni apoyos, ni nada de nada, ni siquiera HUEVOS de usar la violencia, pero de verdad, y ellos, la casta tiene el dinero, los apoyos, la ley, el BOE y las Fuerzas Armadas, así que:

Contra lo que no se puede, NO SE PUEDE, sobretodo si no quereis usar la violencia.
EMIGRAD y no volved nunca a la dictadura española.
No voteis en ninguna comedia de elecciones.
No consumais.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Sep 2012)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> Puede que sí, puede que no [MODO RAJOY OFF]
> 
> 
> <center>
> ...



Te vuelvo a citar porque tengo un mal presentimiento. :fiufiu:
Estos son capaces de amañarlo y decir que mañana caerán litros y litros de lluvia con montones y montones de granizo.
Fuera coñas, alguna vez leí que cuando hay puentes tipo semana santa, pintan más bonito que la realidad el tiempo que hará en las costas.


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Sep 2012)

Si llueve podremos ir armados con paraguas :Baile:


----------



## Divad (28 Sep 2012)

¿Te preguntas que puede pasar con la que está cayendo?
¿Crees que otra persona arreglará la vida el día de mañana?
¿Crees que por doblar más la espalda vas a ganarte mejor la vida?
¿Crees que por el camino que nos llevan hay un futuro mejor?

Sí crees en ti, no te pierdas el vídeo

[YOUTUBE]DnnKxUOZyf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Nash (28 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Ya verás como a la hora de la convocatoria no llueve.  Menos excusas, y más manifestarse. A ver si ahora la lluvia es fuego.



Los robocops se van a oxidar. Parece que con la visera empapada no se gran cosa. Ya se dan porrazos entre ellos en seco, así que en mojado puede ser eso troya! Atacaran ellos mismos el congreso.


----------



## zonapple (28 Sep 2012)

Venga...


----------



## Kalua (28 Sep 2012)

No se si lo escucharíais en su momento... si no es así; lo dejo aquí por si a alguien le interesa como dieron la noticia del 25S en la BBC.

[YOUTUBE]7LlEe7swCmI[/YOUTUBE]

En resumen: el periodista, mientras se muestran imágenes de detenciones por parte de los "secreta", culpa a estos mismos de provocar violencia y altercados. Subrayando que fue una manifestación de carácter pacífico.


----------



## harto de todo (28 Sep 2012)

Y anda que los sindicatos se estan cubriendo de gloria , manteniendose al margen de todo esto, si, ya se que son unos vendidos mas , son parte de la casta, pero joder aunque fuera por disimular un poco, tendrian que apoyar estas iniciativas, aunque sea de forma mas o menos discreta.

Estos HP se estan hundiendo cada dia mas en el descredito ellos solitos, y ya incluso he oido a un ugetista de base empezar a criticarlos por su pasividad , se van a ver sobrepasados por la ciudadania y el dia que les retiren las subvenciones van a estar mas muertos que una momia.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Sep 2012)

harto de todo dijo:


> Y anda que los sindicatos se estan cubriendo de gloria , manteniendose al margen de todo esto, si, ya se que son unos vendidos mas , son parte de la casta, pero joder aunque fuera por disimular un poco, tendrian que apoyar estas iniciativas, aunque sea de forma mas o menos discreta.
> 
> Estos HP se estan hundiendo cada dia mas en el descredito ellos solitos, y ya incluso he oido a un ugetista de base empezar a criticarlos por su pasividad , se van a ver sobrepasados por la ciudadania y el dia que les retiren las subvenciones van a estar mas muertos que una momia.



Como si le importara a alguien que estén esos o no, a mí por lo menos no me importa, es más cuanto más largo estén de esto mejor.


----------



## Oikonomia. (28 Sep 2012)

Hace falta que millones de españoles nos juntemos en base a unos puntos comunes, por decir unos:

1-Reforma de la Ley Electoral.

2-Cese de privilegios politicos, más transparencia.

3-El Fiscal General del Estado y el Gobernador del BdE serán elegidos por el Congreso en pleno.

4-Disolución del Senado y del Tribunal Constitucional.

5-Revisión a fondo de la financiación de los partidos politicos.

Esto para ir abriendo boca, que español no estaria de acuerdo con estos puntos, tuviera la ideologia que fuera?

Todos estamos de acuerdo en esto, pues centremonos en lo que nos une y no en lo que nos separa y pensemos de forma estratégica.

A la casta le jode más que unos cuantos grupos ocupen cadenas de TV y radio o las principales refinerias, que manifestaciones de millones de personas.

Sin un compromiso común, estamos condenados a fracasar, porque nos volveremos a manifestar, caerá la noche, los grupos se disolverán, unas cuantas cargas y fin. Y si se reunen asambleas más de lo mismo, ya lo vimos el año pasado.

Necesitamos a gente preparada, alejada de la casta, que cree un programa en común, un programa sin ideologias y a partir de ahí, difundir ese programa y suscribirnos a ello.

Esa es mi opinión, pero esto en España es poco menos que una utopia, seria viable en Islandia o algún pais del norte de Europa, pero aqui? Tal vez a nivel de las principales ciudades...


----------



## RmBo (28 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Bienvenido a la arena!





darkorex dijo:


> bienvenido al foro!



Gracias!!! 

Espero que no llueva, y si llueve que sean críticas hacia los desgraciados que nos llevan al abismo.


----------



## Brigit (28 Sep 2012)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> Hace falta que millones de españoles nos juntemos en base a unos puntos comunes, por decir unos:
> 
> *1-Reforma de la Ley Electoral.
> 
> ...



Perfecto, totalmente de acuerdo en eso y en el resto. 

Pero ya sabes, si viste la convocatoria de ¡En pie!, que esos puntos no coinciden en nada con lo que ellos piden, que son muchas cosas aunque se resumen en "que se vaya este gobierno para que venga el anterior". 

Y no, sólo para eso no hace falta moverse. Más de lo mismo una y otra vez.


----------



## Deudor (28 Sep 2012)

Kreonte dijo:


> Y el sábado quien va a estar en el Congreso?



Que más da, es sábado, botellón y a liarla.

Es como organizar una manifestación independentista el día festivo de tu comunidad.


----------



## Oikonomia. (28 Sep 2012)

Brigit dijo:


> Perfecto, totalmente de acuerdo en eso y en el resto.
> 
> Pero ya sabes, si viste la convocatoria de ¡En pie!, que esos puntos no coinciden en nada con lo que ellos piden, que son muchas cosas aunque se resumen en "que se vaya este gobierno para que venga el anterior".
> 
> Y no, sólo para eso no hace falta moverse. Más de lo mismo una y otra vez.



Porque se intenta hacer la casa por el tejado, se intenta hacer todo de golpe.

Primero hay que establecer unas bases democraticas, una transparencia para ir depurando el caciquismo, a partir de ahí, poco a poco, el sistema se iria limpiando por inercia, es algo que tardaria años, pero si no se establecen las leyes que lo propicien, nunca va a pasar, porque nos podemos quedar sentados si esperamos que los politicos nos traspasen poderes.

Primero hay que arar, preparar la tierra y después plantar la semilla y regarla.

Eso es algo que tiene que venir de la sociedad civil, esta tiene que empujarlos para llevar a cabo el cambio.

Pero la gente se centra en cosas superfluas, estéticas, cosas importantes si, pero que pertenecen más a la ideologia particular de cada uno que al interés general.

Poco a poco se va hablando de procesos constituyentes, de reformas, se crean asociaciones...estan germinando en España a raiz de esta crisis que no es solo económica y eso es bueno, dentro de lo malo que tiene la crisis, lo bueno es que, tal vez, dentro de un par de años la sociedad española sea más seria, más madura y menos infantil, eso espero.

Necesitamos a más Trevijanos.


----------



## GreenBack (28 Sep 2012)

El Frente Cívico de Anguita tiene estas 10 propuestas:
1. *Salario mínimo interprofesional (SMI) de 1.000 euros al mes.* Esta cantidad corresponde al 72% de la media de los seis países de la UE que lo tienen más alto: Luxemburgo (1.610 euros), Irlanda (1.462 euros), Holanda (1.357 euros), Bélgica (1.336 euros), Francia (1.321 euros) y el Reino Unido (1.148 euros).
2. *Ninguna pensión por debajo del SMI.*
3. *Extensión y ampliación de la prestación por desempleo*. Todo lo anterior puede servir también para abordar con presupuestos concretos la posibilidad de la renta básica.
4. *Reforma fiscal*: progresividad y persecución del fraude fiscal, la economía sumergida y los paraísos fiscales. Revisión de la legislación sobre las sociedades de inversión de capital variable (SICAV). Dotar de infraestructuras de todo tipo a la inspección fiscal de la Hacienda Pública.
5. *Banca pública* como corolario de la nacionalización de la banca privada y las cajas de ahorros.
6. *Nacionalización de los sectores estratégicos de la economía*. Ley sobre la obsolescencia programada.
7. *Desarrollo de los contenidos de los Títulos Preliminar* [que hace referencia a que España se constituye en un Estado social y democrático de Derecho] y VII [sobre economía y hacienda] *de la Constitución.*
8. *Control y democratización de los canales de distribución y comercialización del sector primario de la economía *a fin de evitar situaciones de oligopolio que inciden negativamente sobre los precios pagados a los productores y sobre los precios pagados por los consumidores.
9. *Efectiva separación entre las iglesias y el Estado.*
10. *Reforma del sistema electoral *en el sentido de implantar otro proporcional, con las autonomías como circunscripción y un colegio nacional de restos.

El asunto de disolver las Cortes e iniciar un periodo constituyente no sé cómo lo plantean. Trevijano dice que caerá por su peso cuando haya un 70% de abstención en unas elecciones...::


----------



## Brigit (28 Sep 2012)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> Porque se intenta hacer la casa por el tejado, se intenta hacer todo de golpe.
> 
> Primero hay que establecer unas bases democraticas, una transparencia para ir depurando el caciquismo, a partir de ahí, poco a poco, el sistema se iria limpiando por inercia, es algo que tardaria años, pero si no se establecen las leyes que lo propicien, nunca va a pasar, porque nos podemos quedar sentados si esperamos que los politicos nos traspasen poderes.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, sólo que soy un poco más malpensada y creo que no se está intentando empezar la casa por el tejado, sino cambiar el tejado y seguir en la misma casa. Mientras esas cosas no se tengan claras, para mi este tipo de convocatorias no tienen sentido.


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Sep 2012)

Son buenas ideas, pero también algún partido puede mojarse en las próximas elecciones con dos opciones simples:

1.- Período constituyente.

2.- Impago de la deuda.

Algo simple, como si fuera un referendum. Dado que no quieren hacer un referendum, hágamoslo en las elecciones generales. Los catalanes es lo que han hecho...

¿Estás a favor del pago de la deuda? Sí o no.

¿Estás a favor de una nueva constitución? Sí o no.

Y a partir de ahí, que los partidos políticos se definan... Y todo muy democrático, sin algaradas en la calle.


----------



## John Nash (28 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Son buenas ideas, pero también algún partido puede mojarse en las próximas elecciones con dos opciones simples:
> 
> 1.- Período constituyente.
> 
> ...



Referendums vinculantes como en Suiza, separación real de poderes, etc...


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Referendums vinculantes como en Suiza, separación real de poderes, etc...



Eso podría explicitarse en la nueva Constitución. Antes de elaborar esa Constitución nueva, habría que derribar la que tenemos, y podría hacerse de forma pacífica a través del voto y siguiendo los cauces legales de la Constitución que tenemos.


----------



## Oikonomia. (28 Sep 2012)

Añado:

Responsabilidad civil y/o penal para las personas que gestionen irresponsablemente o irregularmente recursos públicos.

¿A vosotros os parece normal que los politicos puedan gastarse miles de millones en aeropuertos o edificios vacios y que no tengan ninguna responsabilidad por ello?


----------



## John Nash (28 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Eso podría explicitarse en la nueva Constitución. Antes de elaborar esa Constitución nueva, habría que derribar la que tenemos, y podría hacerse de forma pacífica a través del voto y siguiendo los cauces legales de la Constitución que tenemos.



Para lo que haría falta una mayoría de dos tercios del congreso...


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Para lo que haría falta una mayoría de dos tercios del congreso...



¿Y quién te ha dicho que no habría un partido político que tuviera los dos tercios del Congreso?

Eso sí, el mensaje de ese partido tendría que ser muy simple: PERÍODO CONSTITUYENTE. NADA MÁS.


----------



## John Nash (28 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Y quién te ha dicho que no habría un partido político que tuviera los dos tercios del Congreso?
> 
> Eso sí, el mensaje de ese partido tendría que ser muy simple: PERÍODO CONSTITUYENTE. NADA MÁS.



mmmmmmm,no sueñes George.


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> mmmmmmm,no sueñes George.



Estamos hablando del hundimiento del Partido Popular y del PSOE, que son, no te engañes, los que sostienen esta Constitución. Izquierda Unida, sus bases, están en contra de esta Constitución, y los partidos nacionalistas, también están en contra de esta Constitución.

¿Cómo se definiría UPyD?


----------



## Brigit (28 Sep 2012)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> Añado:
> 
> Responsabilidad civil y/o penal para las personas que gestionen irresponsablemente o irregularmente recursos públicos.
> 
> *¿A vosotros os parece normal que los politicos puedan gastarse miles de millones en aeropuertos o edificios vacios y que no tengan ninguna responsabilidad por ello?*



No.

Y menos aún si se hace con dinero que no se tiene.


----------



## John Nash (28 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Estamos hablando del hundimiento del Partido Popular y del PSOE, que son, no te engañes, los que sostienen esta Constitución. Izquierda Unida, sus bases, están en contra de esta Constitución, y los partidos nacionalistas, también están en contra de esta Constitución.
> 
> ¿Cómo se definiría UPyD?



Si se hunden harán coalición como en Grecia. UPyD es como PPSOE, no cuentes con ellos. Así que quedan izquierda Unida y alguno mas pero nadie confía en ellos. Asi queeee...


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Sep 2012)

Si alguien de Izquierda Unida me lee, que sopese la idea. Sería muy efectista que una organización como Izquierda Unida se presentase a unas elecciones con un sólo punto en su programa electoral, o dos.


----------



## Oikonomia. (28 Sep 2012)

El PSOE va a tener que disolverse o llevar a cabo una reorganización interna brutal, incluso escindirse en un nuevo partido, muchos de sus militantes van a migrar hacia IU o UPyD.

El PP veremos como acaba pero posiblemente se escinda en otro partido, siempre ha habido muchas divisiones internas, en Galicia, muchos de sus militantes se han ido al SCyD de Conde.

IU es la rama progre del PSOE, que ya es decir, es un partido demasiado fragmentado y con demasiados pájaros en la cabeza, han demostrado ser castuzos cuando han tenido la oportunidad.

UPyD es el único partido que parece que podria regenerar un poco este sistema, pero aún no han catado el poder real, veremos como actuan cuando les toque el turno y si realmente cumplen lo que dicen, yo soy escéptico en ese sentido.

Se van a crear partidos nuevos, ya se estan creando y los dos principales (PPSOE) se van a ir escindiendo o trasvasando a estos partidos, pero para nada interesa abandonar el sistema canovista bipartidista.


----------



## ATENEA3 (28 Sep 2012)

Ya son 30 las ciudades confirmadas, más 5 convocatorias en otros paises 


*
Internacional*

[ENG] [FR] [PT] [IT] [GR] On September #29s we return to surround the Congress [ENG] [FR] [PT] [IT] [GR] [DE] | DRY – International
Portugal Queremos as nossas Vidas: Comunicado de Imprensa
Italia CRISI- 29 Settembre tutti a Roma per la “Catena Umana Attorno Al Parlamento Italiano”. Mentre il popolo italiano si suicida la Casta continua a banchettare. «
Bruselas https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A3zY_jKCQAA5whc.jpg
Amsterdam https://www.facebook.com/events/431544976902857/
Vancouver (Canada) 12 horas en Art Gallery
Reino Unido:
Londres https://www.facebook.com/events/331009573661835/
Bristol https://www.facebook.com/events/350367035057597/


*
Manifestaciones/Concentraciones/Eventos en otras ciudades:*

Alicante: Plaza de la Montañeta 19:00. #29S VOLVEMOS | Facebook
Almería Plaza Juan Cassinello 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/270967276356104/
Asturias: 18h frente a la Junta Electoral https://twitter.com/acampadaxixon/status/251425883901001728
BarcelonaPlaça Catalunya 18h, Pla de Palau 18:30 @Iaioflautas | Luchamos y conseguimos una vida mejor para nuestras hijas e hijos- Vam lluitar i aconseguir una vida millor pels nostres fills i filles
Bilbao Plaza Moyua (frente a Subdelegación del Gobierno) a las 18:00
#29S Concentración en Moyua | M15M Bizkaia – Bizkaiko Asanblada
Cádiz Subdelegación de gobierno 18h https://www.facebook.com/events/351328678292930/
Coruña Obelisco 18:00
Denia Plaça de la constitució 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/504067962939040/
Elche https://www.facebook.com/events/510809308931705/
Estepona Ayuntamiento 18h https://www.facebook.com/events/108943039260346/
Granada Rodeará la Subdelegación de Gobierno a las 18:00 horas
Huelva Ayuntamiento 18h. Convocatoria 29S - Huelva | Facebook
Jerez Ayuntamiento a las 12h. https://www.facebook.com/events/283831611718592/
León Plz. Botines 19h. 29S ¡NO a la REPRESIÓN POLICIAL! ¡LIBERTAD detenidos 25-S Madrid! | Toma la Calle León
Málaga Pz Constitucion 18h https://www.facebook.com/events/476092875757208/
Mallorca Plaça de Cort a las 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/229826997144847/
Murcia: sábado 29, Delegación de Gobierno a las 19h. El 29 Murcia vuelve a Madrid y a nuestra delegación « murcia25s
Ourense: Subdelegación del gobierno 19h. https://www.facebook.com/events/368350263241514/
Oviedo frente a la Junta General del Principado de Asturias a las 18h https://www.facebook.com/events/357718474315010/
Plasencia Plz. Mayor 12:30 https://www.facebook.com/events/337400339689437/
Santander Delegación de Gobierno a las 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/462116340478398/
Santiago de Compostela Praza do Toural 19h. https://www.facebook.com/events/446812992029088/
Tarragona Plaça de la Imperial Tarraco a las 18.30h. https://www.facebook.com/events/355513837865717/
Tenerife Parlamento de Canarias 19h https://www.facebook.com/events/321529004612943/
Valencia Corts Valencianes a las 18h. Está pasando ahora... #25s #volvemos26s - BARRIODELCARMEN
Valladolid Plz España 19h. #29s #RodeaElCongreso en Valladolid (y autobuses para Madrid) | Facebook
Vigo Farola 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/443754459009367/
Vilagarcía de Arousa, Pontevedra, Galicia Praza de Ravella 19h. RODEA O CONCELLO #29S por un PROCESO CONSTITUÍNTE. | Facebook
Zaragoza Plaza del Pilar 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/370184776393483/


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Sep 2012)

Pues no sé... A mí me parecería tremendo que Izquierda Unida se presentase a las elecciones generales con un sólo punto electoral: *período constituyente*, y el candidato cabeza de lista fuese *Sánchez Gordillo*.

No hace falta que después fuera Presidente de Gobierno. Tan sólo hacer el paripé para derogar esta Constitución. Seguro que aceptaba. :baba:


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2012)

Necesitamos que vayan famosos en primera fila, casillas, nadal, famosos de impacto mundial, seria un exito y la policia se pensaria dos veces al reprimir.
Si alguien tiene contactos con deportistas, actores neutrales, y famosos que sean queridos por los ciudadadanos en general seria bueno que los animaran a luchar por el pueblo que los quiere y por españa en general.


----------



## Harald (28 Sep 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Necesitamos que vayan famosos en primera fila, casillas, nadal, famosos de impacto mundial, seria un exito y la policia se pensaria dos veces al reprimir.
> Si alguien tiene contactos con deportistas, actores neutrales, y famosos que sean queridos por los ciudadadanos en general seria bueno que los animaran a luchar por el pueblo que los quiere y por españa en general.



Estás tu que van a ponerse en una manifestación, pero vamos si quieres preguntarle a Cristiano Ronaldo....:XX: :XX:


----------



## Steve Ballmer (28 Sep 2012)

una cosa

mañana va a llover bastante en madrid

creeis que irá mucha gente?


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2012)

Hay que asustar a la prensa de que ellos tambien seran juzgados por traicion una vez que esta casta sea obligada a dejar el poder, todos los que colaboraron seran presos en la nueva justicia Española. Que empiecen a colaborar ya o la van a pasar muy mal cuando el pueblo derroque a estos traidores de politicos, sindicalistas, jueces, fiscales, periodistas, empresarios corruptos y demas traidores.


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2012)

La lluvia hara que mas gente se anime a ir, sera mas epica la concentracion, yo no tengo ninguna duda que mañana todo el que este molesto con esta casta politica va a salir a la calle, mañana sera un gran dia para España.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> La lluvia hara que mas gente se anime a ir, sera mas epica la concentracion, yo no tengo ninguna duda que mañana todo el que este molesto con esta casta politica va a salir a la calle, mañana sera un gran dia para España.



Salvo imprevisto, allí estaremos mostrando que estamos hasta los c.ojones de estos HDLGP.


----------



## Prophet (28 Sep 2012)

Yo lo que pediría es que los políticos no ganen nunca un salrio superior al SMI. Así sólo con este punto se cumplían todos los demás 

Saludos.


----------



## windslegend (28 Sep 2012)

La lluvia da lugar a poder ir con paraguas, de aquellos largos con punta de hierro... (guiño guiño).


----------



## nora (28 Sep 2012)

ATENEA3 dijo:


> Ya son 30 las ciudades confirmadas, más 5 convocatorias en otros paises



Genial. Gracias Atenea.
Me daba rabia no poder participar por no estar en Madrid, pero si se puede apoyar desde nuestras ciudades, allí estaremos.


----------



## sindios (28 Sep 2012)

Ahora en la Sexta columna el 25S


----------



## Basileus (28 Sep 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Hay que asustar a la prensa



Mira como tiemblan...



Patapalk


----------



## ATENEA3 (28 Sep 2012)

El impulsor de la revolución islandesa, manda un mensaje de apoyo a los españoles. Spanish sub

[YOUTUBE]MlVow6t5lOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Papa_Frita (28 Sep 2012)

No vayais, ingratos, que se les hunde el chiringuito:

#25 y 29s Rodea el Congreso. Ocupa el Congreso .Toma el Congreso. Las Verdades de Mariano y Zp - YouTube

A mas de 1000 Km de Madrid, tendré que seguirlo desde internet. Gracias a los que estaran alli, que si me representan.

Un saludo


----------



## NoRTH (28 Sep 2012)

No podré estar!! desde tierras francesas todo mi apoyo!!


----------



## morpheus2010 (29 Sep 2012)

NoRTH dijo:


> No podré estar!! desde tierras francesas todo mi apoyo!!



Lo mismito....


----------



## DarkNight (29 Sep 2012)

sera la definitiva cuando vayais con molotov y bates de beisbol.

Mientras tanto sera "recibir hostias", llorar y volver al dia siguiente.

Es patetica la "no violencia"

Es como ver hormigas dejandose pisotear. Que poca dignidad.

Un dia os meteran en un horno crematorio y seguireis con las manos arriba diciendo "estas son nuestras armas"

Vaya perritos amaestrados.

Con estos videos se demuestra empiricamente que la "no violencia" es un invento del sistema, engendrado para domar a su rebaño.

Fijaos la no violencia que emplean los del UIP y la Casta.


----------



## paulistano (29 Sep 2012)

DarkNight dijo:


> sera la definitiva cuando vayais con molotov y bates de beisbol.
> 
> Mientras tanto sera "recibir hostias", llorar y volver al dia siguiente.
> 
> ...


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

Pues si lo dice él habrá que ir a ver que pasa ienso:

[YOUTUBE]H7tgyRnDkYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## marlin444s (29 Sep 2012)

windslegend dijo:


> La lluvia da lugar a poder ir con paraguas, de aquellos largos con punta de hierro... (guiño guiño).



Cómo usar un paraguas como arma ofensiva | eHow en Español





:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

Buenas noticias chicos. Aemet dice que sólo habrá un 15% de probabilidad de lluvia entre las doce del mediodía y las seis de la tarde, y cero probabilidad a partir de las seis.

¡Difundamos por twitter y redes sociales, que la gente se entere! 

El Tiempo: Madrid (Madrid) - Predicción - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## Cohiba_J (29 Sep 2012)

Si hubiera una voluntad verdadera de cambio no haría falta ni manifestarse. El Congreso no es más que un edificio; que se sepa no tiene ninguna propiedad mágica que otorgue poder a los que están dentro. Si hubiera apoyo popular bastaría con reunirse en cualquier sitio para impulsar la apertura de un proceso constituyente. La desobediencia civil, llegado el caso, vendría sólo después de haber iniciado ese proceso.

El problema es que la sociedad está dividida. ¿Cuál es el objetivo de esta convocatoria? ¿Entrar en el Congreso? ¿Iniciar un periodo de libertad constituyente? ¿Sólo reivindicar y ejercer presión? No digo que me parezca mal pero si hubiera intención verdadera de cambiar algo habría otras formas de hacerlo.


----------



## destroyo (29 Sep 2012)

Recordemos:

[YOUTUBE]TrRN9UWgISE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## temis2011 (29 Sep 2012)

destroyo dijo:


> Recordemos:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TrRN9UWgISE[/YOUTUBE]



Si, pero ahí tienes una manifestación de personas, que saben lo que buscan.

Aquí si consiguieran una audiencia quién iba a pedir y el qué... porque ves la tv que se supone que agrupe el sentir popular por lo menos de sus oyentes y las pocas cadenas que emiten algo, unas con clara intención de tumbar al pp y poner al psoe y las otras defendiendo al pp de esto mismo y todas con el claro objetivo de que la casta se siga agarrando al sillón.

Yo si veo con buenos ojos esta manifestación es porque creo que el acojone lo sienten por igual todos... y metiendo presión es posible que alguien no sé si desde dentro o desde fuera vea la luz.


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> Si hubiera una voluntad verdadera de cambio no haría falta ni manifestarse. El Congreso no es más que un edificio; que se sepa no tiene ninguna propiedad mágica que otorgue poder a los que están dentro. Si hubiera apoyo popular bastaría con reunirse en cualquier sitio para impulsar la apertura de un proceso constituyente. La desobediencia civil, llegado el caso, vendría sólo después de haber iniciado ese proceso.
> 
> El problema es que la sociedad está dividida. ¿Cuál es el objetivo de esta convocatoria? ¿Entrar en el Congreso? ¿Iniciar un periodo de libertad constituyente? ¿Sólo reivindicar y ejercer presión? No digo que me parezca mal pero si hubiera intención verdadera de cambiar algo habría otras formas de hacerlo.



Es tan dificil de entender?

1.- Separacion de poderes legislativo, ejecutivo y judicial.(Como en cualquier país civilizado)
2.- Responsabilidad, penal si se dá el caso, para el que malverse, o haya malversado, caudales públicos.(como en Islandia o Alemania...)
3.- Corte definitivo de las vías de contacto entre política y oligarquía.(Como en... como en pocos países)
4.- Reestructuración del estado.(porque es de una lógica aplastante que no tenemos dinero para mantener tres o cuatro estados uno dentro del otro)
5.- listas abiertas (no sé si algún país lo tiene ésto, poder elegir directamente a tus representante, al nombre y no al partido)

y para ello es para lo que se reclama un PROCESO CONSTITUYENTE.

No, nadie quiere entrar en el congreso.
Si, es una medida para mostrar descontento con la situación actual que debe y puede cambiar.


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Yo estoy ya hasta los huevos. Sobre todo tras los presupuestos de 2013. El Rajao dice que va a subir las pensiones porque sabe que hay elecciones en Galicia. Al día siguiente, las bajará. Eso es ESCUPIR en las urnas, hacer fraude electoral. Los que escupen al Congreso no son los que va a ocupar el Congreso, son los mismos políticos que hacen fraude en las elecciones.


----------



## alucheman (29 Sep 2012)

Seguro que con lode subir las pensiones ya han echado la cuenta de los que se pasan de tramo de IRPF y salen ganando, mi padre esta hasta los cojones de que se la suban y cobre menos.


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

alucheman dijo:


> Seguro que con lode subir las pensiones ya han echado la cuenta de los que se pasan de tramo de IRPF y salen ganando, mi padre esta hasta los cojones de que se la suban y cobre menos.



uy, pero eso queda muy lejos del raciocinio medio del pensionista español... especialmente para una generación que sólo sabe decir "qué hay de lo mío?", aunque a sus nietos les quede menos futuro que el "hinjiniero" Lopez de Lehendakari


----------



## bizc8 borracho (29 Sep 2012)

Espero que hoy haya más gente que el 25. Dónde cohones se mete la gente, los parados, los que tienen hijos y los están dejando sin educación, los trabajadores que saben que los han dejado sin derechos laborales, los pensionistas, los ciudadanos que saben que se quedan sin sanidad.

El 25 estuvo muy bien porque, no fueron mucha gente, pero erán de calidad, gente comprometida. Pero hoy debería de haber 10 veces más. 
Y recordar; no provoqueis. Cuidado con los polis-infiltrados-alborotadores.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Sep 2012)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Y recordar; no provoqueis. Cuidado con los polis-infiltrados-alborotadores.



Éso no provoqueis, que ya lo harán los infiltrados cuandos a ellos les apetezca y les venga bien. Los palos van a caer igual.


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

Voy pillando sitio señores.
Y recuerdo que desde aquí El sistema financiero español a examen En vivo - Noticias - Terra el otro día se hizo una muy buena cobertura de la manifa. Saludos burbus.


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

Amigos, *hoy es el día*.

Tenemos una responsabilidad histórica hacia *nuestros hijos*.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

Ya me imagino mañana a algunos medios, diciendo que unas pocas centenas de perroflautas armados con paraguas se congregaron para sacarles los ojos a los honrados antidisturbios. :vomito:


----------



## Viernes_negro (29 Sep 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Necesitamos que vayan famosos en primera fila, casillas, nadal, famosos de impacto mundial, seria un exito y la policia se pensaria dos veces al reprimir.
> Si alguien tiene contactos con deportistas, actores neutrales, y famosos que sean queridos por los ciudadadanos en general seria bueno que los animaran a luchar por el pueblo que los quiere y por españa en general.



Los deportistas de élite están abducidos por la casta. Has visto a alguno que se haga el loco para no ir a ver al Reyezuelo que tenemos cuando ganan algo?


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> Los deportistas de élite están abducidos por la casta. Has visto a alguno que se haga el loco para no ir a ver al Reyezuelo que tenemos cuando ganan algo?



Oleguer Presas


----------



## lector habitual (29 Sep 2012)

ibn_sina dijo:


> Oleguer Presas



Me estaba acordando de él precisamente, no todos los deportistas son iguales...

¿Conocen al tenista Janko Tipsarevic? Se pasa los viajes pre torneos leyendo filosofía por ejemplo.

Pero está claro que el capital encumbra a Cristiano, porque le sirve a sus propósitos


----------



## darkorex (29 Sep 2012)

Bueno damas y caballeros, llegó un dia mas. Parece ser qu la lluvia se va desvaneciendo en Madrid, lo que no quita que mucha gente lleve la paraguas _por si acaso_.

Mi sentimiento derrotista de ayer se ha sustituido por uno de mala leche. La última noticia de la gata Cifu y la identificación de los antidisturbios ha sido la gota que colma el vaso por hoy.

Espero que vaya mucha gente, como no se exactamente por donde voy a ir, si veo algun  por ahí ya me acerco 

Y recordad, memorizad este número de teléfono si os detienen para contactar con abogados de guardia:

1-800-que-soy-compañero-coño


----------



## casasola (29 Sep 2012)

Hay un político que lleva bordando los análisis, desde los años 80 y que está construyendo un movimiento para que todo el que quiera luchar tenga organización para hacerlo y revestir la protesta de un contenido mínimo que pueda ser aceptado por la mayoría. Ha dejado de lado su ideología y su carnet de partido, ha dado garantía que no se presenta a nada, que no quiere ostentar ningún cargo. Tiene muy claro que para que triunfe una movilización ciudadana hay que hacer un extraordinario trabajo de concienciación de la gente para que se sumen a la lucha. Toda movilización que no lleve a la gran mayoría detrás está condenada al fracaso, acrecentar el estado policial y las leyes represivas, haciendo el efecto contrario al que se pretendía.
De todas formas, mi solidaridad con los manifestantes y si hay alguna convocada en mi ciudad, iré.

Salud y Libertad


----------



## MASCARADA (29 Sep 2012)

Ánimos a todos los ciudadanos que quieren una España libre de corrupción.

Hay que exterminar para siempre a todos los políticos,reyes banqueros, periodistas y sacerdotes corruptos,los cuales en completa complicidad están trabajando en las sombras de su propia codicia.Todos ellos están manipulando a las masas para imponer un régimen de deuda y esclavitud laboral,que ahogue para siempre a toda la población en la miseria y en la desesperación.

Ellos son corruptos y como tales deben de ser procesados.

Solo existe un camino,y es la aniquilación de todos ellos.

Todos ellos deben de ser Juzgados y procesados.

¿ Estáis solos en la manifestación ? NO.

*¿ Estamos entre vosotros ? SI*

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DjHN3YHXZng?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DjHN3YHXZng?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Sep 2012)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> Los deportistas de élite están abducidos por la casta. Has visto a alguno que se haga el loco para no ir a ver al Reyezuelo que tenemos cuando ganan algo?



Eso sería fantástico, pero conociendo al deportista medio español (cateto hasta decir basta) no le veo mucho futuro. 
Estoy de acuerdo con el comentario de más arriba sobre Tipsarevic: habla cuatro idiomas, gran lector de filosofía y lleva tatuado en su brazo el nombre de su escritor favorito, Dostoyevski, en caracteres rusos. Uno de los idiomas que habla, por cierto. 

No me vienen a la mente otros casos parecidos, la verdad.


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Ya son 30 las ciudades confirmadas, más 5 convocatorias en otros paises



Internacional

[ENG] [FR] [PT] [IT] [GR] On September #29s we return to surround the Congress [ENG] [FR] [PT] [IT] [GR] [DE]*|*DRY – International
Portugal Queremos as nossas Vidas: Comunicado de Imprensa
Italia CRISI- 29 Settembre tutti a Roma per la “Catena Umana Attorno Al Parlamento Italiano”. Mentre il popolo italiano si suicida la Casta continua a banchettare. «
Bruselas https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A3zY_jKCQAA5whc.jpg
Amsterdam https://www.facebook.com/events/431544976902857/
Vancouver (Canada) 12 horas en Art Gallery
Reino Unido:
Londres https://www.facebook.com/events/331009573661835/
Bristol https://www.facebook.com/events/350367035057597/



Manifestaciones/Concentraciones/Eventos en otras ciudades:

Alicante: Plaza de la Montañeta 19:00. #29S VOLVEMOS | Facebook
Almería Plaza Juan Cassinello 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/270967276356104/
Asturias: 18h frente a la Junta Electoral https://twitter.com/acampadaxixon/st...25883901001728
BarcelonaPlaça Catalunya 18h, Pla de Palau 130 @Iaioflautas | Luchamos y conseguimos una vida mejor para nuestras hijas e hijos- Vam lluitar i aconseguir una vida millor pels nostres fills i filles
Bilbao Plaza Moyua (frente a Subdelegación del Gobierno) a las 100
#29S Concentración en Moyua | M15M Bizkaia – Bizkaiko Asanblada
Cádiz Subdelegación de gobierno 18h https://www.facebook.com/events/351328678292930/
Coruña Obelisco 100
Denia Plaça de la constitució 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/504067962939040/
Elche https://www.facebook.com/events/510809308931705/
Estepona Ayuntamiento 18h https://www.facebook.com/events/108943039260346/
Granada Rodeará la Subdelegación de Gobierno a las 100 horas
Huelva Ayuntamiento 18h. Convocatoria 29S - Huelva | Facebook
Jerez Ayuntamiento a las 12h. https://www.facebook.com/events/283831611718592/
León Plz. Botines 19h. 29S ¡NO a la REPRESIÓN POLICIAL! ¡LIBERTAD detenidos 25-S Madrid! | Toma la Calle León
Málaga Pz Constitucion 18h https://www.facebook.com/events/476092875757208/
Mallorca Plaça de Cort a las 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/229826997144847/
Murcia: sábado 29, Delegación de Gobierno a las 19h. El 29 Murcia vuelve a Madrid y a nuestra delegación « murcia25s
Ourense: Subdelegación del gobierno 19h. https://www.facebook.com/events/368350263241514/
Oviedo frente a la Junta General del Principado de Asturias a las 18h https://www.facebook.com/events/357718474315010/
Plasencia Plz. Mayor 12:30 https://www.facebook.com/events/337400339689437/
Santander Delegación de Gobierno a las 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/462116340478398/
Santiago de Compostela Praza do Toural 19h. https://www.facebook.com/events/446812992029088/
Tarragona Plaça de la Imperial Tarraco a las 18.30h. https://www.facebook.com/events/355513837865717/
Tenerife Parlamento de Canarias 19h https://www.facebook.com/events/321529004612943/
Valencia Corts Valencianes a las 18h. Está pasando ahora... #25s #volvemos26s - BARRIODELCARMEN
Valladolid Plz España 19h. #29s #RodeaElCongreso en Valladolid (y autobuses para Madrid) | Facebook
Vigo Farola 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/443754459009367/
Vilagarcía de Arousa, Pontevedra, Galicia Praza de Ravella 19h. RODEA O CONCELLO #29S por un PROCESO CONSTITUÍNTE. | Facebook
Zaragoza Plaza del Pilar 18h. https://www.facebook.com/events/370184776393483/


----------



## DarkNight (29 Sep 2012)

qué daño ha hecho tanto bombardeo psicologico en el colegio, el adoctrinamiento en la "no violencia"

Qué daño...

Vaya sociedad de mediocres y cobardes...




> ay que exterminar para siempre a todos los políticos,reyes banqueros, periodistas y sacerdotes corruptos



¿hay que exterminar a los SACERDOTES? De que cojones estas hablando, comunista totalitario ?

Si no te gusta el catolicismo, no vayas a misa.

¿por que mezclas churras con medinas?

Pareceis los rojos esos que quemaban iglesias y mataban a monjas.


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (29 Sep 2012)

Tratado de Hipocresía, lesson 1:












Por si acaso, PPSOE= caca


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Sep 2012)

DarkNight dijo:


> qué daño ha hecho tanto bombardeo psicologico en el colegio, el adoctrinamiento en la "no violencia"
> 
> Qué daño...
> 
> ...



Tú en el colegio te perdiste la clase de los adjetivos especificativos.

Adjetivo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> ay que exterminar para siempre a todos los políticos,reyes banqueros, periodistas y sacerdotes *corruptos*


----------



## Canuto (29 Sep 2012)

Ya empieza la fiesta:
Del twitter #29S:
-El gobierno prohibe las estructuras para la prensa en la Plaza Neptuno y alrededores.
-La policía impide a la prensa colocar sus equipos.

¿como se ponen links al twitter?


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

¿No habrá streamings...?

De todas formas, recomiendo a la gente ir armada con un móvil y una cámara de vídeo o fotos...


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Surfer (29 Sep 2012)

Canuto dijo:


> Ya empieza la fiesta:
> Del twitter #29S:
> -El gobierno prohibe las estructuras para la prensa en la Plaza Neptuno y alrededores.
> -La policía impide a la prensa colocar sus equipos.
> ...



Del twitter tb:

- La gente cede sus balcones a la prensa en Plaza Neptuno.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Sep 2012)

Canuto dijo:


> Ya empieza la fiesta:
> Del twitter #29S:
> -El gobierno prohibe las estructuras para la prensa en la Plaza Neptuno y alrededores.
> -La policía impide a la prensa colocar sus equipos.
> ...



Te pones encima y copias todo el texto, luego pega

Marea Destituyente‏@destituyente

Comentan que la policía no está dejando a la prensa colocar cámaras. #29S #29sSíSePuede LLEVAD CÁMARAS filmémoslo TODO. @Rodeaelcongreso

*O copias el hhtp de arriba.* que te sale twitter


https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/?q=#29s&src=hash


----------



## Canuto (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿No habrá streamings...?



aquí hay uno
Timcast, Ustream.TV: Twitter - @Timcast Email - Tim@Timcast.tv Timcast TV is the official channel for TimPool, covering technology and journalism. Stay t...

ya está emitiendo.


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (29 Sep 2012)

"No me deis estopa, que soy un infiltrado,coño.."


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

No hay menciones en ningun periódico...


----------



## Siskel (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿No habrá streamings...?
> 
> De todas formas, recomiendo a la gente ir armada con un móvil y una cámara de vídeo o fotos...



Definitivamente son más inteligentes que nosotros.

Ellos van armados con porras, nosotros, con móviles.


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Canuto dijo:


> Ya empieza la fiesta:
> Del twitter #29S:
> -El gobierno prohibe las estructuras para la prensa en la Plaza Neptuno y alrededores.
> -La policía impide a la prensa colocar sus equipos.
> ...



Más allá de que eso sea algo que alguien ha dicho en el Twitter... hay algún documento que así lo acredite?

Porque si eso es así, es algo MUY grave. Si hasta hay prensa en las guerras.

Más allá del color de la manifestación y la legalidad de la misma, estarían atentando contra la libertad de prensa, que es un derecho reflejado en su sacrosanta Constitución (esa que invocamos cuando alguien quiere hacer algo que no nos gusta, que no hay un Dios que modifique salvo para garantizar el pago de la deuda...)


----------



## MASCARADA (29 Sep 2012)

*DarkNight;*qué daño ha hecho tanto bombardeo psicologico en el colegio, el adoctrinamiento en la "no violencia"

Qué daño...

Vaya sociedad de mediocres y cobardes...

*Mascarada; ¿ Te incluyes tu entre ellos verdad ?*

¿ Te espero en la manifestación o el adoctrinamiento que has recibido hace que tengas miedo como una gran mayoría de Españoles que se quedaran en casa viendo como otros se enfrentan al miedo y a la corrupcion ?







Manifestación 26S | Exige al policía que le ha golpeado que se identifique y le vuelven a pegar enlace al vídeo *( aqui ).*


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

¿Como se llamaria MARIANO RAJOY si hubiera nacido en otros paises?




En España:Mariasno Recortes


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

Anonymous #29S <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zbRFsmd2lgU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## patsy (29 Sep 2012)

Acredito dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no vamos directamente a por sus jefes alemanes y nos olvidamos de las panzas agradecidas estas que ni pinchan ni cortan?
> 
> ATAQUE A LA EMBAJADA ALEMANA YA!!!



eso venga, a echar balones fuera. la culpa no es de la casta, pobrecillos son unos "mandaos". dejemosles donde estan, "olvidemonos de esas panzas agradecidas", la culpa es de fuera, marvadoh forahteroh, quememos alemania. 

no me joda, hombre, no me joda...


----------



## patsy (29 Sep 2012)

Canuto dijo:


> Ya empieza la fiesta:
> Del twitter #29S:
> -El gobierno prohibe las estructuras para la prensa en la Plaza Neptuno y alrededores.
> -La policía impide a la prensa colocar sus equipos.
> ...



la castuza es gilipollas hasta para eso. aun no se han debido enterar de que hay moviles con camara. bueno si lo sabran, les pagamos smart phones entre todos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Sep 2012)

Carlos Ras Tafar I ‏@carlosmesan

¿Verdad o manipulación...? La Delegación del Gobierno alerta de la llegada de 500 radicales a la manifestación... La Delegacin del Gobierno alerta de la llegada de 500 radicales a la manifestacin | España | elmundo.es #29S
Abrir

Responder
Retwittea


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Sep 2012)

Nos siguen desde fuera...

Finsescoll** ‏@danormarti

@BBCBreaking @guardiannews @nytimes Spanish police are preventing the entry of cameras to cover the #29S in Madrid ! What's going to happen?


----------



## Canuto (29 Sep 2012)

La Delegacin del Gobierno alerta de la llegada de 500 radicales a la manifestacin | España | elmundo.es


El gobierno trolleando o ¿bandera falsa? Como lo saben? Por que no los han detenido despues de contarlos?..oh wait..


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Sep 2012)

Canuto dijo:


> La Delegacin del Gobierno alerta de la llegada de 500 radicales a la manifestacin | España | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> El gobierno trolleando o ¿bandera falsa? Como lo saben? Por que no los han detenido despues de contarlos?..oh wait..




Lo dice Cristina...:rolleye:


"
Cristina Cifuentes Cristina Cifuentes ‏@ccifuentes

La Delegación del Gobierno de Madrid alerta de la llegada de 500 radicales a la manifestación 'ilegal' #29S http://ow.ly/1OGoUS"


----------



## Vokiabierto (29 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo dice Cristina...:rolleye:
> 
> 
> "
> ...



Pues malament si empiezan a recalentar el tema asi , podemos esperar lo peor


----------



## Vokiabierto (29 Sep 2012)

Impiden que se posicionen los periodistas, advierten de que esperan 500 anti sistema.... Uf que mal me huele


----------



## MASCARADA (29 Sep 2012)

*29 S - TOMA EL CONGRESO PARA QUE TODOS ELLOS SEAN DESTITUIDOS.*

" Todos aquellos que han vendido la soberanía económica del país deben de ser juzgados y encarcelados por traición al estado "

Ellos usaran la Violencia de las fuerzas policiales para protegerse.

Nosotros solo usaremos la Verdad.

¿ Que ocurrirá cuando un manifestante muera en la manifestaciones al recibir un golpe brutal por reclamar la destitucion política de todos ellos ?

La Vida se convierte en sangre cuando se juega al Domino.

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QTyhUPOo1Q8?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QTyhUPOo1Q8?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (29 Sep 2012)

No sabía yo que la señorita Cifuentes era de la quinta de las pastis.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Sep 2012)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Impiden que se posicionen los periodistas, advierten de que esperan 500 anti sistema.... Uf que mal me huele



Claro, cada vez van a apretarnos más las tuercas. Ellos siguen con su agenda hacia el estado policial.

No basta levantar manitas frente a éso.


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (29 Sep 2012)

Entro, posteo y me voy


Los abogados de @legalsol para esta tarde son:

Ana Méndez Gorbea 
Marc Sanz de Bremond i Frescó. 


665225665


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

¡¡¡Qué sinverguezas!!! ¡¡¡Chicos, si la mani que se ha propuesto es pacífica, a todo "radical antisistema" que veáis en ella los infláis a hostias.

Si desde Delegación de Gobierno dicen que van a venir 500 radicales, es que es probale que salgan 500 encapuchados de las comisarías esta tarde. 

Infladlos a Hostias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Que se convierta la mani en una ratonera.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¡¡¡Qué sinverguezas!!! ¡¡¡Chicos, si la mani que se ha propuesto es pacífica, a todo "radical antisistema" que veáis en ella los infláis a hostias.
> 
> Si desde Delegación de Gobierno dicen que van a venir 500 radicales, es que es probale que salgan 500 encapuchados de las comisarías esta tarde.
> 
> ...



Da igual, al final van a reventar la manifestación. Es como ellos actúan. Va a ser violenta sí, o sí.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Sep 2012)

solo por comentar:


aparte de lisboa-roma-madrid-irlanda, tambien hay manifestacion en berlin contra la diferencia entre rich-poor










que vienen 500 violentos?

y tiene cifuentes dinero para pagar las dietas de 500?


----------



## Leovigildo (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¡¡¡Qué sinverguezas!!! ¡¡¡Chicos, si la mani que se ha propuesto es pacífica, a todo "radical antisistema" que veáis en ella los infláis a hostias.
> 
> Si desde Delegación de Gobierno dicen que van a venir 500 radicales, es que es probale que salgan 500 encapuchados de las comisarías esta tarde.
> 
> ...



¿Mucho mejor entonces ponerse de rodillas delante del mongoloide de turno diciendo "estas son, nuestras armas" verdad? Ah, y por supuesto chivarse, señalar y acusar a todo no-pacífico, así como no ayudar a cualquier detenido o en trámites de.

Asco me da tu comentario.

¿Dicen que van a ir 500? Pues yo les daría la razón añadiendo un 0 más a la cifra. A ver si se va dando la vuelta a la tortilla y les llega la hora de cobrar a ellos de una santa vez.

Sólo hay que correrlos a hostias una vez se tenga clarísimo que son ellos y/o se les haya cazado infraganti. Lo demás es una caza de brujas y terror psicológico que sólo conduce a la desunión entre ciudadanos.


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

Atención, a vigilar en la calle Los Madrazo la sede del DNI. Por su cercanía al Paseo del Prado podría ser utilizado para ya saben ustedes que.

Algún forero vio por esa calle llegar a los de las banderitas rojas. Recordad, nunca van solos, siempre en grupos de 4 al menos, eso fue lo que vi cuando se saludaban jocosamente entre ellos pensando que estaban solos y nadie les observaba.


----------



## CampingGaz (29 Sep 2012)

Lista de streamers: Lista de streamings - 15Mpedia


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Sep 2012)

lisboa:
Photo by clicklight &bull; Instagram


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Carlos Ras Tafar I ‏@carlosmesan
> 
> ¿Verdad o manipulación...? La Delegación del Gobierno alerta de la llegada de 500 radicales a la manifestación... La Delegacin del Gobierno alerta de la llegada de 500 radicales a la manifestacin | España | elmundo.es #29S
> Abrir
> ...



Pues si saben que han llegado, saben dónde están. Que los detengan


----------



## MASCARADA (29 Sep 2012)

*Comunicado de la Coordinadora 25s - 29s:*

Rajoy no hace nada por ti, sigue recortando tu bienestar mientras aumenta el presupuesto para pagar los intereses de la deuda. Si no se niega a pagar una deuda ilegítima y si no detiene inmediatamente los recortes, el Gobierno debe dimitir. Pero sabemos que el PSOE no es ninguna alternativa y Rubalcaba solo puede decir cosas que nadie se cree. El Gobierno de Zapatero alimentó la burbuja y también gestionó la crisis-estafa a través de recortes sociales y rescates bancarios.

Cada día que pasa, aumenta la deuda y los intereses, disminuye la posibilidad de una reactivación económica y somos más pobres. Existe una riqueza enorme mal repartida. El Gobierno no tiene ningún proyecto, no ofrece solución a los grandes problemas. Pero no es lo mismo que caiga por orden de los poderes financieros a que lo haga porque la gente en la calle le obligue a dimitir. Puede que convoquen elecciones, puede que nos coloquen a un tecnócrata europeo, pero lo único seguro es que las élites estatales, europeas y financieras tienen que saber que queremos cambiar las reglas del juego y que echaremos a cualquier gobierno que no busque el interés general, a cualquier Gobierno cobarde que no obedezca a la gente.

Pero no basta con que el gobierno de Rajoy dimita: hay que abrir otros procesos y construir entre todos los escenarios concretos que nos sirvan para garantizar que las decisiones colectivas se hagan efectivas. Los jóvenes, aquellos que no pudieron elegir este sistema, han demostrado una gran firmeza durante el el martes 25 y el miércoles 26. El sábado 29 tenemos que seguir demostrando que somos muchos y diferentes, que somos mayoría. Tenemos que salir a la calle con todos los sectores de la población amenazados en sus condiciones de vida digna. Los alumnos no tendrán educación sin los bomberos en la calle; los precarios no tendrán derechos laborales si los funcionarios no dicen basta. Los pensionistas verán recortados sus derechos si los pequeños comerciantes no se unen. Los parados seguirán sin salida si no salimos todos. En Portugal, las movilizaciones han conseguido poner freno a los recortes de momento, y aquí también podemos hacerlo, pero tenemos que seguir movilizándonos juntos para acabar con las políticas de austeridad que nos afectan en bloque.

Queremos decidir, no elegir para que nos engañen. Nos han robado la soberanía y sólo podemos recuperarla por nuestros propios medios. Consciente de que ha perdido el apoyo de la población, Rajoy alaba “a la mayoría silenciosa que no se manifiesta”. ¿Quieres ser parte de ella? Debemos demostrar quién manda. Y creérnoslo. Los gobiernos solo nos obedecerán si demostramos que estamos dispuestos a echarles, si rompemos el silencio. Este sábado tenemos una nueva oportunidad para ello.

*Ánimos a todos los manifestantes.*

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1PgJ96G3yI?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1PgJ96G3yI?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> ¿Mucho mejor entonces ponerse de rodillas delante del mongoloide de turno diciendo "estas son, nuestras armas" verdad? Ah, y por supuesto chivarse, señalar y acusar a todo no-pacífico, así como no ayudar a cualquier detenido o en trámites de.
> 
> Asco me da tu comentario.
> 
> ...



A ver..., pero éso se tiene que planificar. ¡Qué no veo mal lo que dices, pero se tiene que advertir antes! En las Borrokas del País Vasco no veías a ancianitos. Si la mani es pacífica, los violentos fuera. Si la mani se propone violenta, se advierte antes. ¡Qué yo no criminalizo la respuesta violenta al orden social!!


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Atención, a vigilar en la calle Los Madrazo la sede del DNI. Por su cercanía al Paseo del Prado podría ser utilizado para ya saben ustedes que.
> 
> Algún forero vio por esa calle llegar a los de las banderitas rojas. Recordad, nunca van solos, siempre en grupos de 4 al menos, eso fue lo que vi cuando se saludaban jocosamente entre ellos pensando que estaban solos y nadie les observaba.



¿¿¿Se hicieron fotos????

PD: No estaría demás vigilar las comisarías de policía.


----------



## Reymambo_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]y5Rl98-Txmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> A ver..., pero éso se tiene que planificar. ¡Qué no veo mal lo que dices, pero se tiene que advertir antes! En las Borrokas del País Vasco no veías a ancianitos. Si la mani es pacífica, los violentos fuera. Si la mani se propone violenta, se advierte antes. ¡Qué yo no criminalizo la respuesta violenta al orden social!!



Si la gente no se defiende, la mani será violenta. Son ellos los que tienen la capacidad de que así sea.

La gente lo que tiene que hacer es defenderse, así es como bajará de intensidad toda violencia, El defenderse es buscar el pacifísmo. Defenderse ante agresiones ilegítimas hará bajar el nivel de violencia de modo generalizado porque la policía se moderará y evitaremos muertos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Sep 2012)

Hugo Alexander ‏@Elxicomaravilla

La secreta en metro gran via ojo al dato #29S


----------



## Leovigildo (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> A ver..., pero éso se tiene que planificar. ¡Qué no veo mal lo que dices, pero se tiene que advertir antes! En las Borrokas del País Vasco no veías a ancianitos. Si la mani es pacífica, los violentos fuera. Si la mani se propone violenta, se advierte antes. ¡Qué yo no criminalizo la respuesta violenta al orden social!!



Al llegar a cierta edad se supone que uno está en plenas facultades del propicio uso de su libre albedrío y con suficiente capacidad de lectura y comprensión del entorno ¿No crees? ¿O eres de los que prefieren un cartel prohibiendo u obligando a hacer una cosa u otra en cada esquina por si no te acuerdas?


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Al llegar a cierta edad se supone que uno está en plenas facultades del propicio uso de su libre albedrío y con suficiente capacidad de lectura y comprensión del entorno ¿No crees? ¿O eres de los que prefieren un cartel prohibiendo u obligando a hacer una cosa u otra en cada esquina por si no te acuerdas?



Sí, sí, perdona, que es que me he lanzado a responder presuponiendo ideas tuyas. Sorry.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

Abre tu wifi, please. Libertad de información, ¡ya! RT @Z_soy: A todas las vecinas de Neptuno y Sol. Abrid vuestras redes. #Vamos29s #29S


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

RT @acampadasol: RT "@acampadaavila Empiezan las identificaciones en Neptuno, la policía echa del parque a la gente por grabar #29S"... la historia se repite


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

International Comission Barcelona streams... - live streaming video powered by Livestream en directo lisboa


----------



## Pedro Solves (29 Sep 2012)

Mucha suerte a todos los madrileños, y no madrileños, que podáis acudir a la manifestación en Madrid, no tengáis miedo ¡Cuánto me gustaría estar allí con vosotros!!! Siento envidia sana. me gustaría tantoo poder estar allí y siento envidia de vosotros por no poder participar de este momento histórico en Madrid, pero iré a la que se ha convocado aquí en Almería y, al menos, algo de ruido haremos!!! 

*OS APOYO EN CUERPO Y ALMA!!!*

Ánimo y a por ellos, que son unos sinvergüenzas, cobardes caraduras y chupopteros!!!

Un saludo!!!


----------



## alucheman (29 Sep 2012)

Bueno al final no se queda no


----------



## libertari (29 Sep 2012)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Mucha suerte a todos los madrileños, y no madrileños, que podáis acudir a la manifestación en Madrid, no tengáis miedo ¡Cuánto me gustaría estar allí con vosotros!!! Siento envidia sana. me gustaría tantoo poder estar allí y siento envidia de vosotros por no poder participar de este momento histórico en Madrid, pero iré a la que se ha convocado aquí en Almería y, al menos, algo de ruido haremos!!!
> 
> *OS APOYO EN CUERPO Y ALMA!!!*
> 
> ...



¿A que hora es la de Almeria? supongo que es en la plaza del educador


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

completamente de acuerdo


----------



## fAMELICO (29 Sep 2012)

Todos los manifestantes debería permanecer sentados en el suelo.
Los infiltrados serían rápidamente detectados.
Este tipo pacífico de manifestaciones no cambiará nada de por sí, pero daría la excusa perfecta para otros actos más selectivos contra políticos en otros lugares. 
El lema de esos actos selectivos debería ser: "Lo pedimos de forma pacífica y nos ignorasteis, ahora prestareis atención."


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

La policía ha impedido hoy a la prensa colocar sus equipos en Neptuno, así que mucho cuidado esta tarde.


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

ATENEA3 dijo:


> La policía ha impedido hoy a la prensa colocar sus equipos en Neptuno, así que mucho cuidado esta tarde.



Creo que están colocados en los balcones de las casas. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

#29S Han llegado 5 furgones delante del bar Prado y han empezado a identificar a los que estaban allí haciéndose fotos con @PorterodelPrado -de vergüenza-


----------



## Vedder (29 Sep 2012)

ATENCIÓN #29S: Alberto Casillas @PorterodelPrado está siendo atendido por el SAMUR porque se ha desmayado. Policía identificando a gente.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

Delegación de Gobierno avisa que la concentración de este sábado es "absolutamente ilegal" #29S // --cuidado con esto--


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

Bueno, salimos para Neptuno.

Nos vemos.


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Vedder dijo:


> ATENCIÓN #29S: Alberto Casillas @PorterodelPrado está siendo atendido por el SAMUR porque se ha desmayado. Policía identificando a gente.



¿Qué le ha pasado? : La verdad es que me cae bien el hombre. Hay que promocionar y publicitar más ese local.


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Alberto Casillas @PorterodelPrado está siendo atendido por el SAMUR porque se ha desmayado. Policía identificando a gente.


----------



## sen (29 Sep 2012)

Me piro para Madrid, nos vemos allí.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Sep 2012)

Ya me voy a acercarme por Neptuno, a ver qué ambiente hay..


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

Última hora: Los 500 radicales esos estaban intentando montar estructuras en Neptuno para retransmitir no sé qué cosa.


----------



## Avispa (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (29 Sep 2012)

Están tratando a este hombre como sí regentase una herriko taberna. Estos episodios son vergonzosos. Hdgp!


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

Lisboa comienza a caminar


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/FlbAt-XesJE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

Otra canción para cantar a coro!!!!!


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Es a las 18 h, no???? No debería haber gente ya???

Lo retransmiten desde algún sitio como el otro día????
Gracias


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

Entre abrazar maderos (estilo ejjpañol) y hacerles bailar ska (estilo griego), me quedo con lo segundo. pic.twitter.com/jKMAzjWK


----------



## elena francis (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Alberto Casillas @PorterodelPrado está siendo atendido por el SAMUR porque se ha desmayado. Policía identificando a gente.



¿Son estos que le aplauden radicales? Esperemos que no sea nada importante.

Homenaje a Alberto Casillas, el héroe del 25-S - Ocio y Cultura - El Periódico


----------



## Mitsou (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> Entre abrazar maderos (estilo ejjpañol) y hacerles bailar ska (estilo griego), me quedo con lo segundo. pic.twitter.com/jKMAzjWK



Joder, igual es que no tienen ni dinero para las protecciones, pero comparar a ese madero con un armario blindado hasta las cejas como los UIP de aquí....


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Voy a empezar a prepararme palomitas. 

Auguro:

- Movida gorda en Neptuno, calle Atocha, aledaños de Sol y hasta Malasaña al que se unirán niñatos con botellón y pañuelo palestino


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Sep 2012)

Vedder dijo:


> ATENCIÓN #29S: Alberto Casillas @PorterodelPrado está siendo atendido por el SAMUR porque se ha desmayado. Policía identificando a gente.





Spoiler


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Sep 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/a5DvIZXn204" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Avispa (29 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gntgmM9AjxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

Madrid ZEC (Zona Especial Centro)


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

No encuentro ningun stream, algun links por favor.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

¿la RT no conectará hoy?

¿qué está pazando?


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

CampingGaz dijo:


> Lista de streamers: Lista de streamings - 15Mpedia



Interesante aporte, gracias


----------



## CampingGaz (29 Sep 2012)

Como colaborar desde casa:

Previously on Post…: » Instrucciones para la mayoría silenciosa. #29S


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

canal 33 emite en directo a partir de las 7 segun he oído


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Alexander the Grape dijo:


> Interesante aporte, gracias



Pero uno en concreto que funciona, por fa.. :|


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Alexander the Grape dijo:


> canal 33 emite en directo a partir de las 7 segun he oído



Qué es "Canal 33" ? Un stream? TV local?

Thx


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

vapeador dijo:


> Qué es "Canal 33" ? Un stream? TV local?
> 
> Thx



Es como la 2 en versión catalana, el 2º canal en importancia de TV3....poco visto por aquí en catalunya, por cierto, debido a sus porgramas de calidad


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Bueno entonces no tenemos ningun streaming ¿no? Way!


----------



## Papa_Frita (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> Pero uno en concreto que funciona, por fa.. :|



Fanetin acaba de empezar. Eso si, dice que bambuser no funciona muy bien:

#29S Neptuno - 1 Cafetería Prado | fanetin | Bambuser

Un saludo


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

CampingGaz dijo:


> Como colaborar desde casa:
> 
> Previously on Post…: » Instrucciones para la mayoría silenciosa. #29S



En este post tambien vienen enlaces, pero es posible que hasta dentro de un rato no empiecen a emitir. Yo los he visto porque postearon antes el enlace.


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

#29S Neptuno - 1 Cafetería Prado | fanetin | Bambuser

cafeteria Prado


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> Es como la 2 en versión catalana, el 2º canal en importancia de TV3....poco visto por aquí en catalunya, por cierto, debido a sus porgramas de calidad



Me extrañaba que fuera ese Canal 33 (33 - Televisió de Catalunya)

Igual es este:

C33: Televisión de proximidad de Madrid

Los dos tienen streaming...


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

Al final no podemos ir, problemas de saud.

Ultima hora El pais



> La gente de Overon cuenta que la policía les ha dicho que tienen que llevarse las unidades móviles de Neptuno *"por seguridad nacional"*. Al final, se quedan "bajo se responsabilidad".


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Yo estoy dándole vueltas a la parábolica a ver si trinco el live feed de Overon que veiamos estos días.


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

Que raro, la webcam de tráfico de la Plaza de Neptuno está averiada.

Webcam Plaza Neptuno. Camaras web Plaza Neptuno en directo

¿Puede alguien avisar a la Botella?


----------



## enric68 (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## chris9030 (29 Sep 2012)

_



"Este es el sitio del que la policía nos quiere echar y en el que los medios de TV hemos decidido quedarnos "

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Fuente:https://twitter.com/javierpascual/status/252071803877457921/photo/1


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> La gente de Overon cuenta que la policía les ha dicho que tienen que llevarse las unidades móviles de Neptuno "por seguridad nacional". Al final, se quedan "bajo se responsabilidad".



Que cuenten donde emiten el feed para pillarlo 

Te cagas... invocando la "seguridad nacional" para pasarse por el forro el artículo 20 de la Constitución.

Qué riesgo a la seguridad nacional tienen un par de cámaras y una unidad móvil que escupe un feed editado desde la misma al satélite?


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Y alguién desde allí que nos comente como va la cosa???


----------



## Tarúguez (29 Sep 2012)

globalrevolution - live streaming video powered by Livestream


http://deadlinelive.info/


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

MT @El_Diagonal: Varias TV se niegan a abandonar Neptuno,como pid policía. Les amenazan con multas.Stream @fanetin #29S Neptuno - 1 Cafetería Prado | fanetin | Bambuser #29s


----------



## ÇhíN0 (29 Sep 2012)

Algun sitio para seguirlo?


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Que raro, la webcam de tráfico de la Plaza de Neptuno está averiada.
> 
> Webcam Plaza Neptuno. Camaras web Plaza Neptuno en directo
> 
> ¿Puede alguien avisar a la Botella?



Habrán sido los de la banderitas rojas del otro día para que no los vean hacer el indio


----------



## chris9030 (29 Sep 2012)

> Javier Pascual ‏@javierpascual
> 
> *Me comentan desde redacción que la Delegación de Gobierno tiene dada orden a policía de facilitar el trabajo. Yo no lo he visto así*
> 
> ...




Fuente:https://twitter.com/javierpascual


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Parece que llueve en madrid, no???


----------



## Elkin (29 Sep 2012)

¿He leído bien?






¿SEGURIDAD NACIONAL?





Bueno, bueno, bueno.


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Si a estos les han hecho ésto:



> Con luz las 24 horas del día
> 
> ‘Siento vergüenza y rabia’, murmura Antonio. ‘En la comisaría recibimos malos tratos, nos negaban ir al baño, nos encendían las luces de noche, tenían una actitud intimidatoria, con la porra golpeándose la mano y diciendo: ‘venga, rapidito!!’, recuerda.
> 
> ...



Que no les habrán hecho a batasunos o etarras.

O estos también tienen ordenes de decir que los han maltratado?


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

#29S - El Gobierno español oficializa la censura y dificulta acceso a prensa en Neptuno. Desde Lisboa nos llega esto: pic.twitter.com/eiBjRoU4




al mas puro estilo enjoy-rajoy


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Está claro que quieren cargar e infiltrar, y por éso no pueden permitir que se vea el espectaculo que tienen preparado, como pasó el día 25

Ningun streaming funciona


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Joder, no se ve una mierda!!!!


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> #29S - El Gobierno español oficializa la censura y dificulta acceso a prensa en Neptuno. Desde Lisboa nos llega esto: pic.twitter.com/eiBjRoU4
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ostia con los portugueses!!!!! Cuanta peña!!!!


----------



## ivanbg (29 Sep 2012)

Y estan diciendo en prensa que la concentracion es ilegal... ::


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

RT @jordievole: Voy a sintonizar Radio Pirenaica para seguir el #29S.


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Vaya puta dictadura tenemos en este ¿país? (o lo poco que queda ya de él )


----------



## ÇhíN0 (29 Sep 2012)

International Comission Barcelona streams... - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup

Aquí se puede seguir algo.


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Y estan diciendo en prensa que la concentracion es ilegal... ::



Artículo 21 de la Constitución Española:

1. Se reconoce el derecho de reunión pacifica y sin armas. El ejercicio de este derecho no necesitará autorización previa.

2. En los casos de reuniones en lugares de tránsito público y manifestaciones se dará comunicación previa a la autoridad, que sólo podrá prohibirlas cuando existan razones fundadas de alteración del orden público, con peligro para personas o bienes

ile-QUE?


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

La policía sigue intentando desalojar a los medios. Por éso ningun está emitiendo.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Hay inhibidores de señal. Cualquiera que se acerce a neptuno no podrá emitir.


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> La policía sigue intentando desalojar a los medios. Por éso ningun está emitiendo.



Policía HDLGP perros serviles del sistema!!!!


----------



## MASCARADA (29 Sep 2012)

*29-S RODEA EL CONGRESO HASTA QUE LOS TÍTERES CORRUPTOS SEAN JUZGADOS..*

Todos los Políticos corruptos de los diversos partidos políticos en complicidad perpetua con sus amigos banqueros deben de ser destituidos inmediatamente de sus cargos y juzgados por traición estatal al perder la soberanía económica de España.

Deben de ser juzgados y encarcelados.

*Hoy todos los medios de comunicación del estado transformaran a los manifestantes en terroristas violentos. *


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Hay que avisar a todos los medios internacionales de lo de los inhibidores. España ya es Dictadura oficialmente.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

Timcast, Ustream.TV: Twitter - @Timcast Email - Tim@Timcast.tv Timcast TV is the official channel for TimPool, covering technology and journalism. Stay t... en directo


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

> Poca gente por ahora en Neptuno:











> Comienza a llegar gente a la concentración no autorizada en la plaza de Neptuno. Habrá unas 500 personas, pero seguirá creciendo a lo largo de la tarde porque se está sumando cada vez más asistentes.





> Cortado el paseo del Prado.



Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

Preocupante.


----------



## Jonan (29 Sep 2012)

En El País comentan lo siguiente: "Cortado el paseo del Prado."


----------



## Avispa (29 Sep 2012)

En este enlace parece que se ve bien ahora


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Pues nada..., desobediencia civil. Cuanta más represión, más desobediencia...


----------



## marlin444s (29 Sep 2012)

no creo que vaya mucha gente....es fin de semana...hay jurgol y esas cosas y hace frio coño...no dan nada en la tele...acabo de ver al tocho y al candidito mendess....en sulinea...na de na...venga va que hagan otra el sabado que viene...


----------



## Jonan (29 Sep 2012)

¿Sabéis si los de Terra emitirán? Estuvo muy bien la reportera el miércoles


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

MANIFESTACIÓN EN POLONIA AHORA #29S #VOLVEMOS29S REVOLUCIÓN GLOBAL YA!! Twitter / LacrataRebel: MANIFESTACIÓN EN POLONIA AHORA ...


----------



## Vedder (29 Sep 2012)

Un par de miles de personas según ese último streaming guiri.


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

Hablan en el streaming de unas 2000 personas.


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Es tremendo. Los portugueses con luz y taquígrafos. Varios feeds brutos en el satélite y el RTP Informaçao dando cobertura el directo desde el Terreiro do Paço.

En Ehpaña, apagón.


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

La noche es larga...


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

> Como era de prever, los manifestantes han tardado muy poco en cortar el paseo. Los antidisturbios han restablecido la circulación pero no se descarta que lo vuelvan a hacer. Arriba, en Cibeles, ya han interrumpido el tráfico.



Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Lan banderas tricolores auyentan a mucha gente.


----------



## Jonan (29 Sep 2012)

El País "Los coches ya no pasan por Prado. Los antidisturbios se han retirado tras pasar los últimos coches que podrían haber quedado atrapados. Ya se concentran unas 2000 personas."


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

Urederra dijo:


> Hablan en el streaming de unas 2000 personas.



este país no tiene remedio


----------



## Facha (29 Sep 2012)

marlin444s dijo:


> no creo que vaya mucha gente....es fin de semana...hay jurgol y esas cosas y hace frio coño...no dan nada en la tele...acabo de ver al tocho y al candidito mendess....en sulinea...na de na...venga va que hagan otra el sabado que viene...



Pero tú vas?


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

Mira q lo he avisado!! “@madrilonia el Camarero del Prado golpeado por 1uip ahora mismo.Cae al suelo. Llega Samur #29S Madrilonia.org (madrilonia) : Casillas goleado en el estómago...


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

> Los coches ya no pasan por Prado. Los antidisturbios se han retirado tras pasar los últimos coches que podrían haber quedado atrapados. Ya se concentran unas 2000 personas.



Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

Hay un stream que funciona, se ve ya gentecilla pero será pronto.


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> Lan banderas tricolores auyentan a mucha gente.



no es eso. es la cobardía y la ignorancia lo que ahuyenta...

sin duda, merecemos acabar en el tercer mundo... ya tenemos una sociedad de tercera división...


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

Espero equivocarme, pero a mi me da la sensación de que habrá mucha menos gente que en las anteriores. :S


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

¿Seguridad nacional por 2000 personas? :8:

Ya está posteado pero bueno:
Timcast, Ustream.TV: Twitter - @Timcast Email - Tim@Timcast.tv Timcast TV is the official channel for TimPool, covering technology and journalism. Stay t...



WinstonSmith dijo:


> Espero equivocarme, pero a mi me da la sensación de que habrá mucha menos gente que en las anteriores. :S



Eso parece..el fin de semana, la lluvia, el futbol y las ostias hace tirar atrás a la gente.


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> Mira q lo he avisado!! “@madrilonia el Camarero del Prado golpeado por 1uip ahora mismo.Cae al suelo. Llega Samur #29S Madrilonia.org (madrilonia) : Casillas goleado en el estómago...



Ha quedado el hecho grabado, ¿no? Pues que rule por internet, mételo en meneame.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

ibn_sina dijo:


> no es eso. es la cobardía y la ignorancia lo que ahuyenta...
> 
> sin duda, merecemos acabar en el tercer mundo... ya tenemos una sociedad de tercera división...



La gente no está motivada, es normal. No ponemos mucho de nuestra parte, no hay concordia entre los manifestantes, para empezar


----------



## trusk (29 Sep 2012)

El unico stream que me funcionaba esta off air, sigue el apagon.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

RT en directo 
En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

joder, lo han conseguido, la casta nos ha arrasado. Ya podemos decirlo.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

Es una verguenza lo del apagon, alguien tiene duda de que esto es democracia y existen libertades? Puta casta de los cojones.


----------



## trusk (29 Sep 2012)

Segundo stream de fanetin:

#29S Neptuno - 2 wifi Starbucks | fanetin | Bambuser


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

La tia del otro dia en pelota picada.


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> MANIFESTACIÓN EN POLONIA AHORA #29S #VOLVEMOS29S REVOLUCIÓN GLOBAL YA!! Twitter / LacrataRebel: MANIFESTACIÓN EN POLONIA AHORA ...



Me da algo de miedo que todas estas manifestaciones sean propagadas desde "arriba", de los mas altos cargos de la élite......porque es muy raro que se esten haciendo globales y existan pruebas de que estaban pre-concebidas.

Creo que buscarán una revolución global para crear un caos sin precedentes e imponer la solución a todo cuando la crispación sea extrema: el nuevo gobierno mundial autoritario. Miedo me da


----------



## judas iskariote (29 Sep 2012)

tuxedo dijo:


> RT en directo
> En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid



Esta buena eh la perrofaluta en b olas


----------



## ÇhíN0 (29 Sep 2012)

#29S Neptuno - 2 wifi Starbucks | fanetin | Bambuser

Va bien ahora


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

Me lo ha parecido a mi o estaba de nuevo la puta idota esa que solo quiere llamar la atencion en pelotas en el suelo?

Ha salido un instante por la señal de RT.


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Rusia Today está emitiendo.


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

29 S: Tercera protesta frente al Congreso En vivo - Noticias - Terra

En Terra ya lo están dando también.


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Bravo por Rusia Today. :Aplauso:


----------



## CampingGaz (29 Sep 2012)

Mas streams: ESPECIAL INFORMATIVO #29S


----------



## Mabuse (29 Sep 2012)

Parece que esto todavía funciona.

Las Voces del 25S


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Y ahora está la pechosflauta vendiendo su peli de Isis o algo así...


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

2000 personas?

Hágase la voluntad del pueblo. Yo dimito, me rindo. Paso de todo


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> Lan banderas tricolores auyentan a mucha gente.



Mas que las banderas tricolores la intolerancia a otras banderas o ideas que no sean las del "partido unico camarada".. ya sabes, si no te mola, al gulag. 

Yo no soy ni de unos ni de otros, pero ire el dia que pueda tener a un lado a un tio de la CGT y al otro un tio de DN.. 

Muchas Grecias.


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

"En Portugal el pueblo vuelve a cantar Grandola Vila Morena en las calles. El #29S es internacionalista y solidario."


----------



## marlin444s (29 Sep 2012)

Facha dijo:


> Pero tú vas?



si me pagas el viaje..q estoy a 200 kilomteros de zaragoza,mientras tanto tu te haces cargo de mis hijos,,les das de comer,y los mantienes hasta que se acuesten,mañana les das de comer(si queda algo en la nevera) y si no te buscas la vida....me los cuidas hasta que yo vuelva...SI VOY


----------



## kktua (29 Sep 2012)

Deberían de hacer una acampada, en plan 15M, y esperar a los diPUTAdos, a ver quién se acerca el lunes.


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Hay muchas más de 2000 personas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

vapeador dijo:


> Rusia Today está emitiendo.



Menos mal que tenemos a la madre patria ahí. 8:


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

> Los concentrados en Neptuno protagonizan una sonora pitada. Mientras, un hombre reparte carteles plastificados por sí llueve. "¿Dónde esta el número de placa?" comienzan a gritar los concentrados al igual que "vosotros, fascistas, sois los terroristas".



Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> Hay muchas más de 2000 personas!!!!!!!!!!!!



Medio millón debería haber cojones!!!!!!

Pero nada, hay furgol. ::


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (29 Sep 2012)

Ahí se ven 5.000 personas, por lo menos. Además no paran de llegar desde las calles adyacentes. Muy bien, así se hace!!!!


----------



## cujo (29 Sep 2012)

yo creo que hay bastantes mas de 2000 personas


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

> Más gente









Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup


----------



## Facha (29 Sep 2012)

marlin444s dijo:


> si me pagas el viaje..q estoy a 200 kilomteros de zaragoza,mientras tanto tu te haces cargo de mis hijos,,les das de comer,y los mantienes hasta que se acuesten,mañana les das de comer(si queda algo en la nevera) y si no te buscas la vida....me los cuidas hasta que yo vuelva...SI VOY



Y entonces qué haces criticando a los que no van? : Cada uno tendrá sus razones más o menos lícitas, a los que tenías que criticar son a los 6.000.000 millones de parados, que deduzco que en Madrid habrá varias decenas de miles y no son capaces de reunirse ni 2.000 en una plaza.


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

Streams:
Fanetin: #29S Neptuno - 2 wifi Starbucks | fanetin | Bambuser
Unos guiris: Timcast, Ustream.TV: Twitter - @Timcast Email - Tim@Timcast.tv Timcast TV is the official channel for TimPool, covering technology and journalism. Stay t...
Rusia Today: En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> Menos mal que tenemos a la madre patria ahí. 8:



pues no deja de tener su toque sarcástico que la libertad de prensa la demuestre un medio ruso...


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

No hagais caso a los intoxicadores, hay bastante más de 2000 personas y siguen llegando, intentan desviar con eso y con la borrega que enseña las t.etas, al ignore.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

cujo dijo:


> yo creo que hay bastantes mas de 2000 personas



Hace 15 minutos puede que hubiese ese número, la gente se habrá animado y aparte no llueve.

Espero 3 millones


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Han hecho una toma aérea y allí hay mucha gente!!! Pero mucha!! Además, a parado de llover y se ve llegar gente y animarse!!


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

> Los manifestantes empiezan a gritar "manos arriba esto es un atraco" mientras levantan las manos. De nuevo, pitada al Congreso y a la policía


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

20 Minutos en vivo ‏@20mdirecto

"A mi tb me han identificado y me han multado", nos comenta Alberto, q no sabe a cuánto ascenderá la sanción #29s aprovechando la ocasión para hacer caja...


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Al final la gente se cansa de levantar las manitas y no va..


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Para mi que han dicho.......llegamos un poco tarde que los que esten primero vamos a recibir antes


----------



## Desencantado (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Bravo por Rusia Today. :Aplauso:



Esto de que el mejor sitio para informarse sea Rusia Today me recuerda al 11M cuando la única puta mierda que se podía leer era Gara. Igual de repugnante.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

Se ve a un montón de gente andando para allá por las calles que está llegando en un stream :8:


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Sep 2012)

Otro streaming anonymous en neptuno ahora.

#29S Neptuno - 2 wifi Starbucks | fanetin | Bambuser


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

SnakePlissken dijo:


> Mas que las banderas tricolores la intolerancia a otras banderas o ideas que no sean las del "partido unico camarada".. ya sabes, si no te mola, al gulag.
> 
> Yo no soy ni de unos ni de otros, pero ire el dia que pueda tener a un lado a un tio de la CGT y al otro un tio de DN..
> 
> Muchas Grecias.



excusas de mal pagador, se ven banderas rojigualdas también y que yo sepa, no se pregunta la ideología según se llega...


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Otro:
http://www.publico.es/streaming/

Veo un rio de gente que va viniendo...y uno comenta
"_Nos metemos a la fuerza eh la policia!_"


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (29 Sep 2012)

Imágenes de estos mismos momento tomadas por RT. Se está llenando la plazaaaaaa...


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> Estoy viendo abuelos y niños terroristas. A ver si tienen huevos a cargar en esas condiciones.



Que haya señal internacional es buena señal (valga la redundancia)

No creo que los abuelos y los niños impidan las cargas más que las imágenes a disposición de todo el globo.


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Ya están los hijo frutas dando instrucciones por el walkie!!


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

Desencantado dijo:


> Esto de que el mejor sitio para informarse sea Rusia Today me recuerda al 11M cuando la única puta mierda que se podía leer era Gara. Igual de repugnante.



¿porque decían la verdad?


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> Estoy viendo abuelos y niños terroristas. A ver si tienen huevos a cargar en esas condiciones.



No que va, simplemente meten unos infiltrados, se lía un sindios y ya se van ellos solitos :ouch:


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

ibn_sina dijo:


> excusas de mal pagador, se ven banderas rojigualdas también y que yo sepa, no se pregunta la ideología según se llega...



Diselo al forero al cual esta semana le atizaron un bofeton y le quitaron la bandera.

Yo lo siento, de excusa nada, que me de un porrazo un poli, pues mira.. pero que me de un porrazo un propio manifestante.. pues...


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/#29s


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

La policía española tiene la mejor higiene dental del mundo.- ¿Por qué?- Porque no tienen ni rastro de placa.#29S #vamos29S


----------



## Facha (29 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> Estoy viendo abuelos y niños terroristas. A ver si tienen huevos a cargar en esas condiciones.



Me comentara un UIP que a esos los tenían controlados, hacen un amago de carga y saben que son los primeros en irse, así hasta que quedan los violentos y a saco.


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> Joer la gente llega a manadas.
> 
> Atención que hoy es sábado y la gente no curra.
> 
> Los que llevan la bandera tricolor, por cierto, todavía no se han enterado de qué va la película.



Pues era la bandera oficial de España antes del Golpe de Estado. La bandera actual es la heredada del franquismo... Como comprenderás, creo que tiene más legitimidad la de la II República que ésta.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues era la bandera oficial de España antes del Golpe de Estado. La bandera actual es la heredada del franquismo... Como comprenderás, creo que tiene más legitimidad la de la II República que ésta.



La bandera actual es la de la primera republica, sucnor.


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Se VEN PERROFLAUTAS POR DOQUIER...............................señoras y señores mayores, niños, jóvenes normales, en fin


----------



## cujo (29 Sep 2012)

Facha dijo:


> Me comentara un UIP que a esos los tenían controlados, hacen un amago de carga y saben que son los primeros en irse, así hasta que quedan los violentos y a saco.



me descojono la verdad. espero que sea un comentario ironico suyo


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues era la bandera oficial de España antes del Golpe de Estado. La bandera actual es la heredada del franquismo... Como comprenderás, creo que tiene más legitimidad la de la II República que ésta.



uy, en cuestiones de banderas nos podemos ir hasta la VII Legión romana...


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> La bandera actual es la de la primera republica, sucnor.



Es anterior y borbónica, desinformado.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues era la bandera oficial de España antes del Golpe de Estado. La bandera actual es la heredada del franquismo... Como comprenderás, creo que tiene más legitimidad la de la II República que ésta.



Déjate de banderitas hoy, c.ojones. Como si quieren ir con las bragas de la novia el caso es que vayan


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

¿por qué no dicen algo así como que.. la democracia está secuestrada? Y no tanto mira mis armas, miarma..


----------



## kapandji (29 Sep 2012)

que bueno, gritando que donde esta el número de placa


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Cantan /Gritan
"_donde está el número de placa_"

SIGUE LLEGANDO GENTE


----------



## marlin444s (29 Sep 2012)

Facha dijo:


> Y entonces qué haces criticando a los que no van? : Cada uno tendrá sus razones más o menos lícitas, a los que tenías que criticar son a los 6.000.000 millones de parados, que deduzco que en Madrid habrá varias decenas de miles y no son capaces de reunirse ni 2.000 en una plaza.



tu que coño sabes como estoy,,sabes lo que me queda A DIA DE HOY 23 euros ,internet compartido con un vecino,,,dos crios q mantener mi esposa no CURRA yo 46 años sin ningun tipo de ayuda,aqui en mi pueblo NO HAY autobuses los fines de semana,los dias laborables DOS uno a las 7:40 am y otro a la 16:30pm,,que coño me hablas..que te crees q si tuviera EL LUJO de tener un coche,,que te crees que estaria aqui??vienes tu a cuidar de mis hijos mientras ven la tele(unico lujo q se pueden permitir,o salir a la calle a jugar a las chapas..)VIENES?? sabes loq es 4 personas malviviendo con 400 euros jilipollas?? ya me gustaria a ti verte con dos hijos y mujer y con 400 euros de mierda...BOCAZAS


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

> Se VEN PERROFLAUTAS POR DOQUIER...............................señoras y señores mayores, niños, jóvenes normales, en fin



no,son golpistas version pp-on


----------



## Facha (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues era la bandera oficial de España antes del Golpe de Estado. La bandera actual es la heredada del franquismo... Como comprenderás, creo que tiene más legitimidad la de la II República que ésta.



La actual es la anterior a la de los gays, hay un hilo por ahí aclarando esto.


----------



## Papa_Frita (29 Sep 2012)

Bastante mas de 2000 personas
(lo siento, no sé como poner las imagenes mas grandes)


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Hasta la misma POLLA con las gilipolleces de los putos trozos de tela!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Binford (29 Sep 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues era la bandera oficial de España antes del Golpe de Estado. La bandera actual es la heredada del franquismo... Como comprenderás, creo que tiene más legitimidad la de la II República que ésta.



Venga va, patada a la Historia, con dos cojones. Mejor que no te enteres que existe desde 1785, que igual te ahogas en tu propia bilis.

Por memeces como las tuyas mucha gente recela de seguir movimientos como este, intoxicáis todo lo bueno que puede surgir en favor de la mayoría.


----------



## explorador (29 Sep 2012)

Ya funciona El Pais


----------



## Surfer (29 Sep 2012)

Público.es - Retransmisión en directo Manifestación 29-S

de lujo va.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

marlin444s dijo:


> tu que coño sabes como estoy,,sabes lo que me queda A DIA DE HOY 23 euros ,internet compartido con un vecino,,,dos crios q mantener mi esposa no CURRA yo 46 años sin ningun tipo de ayuda,aqui en mi pueblo NO HAY autobuses los fines de semana,los dias laborables DOS uno a las 7:40 am y otro a la 16:30pm,,que coño me hablas..que te crees q si tuviera EL LUJO de tener un coche,,que te crees que estaria aqui??vienes tu a cuidar de mis hijos mientras ven la tele(unico lujo q se pueden permitir,o salir a la calle a jugar a las chapas..)VIENES?? sabes loq es 4 personas malviviendo con 400 euros jilipollas?? ya me gustaria a ti verte con dos hijos y mujer y con 400 euros de mierda...BOCAZAS



Yo estoy igual.
animo.


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Es que la rojigualda es una bandera monárquico-franquista. Bandera castuza. Es comprensible que mucha gente no se identifique con ella.


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

SnakePlissken dijo:


> Diselo al forero al cual esta semana le atizaron un bofeton y le quitaron la bandera.
> 
> Yo lo siento, de excusa nada, que me de un porrazo un poli, pues mira.. pero que me de un porrazo un propio manifestante.. pues...



Ya. Pues no es para enorgullecerse pero anormales hay en toda concentración.
Lo que sí se ve es que hay mucho español de boquilla, de selección ejpañola y de ¡viva españa! en el bar.

Luego a la hora de plantar cara y reivindicar los super españoles se esconden, quedando la gente normal que no hace alarde de carnet de partido.(de PP y de PSOE)


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

Neptuno 18.38 y aún falta gente!!! #vamos29s #29s Twitter / acampadaxixon: Neptuno 18.38 y aún falta ...


----------



## cujo (29 Sep 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Es anterior y borbónica, desinformado.



es una bandera de señales de alta visibilidad, como un chaleco fosforescente de los que nos tenemos que poner cuando salimos del coche en una carretera
si, somos asi de tristes como pais.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Es que la rojigualda es una bandera monárquico-franquista. Bandera castuza. Es comprensible que mucha gente no se identifique con ella.



Pues apaga y vámonos.


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

explorador dijo:


> Ya funciona El Pais



Ya nos gustaría ya...


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Aqui hay algo de gente ¿no? es unos metros después de las vallas


----------



## explorador (29 Sep 2012)

Hostia una tía en pelotas, debe de ser la de otro día


----------



## Skabnek (29 Sep 2012)

ahi una tia en pelotas


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Hola, me acabo de conectar, alguien sabe si está la chica de Terra del otro día retransmitiendo en directo? Dónde es el mejor sitio para verlo ahora?? Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

explorador dijo:


> Ya funciona El Pais





Entonces todos para casa!!


----------



## marlin444s (29 Sep 2012)

el viernes que viene RECORTAZOS....y ale ala tira" como decimos en aragon....


----------



## juancho (29 Sep 2012)

La de las tetas al aire ya esta haciendo de las suyas


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Que le digan a la payasa de las tetas al aire que deje de joder la manifa!!!!! 


Que hoy, lo más transgresor es irvestido para reivindicar algo. Ir en pelotas deslegitima cualquier acción. Hay que ser veraderamente sucnor para hacer eso...


----------



## Mongor (29 Sep 2012)

Skabnek dijo:


> ahi una tia en pelotas



Esa es la "marca España".


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (29 Sep 2012)

explorador dijo:


> Hostia una tía en pelotas, debe de ser la de otro día



La misma. 

Se está promocionando para que la contraten. 

Es "actriz", "modelo" y "directora de cine",


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

Creo que la poli esta mirando con ojos de deseo a la Jill esa que reza a Isis... igual la retienen para interrogarla...


----------



## Brincalindes (29 Sep 2012)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Espero que hoy haya más gente que el 25. Dónde cohones se mete la gente, los parados, los que tienen hijos y los están dejando sin educación, los trabajadores que saben que los han dejado sin derechos laborales, los pensionistas, los ciudadanos que saben que se quedan sin sanidad.



Pues yo tengo una idea de donde está:

- muchos parados, trabajando (en negro claro), 
- los que tienen hijos que hace años ya dejaron sin educación, haciendo los deberes con ellos, a ver si así corrijen el desastre educativo de los últimos 30 años...
- Los trabajadores sin derechos laborales.... um 6 millones de parados más 4 millones de funcionarios más no sé cuantos millones de jubilados .... esto.... De qué trabajadores hablas?
- los pensionistas, están en sus casas, intentando preparar la comida y la ayuda necesaria para sacar a sus hijos a salir de la estafa inmobiliaria que lleva montada, otros 30 años...
- Los ciudadanos que se quedan sin sanidad, pues no sé, pero creo que están viendo a ver si llegan a final de mes, porque entre las subidas de impuestos últimas (agregadas a las de los últimos 10 años), las bajadas de sueldos últimas y las de los últimos 10 años, la hipoteca de 1800 Euros que nunca debieron suscribir y la letra del coche que tampoco debieron adquierir, no saben como explicarle al Abuelo (pensionista) que tienen que irse a su casa por lo del embargo de la suya, y claro, entre los deberes de los hijos, el trabajo en negro y los pesaos que te llaman para venderte algo, pues no les quedan ganas de ir a ningún sitio para al final seguir igual que antes...., prefieren dormir la siesta ...

¿Es que no sabeis que esto es España? ¿Dónde vives que no te percatas? 
Creo que la mayoría de la gente a perdido la Fe, en todo... Nadie se fía de ningún movimiento, como es lógico..... y de este pues, menos aún....

TOO LATE, que dicen los ingleses.... Si esto se hiviera iniciado cuando tocaba, pues otra cosa sería.... Demasiado tarde.....so sorry!!... 
Mensaje erróneo en el momento equivocado dirigido a personas desencantadas. Fracaso seguro...


----------



## bafyta (29 Sep 2012)

explorador dijo:


> Hostia una tía en pelotas, debe de ser la de otro día



Sí, es la del día 25.

Saludos.


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

Como hagan una carga la tia en pelotas va a ser un espectáculo


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

Que pasa que se escucha mucho ruido??????????????

Infiltrados?


----------



## Brigit (29 Sep 2012)

¿Otra vez la oradora en pelotas?
No me lo puedo creer!!!


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

O.stias que pitada están haciendo, menudos pulmones tienen los 2000, serán no fumadores.


----------



## ÇhíN0 (29 Sep 2012)

pasa algo pero no enfocan


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

La gente hoy llevará paraguas, no???? Lo digo por usarlos y tal.....


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Hola, me acabo de conectar, alguien sabe si está la chica de Terra del otro día retransmitiendo en directo? Dónde es el mejor sitio para verlo ahora?? Gracias anticipadas



Lo estoy buscando y no lo encuentro. Por ahora sólo he visto éstyo: 
29 S: Tercera protesta frente al Congreso En vivo - Noticias - Terra Es una cámara fija.


----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)

A vuelto las tetas operadas!!


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)

Hoy va con menos ropa!!

Que empiece la orgía coño!!!


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Si que ocupan sitio 2000 personas, no?


----------



## ÇhíN0 (29 Sep 2012)

Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS

Aqui va de lujo


----------



## Hayabusa (29 Sep 2012)

Venga va, que sé que os pone palote:


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> La misma.
> 
> Se está promocionando para que la contraten.
> 
> Es "actriz", "modelo" y "directora de cine",



es una tia pagada para tener la foto que enseñar a la personas de buena voluntad que a éstas manis solo van desequilibrados...


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> La gente hoy llevará paraguas, no???? Lo digo por usarlos y tal.....



Llevan de estos 

[YOUTUBE]bO8G5zsQohg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> Lo estoy buscando y no lo encuentro. Por ahora sólo he visto éstyo:
> 29 S: Tercera protesta frente al Congreso En vivo - Noticias - Terra Es una cámara fija.



OSTIA PUTA!!!! Cuanta gente y lo digo en serio :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## explorador (29 Sep 2012)

El paisano de encima de la valla es que tenía sangre el otro día en la cabeza, si es que conocemos a todos


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> Si que ocupan sitio 2000 personas, no?



Realmente hay problema de obesidad :XX::XX:


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

El proximo que hable de la puta ésa lo meto directamente al ignore


----------



## ÇhíN0 (29 Sep 2012)

hay muchisima gente, ni de coña 2000 personas, minimo 10000


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Ignacio Escolar ‏@iescolar
*
El Ayuntamiento de Madrid prohibe a los medios instalar estructuras para transmitir la manifestación del 29S*: El Ayuntamiento de Madrid prohíbe a los medios instalar estructuras para transmitir la manifestación del 29S


----------



## Telenon (29 Sep 2012)

yummmmm !


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Esa chica está aprovechando la manifa para realizar una acción individual, destacar del grupo... seguramente con visos a alguna retribución o promoción de vete tú a saber qué. 

Impresionante como una sola persona puede ser tan hedonista para acaparar la atención de una manifestación de esa manera. ¿Creeis que nuestros mayores nos tomarán en serio con estas tontás?


----------



## Big_Lanister (29 Sep 2012)

a la puta esa deberian de hacerle un bukakke todos los de la plaza, asi se le quita las ganas de promocionarse con la excusa de la manifa.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Lo de la tía no lo entiendo muy bien en fin, lo respeto y tal pero me parece que ponerse a hacer yoga ahí no es el mejor sitio, debe tener un frío en el sótano, mañana amanece con cistitis y lo digo en serio que soy tía y sé de lo que hablo.


----------



## Brigit (29 Sep 2012)

_-*¿Es la primera vez que has luchado contra el capitalismo con las tetas?*
-Hice lo mismo en San Francisco, en un Occupy Oakland, durante el movimiento Occupy Wall Street._

Unos minutos de silencio, que la chica está luchando por todos nosotros.


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

Pues parece ser que si, que la gente si se moviliza...


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2012)

Al final hay quedada burbujista? Voy para allá y no encuentro el hilo en el móvil


----------



## Lehmann Brothels (29 Sep 2012)

Tengo sentimientos encontrados con la exhibicionista, por un lado me produce vergüenza ajena y por otro lado... eeeeh... 

Poned más capturas.


----------



## Vedder (29 Sep 2012)

Lo que no es de recibo es que la tele se tire 10 minutos con la attention whore. Que ya hemos visto tetas para aburrir.


----------



## juancho (29 Sep 2012)

Ya estan los tolais de la tricolor por ahi haciendo los gilipollas....


----------



## marlin444s (29 Sep 2012)

Jornada 6 Liga BBVA (29-9-2012)



uffff no me lo puedo perder....total yo tengo curro"" 




spain is diferent


----------



## Don_Pelayo (29 Sep 2012)

Hoy puede ser el dia.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

juancho dijo:


> Ya estan los tolais de la tricolor por ahi haciendo los gilipollas....



Si estaban pero parece que ha llegado mucha más gente decente y ya no se ven


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Don_Pelayo dijo:


> Hoy puede ser el dia.



Será en Octubre.


----------



## Vde (29 Sep 2012)

La de las Tetas de aqui a salir en "Pilladas" de Torbe en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Sigue la tia en bolas

Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Sep 2012)

A todos los que criticáis que menganito lleve tal o cual bandera, podéis metéroslas por el culo con asta incluida.

Son excusas de mal pagador y lo sabéis, si no es la bandera, son los cánticos, y si no las pintas, lo único que buscáis es dar razones a la gente para que no participe.


----------



## chris9030 (29 Sep 2012)

raquelejerique raquel p. ejerique 3m
*Periodistas en techo de las furgonetas tras prohibir andamios. Están por trabajo y por testigos #29S @TerraNoticiasES pic.twitter.com/9jqWvMvU*








Fuente:https://twitter.com/raquelejerique/status/252086866214518785/photo/1


----------



## marlin444s (29 Sep 2012)

Don_Pelayo dijo:


> Hoy puede ser el dia.



no me lo creo ni hartito de vino...es sabado eso cuenta.,..por lo demas na,,,a las 11 de la noche to dios en casa,,menos los 4 gatos q estaran bolingas,,,y animando los contenedores""...por lo demas nada todo seguira igual y el viernes que viene mas recortes...


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

¡¡Qué se metan por el culo, que se metan por el culo la reforma laboral!!


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

El de la capucha de detrás de la tía será su guardaespaldas...


----------



## ÇhíN0 (29 Sep 2012)

Gritan: " No me pegueis , que soi un compañero! "

:XX::XX:


----------



## juancho (29 Sep 2012)

Como siga saliendo la de las berzas me piro a emborracharme ::::


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Joer con la tía en bolas, esto parece telecinco en los 90....


----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)

En RT tiene más zoom y unos dos segundos de retraso. Por si sucede algo o queréis hacer capturas 

Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS
http://www.publico.es/streaming/
En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid
15Mpedia TV - 15Mpedia
https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/realtime/#29s


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

Porque no quitan la valla?


----------



## Insurrección (29 Sep 2012)

Mucha gente... me gusta... :Aplauso:


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Cada día los robocobs tienen más protecciones.


----------



## Vde (29 Sep 2012)

Aqui a los que se echan de menos son a los bomberos, esos si tuvieron pelotas de tirar las vallas hace un par de meses y encararse con la policia


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

Imagen del stream de Terra, si que hay gente:







29 S: Tercera protesta frente al Congreso En vivo - Noticias - Terra


----------



## Siskel (29 Sep 2012)

Guanotopía dijo:


> A todos los que criticáis que menganito lleve tal o cual bandera, podéis metéroslas por el culo con asta incluida.
> 
> Son excusas de mal pagador y lo sabéis, si no es la bandera, son los cánticos, y si no las pintas, lo único que buscáis es dar razones a la gente para que no participe.



Esto por un lado.

Pero a mí lo que me parece más acojonante es que se hable de todo el puto sistema político de este país como una casta usurpadora, y no se permita mantener una posición pública contraria a la monarquía, porque divide a los manifestantes. Amos hombre no me jodas.

Only in Spain.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Al final hay quedada burbujista? Voy para allá y no encuentro el hilo en el móvil



Cuentanos lo que veas por ahí..


----------



## juancho (29 Sep 2012)

Y los robocops sonriendo como si no fuera con ellos el hecho de que hay miles de personas enfrente deseando arrollarlos.

Seguro que se han metido unos lijazos de buena fariña en la lechera....


----------



## marlin444s (29 Sep 2012)

juancho dijo:


> Como siga saliendo la de las berzas me piro a emborracharme ::::



Un dia surgira un tio q esta parado y pasando hambre con una recortada o una escopeta de caza y se caragara a 4 maderos...y se cagara en la madre que los pario a todos...




eso es lo que pasara...


----------



## morpheus2010 (29 Sep 2012)

Joooderrr hay un huevo de gente, mucho más que el 25S


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

¿¿Pero en que clase de país bananero filofascista estamos??

El camarero del bar Prado, atendido por una bajada de tensión

Alberto Casillas, el camarero del bar Prado, que se hizo popular el 25S al impedir el paso a los agentes antidisturbios en el local, vuelve a protagonizar el 29S, según el diario El Mundo.
*
Casillas ha tenido que ser atendido por el Samur por una bajada de tensión cuando agentes de Policía identificaban a los clientes del bar.*

El camarero ha abandonado posteriormente su puesto de trabajo por recomendación médica.


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

Vde dijo:


> Aqui a los que se echan de menos son a los bomberos, esos si tuvieron pelotas de tirar las vallas hace un par de meses y encararse con la policia



Cierto. Es que lo números no salen.
En cada manifa hay tranquilamente 2000, 3000 funcionarios, bomberos, CGT, los profes... y hoy ¿porqué no hay 50 o 100 000?

¿es que lo único que se sabe es "pensar en lo mío"?


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

Conectan en directo en 24H


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

La valla está apretadita de gente


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Ahora mismo :


----------



## juancho (29 Sep 2012)

marlin444s dijo:


> Un dia surgira un tio q esta parado y pasando hambre con una recortada o una escopeta de caza y se caragara a 4 maderos...y se cagara en la madre que los pario a todos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo llegara,pero aun no....aun no....

Por desgracia necesitamos martires para que la gente se encabrone.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

@twistedpalo "@AinaDiazV: Confirmado: La Poli es la que ha golpeado al camarero de El Prado... #29S"


----------



## morpheus2010 (29 Sep 2012)

A ver si la de las tetas al final va a ser esta...


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

ahora gritan: no me pegues soy compañero...


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

No nos pegues somos compañeros :XX:


----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> @twistedpalo "@AinaDiazV: Confirmado: La Poli es la que ha golpeado al camarero de El Prado... #29S"



Si se confirma que ha sido agredido, ésto es muy grave.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

vista aerea


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Los periodistas no aceptan las órdenes de la Policía y se quedan en Neptuno pese a la amenaza de multas / Nacional / Elboletin.com

Esas vallas caerán en unos 90 minutos.


----------



## marlin444s (29 Sep 2012)

Bueno gente me despido se acabo el beneplacito(internet compartido) de mi vecino...SUERTE ya me enterare mañana por la tele...


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

Divad dijo:


>



Nos llevan 2 años de ventaja...


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> Si se confirma que ha sido agredido, ésto es muy grave.



imágenes , imágenes


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> A ver si la de las tetas al final va a ser esta...



No la veo yo saltando por encima de un montón de cadaveres, fiate tu.


----------



## morpheus2010 (29 Sep 2012)

marlin444s dijo:


> bueno gente me despido se acabo el beneplacito(internet compartido) de mi vecino...*suerte ya me enterare mañana por la tele*...



:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Vde (29 Sep 2012)

Permitidme que sea esceptico con que caigan las vallas esta tarde/noche

Y yo me pregunto, tambien hay vallas en Carrera de San Jeronimo??


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Divad dijo:


>



Fijaos que las calles aledañas también están llenas. Lo que no entiendo es como siendo ese gentío incontrolable no asaltamos ya los putos parlamentos y a la puta élite, no lo entiendo.....


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

Según el Mundo, más de 2000 personas.

¿ Pero a quién sirven estos del "inmundo"?


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Ahora mismo :



(mode ironic on)
Hay mas golpistas que el 25s.
(mode ironic off)


----------



## morpheus2010 (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> Si se confirma que ha sido agredido, ésto es muy grave.



Si se confirma que ha sido agredido, está claro que iban a por él


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

marlin444s dijo:


> Bueno gente me despido se acabo el beneplacito(internet compartido) de mi vecino...SUERTE ya me enterare mañana por la tele...



Prueba wifiway o wifislax


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Urederra dijo:


> Según el Mundo, más de 2000 personas.
> 
> ¿ Pero a quién sirven estos del "inmundo"?



A Ruiz de la Prada .


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Bocanegra dijo:


> (mode ironic on)
> Hay mas golpistas que el 25s.
> (mode ironic off)



Se llaman sediciosos


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

Hay retrasmisión de lo de portugal en internet???


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

Divad dijo:


>



¡Aupa hermanos!¡Grândola Vila Morena!


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> Fijaos que las calles aledañas también están llenas. Lo que no entiendo es como siendo ese gentío incontrolable no asaltamos ya los putos parlamentos y a la puta élite, no lo entiendo.....



¿Que plaza es esa?


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> Prueba wifiway o wifislax



Si es WPA o WPA2 jodido está..


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

Bocanegra dijo:


> ¿Que plaza es esa?



Será la plza del Comercio.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Diagonal Periódico ‏@El_Diagonal

La Policía ha dicho a la prensa que, si se quedan en Neptuno, es "bajo su riesgo". Lo estamos contando aquí: Nueva jornada de manifestaciones por la dimisión de Rajoy :: Periódico Diagonal #vamos29s


----------



## Vde (29 Sep 2012)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Si se confirma que ha sido agredido, está claro que iban a por él



Eso si, a la friki nudista ni la tocan un pelo.. como mucho 2 pollazos en privado con algun poli ligon que la pida el feisbuk


----------



## juancho (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> Fijaos que las calles aledañas también están llenas. Lo que no entiendo es como siendo ese gentío incontrolable no asaltamos ya los putos parlamentos y a la puta élite, no lo entiendo.....



Solo faltan unos cabecillas que animen a la gente a liarla.

Cuando la masa actua junta se pierde la nocion de individualidad,de responsabilidad y por ende el miedo al peligro.Con unos pocos que se pusieran a coger vallas ya teniamos nuestra ansiada revolucion.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Vde dijo:


> Permitidme que sea esceptico con que caigan las vallas esta tarde/noche
> Y yo me pregunto, tambien hay vallas en Carrera de San Jeronimo??



Quien sabe... :rolleye:


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

17:50.- Alberto Casillas, el camarero que se interpuso entre los antidisturbios y los manifestantes el pasado martes, lleva varias horas recibiendo a personas que van a agradecerle su gesto. En varios momentos, la policía se ha acercado para evitar que manifestantes se paren en la puerta del bar Prado y han identificado y zarandeado a varias personas, entre ellas Casillas, que ha acabado en el suelo tras un empujón.

17:40.- La Policía ha intentado impedir que la prensa instalara sus equipos en Neptuno. El martes pasado, numerosas cámaras estuvieron situadas en un espacio entre la barrera policial y los manifestantes hasta que, un rato antes de que empezaran las cargas, les evacuaron. Los canales de televisión se han negado a irse, se quedan bajo amenaza de multa, según informa Javier Pascual de La Sexta.


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Veo menos policia que el 25S ( de momento ) y más manifestantes .


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

En algunas pancartas se lee:

ESAS VALLAS DEBEN CAER YA!!


----------



## mansssani (29 Sep 2012)

Vde dijo:


> Aqui a los que se echan de menos son a los bomberos, esos si tuvieron pelotas de tirar las vallas hace un par de meses y encararse con la policia



Recuerdo esa noche de Julio y fue memorable...me llevé un par de ostias pero tampoco me importaron. Lo de los bomberos fue muy muy grande aunque el resultado fue el mismo.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

EL PAIS emite de lujo ahora
Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS

Toma censura mediática :XX::XX:


----------



## Urederra (29 Sep 2012)

*Riadas de personas suben por el paseo del Prado desde la estación de Atocha. La zona ha quedado cortada al tráfico, mientras las furgonetas de antidisturbios se repliegan en una calle aledaña al Museo del Prado.*

Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Sep 2012)

Foto aérea.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

Urederra dijo:


> *Riadas de personas suben por el paseo del Prado desde la estación de Atocha. La zona ha quedado cortada al tráfico, mientras las furgonetas de antidisturbios se repliegan en una calle aledaña al Museo del Prado.*
> 
> Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup



Foto para creernoslo de alguien por allí..


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Urederra dijo:


> *Riadas de personas suben por el paseo del Prado desde la estación de Atocha. La zona ha quedado cortada al tráfico, mientras las furgonetas de antidisturbios se repliegan en una calle aledaña al Museo del Prado.*
> 
> Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup



Que se queden por Atocha unos cuantos saludando a los seguratas del martes.....


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Desde luego, muchas veces las revoluciones son consecuencia de la gestión de orden público. Una actuación de la policía como la del otro día, y esto se les va de la manos como en la Argentina de 2001.


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Sep 2012)

La policia ha empujado al camarero este se ha desmayado


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Urederra dijo:


> *Riadas de personas suben por el paseo del Prado desde la estación de Atocha. La zona ha quedado cortada al tráfico, mientras las furgonetas de antidisturbios se repliegan en una calle aledaña al Museo del Prado.*
> 
> Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup



Eso es bueno, la gente va despertando.


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Foto aérea.



Joder tío, ¿dónde te has subido?


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Urederra dijo:


> *Riadas de personas suben por el paseo del Prado desde la estación de Atocha. La zona ha quedado cortada al tráfico, mientras las furgonetas de antidisturbios se repliegan en una calle aledaña al Museo del Prado.*
> 
> Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup



Me da la sensación de que esto va a ser igualito que lo de la primavera Valenciana. Se pusieron a dar porrazos a diestro y siniestro y la prensa extranjera se hizo eco de la somanta palos y en las siguientes protestas la policia no intervino, de hecho practicamente ni se veian, decidieron que lo mejor es que la protesta se fuera diluyendo con el paso de las horas y los días.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Sep 2012)

El camarero-héroe del 25-S: 'El jefe policial me ha empujado y me he desmayado'.


Siempre según su relato, transmitido por él mismo a ELMUNDO.es, Casillas se ha acercado a los agentes "simplemente para decirles que para qué necesitaban identificar a unos chavales que no estaban haciendo daño a nadie, sólo saludándome. Les he dicho que si tenían que identificarles a ellos, que lo hicieran conmigo también".

Lo siguiente ha sido un forcejeo con quien Casillas ha distinguido como "el jefe del operativo": "Le he pedido de forma educada su número de placa, que están obligados a facilitar si cualquier ciudadano se lo pide. El hombre se ha encarado conmigo, se ha negado a dármelo, me ha empujado y la verdad es que me he asustado y me he desmayado".









El camarero-hroe del 25-S: 'El jefe policial me ha empujado y me he desmayado' | España | elmundo.es


A los mercenarios paramilitares inidentificados de azul, se les estan subiendo los humos a la cabeza.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Es brutal esa foto, yo cuento...1952 personas :XX: :XX:

Pobre hombre le ha pillado una subida de tensión..esperemos se mejore y que no vote al PP.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Y por favor, tenemos que dar la máxima difusión internacional a esto. 

La Policía echa a las televisiones de la Plaza de Neptuno antes de la manifestación del 29S / Nacional / Elboletin.com

Es absolutamente intolerable.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

El Peseta dijo:


> Me da la sensación de que esto va a ser igualito que lo de la primavera Valenciana. Se pusieron a dar porrazos a diestro y siniestro y la prensa extranjera se hizo eco de la somanta palos y en las siguientes protestas la policia no intervino, de hecho practicamente ni se veian, decidieron que lo mejor es que la protesta se fuera diluyendo con el paso de las horas y los días.



¿y si la gente no se va hoy?


----------



## brunorro (29 Sep 2012)

El Peseta dijo:


> Me da la sensación de que esto va a ser igualito que lo de la primavera Valenciana. Se pusieron a dar porrazos a diestro y siniestro y la prensa extranjera se hizo eco de la somanta palos y en las siguientes protestas la policia no intervino, de hecho practicamente ni se veian, decidieron que lo mejor es que la protesta se fuera diluyendo con el paso de las horas y los días.



La diferencia es que en Valencia no cerraron el congreso ni el Km 0.

En cuanto a que haya menos policía me cuadra: hoy la castuza está en el fútbol.


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> ¿y si la gente no se va hoy?



Si no los echan apuesto porque hay acampada .


----------



## Addan (29 Sep 2012)

Un saludo a los policías con pancarta de espaldas al congreso en primera línea.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> ¿y si la gente no se va hoy?



Pues sacan las lecheras y los caballos, entre otras lindezas, osea si no se van los linchan.

Lo que se tendria de saber es si el ejercito está "esperando".


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

Si la policia esta en plan "somos buenitos" deberian tirar la vallas y tomar el congreso, me gustaria ver el papel del ejercito, si esta con la casta o con el pueblo.


----------



## harto de todo (29 Sep 2012)

Primero, felicitar a todos los que se estan movilizando este dia y que estan luchando por un presente y un futuro mejor para todos.

Creo que hace falta mas organizacion, se que es muy dificil, las masas son acefalas y sin que haya una cabeza dirigente es casi imposible que consigan un objetivo concreto.

El proximo paso a dar deberia concretarse en canalizar y dirigir la furia y rabia que subyace en la masa y dirigirla con el apoyo de grupos preparados para la lucha, si se sabe hacer bien pueden arrollar a las fuerzas policiales , derribarian la primera linea de defensa que tienen los psicopatas que nos oprimen, estos no dudarian en llamar al ejercito, pero saben muy bien que eso ya seria una medida desesperada y podria ser el principio del fin de su caida.

Siento decirlo asi, pero con esta pacifismo y buen rollito no se va a conseguir nada.

El estado es el mas frio de los monstruos y no va a ceder ni lo mas minimo por mucha gente que se manifieste en la calle, si no se da un paso cualitativo hacia adelante todas estas acciones quedaran en nada, mas alla de una poca repercusion mediatica.


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

tuxedo dijo:


> Es brutal esa foto, yo cuento...1952 personas :XX: :XX:
> 
> Pobre hombre le ha pillado una subida de tensión..esperemos se mejore y que no vote al PP.



ni a PSOE... que ya sabemos donde nos llevan ambos:no:


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Un madero ha pasado por la primera linea de maderos dando órdenes y están sacando los escudos .


----------



## LÉZARD (29 Sep 2012)

si caen las vayas será una victoria moral...


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Si la policia esta en plan "somos buenitos" deberian tirar la vallas y tomar el congreso, me gustaria ver el papel del ejercito, si esta con la casta o con el pueblo.



Falta una opción:
-Con ellos mismos



LÉZARD dijo:


> si caen las vayas será una victoria moral...



"Las vaLLas"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Sep 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Insurrección (29 Sep 2012)

SanStalin dijo:


> Lo siguiente ha sido un forcejeo con quien Casillas ha distinguido como "el jefe del operativo": "Le he pedido de forma educada su número de placa, que están obligados a facilitar si cualquier ciudadano se lo pide. El hombre se ha encarado conmigo, se ha negado a dármelo, me ha empujado y la verdad es que me he asustado y me he desmayado".
> 
> 
> A los mercenarios paramilitares inidentificados de azul, se les estan subiendo los humos a la cabeza.



Si no van identificados cualquier detención que hagan debería considerarse ilegal.

Si te intenta detener uno de esos no identificado ¿cómo sabes que no viene todo borracho de una fiesta carnaval del Orgullo Gay?

Toda violencia defensiva contra un sujeto no identificado que se hace pasar por agente de la ley (aunque lo sea) para mí está totalmente justificada...


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

la mani llega a Cibeles... esta es gorda


----------



## Acratador (29 Sep 2012)

Hola compañeros,

¿Cuales son los twitters para ir siguiendolos?

Gracias


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

En un feed de Overon están mostrando como se han llevado con una grua la plataforma elevada que había para los medios, así como la discusión con la prensa a la que la pedian que se fuera "por no poder garantizar su seguridad", además de considerar las cámaras como "objetos arrojadizos contundentes". 

Espectacular...


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

Grândola, Vila Morena.

Que emocion al volver a escuchar esa canción, alguno de ustedes no lo entenderán, pero aquello fue un grito de libertad que se oyó en los cuatro puntos cardinales

[YOUTUBE]gaLWqy4e7ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

Esto esta petao de gente y la indignacion es tremenda. Aqui adelante algunos no hablan mas que de tirar las vallas. Hay mucha mala hostia


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Acratador dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> 
> ¿Cuales son los twitters para ir siguiendolos?
> 
> Gracias



https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/#29S


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Que alguien llame a la guardia civil, hay unos tios sin identificar, armados y parapetados cerca del congreso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Sep 2012)

Tengan cuidado amigos......


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esto esta petao de gente y la indignacion es tremenda. Aqui adelante algunos no hablan mas que de tirar las vallas. Hay mucha mala hostia



Caerán y entonces..las ostias..cuado caigan esas vallas se lia.


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

#peoplewitness ciffu4 neptuno #vamos29s #29s | eldagreen | Bambuser

Entrevista al hijo del camarero del bar El Prado. El padre ha pedido la identificación al policía, se le ha puesto en la cara y le ha empujado. Se ha puesto nervioso y se ha desmayado.

El hijo dice que el es venezolano y ni allí ha visto cosas como esta.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Grândola, Vila Morena.
> 
> Que emocion al volver a escuchar esa canción, alguno de ustedes no lo entenderán, pero aquello fue un grito de libertad que se oyó en los cuatro puntos cardinales
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gaLWqy4e7ls[/YOUTUBE]



Obrigado. La lucha continua.


----------



## ÇhíN0 (29 Sep 2012)

Puff hoy se lia...


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

LISBOA





ACOJONANTE


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Alguien con Jet privado , que se acerque y tome alguna foto aérea del centro de Madrid .


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Alguien con Jet privado , que se acerque y tome alguna foto aérea del centro de Madrid .



Llamate al putodire, a ver si quiere ^^


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

SnakePlissken dijo:


> Llamate al putodire, a ver si quiere ^^



Está en la mani , creo que dijo que iba a ir desnudo y se iba a poner a rezar y a hacer yoga .


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

No les jode mucho darle a refrescar al stream envez de al hilo????????


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

tuxedo dijo:


> LISBOA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BRUTAL

¿Hay señal streaming de esto?


----------



## Marx lo dijo (29 Sep 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> #peoplewitness ciffu4 neptuno #vamos29s #29s | eldagreen | Bambuser
> 
> Entrevista al hijo del camarero del bar El Prado. El padre ha pedido la identificación al policía, se le ha puesto en la cara y le ha empujado. Se ha puesto nervioso y se ha desmayado.
> 
> El hijo dice que el es venezolano y ni allí ha visto cosas como esta.



En venezuela mataron a mucha gente durante el caracazo. Y no tiraron abajo al gobierno...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Sep 2012)

RayBeckerman ‏@RayBeckerman

RT @Timcast: Police have told the news trucks to leave for national security reasons. #29S #vamos29s


----------



## JOF (29 Sep 2012)

Joder me siento como una puta rata por no poder ir.

Gracias, muchas gracias a los que estais alli!! Me iré escaqueando para ver como va esto.


----------



## juancho (29 Sep 2012)

2x1 dijo:


>



Menos mal que lo han escrito bien.Lo mas logico en este pais es esto:

¡Esas ballas deven caer lla!

::

Ahora en serio,los canipolis pueden pasarlo mal si la gente le da por ponerse en modo Seattle.

Battle of Seattle 1999 - Vol. 1 - YouTube


----------



## Michael_Knight (29 Sep 2012)

tuxedo dijo:


> LISBOA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La "revolución de los claveles" para mí es uno de los episodios más emocionantes del siglo XX, deberíamos aprender de nuestros vecinos portugueses... especialmente los de las porras y los cascos.


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

Empujón policial al camarero coraje y sus clientes, identificados
El camarero coraje, que defendió el #25S a los manifestantes que se refugiaron en su bar, ha vuelto a tener un enfrentamiento con la Policía el #29S. En este caso porque, sobre las cinco de la tarde, unos furgones policiales se han parado en el establecimiento en el que trabaja para identificar a la clientela. 

Alberto ha salido a defenderlos y les ha pedido que le identificaran a él también. Se han vivido momentos de tensión y finalmente ha recibido un empujón de un policía. El camarero del Prado, que ha salido en numerosos medios de información incluso extranjeros, ha empezado a sentirse mal y ha sido atendido por los servicios sanitarios. Finalmente se ha recuperado y ha exclamado. *"Quiero y exijo al PP que me borre de su lista", ya que él ha votado al Partido Popular en las últimas elecciones*, como contó a Terra en directo.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

2x1 dijo:


> BRUTAL
> 
> ¿Hay señal streaming de esto?



#29s portugal lisbon near comerce square | ptrevolutiontv | Bambuser


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2012)

Os cuento, Neptuno esta más o menos igual que el 25s, no se otras zonas. Hay mucha densidad de gente en la mitad que da al congreso, algo menos en la otra, donde yo estoy 
Algo más de policía que el 26s,pero mucho más discreta, en calles adyacentes, donde se suele situar el samur 
En mi zona hay muchas familias y niños, esto no lo vi ni 25 ni 26. El ambiente es muy tranquilo, lateros y charlas, más distendido que días anteriores con diferencia 
Nivel perroflautico nulo en esta mitad, pero más banderas republicanas que los otros días (pocas igualmente). 
De vez en cuando hay pintadas generales, pero pocos cánticos, al Menos desde aquí no se oyen


----------



## Maltese (29 Sep 2012)

DIMISIÓN, DIMISIÓN... La gente corea ahora el grito con el que todos estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## bafyta (29 Sep 2012)

Auténtica vergüenza que ninguna tele española esté informando.

Saludos.

Enviado desde mi SAWEE10 usando Tapatalk


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> ¿y si la gente no se va hoy?



Se terminaran marchando, ya lo hemos visto en otras manifestaciones. No hay rumbo definido, no hay una marcha de punto A a B, se cansan y al final se marchan a sus casas, con los cuatro que queden ya se sabe... 



brunorro dijo:


> La diferencia es que en Valencia no cerraron el congreso ni el Km 0.
> 
> En cuanto a que haya menos policía me cuadra: hoy la castuza está en el fútbol.



En valencia su km 0 era la estación de Renfe-ayuntamiento, es evidente que no tiene la importancia del km0 pero también tiene lo suyo.
Saben que todos les miran, que entre ayer y hoy han metido más recortes y que estamos en el guano más absoluto y que somos el hazmereir hasta de Taiwan. Si son minimamente inteligentes no creo que quieran más problemas de los que ya tienen.

Si siguen así las cosas en el mejor de los me veo elecciones anticipadas no tardando en el mejor de los casos y en el peor un gobierno de concentración o la troika.


----------



## Gliese (29 Sep 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Los bomberos en Neptuno :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

Que es esa frogoneta?????????????????


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Hay una furgoneta blanca en medio de la gente¿que pasa?


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (29 Sep 2012)

Colectivo Burbuja en directo:

ESPECIAL 25S LA DEFINITIVA | Colectivoburbuja | Bambuser


----------



## gugueta (29 Sep 2012)

Sevilla:













Lisboa:













Malaga:







Oviedo:


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

llevan a Hulk dentro


----------



## Insurrección (29 Sep 2012)

se tirará la furgoneta contra la valla ???


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Sep 2012)

Donde va esa furgoneta blanca :?


----------



## Mabuse (29 Sep 2012)

Mani #29sBCN #Vamos29s! #PeopleWitness | peoplewitness.cat.okokitsme | Bambuser
En Barcelona.


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

Insurrección dijo:


> se tirará la furgoneta contra la valla ???




Estamos pensando todos lo mismo????


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

Estoy rezando porque este llena de palos de beisbol, granadas y molotov en esa frogoneta.


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Atención: una furgoneta blanca avanza entre la multitud...es el nuevo Presidente del Gobierno???


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

Veo furgoneta y cascos de bombero, ¿Tiraran la valla?


----------



## leuro_peo (29 Sep 2012)

Alguien sabe lo que pasa con el streaming de público que se veía de pm?


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Han grabado los de la Sexta un reportaje dentro del bar despues de la agresión. Un par de clientes testifican, entrevistan al camarero, enseñan las fotos de los móviles. Supongo que saldrá en el informativo de esta noche.


----------



## Siskel (29 Sep 2012)

Furgoneta-sorpresa y todo.


----------



## Maltese (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Atención: una furgoneta blanca avanza entre la multitud...es el nuevo Presidente del Gobierno???



Es el Tio La Vara, que viene a ajustar cuentas con los maderos.


----------



## Leovigildo (29 Sep 2012)

¿Furgoneta ariete? ::

Cruzo hasta los dedos de los pies para que así sea (y obviamente que funcione).


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Atención: una furgoneta blanca avanza entre la multitud...es el nuevo Presidente del Gobierno???



Atiende... que traen unos altavoces...


----------



## Biribuch (29 Sep 2012)

Por favor, que vaya contra las valla...por favor. EStoy con vosotros con toda mi fuerza.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

No se porque pero me trae buenas sensaciones la frogoneta.


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

Están sacando armas sónicas de la fregoneta!!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

¿Alguien tiene el link al streaming?


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Estos de la UIP se deben creer que son el 4º poder


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Sacan bafles de la furgo..va a hablar Pilar Bardem???


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

¡¡¡Los bomberos!!!


----------



## ramiro (29 Sep 2012)

jo jo jo, armas sonicas.


Esta el güili toledo, se acaba de meter en la furgona. Controlaba que pusiesen bien los altavoces.


----------



## Biribuch (29 Sep 2012)

No la van a tirar, trae altavoces...a no ser qeu alguien se la "apropie"


----------



## Autonomo_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Es el equipo A.... la negra la tienen en el taller y les han dejado esa de repuesto....


----------



## alcorconita (29 Sep 2012)

Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## Siskel (29 Sep 2012)

15Mpedia TV - 15Mpedia

En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


----------



## Maltese (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Tounge (29 Sep 2012)

Furgoneta grande o pequeña???


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2012)

Joder yo estoy aquí y os enterais vosotros antes de todo jaja


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el link al streaming?



Vídeo: Los manifestantes del 25-S vuelven a concentrarse junto al Congreso | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## ramiro (29 Sep 2012)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el link al streaming?




Es este no? 

Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## Leovigildo (29 Sep 2012)

¿Altavoces? ¡Atiende pavo que la fragoneta va a petarla, vamooooooh vamoooooh!
_
Post patrocinado por Jon Ander García_ ::


----------



## O rianxeiro (29 Sep 2012)

¿Oís también mal, a trompicones, la cámara de El País?


----------



## Maltese (29 Sep 2012)

"Illa, illa, hill, Rajoy hijo de puta"

Rima sospechosa, pero mensaje certero.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el link al streaming?



Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## pedazo (29 Sep 2012)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el link al streaming?



Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS

29 S: Tercera protesta frente al Congreso En vivo - Noticias - Terra


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Desde los bafles, Cristina Kischner se va a dirigir a su neo-nación...


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Elkin (29 Sep 2012)

O rianxeiro dijo:


> ¿Oís también mal, a trompicones, la cámara de El País?






Si, va fatal.


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (29 Sep 2012)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el link al streaming?



Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS

Un precioso potoxó que circula por ahí.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Sep 2012)

O rianxeiro dijo:


> ¿Oís también mal, a trompicones, la cámara de El País?



No


----------



## dragon33 (29 Sep 2012)

Yo lo veo por aquí: En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


----------



## Tounge (29 Sep 2012)

Mucho me temo que lo 1ue contendra la furgoneta seran pancartas para desplegarlas, banderitas, y en el mejor de los casos se incluiran bocatas y cervezas.


----------



## Biribuch (29 Sep 2012)

a mi me va fatal, a trompicones


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Id a la de Público. La mani llega hasta Cibeles.

http://www.publico.es/streaming/


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Desde los bafles, Cristina Kischner se va a dirigir a su neo-nación...



select finger from hand where id=3


----------



## O rianxeiro (29 Sep 2012)

Pues parece que algunos la oímos mal. Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Sep 2012)

Quien quiera tirar la valla, que vaya ahi. Mientras tanto dejad de haceros pajas pensando que eso va a suceder y que van a tirotear a personas inocentes.

Si, el streaming del Pais va a tirones, mejor quitar el sonido y escuchar a los artistas de las ondas de colectivo burbuja.

ESPECIAL 25S LA DEFINITIVA | Colectivoburbuja | Bambuser


----------



## pedazo (29 Sep 2012)

¿Al final se han unido Italia y Grecia?


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Este va de puta madre : 

http://www.publico.es/streaming/


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Rusia Today 

En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Este va de puta madre :
> 
> http://www.publico.es/streaming/



Ese va fino.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

y twitter censurando, ahora estos son los temas del momento

#Mention20PeopleYouLoveOnTwitter
1D Won't Regret Coming To Spain
#SERGALEGOENONSABERGALEGOÉ
#ElMadridPintaMenosEnLaFederaciónQue
Arsenal - Chelsea
Cristóbal Montoro
Believe Tour
Barcelona
El Gobierno
España


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (29 Sep 2012)

Y para seguir las imágenes, el DIRECTO de COLECTIVO BURBUJA:

ESPECIAL 25S LA DEFINITIVA | Colectivoburbuja | Bambuser


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

Esperaran a que las familias y los yayos se vayan a cenar para cargar, si es que queda alguien de aqui a 2 horas.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2012)

Actualizo: la densidad es ya muy alta en toda la plaza, yo me voy a dar una vuelta por el gallinero mientras el riesgo de carga sea bajo,


----------



## juancho (29 Sep 2012)

AudioviSol - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Esta va un poco mejor


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Tounge dijo:


> Furgoneta grande o pequeña???



mediana,volkswagen transporter blanca


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

@20mdirecto: Cada vez más personas se paran y aplauden a Alberto, q no puede evitar contener las lágrimas #29S Twitter / 20mdirecto: Cada vez más personas se paran ...


>


----------



## fayser (29 Sep 2012)

Veo en el vídeo demasiado "buen rollo". Cánticos, rimas... creo que lo que toca es ver de verdad a miles de personas pidiendo la cabeza de Rajoy. Así, sin bromas, sin chistes.


----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)

Mientras siga saliendo el sol para todos habrá esperanza por un cambio.







Nadie nos dijo que tendríamos una vida de rosas al nacer...


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

El orador de la furgoneta si es inteligente arma una revolucion con tanta gente.


----------



## chuty4 (29 Sep 2012)

gugueta dijo:


> Sevilla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

Gritos de si no hay dinero ¿Por qué tanto madero?


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

Noto mucha tension por momentos, en menos de una hora preveo palos en ambos sentidos.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Pregunta seria: como ha mencionado stalker... ¿qué pasaría si una ola de ciudadanos llamara a la guardia civil para denunciar que hay gente vestida como policía que no se identifica?

No hablo de dos o tres...


Y que esas conversaciones se grabasen... 


¿qué implicaciones mediáticas tendría?


----------



## Leovigildo (29 Sep 2012)

No creo que pasase mucha cosa. Mismos perros distintos collares, trabajan para el mismo patrón.


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Los de la furgo cantan cánticos tomados de ultras de fútbol del tipo arriba, arriba, arriba, arriba Arteche ese balóooooon...(pero adaptado a lemas bolcheviques como "esto nos pasa por un gobierno "facha")...jodé, al final se les ve el plumero como siempre

me descojono...los extremos se tocan


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

> Pregunta seria: como ha mencionado stalker... ¿qué pasaría si una ola de ciudadanos llamara a la guardia civil para denunciar que hay gente vestida como policía que no se identifica?



a) no pasaría nada b) se pegarían entre ellos c)se unirían dando palos...


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

VAn empezando los telediarios, mirad a ver como abren


----------



## Viricida (29 Sep 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Pregunta seria: como ha mencionado stalker... ¿qué pasaría si una ola de ciudadanos llamara a la guardia civil para denunciar que hay gente vestida como policía que no se identifica?
> 
> No hablo de dos o tres...
> 
> ...



Merece la pena intentarlo.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> a) no pasaría nada b) se pegarían entre ellos c)se unirían dando palos...



En este pais de broma, seria la C.


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

que quede claro sr. Rajoy yo no estoy alli pero como si lo estuviera.

No me dé las gracias.


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Los de la furgo cantan cánticos tomados de ultras de fútbol del tipo arriba, arriba, arriba, arriba Arteche ese balóooooon...(pero adaptado a lemas bolcheviques como "esto nos pasa por un gobierno "facha")...jodé, al final se les ve el plumero como siempre
> 
> me descojono...los extremos se tocan



Me trae al pairo, como te sientes...


----------



## Vonius (29 Sep 2012)

Os dejo el streaming de Reuters:
Reuters Live Stream


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

> Los de la furgo cantan cánticos tomados de ultras de fútbol del tipo arriba, arriba, arriba, arriba Arteche ese balóooooon...(pero adaptado a lemas bolcheviques como eso nos pasa por un gobierno "facha")...jode al final se les ve el plumero como siempre



vayase a tomar por donde amargan los pepinos sin pasar por la salida...


----------



## pedazo (29 Sep 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> No creo que pasase mucha cosa. Mismos perros distintos collares, trabajan para el mismo patrón.



No son lo mismo, los guarda civiles están preparados... cosa que los maderos si tienen la ESO mucho es... ienso:


----------



## Marx lo dijo (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Los de la furgo cantan cánticos tomados de ultras de fútbol del tipo arriba, arriba, arriba, arriba Arteche ese balóooooon...(pero adaptado a lemas bolcheviques como "esto nos pasa por un gobierno "facha")...jodé, al final se les ve el plumero como siempre
> 
> me descojono...los extremos se tocan



Los que si que se tocan son PP y el PSOE. Y así nos va.


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

no veo banderas , no me representan ^^


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

La sexta en directo con madrid

Cuatro de momento con las inundaciones y con fátima bañez y Rajoy


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

noticias de la sexta abre con el 29s


----------



## Viricida (29 Sep 2012)

Un policía sin identificar es a todos los efectos un terrorista armado, y varios son una banda armada. Fin del asunto.


----------



## JOF (29 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> Empujón policial al camarero coraje y sus clientes, identificados
> El camarero coraje, que defendió el #25S a los manifestantes que se refugiaron en su bar, ha vuelto a tener un enfrentamiento con la Policía el #29S. En este caso porque, sobre las cinco de la tarde, unos furgones policiales se han parado en el establecimiento en el que trabaja para identificar a la clientela.
> 
> Alberto ha salido a defenderlos y les ha pedido que le identificaran a él también. Se han vivido momentos de tensión y finalmente ha recibido un empujón de un policía. El camarero del Prado, que ha salido en numerosos medios de información incluso extranjeros, ha empezado a sentirse mal y ha sido atendido por los servicios sanitarios. Finalmente se ha recuperado y ha exclamado. *"Quiero y exijo al PP que me borre de su lista", ya que él ha votado al Partido Popular en las últimas elecciones*, como contó a Terra en directo.




A este ritmo se hace de IU.


----------



## debarenbar (29 Sep 2012)

ibn_sina dijo:


> que quede claro sr. Rajoy yo no estoy alli pero como si lo estuviera.
> 
> No me dé las gracias.



Lo mismo digo.

Y fumese un puro para celebrarlo, pero fumeselo por donde mas le gusta.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

> No son lo mismo, los guarda civiles están preparados... cosa que los maderos si tienen la ESO mucho es.



calle ,calle si yo le contara el ganao que hay en la ben-emerita...


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

La verdad es que es ridicula la imagen, un monton de tios en un lado, y en el otro cuatro gatos. Se los podrian merendar en un momento pero no lo hacen, y luego el bobierno los llama violentos, antisistemas, radicales, etc....en fin.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Pregunto el tema de la guardia civil por la histórica pelea intercuerpos que hay. De hecho hay asociaciones de guardias civiles que apoyan las protestas... 


En caso de hacer caso omiso y salen a la luz esas conversaciones... al menos sabremos si son o no realmente también el enemigo y el descredito ante la ciudadanía sería impresioante.


----------



## JOF (29 Sep 2012)

Biribuch dijo:


> a mi me va fatal, a trompicones



a MI TAMBIEN.


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (29 Sep 2012)

ATENCIÓN-- 

AQUÍ UN VIDEO ON LINE DE MADRID *Y LISBOA*.

Streaming #29s Madrid and Lisboa | leaksfree.com|leaksfree.com


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Montoro diciendo montoradas y haciendo el gilipollas con el QR.

La del PSOE poniendo cara de circustancias y ahora conectan con el congreso


----------



## Vde (29 Sep 2012)

La furgoneta enfilando a las vallas.. vamos, esta perfecto para que de repente se abra la peña a modo Mar Rojo con Moises, y que un valiente pise a fondo a embestir


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Titular, el gobierno dicen que llegaron 500 radicales.

Insisten que no hay incidentes por ahora, también hay en el resto del pais y europa


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Sep 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Pregunta seria: como ha mencionado stalker... ¿qué pasaría si una ola de ciudadanos llamara a la guardia civil para denunciar que hay gente vestida como policía que no se identifica?
> 
> No hablo de dos o tres...
> 
> ...



Podemos probar en este numero

Desto. Madrid Norte


----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)

Nos tratan como rebaño y nos faltan cojones para quitar las vallas.

¿Salimos a la calle a por un cambio o solo para decir: al menos estuve en la calle?


----------



## Vonius (29 Sep 2012)

Parece que hay 10 tíos y en las cercanías hay 30 lecheras como mínimo.

Como ya dijo algun forero: si tantas ganas teneis de ostiaros con la policía haber ido a la manifestación en primera fila.

Un saludo


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Fin, ahora caso pikachu


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

La foto del reportero con la cámara encima de la furgoneta en medio de la gente igual también da la vuelta al mundo, surrealista )


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Nou24 hablando de lo que mejor se les da, del tiempo


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> me descojono...los extremos se tocan



Mientras el centro nos jode.


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

Vamos a ponerle banda sonora

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8PaoLy7PHwk?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

Y mientras en el paseo del Prado una parada militar


----------



## Vonius (29 Sep 2012)

"No me pegues soy compañero" 
Epico


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2012)

Sigue habiendo cada vez más gente, en la zona de alta densidad es muy difícil moverse, y hay niños, no creo que pase nada en un tiempo porque el riesgo de avalancha es alto. 
El del restaurante prado sigue en su puesto, con prensa, no se ha ido como he leído en algún tweet


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

Puto reloj de mierda...


----------



## Gliese (29 Sep 2012)

Stream de Lisboa:

#29s portugal lisbon at comerce square | ptrevolutiontv | Bambuser


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Podemos probar en este numero
> 
> Desto. Madrid Norte



El caso es que para que una denuncia así prospere deben ser los mismos manifestantes quienes deberían llamar... yo que no estoy en Madrid, si llamo lo único que harán será reirse un ratico de mí.


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Alew dijo:


> Vamos a ponerle banda sonora
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8PaoLy7PHwk?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Temazo donde los haya .


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Dicen en la Sexta que la delegación del gobierno y policía sostienen que la manifestación es "absolutamente ilegal" y que han detectado "un grupo de 500 radicales que van a participar en la manifestación".

En román paladino: En cuanto haya menos gente, palos.
Vamos, como lo del 25S, pero más gordo.

Si el personal sigue haciendo piña esto puede ir para delante... pero el hecho de que, por la lluvia en Valencia haya habido menos de 1000 personas, tal y como está aquello...no se...
Me resulta todavía poca gente.

Madrid tendría que estar impracticable absolutamente, y el streaming de el País muestra que Sol, y algunos otros puntos neuralgicos no están innundados de personas.

Por otra parte entre troskistas-comunistas-fascistas-apoliticos, esto empieza a tomar un cariz muy cutre.

Espero equivocarme.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

ATENEA3 dijo:


> Y mientras en el paseo del Prado una parada militar



¿que hacen esos alli? ::

Y las "bayas" a punto de caramelo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Sep 2012)

El extraño caso de la plaza menguante


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Elkin (29 Sep 2012)

Las noticias de la sexta: manifestación pacífica y sin incidentes bajo un tono festivo y alegre, o algo así. ::




¿Qué es, el orgullo gay?






SIM-PLO-NA.


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

La página del cuerpo nacional de policía está caida, firman Anonymous


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

Que rule el micro joder


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

En Teletoro con Carrillo en Hispanistán en la memoria


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]B1T8xgHdMEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

ATENEA3 dijo:


> La página del cuerpo nacional de policía está caida, firman Anonymous



It's not just you! Pgina Oficial del Cuerpo Nacional de Polica looks down from here. :XX::XX: que caña le meten al webloic.


----------



## Saint Germain (29 Sep 2012)

Vigo.

La manifa ha cortado la calle desde la Farola (c/ Príncipe) hasta Praza da Estrela.

No había mucha gente.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=52337&stc=1&d=1348942000

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=52338&stc=1&d=1348942000[/URL]


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Elkin dijo:


> Las noticias de la sexta: manifestación pacífica y sin incidentes bajo un tono festivo y alegre, o algo así. ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.. Tono alegre...

Pues la gente cada vez está más de mala ostia


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

ATENEA3 dijo:


> La página del cuerpo nacional de policía está caida, firman Anonymous



A mi me funciona.


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Sep 2012)

ATENEA3 dijo:


> La página del cuerpo nacional de policía está caida, firman Anonymous



No

Funciona bien

Pgina Oficial del Cuerpo Nacional de Polica


----------



## lector habitual (29 Sep 2012)

Alew dijo:


> Vamos a ponerle banda sonora
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8PaoLy7PHwk?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>






[YOUTUBE]h1pcveGKcUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Teletoro sigue con carrillo, el fumar no mata y ahora paracuellos para variar


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

A Barcelona seguim sota la pluja davant de la Delegació de Govern. Molta energia i la gent no para de cridar #29S

En Barcelona seguimos bajo la lluvia, delante de la delegacion del Gobierno. Mucha energia y la gente no para de gritar.


----------



## Tounge (29 Sep 2012)

Vonius dijo:


> Parece que hay 10 tíos y en las cercanías hay 30 lecheras como mínimo.
> 
> Como ya dijo algun forero: si tantas ganas teneis de ostiaros con la policía haber ido a la manifestación en primera fila.
> 
> Un saludo



A mi me gustaria haber ido, pero vivo a cientos de km de Madrid, de todas formas mando mi apoyo y mis fuerzas a los manifestantez desde la distancia y me siento como si realmente estuviese alli.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

y Rajoy que opina de esto?


----------



## Chache (29 Sep 2012)

tuxedo dijo:


> ¿que hacen esos alli? ::
> 
> Y las "bayas" a punto de caramelo.



Está ahí el cuartel general de la armada, justo detrás del palacio de telecomunicaciones. Será un cambio de guardia o algo así.


----------



## mecaweto (29 Sep 2012)

"Al Gobierno le gusta cuando callas, porque estás como ausente".


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

RTVE.es habla de la manifestación de Lisboa pero no de la de España, ¡PATÉTICO! como se nota la manipulación #Vamos29S #29S al mas puro estilo ppsoe ,is spain


----------



## Enderr (29 Sep 2012)

ibn_sina dijo:


> Es tan dificil de entender?
> 
> 1.- Separacion de poderes legislativo, ejecutivo y judicial.(Como en cualquier país civilizado)
> 2.- Responsabilidad, penal si se dá el caso, para el que malverse, o haya malversado, caudales públicos.(como en Islandia o Alemania...)
> ...



Te cito, porque después de 50 páginas seguramente ya nadie lo haya leído y no se puede expresar de forma más clara. :Aplauso:


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Rajoy en un mitin en euskadi en el 24 horas en el que el aforo del local es cuatro gatos, dos perros y cinco hamsters


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> y Rajoy que opina de esto?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA9t6TC9jo4
[YOUTUBE]mA9t6TC9jo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Sep 2012)

Doy fé que la del CNP ha estado caída


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Han dado la noticia de pasada y hablan de las protestas en portugal, dedican más tiempo a la protesta de lisboa que a la de madrid


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Por cierto...


una pregunta...


¿DONDE ESTÁ RAJOY?


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

Maltese dijo:


> "Illa, illa, hill, Rajoy hijo de puta"
> 
> Rima sospechosa, pero mensaje certero.



Esa es la mejor rima de la historia, que coj.ones.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Pelirroja de bote en antena 3...


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Rigormortis dijo:


> Me reenvia a la web principal, ¿a alguien más le pasa?



Este tira bien
Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (29 Sep 2012)

¿Y si la gente se da la vuelta y va hacia el Senado????? ::::::

Allí no hay vallas, vaya vaya...


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

Miren lo que dice la canalla esa de la Cifuentes y lean las cinco respuesta que ha tenido antes de clausurar por cobardia su twiter.

https://twitter.com/ccifuentes/status/252040136211173376


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Rigormortis dijo:


> Me reenvia a la web principal, ¿a alguien más le pasa?



A mí me va bien . Borra c o o k i e s .


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Sep 2012)

_Los jóvenes empleados del Starbucks cierran y salen del local y se unen directamente a la manifestación.

Hace 1 minuto_


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

Ostras.... y es luna llena!!! =:-OOOO


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Ping to: Pgina Oficial del Cuerpo Nacional de Polica
#29S Ping to: www.policia.es Location Result min. rtt avg. rtt max. rtt - Pastebin.com



Jarko dijo:


> Ostras.... y es luna llena!!! =:-OOOO



Voy a plantar ajos.


----------



## Papa_Frita (29 Sep 2012)

De twitter:



> luis mateo ‏@riikelu
> 
> Hay un policía grabando con una cámara. La gente se da la vuelta y hace cortes de manga masivo #Vamos29S


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (29 Sep 2012)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esa es la mejor rima de la historia, que coj.ones.



Cantan canciones de los 80 y 90....Grandes clásicos.

[YOUTUBE]oxBLr5tuFnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chache (29 Sep 2012)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> ¿Y si la gente se da la vuelta y va hacia el Senado????? ::::::
> 
> Allí no hay vallas, vaya vaya...



Jejeje, pues sería una idea bastante vivilla, si ahora corriese la voz de ir al senado les pilla en bragas seguro.


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

tuxedo dijo:


> Ping to: Pgina Oficial del Cuerpo Nacional de Polica
> #29S Ping to: www.policia.es Location Result min. rtt avg. rtt max. rtt - Pastebin.com



A mí me chuta...

Pero da igual, la han hecho y lo pueden volver a hacer, es lo que importa.


----------



## Don_Pelayo (29 Sep 2012)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> ¿Y si la gente se da la vuelta y va hacia el Senado????? ::::::
> 
> Allí no hay vallas, vaya vaya...



Buena observacion.


----------



## Kalua (29 Sep 2012)

En primera fila piden un pote de pintura azul celeste porque un manifestante, con el paraguas y sin premeditación, ha hecho saltar parte de la pintura... 
...

Venga hombre... que sois un montón.


----------



## Maltese (29 Sep 2012)

Carmen Pérez-Lanzac . El País
Manifestaciones del 29-S - Eskup
Los jóvenes empleados del Starbucks cierran y salen del local y se unen directamente a la manifestación.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Chache dijo:


> Jejeje, pues sería una idea bastante vivilla, si ahora corriese la voz de ir al senado les pilla en bragas seguro.



:XX::XX: seria un owned buenisimo.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

Correr la voz y que revienten las puertas de un senado ensuciado por la currupcion.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Miren lo que dice la canalla esa de la Cifuentes y lean las cinco respuesta que ha tenido antes de clausurar por cobardia su twiter.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ccifuentes/status/252040136211173376



No aparece clausurado pero mirad:



> Delegación G.Madrid ‏@DGobiernoMadrid
> 
> Si algún medio de comunicación tiene problema para retransmitir e informar de la manifestación de Neptuno contacten con Prensa de Delegación
> Retwitteado por Cristina Cifuentes



¡¡PUÑETERA CASTA SINVERGÜENZA!!!

La Policía prohíbe a los medios instalar estructuras para transmitir la manifestación del 29S


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

Liberen el Senado cogones, que entre el pueblo que es quien deberia estar adentro.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Me parto con la pancarta de "Al gobierno le gusta cuando callas porque estás como AUSENTE" jjajaj me quito el sombrero.


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

Los esclavos se están dando cuenta de que lo son, por fin!

Años los esclavos adorando a sus opresores y en contra de los que les querían hacer ver la realidad.

Parece que los niños se hacen mayores y piensan por sí mismos.


----------



## Mets (29 Sep 2012)

No me gusta nada lo que dice la mujer del micrófono o cómo lo dice... no van coordinados.. aggg... me está poniendo agggggggggg....


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Ahora están con el tema en la sexta

Sale un nacional pidiendo a los MEDIOS DE COMUNICACÓN que abandonen la zona


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

20:19 vista desde el Prado de como esta Neptuno #29s #Vamos29S voy a buscar a los compas de @asammajadahonda







https://twitter.com/El_Mileto/status/252110831087665153/photo/1


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

La policia detecta los emails de los 500 infiltrados terroristas radicales
TERRORISTAS RADICALES a.delasheras@congreso.es a.gtizon@congreso.es aalonso@c - Pastebin.com


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Hablan del dueño del bar


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Lo del senado lo tendrán previsto como plan eventual... la poli no tan tonta como pensamos...


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (29 Sep 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Lo del senado lo tendrán previsto como plan eventual... la poli no tan tonta como pensamos...



Claro, pero las lecheras y las vallas están en el Congreso. Sería genial.

OCUPA EL SENADO ::::::


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/FlbAt-XesJE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

Los de la furgo, que pongan canciones de Labordeta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

El Peseta dijo:


> Hablan del dueño del bar



Parece que han identificado a los que le han agradecido su acto...


----------



## Mother of owneds (29 Sep 2012)

A ver si aquí lo podéis ver bien; yo lo veo bastante decentemente.

15Mpedia TV - 15Mpedia


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2012)

Que tonterias dicen con el microfono joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Hablan del Lluis Vives


----------



## Siskel (29 Sep 2012)

Ya empiezan las lecheras a darle al reflectorio.

Fiessssshhhhta!


----------



## Elkin (29 Sep 2012)

Qué cándido e inocentito todo.










Así me gusta, corderitos míos.






:X


----------



## Mecanosfera (29 Sep 2012)

Lo del senado tendría que ser ahora o nunca... no creo que pase algo así, estas manifas en el fondo son de gente modosita (me incluyo) una invasión del senado sí que sería una alerta roja brutal que encendería las alarmas mediáticas de Europa entera.


----------



## elena francis (29 Sep 2012)

¿Algún dato sobre la participación? Acabo de llegar de la calle...


----------



## Viricida (29 Sep 2012)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Parece que han identificado a los que le han agradecido su acto...



¿Con qué fin? ¿Por qué motivo? Un abuso de autoridad más.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (29 Sep 2012)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo del senado tendría que ser ahora o nunca... no creo que pase algo así, estas manifas en el fondo son de gente modosita (me incluyo) una invasión del senado sí que sería una alerta roja brutal que encendería las alarmas mediáticas de Europa entera.



Totalmente cierto, ahora o nunca... Sería un golpe maestro...

OCUPA EL SENADO


----------



## pedazo (29 Sep 2012)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo del senado tendría que ser ahora o nunca... no creo que pase algo así, estas manifas en el fondo son de gente modosita (me incluyo) una invasión del senado sí que sería una alerta roja brutal que encendería las alarmas mediáticas de Europa entera.



Sería un puntazo.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Mi hermano Miguel se acaba de llevar un gomazo por la cara en #29s en #murcia Bravo policías. 







Carlos Gª. Pardillos (pardiml) : Mi hermano Miguel se acaba de l...


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Rigormortis dijo:


> hohohoho ::



Que corra por twitter y similares
Y si los del senado se ponen tontos que sepan lo que les viene encima.


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

TrueBilman dijo:


> ¿Con qué fin? ¿Por qué motivo? Un abuso de autoridad más.



Claro.

Pá acojonar al personal.


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo del senado tendría que ser ahora o nunca... no creo que pase algo así, estas manifas en el fondo son de gente modosita (me incluyo) una invasión del senado sí que sería una alerta roja brutal que encendería las alarmas mediáticas de Europa entera.



Pero, ¿No están al lado?


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (29 Sep 2012)

¡Cómo está la plaza!


----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)

Difundamos por twitter ir al senado.

Si el congreso está vallado, vayamos al senado #29S #Madrid

Algo mejor que nada, ya es.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Mi hermano Miguel se acaba de llevar un gomazo por la cara en #29s en #murcia Bravo policías.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay cargas en Murcia??


----------



## Vonius (29 Sep 2012)

Hashtag: #alsenado ??


----------



## Gliese (29 Sep 2012)

TOOOOOOOMAMMMAAAAAA

*Protesto da CGTP em Lisboa
Forças de segurança manifestam-se no Rossio*

por Lusa, publicado por Ana Meireles 

Dezenas de elementos das forças de segurança estão reunidos na Praça do Rossio, em Lisboa, para se dirigirem em bloco para o Terreiro do Paço, onde estão já milhares de manifestantes na concentração convocada pela CGTP.

*Em frente ao Teatro Dona Maria são visíveis bandeiras da Associação Sindical dos Profissionais da Polícia, Associação Sócio-profissional da Polícia Marítima, Associação dos Profissionais da Guarda e de representantes dos trabalhadores da Autoridade de Segurança Alimentar e Económica, e dos guardas prisionais.*

Em declarações à Lusa, Paulo Rodrigues, presidente da Associação Sindical de Polícia, afirmou que a presença das forças de segurança à civil "deve-se à austeridade sentida por todos os portugueses", e à falta de resposta do Governo para solucionar as reinvindicações do sector.

Segundo o dirigente associativo, os polícias estão a ser "afetados duplamente", numa altura em que o contexto do país precisa de lhes dar "estabilidade".

Paulo Rodrigues afirmou que os agentes de segurança deram uma boa resposta à participação da manifestação de hoje, que conta já com milhares de pessoas entre os Restauradores e o Terreiro do Paço.

As forças de segurança decidiram marcar presença no protesto através da Comissão Coordenadora Permanente (CCP) dos Sindicatos e Associações dos Profissionais das Forças e Serviços de Segurança, que integra elementos da PSP, GNR, Polícia Marítima, Guardas Prisionais, Autoridade de Segurança Alimentar e Económica (ASAE) e Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras. 

Forças de segurança manifestam-se no Rossio - Economia - DN


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Al lado del Thyssen no hay luz en la calle #29S Cuento 15 furgones de policía.







https://twitter.com/patrihorrillo/status/252114353518673921/photo/1/large


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

Furgoneta retrocediendo para tomar carrerilla


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

PROTESTAS POLONIA | En Varsovia, miles de personas, 50.000 según lo organizadores, se manifiestan contra reformas del Gob. #Vamos29s #29s


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

La furgoneta se pira. La gente ha acabado hasta la pelotas de los bafles


----------



## Chache (29 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pero, ¿No están al lado?



No, hay un par de Km. El senado está junto al palacio real, en el otro extremo del casco antiguo. El parlamento al Este de la puerta del sol y el senado al Oeste.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

joder... con el buen ariete que era...


----------



## carlosjpc (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> La furgoneta se pira. La gente ha acabado hasta la pelotas de los bafles



pero al final ¿no iba ahí el elefante blanco?


----------



## Siskel (29 Sep 2012)

Qué hacen los lisboetas con banderas rojas?

Buaaaaah, putos regelios, estos son castuza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

PLS dijo:


> Joder que buen seguimiento están haciendo los noticieros de lasexta, me vais a llamar vendido o algo parecido pero es que me cuesta creer que lo estoy viendo en un canal de televisión



Yo tampoco... El problema es que si el PSOE estuviera gobernando la cobertura sería casi nula. Pasó con el 15M aunque después se apuntaron al carro.

Es como el cuento de los números de placa... No lo hacen con ningún gobierno porque sencillamente no interesa. Si los policías se encontraran en igualdad de condiciones ante la ley como el resto de mortales no pegarían palos como los pegan. Y entonces... ¿Quién defendería a la casta?

En cualquier caso cualquier cobertura es bienvenida.


PD. Desde fuera la cobertura está siendo bastante buena. RT está todo el día hablando del tema (desdel el 25S) y lleva toda la tarde haciendo conexiones en directo. Veremos como acaba...


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Al Senado como se acerquen 500, 1000 personas , lo toman .


----------



## Vonius (29 Sep 2012)

Anonymous publica bases de datos castuzillas
Espero que haya algo de provecho

#29s Data Dump - Pastebin.com


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Al lado del Thyssen no hay luz en la calle #29S Cuento 15 furgones de policía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy simple, como no han podido silenciar a los medios, si pueden silenciar a las cámaras apagando la iluminación, probablemente sea ese aviso de ataque si se repruduce en Neptuno


----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)

La policía retiene a un manifestante por llamarlos 'compañeros


----------



## Skabnek (29 Sep 2012)

Esta manifestación no llegara a nada se necesita otra tanda de recortes.

marianoooooooooooooooooo hecha leña!!


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Muy buenas noches y saludojs cordialejs! ¿Cómo va el partido?


----------



## Shheila (29 Sep 2012)

Faltan banderas de España. Sólo he visto dos. Espero que vayan creciendo.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

me da que el día de hoy va a aser otro emotivo abrazo al congreso... enseñando manitas y tal...


----------



## Enderr (29 Sep 2012)

Ahora que comentábais lo de la furgoneta... ¿se sabe quién la ha llevado? Tengo curiosidad.

¿Y era sólo para poner los altavoces o tenía más utilidad?


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Al lado del Thyssen no hay luz en la calle #29S Cuento 15 furgones de policía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y esto???
que lo hacen, para amedrentar al personal???


----------



## Viricida (29 Sep 2012)

Estoy pensando que eso de "los 500 radicales" va a quedar para la historia como aquello de "los tentáculos de la Internacional".


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Es muy simple, como no han podido silenciar a los medios, si pueden silenciar a las cámaras apagando la iluminación, probablemente sea ese aviso de ataque si se repruduce en Neptuno



Eso mismo he pensado yo, la carga esta cerca.


----------



## harto de todo (29 Sep 2012)

Insisto, asi no se va a conseguir nada, sin una organizacion y estrategias de lucha es imposible.

Se podria empezar a dispersar la masa en grupos compactos desde todos los rincones y calles aledañas, y rodear a la policia por todos los frentes, estando concentrados en un mismo sitio, si la masa no supera los 200 o 300 mil manifestantes les es muy facil dispersarla.

Unos tenian que ir a la trasera del congreso (perdon , de la cueva de ladrones), otros por las calles que convergen en la carrera de san jeronimo, y otros en neptuno, y atacarles desde todos los lados, imaginaos una andanada de cocteles molotovs arrojados desde todas las direcciones.

Estoy soñando lo se, pero estoy seguro que si esto no se para y en los proximos meses se suceden las manifestaciones y concentraciones sumando una masa critica y cada vez mas concienciada , el comportamiento de la masa puede empezar a cambiar y el estado de sumision empiece a ser sustituido por el de la lucha activa.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Muy buenas noches y saludojs cordialejs! ¿Cómo va el partido?



Casta 7 - borregada levanta manitas -100000000000000


----------



## Biribuch (29 Sep 2012)

La furgoneta no va a cargar, no van a saltar las vallas, no tomarán el Congreso, ni el Senado...no harán nada...
Y a los que tanto decís que vayamos nosotros. Toda mi vida me he tenido que joder por vivir a 500 km de Madrid, los que viven en la capital tienen 7 universidades, 40 teatros, 200 cines, todos los MInisterios, las sedes de las multinacionales y un larguíiisimo etc...Si te aprovechas durante 30/40 de la capitalidad, no es mucho pedir que un día afrontes un plus de responsabilidad, precisamente por vivir en ella, que no pueden tener los que viven a 350 o 550 km.


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

Vonius dijo:


> Anonymous publica bases de datos castuzillas
> Espero que haya algo de provecho
> 
> #29s Data Dump - Pastebin.com



Acabo de dar un ojo por encima.

Son exports en csv de las tablas de las bases de datos de dichas webs, cabe la posibilidad de que almacenen informacion sensible y no solo publica, como contraseñas de usuarios que sean validas en otros sistemas o mensajes privados.

Un Saludo


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Soy yo o no veo ni un policía en las vallas? Empieza a ser costumbre que peguen el primer día y se retiren después, no? ¿Cuál es la estrategia?


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Siskel dijo:


> Qué hacen los lisboetas con banderas rojas?
> 
> Buaaaaah, putos regelios, estos son castuza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Son infiltrados


----------



## Kazeon (29 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Al lado del Thyssen no hay luz en la calle #29S Cuento 15 furgones de policía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya estamos así,,,,,????,,,,cortando la luz. Esto es serio, y todavía, lamento decirlo, no ha comenzado la crisis ni las protestas,,,,,ay,ay,ayyy,,,,,


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (29 Sep 2012)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Estoy pensando que eso de "los 500 radicales" va a quedar para la historia como aquello de "los tentáculos de la Internacional".



Esos eran los de Gordillo, que anban preguntando por el camarero ese que salió en la tele.

Por cierto. Antes éramos más bestias. El último ataque a un Parlamento en Europa. En mi pueblo, claro.

[YOUTUBE]UceaOz0E-oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Sep 2012)

Vonius dijo:


> Anonymous publica bases de datos castuzillas
> Espero que haya algo de provecho
> 
> #29s Data Dump - Pastebin.com



Creo que en esas bases de datos solo encontrarás datos referentes a la web, a menos que pienses que tienen foros o mensajes privados donde organicen sus corruptelas.


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> Casta 7 - borregada levanta manitas 100000000000000



¿Casta 7? ¿De qué?


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

carlosjpc dijo:


> pero al final ¿no iba ahí el elefante blanco?



jajaja, sí iba "Armada"


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (29 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y esto???
> que lo hacen, para amedrentar al personal???



Ahorro energético.


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Se confirma: 

Los maderos no necesitan mear .


----------



## Kazeon (29 Sep 2012)

Y un, dos, tres, cuatro, vuelve la moda militar
un, dos, tres, cuatro, el negocio de matar
y uno, dos, tres víctimas ensangrentadas
la función del miedo sigue siendo vital

La democracia - ¿Me lo vas a contar?
Y sus valores - ¿O me lo vas a decir?
Valla cuadrilla de cabrones!!

Tienes libertad para vivir encerrado
en cuatro paredes que nunca pagarás
tienes libertad para vivir endeudado
no apagues la tele o tendrás que pensar

La función del miedo sigue siendo vital, que se vean bien los golpes, así el resto se cuidara de acudir a manifestaciones,,,,luego los medios afirmando que si radicales libres y tal,,,,,que todo el que va ya sabe a lo que se expone,,,,,todo lo posible para desactivar la cosa. 

Yo no he ido pues estoy aquí, y, aunque he salido de trabajar hace no mucho,,,,,lamento no haber hecho el esfuerzo de haber tomado un tren y meterme a amasar o hacer masa, aunque sea solo eso....

https://www.youtube.com/


----------



## tuxedo (29 Sep 2012)

Vonius dijo:


> Anonymous publica bases de datos castuzillas
> Espero que haya algo de provecho
> 
> #29s Data Dump - Pastebin.com



Link directo:
https://anonfiles.com/file/367087547680a3851589735b7b811058
password: #29sSinMiedo

Esto comienza tomar forma.


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (29 Sep 2012)

En Lisboa han rebautizado el lugar de la manifestación, que se llama Terreiro do Pazo. Ahora se llama *terreiro do povo*

Como la manifa allí era más temprano, se supone que ya ha terminado. Pidieron la dimisión en bloque del gobierno. y fueron delegaciones de muchas empresas, estudiantado, funcionariado, autónomos, policias...Incluso había una delegación numerosa de la RTP. la trve portuguesa...

Una foto de hoy...


----------



## orco666 (29 Sep 2012)

recien termine de currar y ando perdido donde lo seguis en directo...gracias


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> ¿Casta 7? ¿De qué?



recortes, corruptelas, poli pegapalizas, poder judicial comprado... entre otros


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (29 Sep 2012)

harto de todo dijo:


> Estoy soñando lo se, pero estoy seguro que si esto no se para y en los proximos meses se suceden las manifestaciones y concentraciones sumando una masa critica y cada vez mas concienciada , el comportamiento de la masa puede empezar a cambiar y el estado de sumision empiece a ser sustituido por el de la lucha activa.



Espera un par de años.


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Creo que en esas bases de datos solo encontrarás datos referentes a la web, a menos que pienses que tienen foros o mensajes privados donde organicen sus corruptelas.



True, sin haberlo visto todo, solo he visto por ahi unas credenciales de admin y poco mas, el resto no es "info sensible"..

Pero claro, supongo que el objetivo es "Si te hemos sacado la info de las tablas de tu web, piensa en lo que te podemos llegar a hacer"

Un Saludo.


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

¿ Y la chica de Terra televisión, no emiten hoy ?


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Se confirma:
> 
> Los maderos no necesitan mear .



No has visto _Dune_? Sus combinaciones ultrasofisticadas les permiten reciclar sus orinas en agua.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Es muy simple, como no han podido silenciar a los medios, si pueden silenciar a las cámaras apagando la iluminación, probablemente sea ese aviso de ataque si se repruduce en Neptuno



Eso mismo estaba pensando yo ahora. Parece que varias calles cercanas están sin luz.... Pero yo creo que no cargarán todavía. 

Harán como hacen siempre, cuando la gente comience a recogerse meteran algo de follón y con la excusa liquidarán el tema. Así consiguen dos objetivos, sacar a la gente y tener la portada del mundo, abc, elpais... de mañana.

Ahora, no creo que tengan los cojones de hacer como el martes en atocha... Ahí se la jugaron mucho ya que podría haber pasado algo grave.


----------



## Viricida (29 Sep 2012)

Lo de Terreiro do Povo hace mucho que se dice.


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> No has visto _Dune_. Sus combinaciones ultrasofisticadas les permiten reciclar sus orinas en agua.



El caso es que sí la he visto pero no me suena el tema , debió suceder en la parte que me quedé dormido.....


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> recortes, corruptelas, poli pegapalizas, poder judicial comprado... entre otros



Ah vale, los presupuestos...


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

Ya se han puesto los cascos, no??


----------



## harto de todo (29 Sep 2012)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Espera un par de años.



Buff, pues si esta casta corrupta dura un par de años mas nos dejan al nivel de somalia.


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

buaaahhh ya va a empezar!!!!


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Algo se cuece , un madero empieza a dar órdenes .


----------



## orco666 (29 Sep 2012)

estoy en la sexta pero donde mas se puede ver


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Algo se cuece , un madero empieza a dar órdenes .



si, ya están con los escudos


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

orco666 dijo:


> estoy en la sexta pero donde mas se puede ver



Vídeo: Los manifestantes del 25-S vuelven a concentrarse junto al Congreso | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Jarko dijo:


> si, ya están con los escudos



Llevan ya un tiempo con ellos, lo que aún no se han puesto son los cascos . En cuanto se los pongan , empieza el lío .


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> El caso es que sí la he visto pero no me suena el tema , debió suceder en la parte que me quedé dormido.....



Si, si, es cuando van al desierto a domesticar a los megagusanos!


----------



## paulistano (29 Sep 2012)

Voy de camino, en san geronimo hay 20 maderos contados


----------



## libertari (29 Sep 2012)

¿ Como abriran el informativo de la primera a las nueve?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Sep 2012)

Si no retiran las vallas no creo que pase nada. Desde luego los perros no las van a saltar.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

orco666 dijo:


> estoy en la sexta pero donde mas se puede ver



En elpais.es tienes un buen streaming y en Twitter van saliendo continuamente links:

https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/realtime/#29S

A parte había visto antes en este mismo hilo un link a una lista de streams, no lo consigo encontrar...

Saludos.


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Algo se cuece , un madero empieza a dar órdenes .



Pues como sólo haya los pocos maderos que se ve por las cámaras se puede liar buena. Supongo que habrá más en otros sitios.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

Joder que tension hay aqui adelante, tengo al lado a un grupo que mira a la valla como si fuera el demonio. Va a haber hostias


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

libertari dijo:


> ¿ Como abriran el informativo de la primera a las nueve?



Apuesto por las inundaciones .


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que tension hay aqui adelante, tengo al lado a un grupo que mira a la valla como si fuera el demonio. Va a haber hostias



Haz un gesto para que te reconozcamos!


----------



## COMUNISTANAZI (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Apuesto por las inundaciones .



Has dado en el clavo:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Zaitsev (29 Sep 2012)

Streaming cojonudo pa verlo

En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


Lo que también veo es que *el proceso de argentinización española va viento en popa*: manifestantes en el congreso, la gente a su bola pensando que esto no va con ellos, los políticos tocando mientras el Titanic se hunde....y en 2 años estaremos universitarios y gente que pueda fuera de españa, pobreza disparada y mismos chupópteros al frente.


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Bingo , la 1 con las inundaciones .


----------



## libertari (29 Sep 2012)

Antena tres abre el informativo


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Las 9... hora de las noticias...


----------



## explorador (29 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que tension hay aqui adelante, tengo al lado a un grupo que mira a la valla como si fuera el demonio. Va a haber hostias




Mirales las orejas, no vayan a ser maderos


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que tension hay aqui adelante, tengo al lado a un grupo que mira a la valla como si fuera el demonio. Va a haber hostias



Te he visto, llevas la brageta abierta ¡¡¡¡ :


----------



## Sitting Bull (29 Sep 2012)

TV3 abre el noticiario de las 21h con la manifa del 29s


----------



## Chache (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Haz un gesto para que te reconozcamos!



::que salte la valla!!


----------



## Chuck Norris (29 Sep 2012)

Si los maderos se disfrazan de manifestantes, los manifestantes deberían disfrazarse de maderos y, ya puestos, sacar las porras y pegar a los maderos disfrazados.


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que tension hay aqui adelante, tengo al lado a un grupo que mira a la valla como si fuera el demonio. Va a haber hostias



Ten cuidado, no te arriesgues a lo tonto. Ya habrá otras mejores ocasiones.


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Todavía no va a pasar nada, cuando queden quinientos y los medios se quiten de enmedio como el 26 empiezan los atropellos. ¿ Quien vio el 26 hasta el final ?


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Atencion.

Paola Bandera ‏@Paola_Bandera

"@redesbetacom: #ÚLTIMAHORA: La Policía ha echado a todas las unidades móviles de la prensa para evitar las emisiones en directo. #29S


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Bueno no está mal , tia buena de la 1 hablando de la mani en Neptuno como segunda noticia .


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

scalibu dijo:


> Todavía no va a pasar nada, cuando queden quinientos y los medios se quiten de enmedio como el 26 empiezan los atropellos. ¿ Quien vio el 26 hasta el final ?



Hasta el final no, pero hasta las tantas con la chica de Terra estuvimos unos cuantos aquí.


----------



## libertari (29 Sep 2012)

Esto tendria que ser como el salto de la valla en el Rocio


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Sep 2012)

scalibu dijo:


> Todavía no va a pasar nada, cuando queden quinientos y los medios se quiten de enmedio como el 26 empiezan los atropellos. ¿ Quien vio el 26 hasta el final ?



Cierto, total ellos cobran horas extras ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

A ver, que se puede saltar o retirar la valla de forma "pacífica". Mirad lo que hizo el del SAT el otro día. Saltó la valla, y se entregó a la policía...


----------



## Maltese (29 Sep 2012)

libertari dijo:


> ¿ Como abriran el informativo de la primera a las nueve?



Con un titular parecido a este: "Multitudinario apoyo al Presidente Rajoy en su mitin en las Vascongadas, en el que el pueblo vasco ha querido manifestar de esta manera su españolidad inquebrantable, y su rechazo a las presiones de los separatistas en Cataluña y de los anarquistas radicales en Madrid"


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

Pitada monumental


----------



## fórmicomadmaxista (29 Sep 2012)

Si ya lo dije yo que esto va a acabar como el abismo de Helm. Y como esperen a que venga Gandalf lo llevan claro.


----------



## Colakaos (29 Sep 2012)

Soy muy torpe, alguien puede poner el enlace directo al streaming de la sexta?


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> Hasta el final no, pero hasta las tantas con la chica de Terra estuvimos unos cuantos aquí.



A eso me refiero, a la reportera de Terra, gracias a ella no los apalearon.


----------



## Maltese (29 Sep 2012)

fórmicomadmaxista dijo:


> Si ya lo dije yo que esto va a acabar como el abismo de Helm. Y como esperen a que venga Gandalf lo llevan claro.



¡Huid, insensatos!


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

La BBC da la primera cifra. 60.000 personas hoy en Neptuno. La BBC, señores. Cifuentes, ¿qué opinas? #29S


----------



## Enderr (29 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> Hasta el final no, pero hasta las tantas con la chica de Terra estuvimos unos cuantos aquí.



Esperemos que hoy también esté al pie del cañón, estuvo muy bien.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Sep 2012)

scalibu dijo:


> A eso me refiero, a la reportera de Terra, gracias a ella no los apalearon.




Cierto. Desde aqui mi reconocimiento a dicha Periodista con mayusculas.

Y al pobre camara, que me lo mato corriendo.


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

scalibu dijo:


> A eso me refiero, a la reportera de Terra, gracias a ella no los apalearon.



Si.. vaya ovarios tenía la chica


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Enderr dijo:


> Esperemos que hoy también esté al pie del cañón, estuvo muy bien.



Esa chica se la jugó el otro día, eso si es una profesional de la información.


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> La BBC da la primera cifra. 60.000 personas hoy en Neptuno. La BBC, señores. Cifuentes, ¿qué opinas? #29S



29

500 de ellos radicales peligrohosos...


----------



## España1 (29 Sep 2012)

Opino que es la penul... 

jojo


----------



## explorador (29 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> La BBC da la primera cifra. 60.000 personas hoy en Neptuno. La BBC, señores. Cifuentes, ¿qué opinas? #29S




Joder quien nos iba a decir que para saber lo que ocurre en España, estamos como con Franco, escuchando la BBC


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

Llevan cabezas de peluche y móviles Nokia


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

Enderr dijo:


> Esperemos que hoy también esté al pie del cañón, estuvo muy bien.



Estoy buscando desde hace rato por Terra y no encuentro nada


----------



## Vde (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Si, si, es cuando van al desierto a domesticar a los megagusanos!



Nombre de la peli/serie?


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

La Delegación del Gobierno cifra en 4.500 las personas congregadas en la zona de Neptuno #Vamos29S #29S. Os lo creéis cifuentes HDLGP mientes


----------



## paulistano (29 Sep 2012)

Esto es una ratonera....en paseo prado 12 lecheras y mazo maderos....no se hacia atocha


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> La Delegación del Gobierno cifra en 4.500 las personas congregadas en la zona de Neptuno #Vamos29S #29S. Os lo creéis cifuentes HDLGP mientes



Qué exageraos!!!


----------



## Skull & Bones (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> La Delegación del Gobierno cifra en 4.500 las personas congregadas en la zona de Neptuno #Vamos29S #29S. Os lo creéis cifuentes HDLGP mientes



4500? venga ya.... 

en las camaras parecen unos cuantos mas... 

En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


----------



## 2plx2 (29 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Esto es una ratonera....en paseo prado 12 lecheras y mazo maderos....no se hacia atocha



Eso es lo primero que he pensado al llegar y lo último que he pensado al irme... Esto es una ratonera.


----------



## Chache (29 Sep 2012)

Lo que puede pasar, y ojalá que no, pero ante una masa es de esas cosas que nunca se saben...es que la policía se líe a palos y la gente, en vez de correr, se revuelva. Sea porque ven un abuso enorme hacia alguien, sea por la simple casualidad de que un poli se quede rodeado y solo y lo inflen, y haya una carga aún más dura de sus compañeros. Un herido grave o una muerte. Y en ese caso, con tantísima gente, sí que podría arder la ciudad.

Ahora mismo hay una calma tensa, cada vez más gente cabreada, cada vez más desesperados, el gobierno se chulea, la policía, que a fin de cuentas obedece órdenes, cometiendo excesos innecesarios que todos hemos visto. Una masa que está recibiendo violencia aún con sosiego. Un poco que se vaya la mano y será como soltar una chispa en un pajar. Y es obvio que si no se va el personal habrá una carga. Y a más se repita, más probable es que la gente estalle.

Yo no considero representativa, políticamente, a una manifestación. La voluntad popular de una masa de gente tan grande como la población española solamente puede verse en elecciones y referendos, como sabemos, muy limitados en España y siempre dirigidos desde arriba. Pero si se mueven unas aguas en las que hay una masa considerable, las consecuencias pueden ser extremas. Porque hasta yo, que como dije, no acabo de verle la utilidad total a esto, acabo inflado al ver actitudes del gobierno y en las actuaciones policiales, en ambos casos las considero impropias del país que quiero y que creo que debe ser este.

Ya pueden tener cuidado.


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> La Delegación del Gobierno cifra en 4.500 las personas congregadas en la zona de Neptuno #Vamos29S #29S. Os lo creéis cifuentes HDLGP mientes



¿A quién va a creer usted ? ¿ a mí o a sus propios ojos ?


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Los furgones de la prensa siguen ahí al fondo.


----------



## barcel (29 Sep 2012)

En la 1 llevan 15 minutos con las inundaciones, que HDGP, manipuladores de mierda


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

La 1 lleva de momento casi 15 minutos con lo de las inundaciones , aún no han ampliado nada sobre lo del Congreso . Alucinante .


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

barcel dijo:


> En la 1 llevan 15 minutos con las inundaciones, que HDGP, manipuladores de mierda



Sal de mi mente !!!!!


----------



## lector habitual (29 Sep 2012)

Que buena la pancarta informativa sobre los salarios mínimos y las tasas de paro del resto de países europeos


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Chache dijo:


> Lo que puede pasar, y ojalá que no, pero ante una masa es de esas cosas que nunca se saben...es que la policía se líe a palos y la gente, en vez de correr, se revuelva. Sea porque ven un abuso enorme hacia alguien, sea por la simple casualidad de que un poli se quede rodeado y solo y lo inflen, y haya una carga aún más dura de sus compañeros. Un herido grave o una muerte. Y en ese caso, con tantísima gente, sí que podría arder la ciudad.
> 
> Ahora mismo hay una calma tensa, cada vez más gente cabreada, cada vez más desesperados, el gobierno se chulea, la policía, que a fin de cuentas obedece órdenes, cometiendo excesos innecesarios que todos hemos visto. Una masa que está recibiendo violencia aún con sosiego. Un poco que se vaya la mano y será como soltar una chispa en un pajar. Y es obvio que si no se va el personal habrá una carga. Y a más se repita, más probable es que la gente estalle.
> 
> ...



No te engañes chache... en todoas las puñeteras manifestaciones siempre hay calma tensa y no pasa nada... 

se echan los perros y el rebaño se larga.

Lo de revolverse lo veo muuuuuuy lejos.


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Juas , y ahora con el tiempo en la 1 . Si de repente se va el color no sabría diferenciarlo del NODO .


----------



## fórmicomadmaxista (29 Sep 2012)

Un poco de humor friki

Epic Battle: Gandalf vs. the Balrog - YouTube


----------



## judas iskariote (29 Sep 2012)

barcel dijo:


> En la 1 llevan 15 minutos con las inundaciones, que HDGP, manipuladores de mierda



hombre 10 muertos no es cosa baladi


----------



## Chache (29 Sep 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> No te engañes chache... en todoas las puñeteras manifestaciones siempre hay calma tensa y no pasa nada...
> 
> se echan los perros y el rebaño se larga.
> 
> Lo de revolverse lo veo muuuuuuy lejos.



Yo cada vez lo veo menos lejos. Y no es algo que espere, no es una situación que vea con buenos ojos. Pero sí llevo unos días viendo que puede pasar en cualquier momento, creo que se está tensando la cuerda ya mucho.

Pero bueno, veremos.


----------



## lokoenry (29 Sep 2012)

Alguien me hace un resumen de estas 3 horas? QU eno he podido seguirlo?? 

Impresiones, hechos...etc


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Sep 2012)

Según TVE1 la concentración acabó, imágenes de día y hablando siempre en pasado.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Juas , y ahora con el tiempo en la 1 . Si de repente se va el color no sabría diferenciarlo del NODO .



lo diferenciarías porque cuando el NODO había casa y trabajo para casi todos los españoles...


----------



## Enderr (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Si, si, es cuando van al desierto a domesticar a los megagusanos!



Te refieres a los destiltrajes, en el libro se explayan bastante en ese tema ya que supone un importante avance para los Fremen que les permite una gran libertad al desplazarse por ese inmenso desierto que es Dune. La película de Lynch es flojeta (no he visto la teleserie que enlazas) pero si os gustó la historia debéis leer el libro.

Technology of the Dune universe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Para sobrevivir al medio desértico utilizan destiltrajes, es una vestimenta que recubre todo el cuerpo y recupera toda la humedad perdida por orina o transpiración. También disponen de una máscara que recoge la humedad espirada.



PS: Menudo offtopic nos hemos marcado ::


----------



## dabuti (29 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> La BBC da la primera cifra. 60.000 personas hoy en Neptuno. La BBC, señores. Cifuentes, ¿qué opinas? #29S



Esa cifra es falsa.
Los ingleses cuentan por la izquierda y esa cadena no tiene el prestigio de TVE............

)))


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

RT sigue al pié del cañón informando, lo que no sé es si tienen cámaras hoy; porque el otro día los maderos surraron a los reporteros.

En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Ale , poco más de 2 minutos y despachado el tema en la 1 . En todo momento hablando en pasado : se han manifestado , reclamaban ...... 

Ni con Urdaci .


----------



## delany (29 Sep 2012)

Vde dijo:


> Nombre de la peli/serie?



"Dune"

de nada 

edito: jooooo!!! me ganaron :´(


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

Relevo de guardia. Si no hay provocación éstos dejan que se vaya vaciando la plaza y al final habrá alguna carga cuando queden pocos.


----------



## chris9030 (29 Sep 2012)

Michael ‏@_cypherpunks_
_
RT @saratuitea: *Spanish Government says 6000 people at 29-S Madrid demo. CNN around 60.000 and BBC around 100.000 #*29S #vamos29s #watch29S _

Fuente: https://twitter.com/_cypherpunks_


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Chache dijo:


> Yo cada vez lo veo menos lejos. Y no es algo que espere, no es una situación que vea con buenos ojos. Pero sí llevo unos días viendo que puede pasar en cualquier momento, creo que se está tensando la cuerda ya mucho.
> 
> Pero bueno, veremos.



Dios te oiga... y le lie de una vez...


----------



## nefret (29 Sep 2012)

O sea que según TVE la mani ya se ha terminado...


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

scalibu dijo:


> RT sigue al pié del cañón informando, lo que no sé es si tienen cámaras hoy; porque el otro día los maderos surraron a los reporteros.
> 
> En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid




Ya no queda otro streamig que no sea RT?


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

en el país, pero se va el sonido

Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Me imagino que saltarán la valla cuando conecte Jordi González en directo....está todo apalabrado


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> Ya no queda otro streamig que no sea RT?



Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

http://www.publico.es/streaming/


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Veo toma general y la concentración no llega ni a los jardines del Ritz...


----------



## Pulpo Paul (29 Sep 2012)

Después de esta habrá que seguir, no?

Cuando es la próxima?. El sábado que viene?


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

coño, empiezan los castellets..han venido hasta polacos


----------



## Zaitsev (29 Sep 2012)

Están montando castellets, como se aburren :XX:


----------



## paulistano (29 Sep 2012)

Camisa y jersey y me confunden con un secretaaaa


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> coño, empiezan los castellets..han venido hasta polacos



El troll de las 9,30 se ha adelantado. :Baile:


----------



## JOF (29 Sep 2012)

Un cutre-casteller


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Sep 2012)

El disfraz de infiltrado a 29,95 en H&M. ::


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

Lo que si me sorprendió el otro día allí, es que los nuevos españoles recién nacionalizados ni emigrantes aparecieron. 

Cuando están presentes por doquier en la actividad diaria incluso superando a los nacionales iberos.

Parece que esto no va con ellos, solo han venido a otra cosa.

Podría alguien de por allí en directo dar información al respecto?


----------



## debarenbar (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Veo toma general y la concentración no llega ni a los jardines del Ritz...



deja de meter mierda, hombre y vete a comer centollos y chuletones de buey a tu meson de cabecera...


----------



## JOF (29 Sep 2012)

Amago de ola, eso si que no... no me jodas.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Miembro de #DRYSantander que convoco la concentración #29S ha sido denunciado por policía municipal al haberse cortado la calle #represión


----------



## nefret (29 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Camisa y jersey y me confunden con un secretaaaa



cómorrrr? 

¿pero los secretas no van disfrazados de perroflauta?


----------



## Gliese (29 Sep 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> Ya no queda otro streamig que no sea RT?



International Comission Barcelona streams... - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Lo que si me sorprendió el otro día allí, es que los nuevos españoles recién nacionalizados ni emigrantes aparecieron.
> 
> Cuando están presentes por doquier en la actividad diaria incluso superando a los nacionales iberos.
> 
> ...



No se ven.


----------



## Pulpo Paul (29 Sep 2012)

Ningún burbujista valiente fue con la rojigualda?


----------



## yogurtero (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Veo toma general y la concentración no llega ni a los jardines del Ritz...



La manifa, en número, es un fracaso, se mire por donde se mire.

Dejando por un lado la ridícula cifra oficial de 4500 personas, que esas casi serían las que están paseando por la calle en esa zona en un día normal, y tomando como cifra más acercada a la realidad la de la BBC de 60.000, es un fracaso, y más teniendo en cuenta que ha ido gente de otras zonas de España.

Las manifas antiaborto, contra la ETA, las del no a la guerra, etc, etc de esta última década, multiplicaban la que menos por 10 esta cifra.


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

La sexta ahora AL ROJO VIVO


----------



## JOF (29 Sep 2012)

Los unicos inmigrantes que hay alli son pakistanies vendiendo cerveza.


----------



## debarenbar (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Lo que si me sorprendió el otro día allí, es que los nuevos españoles recién nacionalizados ni emigrantes aparecieron.
> 
> Cuando están presentes por doquier en la actividad diaria incluso superando a los nacionales iberos.
> 
> ...



Buen apunte. Yo añado, donde estan las organizaciones a favor de la familia, habiendo familias que pierden su trabajo y sus casas ????


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Lo que si me sorprendió el otro día allí, es que los nuevos españoles recién nacionalizados ni emigrantes aparecieron.
> 
> Cuando están presentes por doquier en la actividad diaria incluso superando a los nacionales iberos.
> 
> ...



Si que los hay, son los que venden los bocatas y cervezas


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Pulpo Paul dijo:


> Ningún burbujista valiente fue con la rojigualda?



Ni una sola bandera española. Muhas tricolores y del partido Izquierda Anticapitalista.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Lo que si me sorprendió el otro día allí, es que los nuevos españoles recién nacionalizados ni emigrantes aparecieron.
> 
> Cuando están presentes por doquier en la actividad diaria incluso superando a los nacionales iberos.
> 
> ...



jajaja, los progres se lo merecen, por defender a esos que tienen la pasta por bandera, y que en su gran mayoría son del ultraneoliberalism más chabacano...


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (29 Sep 2012)

Jarko dijo:


> Relevo de guardia. Si no hay provocación éstos dejan que se vaya vaciando la plaza y al final habrá alguna carga cuando queden pocos.



Como siempre. Un puto dejavú vicioso de rabia y frustración. :abajo:


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Especial Al Rojo Vivo en la sexta.


----------



## 2plx2 (29 Sep 2012)

Fotillos mías


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Empieza al Rojo vivo

con la mani y hasta la 1


----------



## Big_Lanister (29 Sep 2012)

aajajaj disfraz de infiltrado 29,95€, qué bueno


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Ahora el intento de castell ondea una bandera de la Segunda República.


----------



## dabuti (29 Sep 2012)

dabuti dijo:


> Esa cifra es falsa.
> Los ingleses cuentan por la izquierda y esa cadena no tiene el prestigio de TVE............
> 
> )))



Me autocito...........







:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

yogurtero dijo:


> La manifa, en número, es un fracaso, se mire por donde se mire.
> 
> Dejando por un lado la ridícula cifra oficial de 4500 personas, que esas casi serían las que están paseando por la calle en esa zona en un día normal, y tomando como cifra más acercada a la realidad la de la BBC de 60.000, es un fracaso, y más teniendo en cuenta que ha ido gente de otras zonas de España.
> 
> Las manifas antiaborto, contra la ETA, las del no a la guerra, etc, etc de esta última década, multiplicaban la que menos por 10 esta cifra.



Hay que tener en cuenta que ninguna de las manifestaciones que citas han sido vetadas por todos los medios , ni se ha amenazado a los posibles asistentes de todas las formas posibles .


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Los foreros de burbuja habéis quedado? Y por qué nadie me ha llamado?


----------



## Reymambo_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Curiosidad...







Reuters Live Stream


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Ahí el valiente será el que vaya a la concentración con la rojigualda.


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Reymambo dijo:


> Curiosidad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué ocurre?


----------



## explorador (29 Sep 2012)

En directo Al Rojo Vivo en LaSexta en directo


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


>



Es el traje hamijo no lo ves????


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Según la BBC, televisión pública inglesa, cerca de 100.000 personas se están manifestando hoy en Plaza de Neptuno en Madrid #29SAlacalle


----------



## debarenbar (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Los foreros de burbuja habéis quedado? Y por qué nadie me ha llamado?



Habia un hilo por ahi para quedar de esta mañana o de ayer:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/movilizaciones-sociales/348663-quedada-burbujista.html


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Ahí el valiente será el que vaya a la concentración con la rojigualda.



Ya fue uno el otro día y lo echaron de la plaza.


----------



## Eurocrack (29 Sep 2012)

En la ETB2 ha dicho la corresponsal que emite en directo, que cuando los medios estaban montando todo para retransmitir, les han visitado los policías y les han dicho que desalojasen la zona. Los tecnicos y todos les han dicho que no, que ellos realizarán su trabajo. Entonces la policía les ha hecho identificarse a todos. 
Ha comentado que se han sentido presionados para abandonar, como si la policía no quisiese que se viese lo que allí estaba pasando.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Ostia, el ex policia de la guardia urbana de barcelona


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

debarenbar dijo:


> Habia un hilo por ahi para quedar de esta mañana o de ayer:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/movilizaciones-sociales/348663-quedada-burbujista.html



Ah pues si. Al final han quedado. ::
AÚPA BURBUS!


----------



## debarenbar (29 Sep 2012)

Habeis visto los peinaditos de los que estan haciendo el castell con la bandera republicana ???

PA mi que es el de las 35 matriculas y sus hermanitos, oseaaaaa


----------



## ÇhíN0 (29 Sep 2012)

:XX::XX:


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Spain, Portugal brace for new wave of austerity protests | Fox News


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

21:33h. Cadena humana en Carrera de San Jerónimo "¡Eso, eso, eso, rodeamos el Congreso!" #29S Twitter / patrihorrillo: 21:33h. Cadena humana en Carrera ...


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

fórmicomadmaxista dijo:


> Sin la bandera rojigualda esto esta condenado al fracaso. La gente no va porque piensa que son todos perroflautas.




El abanderado rojigualda podría ser el camerero Casillas.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tpPgptv9qMA[/YOUTUBE]

Para quienes no sepa quien es:

[YOUTUBE]ZOz5g4CLYfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Me imagino que saltarán la valla cuando conecte Jordi González en directo....está todo apalabrado



¿Te mola el Jordi Gayzález, eh, piratón?::


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

No veo hoy a los de las banderitas rojas y negras , para lo radicales que eran no se les ve muy comprometidos .


----------



## delany (29 Sep 2012)

Jarko dijo:


> Es el traje hamijo no lo ves???? [/QUOTa
> 
> a la próxima todos con traje #quesoycompañerocoño


----------



## Don Enrique (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que ninguna de las manifestaciones que citas han sido vetadas por todos los medios , ni se ha amenazado a los posibles asistentes de todas las formas posibles .



No te creas, me acuerdo un Sábado por la mañana de Marzo de 2003, saliendo en TVE1 el ministro de interior Acebes en directo, y adviertiendo a la gente que no fuera a la manifestación contra la guerra, porque era ilegal.

Y con un Delegado del Gobierno llamado Ansuátegui, que deja a la Cifuentes como progre buenrrollista.

Las amenazas veladas siempre estuvieron ahí, que parecéis nuevos.


----------



## Pensativo (29 Sep 2012)

yogurtero dijo:


> La manifa, en número, es un fracaso, se mire por donde se mire.
> 
> Dejando por un lado la ridícula cifra oficial de 4500 personas, que esas casi serían las que están paseando por la calle en esa zona en un día normal, y tomando como cifra más acercada a la realidad la de la BBC de 60.000, es un fracaso, y más teniendo en cuenta que ha ido gente de otras zonas de España.
> 
> Las manifas antiaborto, contra la ETA, las del no a la guerra, etc, etc de esta última década, multiplicaban la que menos por 10 esta cifra.



Quienes se deberían plantear cosas son los que convocaron esas manifestaciones. Todo absolutamente organizado, sin amenazas veladas del poder a los posibles asistentes, y esto que apenas está organizado ni tiene padrinos visibles se compara con ellas.

Está claro que donde haya miles de pancarteros que comen de los partidos siempre habrá bulto.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Estoy viendo al rojo vivo, de qué caverna han sacado a ese tipejo??


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

con esa mierda de bandera, anda y que los hostien


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

fórmicomadmaxista dijo:


> Sin la bandera rojigualda esto esta condenado al fracaso. La gente no va porque piensa que son todos perroflautas.



Exacto, en una protesta así me deja perplejo que no haya banderas españolas. Si es España, pues que saquen su bandera, ¿no?


----------



## delany (29 Sep 2012)

Jarko dijo:


> Es el traje hamijo no lo ves????



a la próxima todos con traje #quesoycompañerocoño


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Llévesela usted y no se lleve del pinganillo, ciberinfiltrado.



Creeme que te echan a patadas.


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Don Enrique dijo:


> No te creas, me acuerdo un Sábado por la mañana de Marzo de 2003, saliendo en TVE1 el ministro de interior Acebes adviertiendo a la gente que no fuera a la manifestación contra la guerra, porque era ilegal.
> 
> Y con un Delegado del Gobierno llamado Ansuátegui, que deja a la Cifuentes como progre buenrrollista.
> 
> Las amenazas veladas siempre estuvieron ahí, que parecéis nuevos.



No tiene nada que ver y lo sabes . La prueba la tienes en que nadie le hizo ni puto caso porque no había motivo , en la mani origen de la de hoy todo el mundo ha visto que puede acabar con la cabeza abierta o detenido sólo por ir . Han metido todo el miedo que han podido .


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Doc McCoy (29 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> Estoy buscando desde hace rato por Terra y no encuentro nada




Se llama Georgina Ferriy está en Neptuno, al pie del cañón, pero no en directo (de momento)

De esta tarde:

La policía retiene a un manifestante por llamarlos 'compañeros


----------



## Colakaos (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> No veo hoy a los de las banderitas rojas y negras , para lo radicales que eran no se les ve muy comprometidos .



Joder estoy comiendo y casi me atraganto, cabrones que sois)))


----------



## 2plx2 (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Creeme que te echan a patadas.



Había un tipo envuelto en la bandera rojigualda con su escudito constitucional... Nadie le ha dicho nada durante las 2h y media que he estado allí.


----------



## yogurtero (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que ninguna de las manifestaciones que citas han sido vetadas por todos los medios , ni se ha amenazado a los posibles asistentes de todas las formas posibles .



Lo primero, no creo que sea cierto, de hecho está teniendo bastante más seguimiento por televisión que varias de las que cité (obviamente, no por la tele pública).

Lo segundo, es cierto y es un punto a considerar, estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Lo que me da más pena es cómo la principal prensa y canales de este país pasan de todo esto, ole la Sexta por al menos cubrir en directo con un especial, qué menos....


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Colakaos dijo:


> Joder estoy comiendo y casi me atraganto, cabrones que sois)))



Ahora lo acabo de pillar yo! Este metalero es un cachondo!


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

2plx2 dijo:


> Había un tipo envuelto en la bandera rojigualda con su escudito constitucional... Nadie le ha dicho nada durante las 2h y media que he estado allí.



Sería el único. Por que yo he estado en Neptuno y luego en Carrera de San Jerónimo y nada de nada. Una puta pena.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2012)

Yo el día 25 vi también dos rojigualdas durante mucho tiempo, y doy fe de que sus portadoras no recibieron presión ninguna, saque una foto pero estaba lejos


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

Me reincorporo al foro ahora mismo.
¿Cuanta peña hay? ¿más o menos que los dias anteriores?


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Hay movimientos dentro de la jaula de los monos, detrás de la verja. Se están adelantando unos cuantos, no hay nada como tirarles cacahuetes.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Sep 2012)

2plx2 dijo:


> Había un tipo envuelto en la bandera rojigualda con su escudito constitucional... Nadie le ha dicho nada durante las 2h y media que he estado allí.



Shhhhh, que les desmontas su coartada desmotivadora preferida


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2012)

Se ve mal pero ahí estuvieron en medio de toda la plaza


----------



## dabuti (29 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


>



Y en manga corta.
En Valladolid ha sido de 7 a 8 y media, bueno hacía frío para el nano y me he venido, y había conexión con internet al streaming de Madrid y gente hablando y dando testimonios.
Apenas éramos 300, pero había amenaza de lluvia y el sitio, Plaza España, no era muy bueno.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

La policía echa hasta a los patinadores de Ópera. Niños d 4 y 7 años preguntan por qué? #29S #29sSiSePuede


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> Que pesados con las banderitas ... sería mejor poner las ideas que se defienden en cárteles enormes.



Si,y los carteles en varios idiomas,inglés,español,alemán,chino.....


----------



## CazaPepitos (29 Sep 2012)

Los de InterLobotomia pedian mano dura esta mañana contra los "cuatro piojosos" que se manifiestan... deben estar acojonados viendo lo de esta noche


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

yogurtero dijo:


> Lo primero, no creo que sea cierto, de hecho está teniendo bastante más seguimiento por televisión que varias de las que cité (obviamente, no por la tele pública).
> 
> Lo segundo, es cierto y es un punto a considerar, estoy de acuerdo.



Casi todas las nombradas antes fueron en Madrid , Telemadrid conectó en directo durante horas con lo que sucedía . En todas las que llevamos de 15M , DRY , 15O , 15J , 25S , 29S y similares , han hecho un veto absoluto con el tema . Los demás medios se han hecho eco cuando ha habido palos o cuando ya se llevaban horas de manifestación , nunca antes y mucho menos ir "avisando" a la gente para que fuera , al contrario , las pocas menciones que se han hecho desde los medios ha sido para meter miedo a ir .


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Estuve el martes y he estado hoy. Y ni una bandera.

Es cierto que, como así prueban las fotos, que había pero es una mota de polvo en medio del desierto.


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

Doc McCoy dijo:


> Se llama Georgina Ferriy está en Neptuno, al pie del cañón, pero no en directo (de momento)
> 
> De esta tarde:
> 
> La policía retiene a un manifestante por llamarlos 'compañeros



Ya, ya sabemos que está:







pero queremos directo!!!


----------



## Siskel (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Sería el único. Por que yo he estado en Neptuno y luego en Carrera de San Jerónimo y nada de nada. Una puta pena.



Es lógico que la gente sienta cierta animadversión por ese pañuelo que aparece de fondo en todas las fotillos de los joputas del gobierno.


----------



## Hereje1972 (29 Sep 2012)

falta una que ponga
!!! policía el pueblo os necesita !!!


----------



## CazaPepitos (29 Sep 2012)

Cuando no aparece alguna bandera no es por miedo, es porque algunos se han apropiado de ella.
Pero para actos así es mejor no llevarlas, lo importante es la gente y no los símbolos


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Coartada 1 del Community Management:
> -Hablar de banderitas
> Coartada 2 del Community Management:
> -Decir que con manitas al aire no se consigue nada
> ...



No metas a todos en el mismo saco Bhan...


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

#29S las posibles salidas de la plaza están taponadas por cordones de lecheras. Es peligroso y de una insensatez tremenda!


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

Hoygan en la sexta han dicho que la peña estaba tratando de rodear el BdE tambien


----------



## Chache (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> La policía echa hasta a los patinadores de Ópera. Niños d 4 y 7 años preguntan por qué? #29S #29sSiSePuede



¿De ópera? ¿Hay gente yendo hacia el senado?


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Estuve el martes y he estado hoy. Y ni una bandera.
> 
> Es cierto que, como así prueban las fotos, que había pero es una mota de polvo en medio del desierto.



Una foto es una mota de polvo, tu palabra diciendo que si la llevas te echan es una ley científica demostrada.


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Bhan83 que todo lo que se mueve aquí no son cibertroles, relájate un poco.


----------



## cocinerobasura (29 Sep 2012)

acabo de poner la sexta, y he visto como uno que estaba leyendo parece algo de la constitución según le han dicho, le han intentado detener?


----------



## Siskel (29 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> #29S las posibles salidas de la plaza están taponadas por cordones de lecheras. Es peligroso y de una insensatez tremenda!



#29S No son antidisturbios por haber sido los primeros de la clase.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

"La televisión publica Francesa France emitiendo en directo! #29S. Pero claro en Spañistan no pasa nada, hay furgol y novelas" #TrueStory


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Giorgina dónde estás, los burbujistas te invocamos !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

asamblea en Neptuno


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

La policía retiene a un manifestante por llamarlos 'compañeros


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

CNN cifra los asistentes en 100.000. La Delegación dice que que solo 4500 Seguimiento minuto a minuto del #29s la cifra sube...


----------



## cojonesya (29 Sep 2012)

Los que ya no estamos acostumbrados a ver la tele, cada día sentimos más nauseas las pocas veces que la encendemos.

Estoy viendo la Secta y la capacidad televisiva de convertirlo todo en un debate para mandriles y macacos es asombrosa.

Que si radicales, que si violentos, que si tu pegas primero, que si tu más, que si me pesa la polla y no se que hacer con ella.

Es un Sálvame disfrazado de _halternatibismo varato_. Y los fanboys de la madera y la oligarquía no sé que cojones hacen todavía con la cabeza pegada al cuerpo. En cualquier país sano deberían estar decapitados y ensartados en una estaca en la plaza mayor.


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

hay mas peña o menos que en días anteriores?¿?¿


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

Alexander the Grape dijo:


> Hoygan en la sexta han dicho que la peña estaba tratando de rodear el BdE tambien



Poco podrán sacar de allí...los ladrones ya se fueron con las manos llenas. Además, las cámaras acorazas del oro están criando polvo a mansalva gracias a Sorbessss.

Quizás encuentren ratones...


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Giorgina dónde estás, los burbujistas te invocamos !!!!!!!!!!



Otra como la del otro día y le montamos un club de fans y un hilo con chincheta permanente.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

epic fail el de "soy compañero"


----------



## dodaltel (29 Sep 2012)

¿No hay streaming?


----------



## CazaPepitos (29 Sep 2012)

Están llegando refuerzos, delegación del gobierno quiere que esto no se convierta en algo habitual


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

Donde está Georgina de Terra ?¿?¿:S:S


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Joder con Al rojo vivo, le está un colaborador leyendo la cartilla al que defiende a la policía, no tiene desperdicio el programa.


----------



## Insurrección (29 Sep 2012)

cocinerobasura dijo:


> acabo de poner la sexta, y he visto como uno que estaba leyendo parece algo de la constitución según le han dicho, le han intentado detener?



Le detuvieron y/o le hostiaron, no recuerdo...


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Streaming de la CBS

CBS News, Ustream.TV: CBS News behind the scenes live news coverage. Noticias de última hora


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

No, @hermanntertsch la democracia se la han cargado los políticos corruptos y los periodistas vendidos como Ud,el resto somos el pueblo #29S coño el que faltaba


----------



## wolfy (29 Sep 2012)

dodaltel dijo:


> ¿No hay streaming?



Reuters Live Stream


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

El de la Guarda Urbana está dejandole bien al madero...


----------



## ÇhíN0 (29 Sep 2012)

Que grande el ex policia en al rojo vivo

Epico


----------



## Greco (29 Sep 2012)

Estoy viendo el reportaje de TeleMandril de la del 25S y me han entrado arcadas mas de dos y tres veces... Dios mio que puta mierda de mass mierda. El problema es que hay gente que se lo tragara a pies juntillas.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Sep 2012)

Dicen en Telecirco que el Ministro de Interior dice que hay quinientos radicales violentos infiltrados. 

De momento no ha dado sus números de placa.


----------



## Lloba (29 Sep 2012)

Soy la única que está viendo el especial de Al rojo vivo y no se aguanta sentada de la mala leche?


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> No, @hermanntertsch la democracia se la han cargado los políticos corruptos y los periodistas vendidos como Ud,el resto somos el pueblo #29S coño el que faltaba



El Herman ese menudo pájaro. Yo le entiendo, él defiende a sus amos, es lo normal. Es un buen perro...


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

el la asamblea se está tratando la continuidad de la acción


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Insurrección dijo:


> Le detuvieron y/o le hostiaron, no recuerdo...



Le detuvieron, la policía luego dijo que si es que antes estaba incitando y tal, excusas, excusas, excusas....


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

"Desde el surgimiento del 15m españa tiene una dictadura..."


----------



## CazaPepitos (29 Sep 2012)

Tertsch es un baboso. No estiende que el pueblo es quien debe aupar y derribar sistemas. Esa es la esencia de la libertad


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

Lloba dijo:


> Soy la única que está viendo el especial de Al rojo vivo y no se aguanta sentada de la mala leche?



están canalizando perfectamente, son unos profesionales sin duda


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (29 Sep 2012)

A primera hora

<center>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/o-os0RLRzNbZkVmMEhWBE9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-rRzd9hRqaHE/UGdSVUpzhVI/AAAAAAAAZZ8/fnr53M8e79U/s800/IMG_1478.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a>

</center>


Algunos si han conseguido pasar el vallado


<center>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/paZfKDV6MtYxmZ8uphrbgNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-1my1LcYKSu8/UGdSVCGauvI/AAAAAAAAZZ4/UZbmePJ4rbU/s800/IMG_1495.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4g4bBw76I5yliZcNWwaHedMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-v6Nwc7h6gVs/UGdSXi_ewqI/AAAAAAAAZaQ/OZVt1bDrDBI/s800/IMG_1497.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a>
</center>


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

Estamos de asamblea en el lateral dcho de Neptuno (mirando al Congreso). Detrás de las vallas no hay nada, el Congreso está vacío


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

"El mundo no será destruido por lo que cometen maldades,sino por los que las contemplan impasibles" Einstein #29SAlacalle #29S


----------



## Avispa (29 Sep 2012)

*Texto leído en la plaza de Neptuno a las 20h*

Publicado el 29/09/2012 por coordinadora25s
El pasado 25S nos convocamos a rodear el Congreso de los diputados para rescatarlo del secuestro de la soberanía popular llevado a cabo por la Troika y los mercados financieros. Una ocupación ejecutada con el consentimiento y la colaboración de la mayoría de los partidos políticos. A pesar de las constantes amenazas, las manipulaciones mediáticas y la intensa campaña para infundir temor en la población, decenas de miles de personas acudimos a la cita y dijimos alto y claro que no tenemos miedo, que estamos juntas en esto y que no vamos a pararnos hasta que dimitan y se inicie un proceso constituyente.

El gobierno nos respondió con golpes, infiltraciones, detenciones, violencia indiscriminada, heridos y un despliegue policial absolutamente inédito. Sin embargo… perdió. Las imágenes de la represión han dado la vuelta al mundo y la visita de Rajoy a la ONU quedó completamente ensombrecida por la capacidad organizativa y comunicativa que hemos demostrado. El debate sobre la legitimidad de la acción del 25 se ha abierto, y hoy toda la sociedad española habla de ello, debate, opina, toma posición. Hemos iniciado una gran conversación y este es el camino que queremos seguir.

Por mucho que gobierno y medios de comunicación traten de convertir nuestras reivindicaciones en un problema de orden público, salir a la calle a reivindicar derechos es hacer política, manifestarse es hacer política, tomar la palabra es hacer política.

Seguimos aprendiendo. Hoy, 29 de septiembre, las calles se han vuelto a llenar con miles de personas que dicen basta y que quieren tirar del freno a una realidad que se está volviendo cada vez más insoportable. Y además, hoy, salimos para acompañar y sentirnos acompañados por nuestros hermanos y hermanas portugueses, griegos e italianos, rodeando su propio parlamento. Los “Cerdos” son ellos, nosotros y nosotras somos el sur de Europa, y sin el sur de Europa, no hay Europa posible.

Seguimos rodeando el Congreso porque queremos dar un salto en la movilización social y poner en el centro la recuperación de la soberanía y del poder ciudadano, es decir, de la democracia. En este año y medio hemos aprendido a integrar, a pensar y actuar colectivamente, entablando alianzas imprevisibles: mareas de todos los colores tomando la ciudad; vecinos y vecinas parando desahucios, funcionarios y funcionarias cortando calles… Ahora sabemos descifrar complejos conceptos económicos y legales, cuidarnos y cuidar a las demás, comunicarnos mejor, gestionar espacios de participación y discusión en las redes, las plazas,y los centros de trabajo; reírnos de la violenta estupidez del poder, ante la que, cada vez más, resistimos en lugar de correr. Hemos logrado ampliar los métodos de las viejas formas de lucha, y hemos llevado a cabo iniciativas que queremos seguir desarrollando desde abajo, sin atajos y paso a paso. Porque creemos que el tiempo de las decisiones tomadas por unos pocos ha terminado; porque, frente a quienes quieren dejarnos sin futuro, tenemos los medios y la inteligencia colectiva para decidir y construir la sociedad que queremos; porque no necesitamos falsos intermediarios, sino recursos y herramientas colectivas que fomenten activamente la participación política de todas las personas en los asuntos comunes.

Seguimos rodeando el Congreso para decirles a quienes dicen mandarnos que no, que desobedeceremos sus imposiciones injustas, como la de pagar su deuda, y que defenderemos los derechos colectivos: la vivienda, la educación, la salud, el empleo, la participación democrática, la renta. Para iniciar un proceso que permita que los responsables de la crisis dejen de ser impunes, para que los pirómanos que han provocado nuestra crisis no sean recompensados y empiecen, en cambio, a ser juzgados.

Ni el gobierno de Zapatero, ni el de Rajoy nos han escuchado. Ambos han traicionado a sus propios votantes llevando adelante medidas que prometieron que nunca pondrían en marcha. No obedecen a los ciudadanos, no tienen la valentía ni interés para hacerlo. El gobierno Rajoy, por lo tanto, no nos sirve y exigimos su dimisión.

Hoy se han presentando los presupuestos generales del Estado para el año que viene. Esos presupuestos son el resultado de una reforma de la Constitución ejecutada a medias entre el PSOE y el PP sin que la ciudadanía pudiera decir nada al respecto. Esos presupuestos dedican mucho más dinero a pagar una deuda ilegítima que a las necesidades sociales que puede articular una salida colectiva de la crisis. Esos presupuestos son una vergüenza para la soberanía nacional, para la democracia. Y por eso tenemos que pararlos.

Queremos hacer un llamamiento a una nueva movilización cuando los presupuestos se discutan en el Parlamento. Queremos estar de nuevo aquí esos días para decirles que no, que se acabó gobernar sin preguntar.

Exigimos también el cese de la criminalización, la libertad de la persona aún detenida y que se retiren todos los cargos imputados a las otras compañeras que asimismo fueron vejadas y maltratadas en virtud de unas diligencias intolerables en un estado de derecho. Que se abra una investigación sobre la actuación policial durante el día 25.

Estos días hemos visto que podemos, si nos organizamos, si nos comunicamos, si usamos nuestras redes e infundimos confianza, calma, inteligencia colectiva. Por eso os proponemos que participéis en la Coordinadora25S, no sólo aquí en Madrid, sino en todas partes, que organicéis vuestros propios nodos de esta red, que hagáis vuestras las convocatorias… Nos están quitando lo poco que quedaba por defender. Nos queda absolutamente todo por construir.

No tenemos miedo.
Los presupuestos de la vergüenza, los vamos a rodear.
Que se vayan.
Sí se puede.

Compártelo

Enlace


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

Menudas terneras embutidas, madre de dios, qué culos más grasientos para tan delicadas damas de alta alcurnia...


----------



## davitin (29 Sep 2012)

El gobierno puede hacer lo que quiera.

Estas acciones, simplemente, se van a multiplicar con el paso del tiempo, cada vez seran manifestaciones mas multitudinarias, menos espaciadas en el tiempo, y mucho mas violentas.

Creen que con mano dura van a solucionar algo, se creen que la poblacion española es gilipoll.as de forma congenita o algo asi.


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

¿Veis alguna guillotina?


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

No extraña el lío para definir el déficit para el 2013 y lo que hay que pedir de rescate, si dicen que en el #29s hay 4500 personas… 

::


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Lloba dijo:


> Soy la única que está viendo el especial de Al rojo vivo y no se aguanta sentada de la mala leche?



Yo vuelvo a buscar feeds, que lo de la Secta es un Salvame politizado hacia los extremos.


----------



## Kaplan (29 Sep 2012)

En el 'debate' de la Sexta se echa en falta a alguien como Antonio García-Trevijano que deje en evidencia a todos los periodistas vendidos al poder. Pero no le llevarán, no.

Son un refrito de tópicos: que si la democracia que nos hemos dado, que si esto es como el 23F, que la soberanía reside en el parlamento, que si las urnas blabla...


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> A primera hora
> 
> <center>
> 
> ...





No hay algún indignado "locaza" que nos pueda hacer de caballo de Troya?
:rolleye:


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

El problema es que mucha gente que está hasta el cipote de estos hijos de la gran puta que nos gobiernan les tira para atrás el rollito izquierdista comunista que se trae la manifestación. 

Yo sí voy porque creo que ahora hay que sudar de los trapos pero respeto que otros no les apetezca pasars por allí por el ambiente rojero que se respira.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Sep 2012)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> A primera hora
> Algunos si han conseguido pasar el vallado



Iban a una boda, según se comenta en twitter la novia incluso bajó a saludar a los concentrados.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Yo también veo la Sexta, no sé si reír o llorar escuchando tonterías.


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> El problema es que mucha gente que está hasta el cipote de estos hijos de la gran puta que nos gobiernan les tira para atrás el rollito izquierdista comunista que se trae la manifestación.
> 
> Yo sí voy porque creo que ahora hay que sudar de los trapos pero respeto que otros no les apetezca pasars por allí por el ambiente rojero que se respira.



correcto. yo soy de esos


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

Calle Duque de Medinaceli, tras el Palace. 22h. También bloqueo policial. #29s Twitter / Virginiapalonso: Calle Duque de Medinaceli, ...


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

La verdadera revolución pasa por votar a estos: 

Voto en Blanco


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Nos habeis tocado los cojones por encima de vuestras posibilidades. #29S Twitter / S_Sanchez_: Nos habeis tocado los cojones ...


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

¿germen de una asamblea constituyente?


----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)

Con lo sencillo que sería usar las vallas de barrera para cuando se emocionen los perros queden retenidos al otro lado jajaja


----------



## Lloba (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> La verdadera revolución pasa por votar a estos:
> 
> Voto en Blanco



Con el actual sistema electoral vamos de culo, hará falta mucho más que eso


----------



## Kaplan (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> La verdadera revolución pasa por votar a estos:
> 
> Voto en Blanco



No estoy de acuerdo. Votar, a quien sea, es aceptar el sistema proporcional, los partidos estatales, la no separación de poderes, la ausencia de representatividad...

Votar, en este sistema, es antidemocrático.


----------



## ATENEA3 (29 Sep 2012)

Asamblea en Neptuno. Se convoca a toda la ciudadanía a parar la aprobación de los presupuestos generales los días 23, 24 y 25 d octubre


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Tres manifas de las menos masivas de la ciudad en una semana
Cuatro porrazos
Un camarero equiparado al héroe de la plaza de Tiannamen aumentado que con el tirón ve aumentada su facturación en bravas y croquetas

Esto es España


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

en intereconomía no es les dejado hacer conexiones en directo, la policía se lo ha impedido


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (29 Sep 2012)

Encadenando (otra vez) el Congreso


<center>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/T26A-MY33A8?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

</center>


----------



## 2plx2 (29 Sep 2012)

Les acaba de dejar en ridículo con lo de Occuppy Wall Street, les ha dejado sin argumentos.


----------



## gugueta (29 Sep 2012)

Protestan miles de personas en Alemania contra desigualdad social. Excélsior


----------



## CazaPepitos (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> La verdadera revolución pasa por votar a estos:
> 
> Voto en Blanco



No se trata de votar a alguien, se trata de votar por algo.
El problema es cuando el voto se convierte en fanboysmo


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Kaplan dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Votar, a quien sea, es aceptar el sistema proporcional, los partidos estatales, la no separación de poderes, la ausencia de representatividad...
> 
> Votar, en este sistema, es antidemocrático.



Escaños en blanco proponen vacíar el Congreso. Que se queden vacíos y no quede otra que iniciar un nuevo proceso constituyente.


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

> Tres manifas de las menos masivas de la ciudad en una semana
> Cuatro porrazos
> Un camarero equiparado al héroe de la plaza de Tiannamen aumentado que con el tirón ve aumentada su facturación en bravas y croquetas
> 
> Esto es España



hale venga pásese por genova a recoger la galletita


----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)

ATENEA3 dijo:


> Asamblea en Neptuno. Se convoca a toda la ciudadanía a parar la aprobación de los presupuestos generales los días 23, 24 y 25 d octubre



23,24 y 25 de Octubre?

Hay que seguir aguantando la agonía?

Pareces más una infiltrada de la casta que una persona que quiere un cambio. Lo mismo va para los que montan la asamblea y deciden por todos como si fueran nuestros representantes...

Se para saliendo todos los días a la calle y sino visitando a los políticos en sus casas...


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## fórmicomadmaxista (29 Sep 2012)

BHAN83 dijo:


> A mí me da arcadas la bandera republicana.
> 
> Pero no me dedico a desmoralizar a nadie como tú.





Al contrario, animo a que se utilice la bandera rojidualda que es diferente. La única apreciación que hago es que el no uso evita que vaya gente.

Imagina la cara de los de intereconomia viendo la plaza llena de banderas rojigualdas o a los polis... no tendría precio....:rolleye:


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wsfwmzAZgOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Divad (29 Sep 2012)

Los 500 revolucionarios que dice la policía están en primera línea haciéndose unas pajillas con sus compañeros del otro lado de la valla.


----------



## Avispa (29 Sep 2012)

ATENEA3 dijo:


> Asamblea en Neptuno. Se convoca a toda la ciudadanía a parar la aprobación de los presupuestos generales los días 23, 24 y 25 d octubre



Pregunta para burbujistas:

¿Será en Octubre... porque al final así lo decide el pueblo? ienso:


----------



## Gliese (29 Sep 2012)

*Conceden la medalla con distintivo rojo a dos altos mandos policiales que coordinaron el 25-S]*
*
Se trata del Comisario Jefe de Seguridad Ciudadana de Madrid y del jefe de la primera unidad de antidisturbios de Madrid. La medalla roja supone para ambos una mejora salarial del 10% de por vida*. En el caso del segundo mando es la tercera medalla roja que se le concede. 
La concesión de este galardón se produjo días antes de que se celebrase la iniciativa ciudadana de 'Rodea el Congreso', que supuso que la Policía preparase uno de los mayores despliegues operativos de los últimos años, con 1.400 antidisturbios. Los sindicatos policiales denuncian que los mandos que reciben las medallas rojas no suelen cumplir estos requisitos

Las condecoraciones policiales se encuentran reguladas en la Ley 5/1964, normativa que explica cuales son los requisitos necesarios para que un agente la reciba. En el caso de la medalla roja los galardonados deben haber sido heridos en acto de servicio, participar en "tres o más servicios, en los que, mediante agresión de armas, concurran las circunstancias del apartado anterior, aunque no resultara herido", realizar un servicio "abnegado en circunstancias de peligro para su persona" o realizar "hechos distinguidos y extraordinarios en los que haya quedado patente un riesgo o peligro personal".

*Los sindicatos policiales denuncian que los mandos que reciben las medallas rojas no suelen cumplir estos requisitos, y que todo es "un mercadeo de medallas" para pagar "favores políticos", con una importante mejora salarial.* Este martes se van a conceder 97 medallas rojas, de las que 59 corresponden a mandos medios y altos. De hecho, este año se van a conceder un 70% más de medallas rojas a la escala superior que en 2011, mientras que las concedidas a los subinspectores y la escaba básica se reducen un 72 y un 70% respectivamente.

*Entre los galardonados también está una inspectora que es hija del Comisario General de Extranjería. "Es normal que todos los años reciba la medalla algún hijo policía de un alto mando", explican fuentes policiales*. En este caso concreto supondrá una mejora salarial de 120 euros al mes mientras siga en el Cuerpo.

:vomito: :vomito: :vomito:

Conceden la medalla con distintivo rojo a dos altos mandos policiales que coordinaron el 25-S - 20minutos.es


----------



## Kaplan (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Escaños en blanco proponen vacíar el Congreso. Que se queden vacíos y no quede otra que iniciar un nuevo proceso constituyente.



El objetivo es respetable, pero los medios refuerzan el sistema porque es participación en él.

Además, el poder legislativo puede quedarse sin representación y no tendría efecto en la marcha del país. Los 350 diputados, hoy día, son caros elementos decorativos.


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

500 infiltrados radicales sobre 4500 asistentes son... algo más de un 11%

Con un 11% de radicales, como es posible que desde las 6 no haya habido una sola hostia?

Ya llaman radical a cualquiera


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Creeme que sí más de 11 millones votase a escaños en blanco esto da un vuelco y lo mejor PACÍFICO.


----------



## kabezorro (29 Sep 2012)

vapeador dijo:


> Yo vuelvo a buscar feeds, que lo de la Secta es un Salvame politizado hacia los extremos.




a mi me han dado ganar de ir y reventar la boca tanto a Maruenda como al de ¨compañeros¨
menos mal que esta el señor mayor ex guardia urbana


----------



## CazaPepitos (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Creeme que sí más de 11 millones votase a escaños en blanco esto da un vuelco y lo mejor PACÍFICO.



La casta lo ignoraría sin despeinarse. Hay que tumbarlos con sus métodos para que no puedan ignorarlo.


----------



## Gliese (29 Sep 2012)

*El Gobierno aumenta los gastos reservados para que el CNI disponga de dos millones más*

*El Gobierno aumentará un 6,7% los fondos reservados asignados a los Ministerios de Presidencia (CNI), Defensa, Interior y Asuntos Exteriores, que en 2013 sumarán 26,8 millones de euros. El incremento lo absorbe el CNI que dirige el general Félix Sanz Roldán, que el próximo año contará con dos millones más.* :8: :8: :8::8:

El Gobierno aumenta los gastos reservados para que el CNI disponga de dos millones más - 20minutos.es

Nos van a controlar hasta las bragas :S :S

*Solo se informa en sesión secreta*

A partir de ahora, habrá que fijar una fecha para que, conforme a la legislación vigente, los titulares de los Ministerios que disponen de fondos reservados comparezcan ante el Parlamento para dar cuenta de la utilización de estas partidas.

La Comisión de Gastos Reservados aún no se ha reunido esta legislaturaDado que se trata de fondos de especial naturaleza, el Gobierno solo informa en sesión secreta y ante una comisión de la que solo forman parte un diputado de cada grupo parlamentario elegido por una mayoría cualificada del Pleno del Congreso.

*ESTO YA ES DE LOCOS*


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

PP$OE dijo:


> Acaban de sacar unas imágenes en la sexta de tíos con capuchas y pasamontañas y con banderas rojas sin ningún símbolo más.
> 
> POLICíA HDP!!!!!!!!



Por lo visto les han echado de la mani cuando han llegado .


----------



## CazaPepitos (29 Sep 2012)

kabezorro dijo:


> a mi me han dado ganar de ir y reventar la boca tanto a Maruenda como al de ¨compañeros¨
> menos mal que esta el señor mayor ex guardia urbana



El Maruenda debe ser quien le hace la pajilla matutina a Rajao, tanto servilismo da arcadas :ouch:


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

Lloba dijo:


> Soy la única que está viendo el especial de Al rojo vivo y no se aguanta sentada de la mala leche?



*Vomitivo, *, vergonzoso,


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Tres manifas de las menos masivas de la ciudad en una semana
> Cuatro porrazos
> Un camarero equiparado al héroe de la plaza de Tiannamen aumentado que con el tirón ve aumentada su facturación en bravas y croquetas
> 
> Esto es España



Y si te parece algo sin interés, ¿qué cojones haces aquí?

Quizás estarías mejor follando con la parienta, paseando al perro....porque te has apuntado todos los días a hacer el seguimiento vía foro, no has faltado ninguno...

Contradicción contradicción.....:XX:


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

Ya empieza.


----------



## eich pi el (29 Sep 2012)

Che diganme ¿Que piensan lograr los españoles con estas manifestaciones tan sosas?


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> La verdadera revolución pasa por votar a estos:
> 
> Voto en Blanco



Con todos los respetos, creo que no se presentan o al menos no a nivel nacional.

Estos otros, ESCAÑOS EN BLANCO (Eb) sí, se lo aseguro :rolleye:.


----------



## dabuti (29 Sep 2012)

Este vídeo, creo que del No a La Guerra, nos muestra los sicópatas que tenemos en la policía española.

[YOUTUBE]ucImuy4By90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Llegan los palos .


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

CazaPepitos dijo:


> La casta lo ignoraría sin despeinarse. Hay que tumbarlos con sus métodos para que no puedan ignorarlo.



Hay un partido que se llama así:

MCxVBC

Y su intención es esa VACIAR EL CONGRESO.


----------



## Big_Lanister (29 Sep 2012)

ostias in coming


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

¿Ha sido un petardo o un pelotazo? la gente ha hecho amago de echar a correr.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Ya empieza.



el que.. ..


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Qué ha pasado?

Parece que se ha liado en el centro del mogollón.


----------



## 2plx2 (29 Sep 2012)

Diamantina dijo:


> Pregunta para burbujistas:
> 
> ¿Será en Octubre... porque al final así lo decide el pueblo? ienso:



Será en octubre porque:

-Hay 50.000 millones de vencimientos hasta fin de año. 26000 en octubre
-No hay un puto euro
-Las auditorías son el hazmerreir de loj merjcadoh
-Los PGE son el otro hazmerreir de loj merjcadoh
-Lo de Cataluña sigue adelante
-Y la imagen de gobierno autoritario y represivo ha calado fuerte internacionalmente

... No se puede hacer peor.


----------



## Avispa (29 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Tres manifas de las menos masivas de la ciudad en una semana
> Cuatro porrazos
> Un camarero equiparado al héroe de la plaza de Tiannamen aumentado que con el tirón ve aumentada su facturación en bravas y croquetas
> 
> Esto es España



Un forero que no distingue el 29s de una manifestación al uso.
Una interpretación torticera de la defensa valiente y solidaria que hizo el camarero del bar El Prado.
Un teclado.

Esto es un forero casposo intentando contagiarnos su mala leche.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Corred insensatos, parece que habemus carga...


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Se están sentando delante de las vallas para que no haya cargas .


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

eich pi el dijo:


> Che diganme ¿Que piensan lograr los españoles con estas manifestaciones tan sosas?



Las de Chile sí que tienen miga, cómo me reía yo con los estudiantes, vaya huevos le echaban...

Daban hostias como panes a los maderos...


----------



## jurbu (29 Sep 2012)

El 25 la señal de *tve* tenía un retardo de un minuto (respecto a la señal de *El País*), hoy están menos preocupados y es de unos escasos 10" (respecto a *Reuters*) por si tienen que poner barras y cortar la señal.

Desconozco si Reuters también tendrá bucle porque El país tiene otra señal con muchas más cámaras.

TVE... Noticias en Directo 2 - RTVE.es
Reuters... Reuters Live Stream
El País... Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Llegan los palos .



Normal, con mas de un 10% de asistentes radicales, lo que no se es como no hay llamas ya en Madrid, con el edificio del congreso y al menos 20 lecheras ardiendo... Hasta el agua de la fuente de Neptuno debería estar ensangrentada...

(O será que han llegado ya cuatro infiltrados al lado de las vallas?)


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Los maderos ya están equipados hasta arriba , hostias en breve .


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Acaban de disparar al aire. Mucha gente ha salido corriendo. Somo muchos más y hay personas que no pueden correr. NO CORRÁIS! #29s


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Vídeo: Los manifestantes del 25-S vuelven a concentrarse junto al Congreso | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## Jarko (29 Sep 2012)

Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## fórmicomadmaxista (29 Sep 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> Algún stream por favor¿?



Reuters Live Stream


----------



## eich pi el (29 Sep 2012)

Hora de mostrar de que estais hecho españoles!!!
Resistencia!


----------



## Kaplan (29 Sep 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> Algún stream por favor¿?



International Comission Barcelona streams... - live streaming video powered by Livestream
Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

V for Vendetta - final revolution scene - YouTube

Este es el camino hamijos.


----------



## ronanoir (29 Sep 2012)

Reuters Live Stream


----------



## Gliese (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## dabuti (29 Sep 2012)

paconan dijo:


> hale venga pásese por genova a recoger la galletita



Pués que se ande en Génova con cuidado que la casta peperra los usa como un Tampax.......


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

eich pi el dijo:


> Hora de mostrar de que estais hecho españoles!!!
> Resistencia!



Hasta ahora los de allá ganais por goleada. Se puede remontar...........


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> V for Vendetta - final revolution scene - YouTube
> 
> Este es el camino hamijos.



Si se diera esto algún día , podría morir tranquilo .

PD : ahora que lo pienso , mejor no , no me podría perder el mundo que vendría después de eso .


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Sep 2012)

Mirad el streaming del Pais. tienen la camara encima de las vallas.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

voy haciendome las palomitas


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> Algún stream por favor¿?



Reuters Live Stream

El otro día también hubo tres o cuatro pelotazos lanzados al aire, o lanzados sin motivo de carga aparente.

Yo creo que lo hacen para que los más miedosos, o los ancianos, se asusten y se vayan a casa, sino no me lo explico.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

lanzamiento de botellas contra los policías 22:27 #29s


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (29 Sep 2012)

Ya se están preparando para cargar...


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

¿Lo de la ratonera lo decis por los manifestantes o por los pollos?


----------



## alcorconita (29 Sep 2012)

Se están preparando para cargar.


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Reuters Live Stream
> 
> El otro día también hubo tres o cuatro pelotazos lanzados al aire, o lanzados sin motivo de carga aparente.
> 
> Yo creo que lo hacen para que los más miedosos, o los ancianos, se asusten y se vayan a casa, sino no me lo explico.



Hay que reconocer que antes de dar estopa, avisan.

No porque sean buena gente... sino porque hasta que no asusten a unos cuantos y reduzcan el número de "enemigos" están en clara desventaja.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

La gente sale corriendo sin ton ni son, "que cargan, dicen" . De momento nada. Muchos gritos. Sensatez por dios #29S

Los antidisturbios llevan los cascos puestos. La gente se dispersa en la Plaza de las Cortés tras la tensión. #29s


----------



## Colakaos (29 Sep 2012)

La gente grita INFILTRADOS, INFILTRADOS!!!!


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Los polimierdas la van a liar en breve...............


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

Pero como van a cargar con la de peña que hay ?¿ Gentuza.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> La gente sale corriendo sin ton ni son, "que cargan, dicen" . De momento nada. Muchos gritos. Sensatez por dios #29S
> 
> Los antidisturbios llevan los cascos puestos. La gente se dispersa en la Plaza de las Cortés tras la tensión. #29s



vaya panda de borregos


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Digo yo que si cargan, tendrán que salir... y que por donde salen ellos puede entrar la marea humana... y en número está claro quienes son más...


----------



## explorador (29 Sep 2012)

Mentiras La Sexta y Telecinco estén en directo en primer time no habrá ninguna carga, hasta para eso son cobardes


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Han tirado del cable? Se me han parado los streamings del Pais y RT en el mismo punto.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (29 Sep 2012)

¿Van a cargar desde fuera y obligar a la gente a saltar la valla donde los estarán esperando? (con las cámaras para decir que han intentado entrar y con las porras para partirles la cabeza)

Si no, no me explico a que se preparan tanto los de detrás de la valla, si ellos sí que no van a saltarla para cargar...

:


----------



## Big_Lanister (29 Sep 2012)

se jodio el enlace del pais, pasad otro link full hd


----------



## rory (29 Sep 2012)

Mierda, la señal de el pais la han quitado


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Han cortado el streaming del Pais.................carga segura?


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Han cortado la emisión en el País?


----------



## Headshot (29 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> No entiendo por qué cargan, la gente antes de la 1 se va a ir a casa a dormir.
> 
> Han cortado el país. Otro link???



Reuters Live Stream


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> ¿Van a cargar desde fuera y obligar a la gente a saltar la valla donde los estarán esperando? (con las cámaras para decir que han intentado entrar y con las porras para partirles la cabeza)
> 
> Si no, no me explico a que se preparan tanto los de detrás de la valla, si ellos sí que no van a saltarla para cargar...
> 
> :



Interesante teoría , no la descarto .


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Sep 2012)

El streaming de Público tampoco va.


----------



## acraciador (29 Sep 2012)

van a cargar que estan quitando los streamings....


----------



## Colakaos (29 Sep 2012)

Streaming de el Pais DOWN


----------



## Lloba (29 Sep 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Pero como van a cargar con la de peña que hay ?¿ Gentuza.



Demasiada gente veo yo ahí para que carguen ya...


----------



## eich pi el (29 Sep 2012)

No va a pasar nada...


----------



## 2plx2 (29 Sep 2012)

acraciador dijo:


> van a cargar que estan quitando los streamings....



El de Reuters sigue activo, sería del género bobo cargar

Reuters Live Stream


----------



## Mets (29 Sep 2012)

Es como si se hubiera inventado un nuevo "deporte"..: ¿cargarán o no cargarán? esa es la cuestión, ¿habrá leña o no habrá leña?
Todos los condicionantes , y no sólo en España, para que todo el mundo salga a la calle, para decir que hasta aquí, STOP. Queremos un cambio, y lo queremos ya, y desde luego no basado en antiguas ideologías, sin las tradicionales etiquetas. 
Ni los debates interesan, ni nada nos motiva. El modelo ha fracasado y somos capaces de crear uno nuevo, somos buenos y nos lo merecemos , nosotros y los que vienen detrás.


----------



## Vendémiaire (29 Sep 2012)

van a dar una media hora para que se vayan los caguetas y asi poder cargar a los que queden

Antes de las 12.oo como siempre, la plaza limpia si o si


----------



## MetalLord (29 Sep 2012)

Lloba dijo:


> Demasiada gente veo yo ahí para que carguen ya...



No creas , en la primera carga , la mitad desaparecen .


----------



## vapeador (29 Sep 2012)

Los rusos siguen up

En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


----------



## gugueta (29 Sep 2012)

International Comission Barcelona streams... - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Cargan porque cuando ya no cobran las horas extras ya no les interesa estar ahí y claro dar palos mola pero cobrando mola más.


----------



## eich pi el (29 Sep 2012)

La primera línea es la que importa y están echados, les falta la cerveza nomás.


----------



## juancho (29 Sep 2012)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> ¿Van a cargar desde fuera y obligar a la gente a saltar la valla donde los estarán esperando? (con las cámaras para decir que han intentado entrar y con las porras para partirles la cabeza)
> 
> Si no, no me explico a que se preparan tanto los de detrás de la valla, si ellos sí que no van a saltarla para cargar...
> 
> :



Que exagerado.

Medio mundo esta viendo online el mas minimo detalle de la manifa.Se veria descarado que ha sido una emboscada.


----------



## Charlatan (29 Sep 2012)

pero saltan o no...........??????no es tomar el congreso???


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Democracia real YA! @democraciareal 
Ha terminado la asamblea. Gracias a todas las personas q habeis venido a luchae x una democracia real. Nos vemos mañana n el retiro 11h #29s


----------



## explorador (29 Sep 2012)

En La Sexta siguen


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)

En Murcia los antidisturbios están cargando contra compañeros. Fuerza para Murcia! #29S #29sARV #Vamos29s


----------



## ERB (29 Sep 2012)

links de streamings

En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid

Vídeo: Protesta contra los recortes del Gobierno | Vídeos | EL PAÍS

Noticias en Directo 2 - RTVE.es

International Comission Barcelona streams... - live streaming video powered by Livestream

AudioviSol - live streaming video powered by Livestream

29 S: Tercera protesta frente al Congreso En vivo - Noticias - Terra

Reuters Live Stream

CBS News, Ustream.TV: CBS News behind the scenes live news coverage. Édition spéciale

Si se corta la transmisión probar a refrescar la página.


----------



## barcel (29 Sep 2012)

Los maderos infiltrados están preparados para la acción previa comunicación con sus compañeros uniformados, todo previsto.


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Sep 2012)

Kaplan dijo:


> El objetivo es respetable, pero los medios refuerzan el sistema porque es participación en él.
> 
> Además, el poder legislativo puede quedarse sin representación y no tendría efecto en la marcha del país. Los 350 diputados, hoy día, son caros elementos decorativos.



¿Y si en vez de dejar los escaños totalmente vacios se toman nada mas cuando hacen cosas que van objetivamente contra el pueblo? cosas en las que nos sentimos clariamente agraviados como ahora.
En suiza tienen mas oportunidades para decidir su futuro mediante referendums, quizas demasiados, pero en general les funciona y mas que "representados" participan y si se usara esos escaños para ponerlos a disposiscion del pueblo cuando se consiga un minimo de acuerdo sobre lo que decidir, siempre que se logre hacer de partido bisagra que si no que se queden vacios por lo menos nos ahorrariamos un dinerillo.

Aunque para todo eso por que no pedir democracia directa.:rolleye:


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (29 Sep 2012)

Bajando por Paseo del Prado desde Cibeles


<center>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/12nEiu_n3BkVKFEHQA3kuNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Cw_VzkwmHgo/UGdbTG62wwI/AAAAAAAAZb4/Jed1ISctmlQ/s800/IMG_6342.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/85LY-SJOSrat6DPbXqefg9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-M9D9gDR9I-g/UGdbUVxuNOI/AAAAAAAAZcA/4nKhkkqqsTU/s800/IMG_6346.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>

</center>

Neptuno

<center>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/erT3LWOUBslk4EVUjN-6stMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-XUf4tuMOhWc/UGdbYexhH2I/AAAAAAAAZco/SHRkShLxFvs/s800/IMG_6401.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gbeZ7NkfKwK8aoXSbKJ9CdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-vIOn7Ix2gHo/UGdbZDE98hI/AAAAAAAAZdY/R90Zjply3XA/s800/IMG_6416.JPG" height="800" width="533" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FnR9gX3ORHdlCjDQI9Bvr9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Jz0u0v-nH-o/UGdbaNTEL2I/AAAAAAAAZc8/58VpXw6Ouvg/s800/IMG_6428.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7PsNauXqyjE5iMkhuc0vW9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bMgmwdq_OxM/UGdba8G4I9I/AAAAAAAAZdE/IvWQcGkjIh0/s800/IMG_6453.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>

</center>


----------



## 2x1 (29 Sep 2012)

Ahi hay un grupo que parece que la va a liar.

Viva la lucha de la clase obrera...


----------



## Enderr (29 Sep 2012)

Me ha dejado de funcionar el streaming de El País ¿soy sólo yo o han cortado a todos?

Ahora que llevaban un rato los antidisturbios reorganizándose...


----------



## Maicolin (29 Sep 2012)

España: Nuevas protestas frente al Congreso En vivo - Noticias - Terra


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

El de Terra hace rato que no falla.


----------



## lector habitual (29 Sep 2012)

Me hace gracia ver al Bono en Telecirco dando lecciones de democracia desde su cómodo sillón mientras promociona su libro, y toda esta gente a punto de recibir palos en la calle


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Cada vez que @pacomarhuenda pronuncia la palabra democracia un hada pierde sus alas en nunca jamas. Aquí, avanza el fascismo #29sAVR #29S

:XX:


----------



## el hombre que era Jueves (29 Sep 2012)

esta movida es mejor que la de los san fermines


----------



## Lloba (29 Sep 2012)

juancho dijo:


> Que exagerado.
> 
> Medio mundo esta viendo online el mas minimo detalle de la manifa.Se veria descarado que ha sido una emboscada.



Hace un tiempo te hubiera dado la razón en tu apreciación, pero ahora ya no me sorprende nada.
¿Tú has visto que se hayan cortado hasta ahora?


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (29 Sep 2012)

<center>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4_LK5fXI-f2_gqYP9BKENtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mSj5hnAxLhw/UGdbNuiXiVI/AAAAAAAAZaw/mhM8tdNhXoE/s800/IMG_6193.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EMp0R5K4SmV-wpUBWbvqWNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-4XRTvpheZEY/UGdbMVUXImI/AAAAAAAAZao/qnXz_5LxWps/s800/IMG_6198.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pVBqVFUH8oze1dYCDVycstMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-SMkAwa0DVls/UGdbNCXR6hI/AAAAAAAAZas/08OOHUHfzsk/s800/IMG_6217.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/vxhyLvEc1XMVG32a7Efx-9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-LKQhecowqmo/UGdbOOQUSkI/AAAAAAAAZa8/ZtKOttverOk/s800/IMG_6232.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dqamK11gMWf14bgpZG1nZtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-zDREfo8m5h4/UGdbP7cAomI/AAAAAAAAZcQ/PR0hRIwFjWs/s800/IMG_6275.JPG" height="800" width="533" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Ioh70WQAFh-_r9Zq7Ww3jdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-VgebciAy6jA/UGdbQdoS_5I/AAAAAAAAZbU/iriKojmOzIE/s800/IMG_6291.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/efriFwCpeiQJeWKmX1mfLtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-a8g9xe1rdYk/UGdbQ5VrA9I/AAAAAAAAZbc/c8JWHx-YkS4/s800/IMG_6295.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/neSR6SHzvVOdmEOMlS5PotMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-BVGCjOubuao/UGdbRvUXWPI/AAAAAAAAZbo/7nSYv3rcCUo/s800/IMG_6306.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OTALA0idlYEgjDIVqrPPJ9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-wNakwK6jhGA/UGdbUtckdDI/AAAAAAAAZcE/9eiZlbUNJbo/s800/IMG_6367.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bsUHWpfyxS87DZQhthvrntMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Gl8HS5V5oFc/UGdbWrGq3GI/AAAAAAAAZdQ/ufHQAu6fqe8/s800/IMG_6384.JPG" height="800" width="533" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/D3D4VUIzFmJCg5IxadVfUtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3yIxNXB6BtM/UGdbbh6FKuI/AAAAAAAAZdI/f3E1EU0ky-0/s800/IMG_6477.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>

</center>


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Reuters Live Stream

Este no falla.


----------



## Mets (29 Sep 2012)

Todos los stream son la misma cámara?
misma imagen horas, horas..?


----------



## eich pi el (29 Sep 2012)

Si logran algo con ese pacifismo me hago capitalista!


----------



## Kaplan (29 Sep 2012)

Otto Albor dijo:


> ¿Y si en vez de dejar los escaños totalmente vacios se toman nada mas cuando hacen cosas que van objetivamente contra el pueblo? cosas en las que nos sentimos clariamente agraviados como ahora.
> En suiza tienen mas oportunidades para decidir su futuro mediante referendums, quizas demasiados, pero en general les funciona y mas que "representados" participan y si se usara esos escaños para ponerlos a disposiscion del pueblo cuando se consiga un minimo de acuerdo sobre lo que decidir, siempre que se logre hacer de partido bisagra que si no que se queden vacios por lo menos nos ahorrariamos un dinerillo.
> 
> Aunque para todo eso por que no pedir democracia directa.:rolleye:



¿Y por qué no tomarlos para siempre con representantes de verdad?

Suiza es una democracia, España es un oligocracia. En el primer caso todos los escaños están 'a disposición' del pueblo vía representantes suyos.


----------



## das kind (29 Sep 2012)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> Bajando por Paseo del Prado desde Cibeles
> 
> 
> <center>
> ...



No hay duda: en esas imágenes se puede ver claramente cómo la manifestación está formada por _radicales, perroflautas e izquierdosos extremistas_...


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (29 Sep 2012)

juancho dijo:


> Que exagerado.
> 
> Medio mundo esta viendo online el mas minimo detalle de la manifa.Se veria descarado que ha sido una emboscada.



<center>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/O4a3_mQnVExM1xxR4JdV3tMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-NVJWK2NfKao/UGdbVr2yTDI/AAAAAAAAZcU/4ZOsqPn-tKk/s800/IMG_6369.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>

</center>


----------



## leuro_peo (29 Sep 2012)

Se ha caido el streaming del País.


----------



## ERB (29 Sep 2012)

Re-load streamings



ERB dijo:


> links de streamings
> 
> En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Un aplauso para la foto de la niña de 8 años, manda huevos que la Cifuentes llame "elementos" a toda esa gente, que asco de gentuza nos desgobierna.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Abogados guardia #29S Tel: 665225665: Ana Méndez Gorbea y Marc Sanz de Bremond i Frescó #vamos29S


----------



## Kaplan (29 Sep 2012)

Joder, en la Sexta ahora están 'enfrentándose' dos tertulianos. Uno es la imagen especular del otro, uno 'progre' y el otro 'facha'. La misma basura a sueldo de sus amos.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Marhuenda diciendo que pedir cumplir el programa electoral es "ser antisistema" #29S #Vamos29S #alrojovivo


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Un aplauso para la foto de la niña de 8 años, manda huevos que la Cifuentes llame "elementos" a toda esa gente, que asco de gentuza nos desgobierna.



Eso mismo estaba comentando ahora mismo con mi santa. 

Hinojosa, si un dia coincidimos, una cerveza por mi parte la tienes asegurada. Esas imagenes son las que llegan y son las que valen.

Muchas Grecias.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Pues en Telecinco hablando del tema de Cataluña con el Bono, coñazo al canto....


----------



## Tounge (29 Sep 2012)

No seais impacientes, será en Octubre.


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

El madero es simplemente penoso...


----------



## das kind (29 Sep 2012)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> <center>
> <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4_LK5fXI-f2_gqYP9BKENtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mSj5hnAxLhw/UGdbNuiXiVI/AAAAAAAAZaw/mhM8tdNhXoE/s800/IMG_6193.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>



¿Lo ven? El chubasquero es cuasi-rojo... ¡¡¡y el de la niña de la derecha!!! 

¡Comunistas! ¡Perroflautas!


----------



## 2plx2 (29 Sep 2012)

Joder el debate de la Sexta te lo juro que mala leche me está entrando.

"Por favor señor Don polícia me da usted el número de placa?"


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

El madero lo deberían de coger para una nueva entrega de "Rec", a él y a sus apañeros del 25S.


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

2plx2 dijo:


> Joder el debate de la Sexta te lo juro que mala leche me está entrando.
> 
> "Por favor señor Don polícia me da usted el número de placa?"



Tio deja de ver las tertulias de los massmierda, quitan años de vida.


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

A mi lo que me cabrea es que se discute de las formas y no del fondo. No se habla de lo que esta provocando el descontento y que ira a mas. Es una perdida de tiempo hablar de las formas porque lo que nos espera arrasara con todo.


----------



## Chuck Norris (29 Sep 2012)

Esta tarde en Lisboa a policiía con el pueblo 


As forças de segurança também marcaram presença no protesto através da Comissão Coordenadora Permanente (CCP) dos Sindicatos e Associações dos Profissionais das Forças e Serviços de Segurança, que integra elementos da PSP, GNR, Polícia Marítima, Guardas Prisionais, Autoridade de Segurança Alimentar e Económica (ASAE) e Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

MordorPress ‏@MordorMirror

Metafísica policial: la policía va identificada, pero debajo el chaleco. Y se quedan tan anchos. #alrojovivo #29S


----------



## jurbu (29 Sep 2012)

BHAN83 dijo:


> El de terra y reuters es el mismo
> 
> Aquí un streaming amateur Timcast, Ustream.TV: Twitter - @Timcast Email - Tim@Timcast.tv Timcast TV is the official channel for TimPool, covering technology and journalism. Stay t...
> 
> ¿alguien sabe más?



Esta es diferente con varias cámaras... (segundo recuadro hacia abajo)

En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

2plx2 dijo:


> Joder el debate de la Sexta te lo juro que mala leche me está entrando.
> 
> "Por favor señor Don polícia me da usted el número de placa?"



Decía antes el portavoz de los maderos que "lo que tienen que hacer los manifestantes es coger a los de los palos, rodamientos y 200kg de piedras, detenerlos y entregárselos a la policía" 

Está claro que ahí solo accede gente "especial"


----------



## PP$OE (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> A mi lo que me cabrea es que se discute de las formas y no del fondo. No se habla de lo que esta provocando el descontento y que ira a mas. Es una perdida de tiempo hablar de las formas porque lo que nos espera arrasara con todo.




Excelente apreciación


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (29 Sep 2012)

Lo que se ve en los vídeos de Stream, es muchísimas zonas sin gente y el suelo lleno de auténtica mierda, la gente es una asquerosa y no se merecen ni que les paguen el sueldo de esclavos que les pagan, da auténtica verguenza y asco, ver como dejan la plaza llena de mierda.


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

2plx2 dijo:


> Joder el debate de la Sexta te lo juro que mala leche me está entrando.
> 
> "Por favor señor Don polícia me da usted el número de placa?"



Es que la Secta acaba de ser comprada por el propietario del diario la Razon.

Esa es la respuesta, 

solo nos queda la TV de Trevijano.


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Sep 2012)

Kaplan dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no tomarlos para siempre con representantes de verdad?
> 
> Suiza es una democracia, España es un oligocracia. En el primer caso todos los escaños están 'a disposición' del pueblo vía representantes suyos.



Sabes cuantos referendums se han hecho en España desde que es "democracia" en Suiza hacen un monton .Ah ¿si se nos preguntara sobre lo que esta pasando?
.


----------



## dabuti (29 Sep 2012)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Un aplauso para la foto de la niña de 8 años, manda huevos que la Cifuentes llame "elementos" a toda esa gente, que asco de gentuza nos desgobierna.



Si no va a las del Foro de la Familia, las de la AVT o a las de la visita del Papa es un "elemento" para CristiNAZIfuentes.


----------



## Tounge (29 Sep 2012)

no infiltrados, no party.


----------



## Avispa (29 Sep 2012)

¿4500 personas? ¿Cómo dejamos que alguien que cuenta así lleve las finanzas de un país?


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Lo que se ve en los vídeos de Stream, es muchísimas zonas sin gente y el suelo lleno de auténtica mierda, la gente es una asquerosa y no se merecen ni que les paguen el sueldo de esclavos que les pagan, da auténtica verguenza y asco, ver como dejan la plaza llena de mierda.



Bueno la policía mancha con sangre y eso no sale con nada...:ouch:


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Es que la Secta acaba de ser comprada por el propietario del diario la Razon.
> 
> Esa es la respuesta,
> 
> solo nos queda la TV de Trevijano.



Qué opina Trevijano sobre el movimiento 25s. Se que no estaba de acuerdo con el 15M.


----------



## NoRTH (29 Sep 2012)

El que hace de portavoz de la Policia que está en el plató de ARV que coeficiente mental tiene?
le gana al que representa al panfleto de La Razón.


----------



## Lloba (29 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> MordorPress ‏@MordorMirror
> 
> Metafísica policial: la policía va identificada, pero debajo el chaleco. Y se quedan tan anchos. #alrojovivo #29S



Defendiendo lo indefendible, porque encima todo lo empieza con "ya pero es que...no se ha visto lo de antes..."
Lo único que ha condenado tajantemente ha sido lo del amiguismo con las medallitas, estará esperando una el pobre hombre...


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

lo que ha dicho el de publico en el debate de la sexta es cierto, si la identificacion es por ley, no hay excusa para no cumplirlo, ni debajo del chaleco, ni que si se cae, ni na. La cuestion que subyace a esto es que unos si tienen que cumplir y otros no. Lo mismo que con la constitución. Es decir, es una delegitimación total de los que ejercen el poder y la autoridad, máxime para aquellos que se supone nos representan.


----------



## eich pi el (29 Sep 2012)

Tounge dijo:


> no infiltrados, no party.



No hay ******** no hay cambios. :´(


----------



## leuro_peo (29 Sep 2012)

PP$OE dijo:


> El pasma dando gritos :XX::XX::XX:



Joer!... pasa el streaming, por fa.


----------



## das kind (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> A mi lo que me cabrea es que se discute de las formas y no del fondo. No se habla de lo que esta provocando el descontento y que ira a mas. Es una perdida de tiempo hablar de las formas porque lo que nos espera arrasara con todo.



Precisamente de eso se trata, de discutir sobre las formas para que no se hable del fondo... y por eso la poli mete infiltrados que desmontan las manifas: para que se hable de las hostias y no de las protestas.

Spanish mass-mierda, amigo.


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Sep 2012)

Sistema democratico: Suiza
Parlamento nacional a dos cameras:
- consejo nacional: representación proporcional de la población
200 miembros
- consejo de los estados: representación de los cantones
46 miembros, 2 por cantón (1 por cantón medio)

-Los referéndumes frecuentes en leyes nuevas o cambiadas, los presupuestos etc

- algunos de ellos obligatorio (asuntos importantes)
- los otros "facultativos" (sólo si 50 000 ciudadanos demandan para lo).
La "iniciativa popular": los ciudadanos ordinarios pueden proponer los cambios a la constitución, si ellos pueden encontrar partidarios (100 000 fuera de acerca de 3 500 000 votantes). El parlamento lo discutirá, propondrá probablemente una alternativa y después todos ciudadanos pueden decidir en un referéndum de aceptar la iniciativa, la propuesta alterna o permanecer sin cambio


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (29 Sep 2012)

¿Hoy no sueltan a los toros?....


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

Les manifestants ont redécoré les espaces fleuris de Madrid. #29S


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Que se pongan un velcro de ésto que seguro que no se cae








Ahhh no! Que solo nos fijamos en Alemania para "flexibilizar" el mercado laboral, para subir impuestos, para fijar la politica economica.... valientes HDLGP!


----------



## el hombre que era Jueves (29 Sep 2012)

Otto Albor dijo:


> Parlamento nacional a dos cameras:
> - consejo nacional: representación proporcional de la población
> 200 miembros
> - consejo de los estados: representación de los cantones
> ...



En España somos mediomoros, lo raro es que podamos vivir en democracia.


----------



## com14 (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Qué opina Trevijano sobre el movimiento 25s. Se que no estaba de acuerdo con el 15M.



El regreso de Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3 (27/09 a las 11:52:31) 40:28 1454937 - iVoox


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (29 Sep 2012)

He tenido que quitar el stream porque me está entrando una mala hostia tremenda de ver todo el suelo como si fuera un estercolero, pero qué gente más cerda hostias, que suerte tengo de no seguir viviendo en España, madre del amor hermoso, pero como se puede ser tan guarros.


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

Disolverán a las 24.00
Según ha publicado el periódico Diagonal en Twitter, la Policía prevé desalojar la plaza a las 24.00 horas. Cada vez más voces reclaman una retirada: "Para seguir aquí deberíamos ser dos millones. Ahora lo mejor es irse", dice Rafael, de la @Coordinadora25S, sin mucho éxito.


----------



## chris9030 (29 Sep 2012)

El policía que está hablando en Al Rojo Vivo diciendo que las defensas que usan están hechas para no causar brechas. ::

Entonces, los manifestantes del otro día heridos ....¿es que eran muy torpes y se daban con las esquinas?


----------



## Tounge (29 Sep 2012)

En el botellon de mi pueblo hay mas violencia que ahi, circulen.

Vaya capitalinos, como fuesen así los parisinos de la francia revolucionaria estaria mandando ahora Luis XXV.


----------



## 2plx2 (29 Sep 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> He tenido que quitar el stream porque me está entrando una mala hostia tremenda de ver todo el suelo como si fuera un estercolero, pero qué gente más cerda hostias, que suerte tengo de no seguir viviendo en España, madre del amor hermoso, pero como se puede ser tan guarros.



Somos adictos
Al Papa Benedicto







Madrid recoge toneladas de basura tras la JMJ | Noticiero Diario


----------



## das kind (29 Sep 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> He tenido que quitar el stream porque me está entrando una mala hostia tremenda de ver todo el suelo como si fuera un estercolero, pero qué gente más cerda hostias, *que suerte tengo de no seguir viviendo en España,* madre del amor hermoso, pero como se puede ser tan guarros.



Y los españoles de que Ud. no siga viviendo aquí.


----------



## delany (29 Sep 2012)

a las lecheras se les va a descargar la batería...luego no arrancan..


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

chris9030 dijo:


> El policía que está hablando en Al Rojo Vivo diciendo que las defensas que usan están hechas para no causar brechas. ::
> 
> Entonces, los manifestantes del otro día heridos ....¿es que eran muy torpes y se daban con las esquinas?



Creo que lo está buscando...


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

das kind dijo:


> Precisamente de eso se trata, de discutir sobre las formas para que no se hable del fondo... y por eso la poli mete infiltrados que desmontan las manifas: para que se hable de las hostias y no de las protestas.
> 
> Spanish mass-mierda, amigo.



Es así, pero yo creo que es un arma de doble filo, cabrear al personal con injusticias se les puede ir de las manos más de lo que pueden capear.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> Disolverán a las 24.00
> Según ha publicado el periódico Diagonal en Twitter, la Policía prevé desalojar la plaza a las 24.00 horas. Cada vez más voces reclaman una retirada: "Para seguir aquí deberíamos ser dos millones. Ahora lo mejor es irse", dice Rafael, de la @Coordinadora25S, sin mucho éxito.



Si hombre, todos a casita ordenadamente como borregos. :no:


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Tounge dijo:


> En el botellon de mi pueblo hay mas violencia que ahi, circulen.
> 
> Vaya capitalinos, como fuesen así los parisinos de la francia revolucionaria estaria mandando ahora Luis XXV.



La poli quiere eso, violencia. De esta forma se disuelve la concentración.


----------



## das kind (29 Sep 2012)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Es así, pero yo creo que es un arma de doble filo, cabrear al personal con injusticias se les puede ir de las manos más de lo que pueden capear.



Pues mire cómo estamos: creo que nos tienen bastante bien controlados...


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

2plx2 dijo:


> Somos adictos
> Al Papa Benedicto
> 
> 
> ...



Dont feed the troll... que este ha cantado y demasiado xD
[Edito]
Me refiero al que le comentabas 2plx2.. pompero y sus dos mensajes en el hilo hablando de la basura xD


----------



## alcorconita (29 Sep 2012)

delany dijo:


> a las lecheras se les va a descargar la batería...luego no arrancan..



Les importa tres cojones.

Las pagas tú.


----------



## Greenday (29 Sep 2012)

Vamos a ver el bigotes militar este que nos cuenta sobre el tema. Tiene pinta de facha, no sé porque.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Tiene que ser por esto lo de llamazares

Gaspar Llamazares ‏@GLlamazares

Un policía miente en la Sexta sobre mí para criminalizar al movimiento 25s. Exijo una rectificación.
Abrir


----------



## ronanoir (29 Sep 2012)

Madre del amor hermoso, usted debe ser uno de esos millones que se quedan en casa. Que se la pique un pollo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (29 Sep 2012)

Las leyes tienen que ser para todos iguales. No se las pueden saltar los mandos policiales, igual que no me la puedo saltar yo.

Cuando los que legislan, los que hacen cumplir la legislación y los que dictan las penas, se saltan las leyes, legimitan que el resto también se las salte.

Y en esas estamos. 

PD Justamente para evitar eso es necesario y prioritario la separación de poderes *real*.


----------



## Greenday (29 Sep 2012)

Ea, el Llamazares, el que faltaba para ponerse medallas.


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Lo que hace falta es que la gente salga. Un millón de personas hoy desactiva por completo el dispositivo policial.


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

alcorconita dijo:


> Les importa tres cojones.
> 
> Las pagas tú.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

jajaj mamazares llamando a La Sexta

"la policía no me sacó de la manifestación, yo estaba en la manifestación"




dios mío.... con consejeros en Bankia y la gente mamándosela a Llamazares e IU


----------



## JOF (29 Sep 2012)

dONDE hay un streaming, que me he perdido.

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

El Bono en Telecinco hablando de que tenemos democracia garantizada, me descojono entera, me estoy tragando esto sólo para escuchar al camarero de El Prado.


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Creéis que así vamos a alguna parte, o se tendría que liar mas????


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

Ya estamos de vuelta en casa.

Han sido 5 horas intensas en las que se palpa que hay mucha gente sin presente y sin expectativas de futuro.

estuve charlando con un hombre que había venido desde Oviedo. En el paro hace 8 meses y con 2 nenes pequeños. Era soldador y tienen que pagar un alquiler que no puede. Tal y como le he visto, este hombre es capaz de hacer lo que sea. estaba desesperado.

Me he vuelto a casa porque claramente se ve que los perros del poder estaban esperando a que fuéramos menos para machacarnos.


----------



## ruixat (29 Sep 2012)

Esto dice una wapiissssssima:

Noirin‏@Nat_Bcn29

La mani se da por terminada.Momento de retirarse.Los antidisturbios están preparados para cargar. No caigáis en provocaciones #Vamos29s #29s


----------



## Charlatan (29 Sep 2012)

segundo del sevilla.....


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

Hola



y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Las leyes tienen que ser para todos iguales. No se las pueden saltar los mandos policiales, igual que no me la puedo saltar yo.
> Cuando los que legislan, los que hacen cumplir la legislación y los que dictan las penas, se saltan las leyes, legimitan que el resto también se las salte.
> Y en esas estamos.
> PD Justamente para evitar eso es necesario y prioritario la separación de poderes *real*.



Ya hace tiempo yo resumi que nuestro problema se puede reducir a una sola palabra. "IMPUNIDAD"

Por esa palabra, estamos como estamos.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

que fuerte llamazares hablando en primera persona... "estábamos" "eramos mas de 6000"

¿no se le cae la cara de vergüenza?


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

Parece que van a seguir la táctica del miércoles noche:
Esperar a que se larguen casi todos por aburrimiento, desalojo suave y comedido (lo menos violento posible), algunas carreras y cargas aisladas por las calles aledañas, cuatro contenedores quemados, y hasta la próxima.


----------



## ronanoir (29 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> dONDE hay un streaming, que me he perdido.
> 
> gracias de antemano.



Reuters Live Stream


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> dONDE hay un streaming, que me he perdido.
> 
> gracias de antemano.



En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid


Reuters Live Stream


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Streaming de Reuters, que no falla: 

Reuters Live Stream


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

charlatan dijo:


> segundo del sevilla.....



oeoeoeoeeee!


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Me aburro....


----------



## Colakaos (29 Sep 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> He tenido que quitar el stream porque me está entrando una mala hostia tremenda de ver todo el suelo como si fuera un estercolero, pero qué gente más cerda hostias, que suerte tengo de no seguir viviendo en España, madre del amor hermoso, pero como se puede ser tan guarros.



Vale, la primera vez me he reido, pero no repita las gracias, que cansan.


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Atençaooooo Que empieza el debate de la 5...puede haber grandes LOLES.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Parece que van a seguir la táctica del miércoles noche:
> Esperar a que se larguen casi todos por aburrimiento, desalojo suave y comedido (lo menos violento posible), algunas carreras y cargas aisladas por las calles aledañas, cuatro contenedores quemados, y hasta la próxima.



En el acceso a Neptuno viniendo de Atocha los antidisturbios rostro cubierto, escudos y escopetas #29S #vamos29S


----------



## ERB (29 Sep 2012)

links de streamings reload



ERB dijo:


> links de streamings
> 
> En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

En telahinco se puede observar ahora mismo que Neptuno se ha quedado medio vacía.


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> Me aburro....



Apadrina un politico, no veas la de gilipolleces que dicen, son como bufones, tal vez asi te distraigas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> dONDE hay un streaming, que me he perdido.
> 
> gracias de antemano.



Reuters Live Stream


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya estamos de vuelta en casa.
> 
> Han sido 5 horas intensas en las que se palpa que hay mucha gente sin presente y sin expectativas de futuro.
> 
> ...



Haces bien. Hay que saber cuando se tiene uno que retirar y volver con fuerzas renovadas hasta la victoria. No puede ser de otra manera. La alternativa es que nos exterminen a todos.


----------



## Greenday (29 Sep 2012)

El bigotes no para de decir obviedades.


----------



## el hombre que era Jueves (29 Sep 2012)

primeros conatos de carga policial alrededor del congreso


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

No se si es por los steamings, pero lo cierto es que hoy tengo mas sensación de ver un macrobotellón que una mani, el otro día si me dio esa sensación......que pensáis??


----------



## Avispa (29 Sep 2012)

Diamantina dijo:


> *Texto leído en la plaza de Neptuno a las 20h*
> 
> Publicado el 29/09/2012 por coordinadora25s
> El pasado 25S nos convocamos a rodear el Congreso de los diputados para rescatarlo del secuestro de la soberanía popular llevado a cabo por la Troika y los mercados financieros. Una ocupación ejecutada con el consentimiento y la colaboración de la mayoría de los partidos políticos. A pesar de las constantes amenazas, las manipulaciones mediáticas y la intensa campaña para infundir temor en la población, decenas de miles de personas acudimos a la cita y dijimos alto y claro que no tenemos miedo, que estamos juntas en esto y que no vamos a pararnos hasta que dimitan y se inicie un proceso constituyente.
> ...



Para quien no lo viera antes, lo vuelvo a poner.


----------



## Greenday (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> No se si es por los steamings, pero lo cierto es que hoy tengo mas sensación de ver un macrobotellón que una mani, el otro día si me dio esa sensación......que pensáis??



Normal, estamos en sábado noche, y cuando esto termine se irán de fiesta.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Según yo lo veo, el año que viene va a ser duro, las previsiones de paro hablan de casi un 27 por ciento de paro, mucha gente ya llevará mucho tiempo en paro, sin nada de ayudas, y con poco o nada que llevarse a la boca, los servicios sociales no hacen su trabajo, yo sé de familias deshauciadas que subsisten por ayudas de sus vecinos que les dan comida y techo, esto tiene que petar, pero se necesita a la gente en la calle, eso de que no salir no hace nada es mentira, quedarse en casa sólo beneficia al gobierno miserable que tenemos. Si yo tuviera trabajo estaba ahora en Madrid, me hubiese cogido un vuelo, osea que toda la gente que pueda que vaya por favor, tenemos que taparle la boca a esa gentuza, necesitamos políticos, parlamentarios, que toquen los cojones en el Congreso, que se desmarquen de participar en esta democracia, vamos necesitamos un milagro, pero a veces, suceden.


----------



## Tounge (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> No se si es por los steamings, pero lo cierto es que hoy tengo mas sensación de ver un macrobotellón que una mani, el otro día si me dio esa sensación......que pensáis??



Si, será porque es sabado.


----------



## Brigit (29 Sep 2012)

La Sexta:_ "...incluso ha venido padres con niños para que vivan este momento..."_

Enternecedor...


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Las manifestaciones deberían ser deu n pacifismo... quizás más contundente


----------



## delany (29 Sep 2012)

alcorconita dijo:


> Les importa tres cojones.
> 
> Las pagas tú.



lo decía por volver sobre las cuatro de la madrugada y destrozarlas...o el colectivo de conductores de gruas, que se las lleven y las tiren por un barranco...por pensar 

y relájate...que parece que olvidas que compartimos gastos


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

Hola



Bobesponjista dijo:


> Según yo lo veo, el año que viene va a ser duro, las previsiones de paro hablan de casi un 27 por ciento de paro, mucha gente ya llevará mucho tiempo en paro, sin nada de ayudas, y con poco o nada
> [...]
> favor, tenemos que taparle la boca a esa gentuza, necesitamos políticos, parlamentarios, que toquen los cojones en el Congreso, que se desmarquen de participar en esta democracia, vamos necesitamos un milagro, pero a veces, suceden.



Lo que hace falta es que se termine la IMPUNIDAD.

Es decir, trincar a uno de estos sujetos responsables de la actual situacion del pais y AJUSTICIARLO en directo y en prime time en todas las cadenas.

Y luego decir "¿Lo habeis visto? Pues el proximo que vuelva a meter la mano en la caja publica o no mirar por su pais o cometa dejacion de funciones va a ir por el mismo camino."

Ya veriais que rapido empezaban a dimitir y se quedaban unicamente aquellos honrados que SI tienen vocacion.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Tounge (29 Sep 2012)

Quiero ver algo,un contenedor ardiendo, una traca, un petardo aunque sea...


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

BHAN83 dijo:


> pienso que estás trolleando el hilo, y probablemente cobrando de nuestros impuestos por ello.



No, lo digo en serio, al principio han empezado bien, organizados al menos en las consignas, pero ahora no escucho nada, ya he dicho por eso que pudiese ser por el sonido de los steamings y también veo algo mas de tranquilidad, como mas calmado...es mi opinión, no estoy intentando trollear, tan solo decir lo que veo.


----------



## Lehmann Brothels (29 Sep 2012)

Parece que esto se encamina otro día más a un final predecible por recurrente: el grueso de gente yéndose para evitar la ración de palo que van a recibir los últimos valientes.

Aterrador que se esté conviertiendo en norma, y más aterrador aún es la sensación que flota de que no cambiaría la situación aunque variara el recuento de indignados...

La casta sigue inflexible. Pese a todo se les ve suficientemente cómodos en esta situación como para alargarla indefinidamente. 

No empiezo a ver más salidas que las sangrientas, para ambos bandos...


----------



## jlvljlvl (29 Sep 2012)

Perfecto, Tele5 poniendo lo de Atocha a ver si asi lo ven mas personas.


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Tounge dijo:


> Quiero ver algo,un contenedor ardiendo, una traca, un petardo aunque sea...



Pues corre para Neptuno y tu mismo lo haces VALIENTE.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

delany dijo:


> lo decía por volver sobre las cuatro de la madrugada y destrozarlas...o el colectivo de conductores de gruas, que se las lleven y las tiren por un barranco...por pensar
> 
> y relájate...que parece que olvidas que compartimos gastos



Supongo que estaba siendo ironico.


----------



## Vde (29 Sep 2012)

Bueno, pues se acabo el tema por hoy, y la gente dispersandose. Ahora toca ir de copas con los amiguetes despues del subidon de adrenalina


----------



## Gliese (29 Sep 2012)

que ha pasao ????


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

Han detenido a alguien segun la Sexta


----------



## Vde (29 Sep 2012)

Pues nada, se acaba de armar el follon y ya tenemos el primer detenido


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

Parece que se está liando. Desde el streaming de terra se ve a gente corriendo y gritando.


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

La gente abandona las vallas para acercarse al punto de detencion.


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

en la sexta ahora mismo el tema de la detencion


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

Al lado de la valla se comentaba que iban a convocar otra manifa el próximo sábado.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Es que sin Giorgina no es lo mismo


----------



## jlvljlvl (29 Sep 2012)

Esa imagen de ahora mismo del poli intentando estrangular a un ciudadano es brutal


----------



## NoRTH (29 Sep 2012)

Deberían estar ardiendo todas las subdelegaciones del gobierno de toda España...joder!!


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Cambio de canal y me veo al de teletoro...

"ya saben que esto es una manifestación ilegal y que bueno,en fin... así está el país,dios nos ampare.."

Vamos a pasar a los ere´s


"este chulitooo" sobre Griñan en andalucia.

Una cosa es ser de derechas y otra una basura.


----------



## Big_Lanister (29 Sep 2012)

ahora si , no?


----------



## DarK_Dangc (29 Sep 2012)

Tounge dijo:


> Quiero ver algo,un contenedor ardiendo, una traca, un petardo aunque sea...



Ya te digo, estas manis son bastante lights!!!


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Tenéis el steaming de terra??? Gracias


----------



## Acratador (29 Sep 2012)

Dicen que rodean el furgon policial para que no se lleven al detenido. Gente preparada con botellas de agua y otras cosas. (La Sexta).


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Acabo de ver en Telecinco que el 25 s el chaval este de izquierda unida Alberto Garzón salió sin escolta y al final la necesitó, alguien sabe que pasó????


----------



## Maltese (29 Sep 2012)

En Tele 5 están ahora mismo sodomizando al Gobierno de Rajoy. ¿Cómo? Difundiendo el 25S más allá de la brecha digital.


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

Lol,Tarda vs militar retirado en Sexta...vaya combo


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> Tenéis el steaming de terra??? Gracias



España: Nuevas protestas frente al Congreso En vivo - Noticias - Terra


De nada


----------



## Tounge (29 Sep 2012)

Sin infiltrados organizados para empezar la carga no es tan cinematografico.

Si se pasa uno de listo lo detienen,de uno en uno no mola.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

España: Nuevas protestas frente al Congreso En vivo - Noticias - Terra Para verlo en Terra.


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Acabo de ver en Telecinco que el 25 s el chaval este de izquierda unida Alberto Garzón salió sin escolta y al final la necesitó, alguien sabe que pasó????



si que la poli los quiso "disolver" en youtube están los videos


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Detenido por pedir el numero de placa.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Los furgones avanzan!!!


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Gol de Cesc

2 a 1 sigue ganando el Sevilla.


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

OJO, se masca la tragedia


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Vaya Estado de mierda nos esta quedando.


----------



## jlvljlvl (29 Sep 2012)

Que se haya saltado de solamente la SEXTA a tele5 ya es un paso, ahora mismo muchas personas afines a Tele5 y que normalmente no tienen internet o no se preocupan excesivamente de este tema, se estan cayendo del guindo.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Maltese dijo:


> En Tele 5 están ahora mismo sodomizando al Gobierno de Rajoy. ¿Cómo? Difundiendo el 25S más allá de la brecha digital.



Acabo de ponerlo y ponen que hay detenciones


----------



## delany (29 Sep 2012)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Los urgones avanzan!!!



mierda!! han arrancao..


----------



## Pensativo (29 Sep 2012)

El Peseta dijo:


> Cambio de canal y me veo al de teletoro...
> 
> "ya saben que esto es una manifestación ilegal y que bueno,en fin... así está el país,dios nos ampare.."
> 
> ...



Es mucho más ilegal su financiación que esta manifestación. Hijos de puta.....


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Gol de Cesc
> 
> 2 a 1 sigue ganando el Sevilla.



lol, bien..¿como esta jugando el sevilla? 

En Madrid la gente sigue delante del congreso, un detenido, al parecer por pedir el numero de placa


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Vaya jaleo hay ahora, supongo que hay alguna detención aislada, no???


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Oficialización en La Noria


----------



## dabuti (29 Sep 2012)

En tele5 sacan ahora una entrevista con un jubilado herido y detenido el 25s.

¡Antipatriota antisistema!


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Sep 2012)

Ahora en telecinco el viejecito ese que ha salido arrastrado cuando le detuvieron al querer recuperar el carnet ,creo.


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Alexander the Grape dijo:


> lol, bien..¿como esta jugando el sevilla?
> 
> En Madrid la gente sigue delante del congreso, un detenido, al parecer por pedir el numero de placa



Ni puta idea.

Estoy siguiendo la manifstación.


----------



## Kaxorito (29 Sep 2012)

Maltese dijo:


> En Tele 5 están ahora mismo sodomizando al Gobierno de Rajoy. ¿Cómo? Difundiendo el 25S más allá de la brecha digital.



Ahora mismo estan entrevistando a uno de los detenidos del 25-S.


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Sep 2012)

Los que estan en casa o no saben lo que pasa o tienen miedo, este hombre tiene cabeza.


----------



## Lehmann Brothels (29 Sep 2012)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> Que se haya saltado de solamente la SEXTA a tele5 ya es un paso, ahora mismo muchas personas afines a Tele5 y que normalmente no tienen internet o no se preocupan excesivamente de este tema, se estan cayendo del guindo.



Yo no lo creo, estamos hablando de un país en el que si los bancos dieran crédito mañana, habría colas al estilo iphone 5 para pedir hipotecas


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

El Peseta dijo:


> Oficialización en La Noria



Oficializacion de que ?::


----------



## Avispa (29 Sep 2012)

*Para leer en directo lo que está pasando:*

"Los presupuestos de la vergüenza los vamos a rodear"

La Coordinadora 25s organiza una asamblea en la plaza de Neptuno y propone volver a rodear el Parlamento cuando se discutan los Presupuestos Generales de 2013. Puedes seguir la cobertura en esta web y en Twitter @El_Diagonal.

Convocatorias en más de 30 ciudades el 29S para exigir la dimisión del Gobierno


REDACCIÓN WEB
SÁBADO 29 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2012. NÚMERO 182

23:19.- Tras un forcejeo en la primera fila, han detenido a una persona. Los manifestantes gritan "con el detenido ese furgón no se va".

23:07.- Desde la cuenta de Twitter de la @Coordinadora25s se desconvoca la acción: "Rajoy ya sabe que tiene que dimitir. Nosotros ya sabemos qué hace la policía por las noches. Nos vamos. Sabemos el camino de vuelta". En la asamblea anterior se habló de la necesidad de terminar sin que haya cargas policiales. Algunas personas recorren la plaza pidiendo a los manifestantes que se vayan para evitar cargas.

22:31.- La cadena humana ha llegado a Banco de España. En Neptuno, cada vez más nervios: cerca de la valla ya sólo queda gente muy joven y se endurecen los gritos contra la policía. También hay manifestantes que acusan a todos los encapuchados de ser infiltrados entre gritos. Además de los petardos, ya se han visto volar algunos objetos.

22:22.- Los antidisturbios se ponen los cascos. En la primera línea de la barrera, un manifestante ha tirado un petardo y ha habido un amago de carga. Por detrás, mucha gente se está yendo.

22:19.- Termina la asamblea, que ha sido sólo para informar sobre la propuesta de la próxima acción para rodear el Congreso. Mañana domingo, en otra asamblea abierta a partir de las 11h en El Retiro, se decidirán más detalles sobre ella.

21:37.- Está comenzando una asamblea en la zona de Neptuno opuesta a las vallas del Congreso. El ambiente en la plaza sigue siendo festivo: un grupo de gente muy joven está haciendo ’castellets’, otros cantan "Volveremos, volveremos". Desde el norte del Congreso, por la carrera San Jerónimo, se está tratando de hacer una cadena humana que llegue hasta Neptuno.


21:30.- Asamblea en la plaza de Neptuno para preparar próximas acciones. / Foto: @Jogueteroto.
21:03.- Ya se ha hecho de noche en Neptuno y, tres horas después de que comenzara la concentración, va cambiando el ambiente: por la zona más alejada del Congreso, algunas personas se van marchando; mientras, está empezando a haber tensión entre los manifestantes más cercanos a las vallas que cierran el paso al Congreso. Por el lado del Museo Thyssen, varios furgones policiales van recuperando las posiciones que perdieron en torno a las 19:00, cuando la afluencia masiva les obligó a retirarse.

20:30.- La Coordinadora 25s ha propuesto volver a rodear el Congreso cuando se discutan los presupuestos de 2013. "Queremos estar de nuevo aquí esos días para decirles que no, que se acabó gobernar sin preguntar". Está previsto que lleguen a la cámara a principios de noviembre.

20:16.- Desde la furgoneta se monta un equipo de sonido desde el que se lee un manifiesto de la Coordinadora 25s: "Ni el gobierno de Zapatero, ni el de Rajoy nos han escuchado. Ambos han traicionado a sus propios votantes llevando adelante medidas que prometieron que nunca pondrían en marcha. No obedecen a los ciudadanos, no tienen la valentía ni interés para hacerlo. El gobierno Rajoy, por lo tanto, no nos sirve y exigimos su dimisión." Con esta frase, la plaza rompe a gritar "¡Dimisión, dimisión!" El texto completo, en su blog.


20:00.- En la pancarta más grande se lee "Deuda odiosa, referéndum ya". El 13 de octubre será un día de movilización global, convocada por las redes 15M y Occupy, centrada en oponerse al pago de la deuda considerada "ilegítima". / Foto: @cebotwit
19:45.- Una pequeña furgoneta se ha abierto paso entre la gente hasta situarse cerca de la barrera policial. Se está montando un equipo de sonido que servirá para realizar la asamblea en la que la Coordinadora 25s va a proponer próximas acciones.

19:40.- La plaza de Neptuno está completamente llena, como se puede ver en esta foto aérea. Calculando según el área y la densidad (como se explica en este blog), hay alrededor de 30.000 personas, a las que habría que sumar las que se encuentran en las zonas adyacentes del Paseo del Prado. Muchas televisiones están ofreciendo imágenes aéreas, pero ninguna cubre el área completa. Según la Delegación del Gobierno, son 2.000 personas.

19:31.- Rajoy es el protagonista de la tarde junto al Congreso: gritos pidiendo su dimisión y numerosos carteles que reproducen fotografías del presidente del Gobierno. A la policía también se le grita: "No nos pegues, somos compañeros", en alusión al vídeo en el que un policía de paisano intenta zafarse de los golpes de varios antidisturbios.

19:02.- La carrera de San Jerónimo y todas las calles de acceso al Congreso se encuentran bloqueadas por vallas. En la plaza de Canalejas, unas 400 personas. La mayoría de manifestantes está bajando hacia Neptuno en lugar de rodear literalmente el Congreso. La Coordinadora 25s había propuesta hacer una cadena humana, pero sin concretar en qué momento.

18:33.- La plaza de Neptuno está prácticamente llena. La manifestación que ha salido de la Puerta del Sol está ya en Cibeles.
ENLACE A DIAGONAL


----------



## Greenday (29 Sep 2012)

Ahi vienen las fragonetaaaas.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Después van a entrevistar al encargado de El Prado, a ver qué nos cuenta el señor, que hoy estaban identificando a sus clientes en el restaurante.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

parece que despues de la imagen de mierda del martes están mas calmaditos los antidisturbios. Las furgonetas a 5 por hora y la gente pasando entre medio como si nada...


----------



## delany (29 Sep 2012)

ahí están...como tiburonas, avanzan metrito a metrito y las luces que no cesan de girar y girar


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

creo que no va a ir a mayores, la gente se acabará marchando. 

Sin embargo, atención que en Portugal tb había convocatorias y en Grecia estos días, en Berlin contra las desigualdades sociales..parece que la llama está prendiendo por Europa conforme el deterioro socioeconómico se agudiza.


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Después van a entrevistar al encargado de El Prado, a ver qué nos cuenta el señor, que hoy estaban identificando a sus clientes en el restaurante.



Este hombre se va a convertir en el "Agustina de Aragón" de éste movimiento.
¿Que hay más cañí que un camarero afiliado al PP, que se da cuenta de la injusticia?.

Es un mito.
Y como mito que es, se convertirá en algo digno de emular.


----------



## jlvljlvl (29 Sep 2012)

Lehmann Brothels dijo:


> Yo no lo creo, estamos hablando de un país en el que si los bancos dieran crédito mañana, habría colas al estilo iphone 5 para pedir hipotecas




Joder, ¿de verdad piensas que la media de españoles somos tan tontos y no se ha aprendido nada durante estos meses?


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Este hombre se va a convertir en el "Agustina de Aragón" de éste movimiento.
> ¿Que hay más cañí que un camarero afiliado al PP, que se da cuenta de la injusticia?.
> 
> Es un mito.
> Y como mito que es, se convertirá en algo digno de emular.



Sabias palabras, amigo.


----------



## sindios (29 Sep 2012)

TERRA EN VIVO

29 S: protestas a pie de calle En vivo - Noticias - Terra


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Vota A Estos Otros ‏@VotaAEstosOtros

Los periodistas no aceptan las órdenes de la Policía y se quedan en Neptuno ...: Los periodistas no aceptan las ... edyvidal en Picotea - Los periodistas no aceptan las... 
Retwitteado por Gaspar Llamazares
Abrir

Responder
Retwittear
Favorito


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Y...¿donde coño está el Rajao?


----------



## Insurrección (29 Sep 2012)

Alexander the Grape dijo:


> creo que no va a ir a mayores, la gente se acabará marchando.
> 
> Sin embargo, atención que en Portugal tb había convocatorias y en Grecia estos días, en Berlin contra las desigualdades sociales..parece que la llama está prendiendo por Europa conforme el *deterioro socioeconómico* se agudiza.



Puntualizo, es un deterioro políticoeconómico...

Que la sociedad no es la que ha provocado el agujeraco de 30.000 millones de Bankia


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

El señor que estuvo detenido dicen que los UIP son peores que los grises.

CON FRANCO SE VIVÍA MEJOR.

....


----------



## harto de todo (29 Sep 2012)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> Joder, ¿de verdad piensas que la media de españoles somos tan tontos y no se ha aprendido nada durante estos meses?



Positivamente SI (por desgracia)


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Metiendo cizaña sobre los medios de comuniacción en telecinco


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (29 Sep 2012)

Viendo las imágenes del streaming se percibe lo que muchos niegan ver. El cambio empieza ahora.

Esto no se queda aquí. La inercia acumulada es tremenda. Este gobierno va a caer mas pronto que tarde y a partir de ahí llegamos al punto de inflexión.

Esta noche se hace historia.


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Ole los cojones del viejales denuciando la manipulacion de la prensa.


Dice que estaba en la retaguardia y vio como la poli repartía palos a los encapuchados.


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

PONER TELECINCO AHORA MISMOOOOOOOOO

Caña de la buena a los medios de comunicación.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

3, 2, 1... parece que sí que va a haber ostias...


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Ostias el abuelo!

"Yo nunca fui partidario de las manifestaciones, pero es que el pueblo no se puede quedar callado, necesitamos un cambio en el sistema".

"Yo he corrido delante de los grises, y allí no me sentaba. Yo pensé que la policía de ahora no era como la de Franco"

"Los medios de comunicación tenéis la responsabilidad, porque estais trivializando...no importa si me arrastraron, o me pegaron en el brazo...lo que importa son las razones por las que a tanta gente le han pegado".

"Ñordi: -Usted cree que lo que contamos no es verdad?
Abuelete: -Yo vi a policías coger las banderas rojas, y eso no lo contabais"

TOMA YAAAAA!!


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Ayyy con un tema que ha sacado tan calentito y se va por las ramas, el presentador se lo va a comer


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Qué bien habla este señor en Telecinco, sin pelos en la lengua sí señor.....


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Están desalojando la plaza.Algún detenido.


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

Insurrección dijo:


> Puntualizo, es un deterioro políticoeconómico...
> 
> Que la sociedad no es la que ha provocado el agujeraco de 30.000 millones de Bankia



completamente de acuerdo conforero, desgraciadamente las consecuencias si que nos la endiñan a nosotros.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Cargando!!!


----------



## Vde (29 Sep 2012)

Empiezan las carreras


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Ostias como panes.


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Georgina en acción


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Estos perroflautas, vamos a darles de ostias que ya no nos pagan las horas extras y me quiero ir de putas hombre ya.....


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Estan repartiendo leña fina, eh?


----------



## Varri Guay-borrado (29 Sep 2012)

"Las manifestaciones son parches": Explica esta expresion diciendo que son algo asi como lo correspondiente al minuto de odio de 1984 (no lo ha dicho con estas palabras, lo digo yo para que se me entienda).

"Quizas los politicos estan recibiendo ordenes "de no se donde" para mantener esto asi"

"Los medios de comunicacion son culpables de esta situacion porque nunca dicen la verdad de lo que sucede"

Todo esto (y mas) ha estado diciendo el puretilla que acaba de salir en Tele5.

Verdades como puños, al cara grano que presenta el programa le esta entrando mala leche y todo. Jordi Gonzalez = Hijo de puta!


----------



## temis2011 (29 Sep 2012)

La actitud de la policía muy condicionada, nada que ver con el otro día.


----------



## kapandji (29 Sep 2012)

algun stream que vaya bien


----------



## Mabuse (29 Sep 2012)

En el stream de RT acabo de ver algo faniliar, un tipo corriendo de lado a lado del cordón policial, y acto seguido carga.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Ahora mismo por lo menos Teletoro,Telecinco y la sexta en directo con el tema.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2012)

En twiter informan de un chico que ha quedado en el suelo, al parecer inconsciente


----------



## paconan (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Autonomo_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Veo los polis mas miedosos... no se... raros... nerviosos


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Hay mas periodistas que manifeestantes.


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Que grande el camarero!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Ostrassssss!!!!!


ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Es peor que la de Franco!!!!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

Vaya entrada de Alberto..


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Alberto Casillas ya está en acción


----------



## NoRTH (29 Sep 2012)

Oxtiaaaaaaaaaaaaa el camareroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Maltese (29 Sep 2012)

Camareitor al ataquerrrr...


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

casualidad el pais no retransmite


----------



## el hombre que era Jueves (29 Sep 2012)

¡¡¡ esta policía es peor que la de Franco ¡¡¡ , ha dicho el camarero


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

algun streaming?


----------



## kapandji (29 Sep 2012)

el stream de rt va a trompicones....


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

El camareitor está saliendo de matrixxxxxxx


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

Joder con Tele 5, magnifico


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> En twiter informan de un chico que ha quedado en el suelo, al parecer inconsciente



Se lo llevan loe del SAMUR


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

que le han cascao al heviorro de ayer!!


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Ostias el encargado de El Prado dice que le pegó la policía, en directo en Telecinco, no os lo podéis perder. Ostias como esta de caliente el pobre hombre.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Sep 2012)

Ostias que salta el camarero.

"Estrella es el pueblo que reclama pacificamente".

GRANDE


----------



## jlvljlvl (29 Sep 2012)

JOJOJOJOJOJO el camarero......patada en los guevos al PP


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

"Estrella es el pueblo que reclama pacificamente"

"Por favor, no provoquen a la policía"

"Maldita sea la hora que yo voté por este gobierno"

"mire, mi hijo que es abogado, y nacido en Venezuela, nunca ha visto nada así"

GRANDE NO, ENORMEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Kaxorito (29 Sep 2012)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Qué bien habla este señor en Telecinco, sin pelos en la lengua sí señor.....



Jojojo, ahora le viene el turno a Castillo, el camarero. Dice ahora "soy militante y militante del PP. Malidta la hora que vote a este gobierno."


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Joder con Tele 5, magnifico



Quien nos iba a decir que pensariamos esto en algún momento.... marujos todos ::


----------



## delany (29 Sep 2012)

España: Nuevas protestas frente al Congreso En vivo - Noticias - Terra


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Camareitor ya se la ha tomado, es demasiado tarde


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (29 Sep 2012)

Parece que hay más periodistas que policías, y más policías que manifestantes...

Ya son ganas. 

Mejor una retirarse y volver a luchar otro día.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Cagon la ostia ya, CASILLAS PRESIDENTEEE!!!!!!


----------



## JuanLacambra (29 Sep 2012)

Ya se está liando parda ............


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

La policía cada día es más comedida, han aprendido a ir con cuidado para desactivar las protestas.


----------



## Avispa (29 Sep 2012)

Buen enlace para mirar ahora


----------



## Mets (29 Sep 2012)

Prácticamente no quedan manifestantes, más bien periodistas y policía,...
pero la gente se queda con gana de ver , como le llamaís, ah sí, hostias... 

no sé que da más pena, si las ansias de sangre, o la poca emotividad que ha transmitido la manifestación hoy...


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

donde esta el streaming de reuters?


----------



## Gliese (29 Sep 2012)

JOJOJOJOJO

ESTE SEÑOR (el camarero) si que tiene un par de narices. Y el anterior tambien, bienisimo como se planto contra la falsimedia. Verdades como puños a soltado el tio.


----------



## Hereje1972 (29 Sep 2012)

Han cortado descaradamente al camarero 
diciendo
"esto es un montaje"!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> "Estrella es el pueblo que reclama pacificamente"
> 
> "Por favor, no provoquen a la policía"
> 
> ...



Algo está pasando en este país...lo vemos hasta en el foro...


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> Acaban de cortar la emisión en Tele5 después del fallo en MAtrix!!
> 
> Pero que puta dictadura es esta!



Que ha pasado ?¿::


----------



## NoRTH (29 Sep 2012)

Repito ... las subdelegaciones deberían empezar a arder.


----------



## harto de todo (29 Sep 2012)

Lo que me esta dando verdaderamente miedo,no es que el gobierno siga como si todo esto no fuera con ellos, politicamente son unos completos idiotas y viven tan disociados de la realidad que van a hundir al pais antes que marcharse .

Lo que verdaderamente me preocupa es que todavia haya un sustrato de bestias que a pesar de todo el desastre que estan montando sigan apoyando a la casta , y me refiero al PPSOE en particular.

La ignorancia, cobardia y fanatismo de una gran parte de la poblacion española nos van a llevar al abismo, los votantes que siguen apoyando y legitimando a esta casta criminal son tan culpables o mas que ellos de lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

¡¡¡¡Y yo haciendo el gilipolas viendo a los de la Secta!!!

Este hombre acaba de quitar a los PPeros dos millones de votos

Porra, cuanto durara la Cifuentes en su cargo? una semana, a esta la mandan a Güano


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Sep 2012)

https://twitter.com/pdigno/status/252161288107593728/photo/1


----------



## Mabuse (29 Sep 2012)

Encapuchados en Cervantes, curioso cuando menos.


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

Que como se les iba el tema, han ido a publicidad rapidamente xD

Seguro que durante la pausa publicitaria le enchufan un valium o algo


----------



## Big_Lanister (29 Sep 2012)

que se largen ya, estan acorralados como cucarachas.


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 Sep 2012)

Grande el camarero.
Ademas parece un tipo honesto.
Su intervencion va a tener mas peso e influencia de lis q muchos piensan


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Y yo haciendo el gilipolas viendo a los de la Secta!!!
> 
> Este hombre acaba de quitar a los PPeros dos millones de votos



si caen el la PSOE lo mismo nos da


----------



## El Peseta (29 Sep 2012)

Alexander the Grape dijo:


> que le han cascao al heviorro de ayer!!



¿Al hervivoro de ayer?? Me lo he perdido


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

Lo acojonante de la situación es que este hombre va a sacar a más gente de matrix de lo que nos pensamos. 

En cuanto un medio nacional como telecinco da cobertura a este evento, a este hombre y mete las imágenes que están metiendo el resto de medios irán detrás.


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Diamantina dijo:


> Buen enlace para mirar ahora



Na, los minutos de la basura. Solteros contra casados. Así no se cambia nada.


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Hereje1972 dijo:


> Han cortado descaradamente al camarero
> diciendo
> "esto es un montaje"!!!



Si eso sirve para que las cosas cambien...
por mí como si el montaje lo ha diseñado Tavistock, el corte Inglés, o las clarisas de Albacete: Bienvenidos sean todos los montajes.


Si yo fuera director de TeleCinco, ponía a Belen Esteban en directo dando su opinión.
Eso, junto con lo de Casillas, tumba España en 24 horas.


----------



## ERB (29 Sep 2012)

links de streamings reload



ERB dijo:


> links de streamings
> 
> En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (29 Sep 2012)

Decían que era una chica la herida, es un maromo jebi travelo, todo está bien.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

No se pero es escuchar a este hombre y me dan unas ganas de revolución que pa qué.


----------



## España1 (29 Sep 2012)

Camareitor, jojo, el spiderman de los burbujorros, el claudillo que os llevará a la plaza Tahir, adalid de los fororos y su vida en internec.


----------



## Hereje1972 (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Y yo haciendo el gilipolas viendo a los de la Secta!!!
> 
> Este hombre acaba de quitar a los PPeros dos millones de votos



ESTE tio ha destrozado el PP el solito !!!
falta el PSoe
dales caña camarerooooooooo...


----------



## Doctor Rosado (29 Sep 2012)

Menudo heavy!!!! los personajes de siempre..vuelven los 80 jajaja


----------



## SnakePlissken (29 Sep 2012)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Grande el camarero.
> Ademas parece un tipo honesto.
> Su intervencion va a tener mas peso e influencia de lis q muchos piensan



Eso mismo le decia a mi santa ahora... ese señor no sabe el poder que tiene en las manos.

Cuantos, de esos que viven en Matrix no se sentiran identificados con este señor, esos que con el palillo en la boca, en el bar, pensaban que con el PP esto iba a ir "parriba" de nuevo, esos taxistas cope a todo volumen...

Este señor camarero se planta en medio de la manifa con una bandera de España de tres metros y a la media hora tienes a medio Madrid alli.


----------



## scalibu (29 Sep 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Encapuchados en Cervantes, curioso cuando menos.



Cuando vea los primeros cócteles empezaré a creer en esto.


----------



## Autonomo_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Los maderos estan acojonados.... lo estoy viendo.... ahora, no entiendo por que...


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Y yo haciendo el gilipolas viendo a los de la Secta!!!
> 
> Este hombre acaba de quitar a los PPeros dos millones de votos



...y dandome una firma nueva...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (29 Sep 2012)

Es lo que dicen hay atras, el primer problema segun se va creciendo la cosa ya no es la casta, sino los fanaricos de la casta........al final habra sangre, mucha sangre.


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Por cierto...
Es cosa mía o la pausa de Telecinco está siendo más larga de lo habitual??


----------



## Greenday (29 Sep 2012)

Han metido publicidad para coger al camarero y meterle cuatro ostias. Cuando vuelva la publicidad será otro hombre, ya veréis.


----------



## NoRTH (29 Sep 2012)

España1 dijo:


> Camareitor, jojo, el spiderman de los burbujorros, el claudillo que os llevará a la plaza Tahir, adalid de los fororos y su vida en internec.



Calla puta y a fregar!!


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Autonomo dijo:


> Los maderos estan acojonados.... lo estoy viendo.... ahora, no entiendo por que...



Creo que los infiltrados de ayer les han tendido alguna emboscada. Entrenamiento de los UIP. Cosas de ellos.


----------



## dabuti (29 Sep 2012)

Hoyga, ¿no sale hoy Belén Esteban?............

Berlusco le está montando hoy su "vendetta" a la Trotona.


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

Llegue a burbuja huyendo de telecirco y ahora me reenviais ahi...


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Encapuchados en Cervantes, curioso cuando menos.



Esos pueden ser los mismo que salieron de Los Madrazos, y que hay en esa calle ? adivina adivinanza.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Sep 2012)

Viva Alberto Casillas y la madre que lo parió :Aplauso:


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

España1 dijo:


> Camareitor, jojo, el spiderman de los burbujorros, el claudillo que os llevará a la plaza Tahir, adalid de los fororos y su vida en internec.



Bueno, un votante, al menos, les quedará...


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

Hereje1972 dijo:


> ESTE tio ha destrozado el PP el solito !!!
> falta el PSoe
> dales caña camarerooooooooo...



*amen
*
es inadmisible que IU y el PSOE saquen votos de la situación de la que son tan responsables como los que más


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Por cierto empata el Puto Barça. Quedan escasos minutos para el final del partido


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

Autonomo dijo:


> Los maderos estan acojonados.... lo estoy viendo.... ahora, no entiendo por que...



Se llama telecinco xD :XX:


----------



## jlvljlvl (29 Sep 2012)

A ver volvemos al tema, queremos al camarero desaforado y con saliba en la comisura de los labios.


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Alew dijo:


> Llegue a burbuja huyendo de telecirco y ahora me reenviais ahi...



El mundo da muchas vueltas... Nunca digas "de este agua no beberé" ni "este cura no es mi padre".


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

El camarero es el puto amo, porque es lo que necesitamos, tíos así currantes que la gente se pueda identificar con él, además cuando más modesto y menos quiere ocupar un puesto popular más la gente lo apreciará. Yo me quedo con lo que dijo, un policía hoy le ha dado un bofetón, este señor está al límite, pero tiene un buen par de huevos.


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

Joder, a ver si suben las intervenciones del camarero vendetta para los que no lo hemos podido ver.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

Ojo ahí sigue el camarero!!!! oeoeoeoe


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 Sep 2012)

SnakePlissken dijo:


> Eso mismo le decia a mi santa ahora... ese señor no sabe el poder que tiene en las manos.
> 
> Cuantos, de esos que viven en Matrix no se sentiran identificados con este señor, esos que con el palillo en la boca, en el bar, pensaban que con el PP esto iba a ir "parriba" de nuevo, esos taxistas cope a todo volumen...
> 
> Este señor camarero se planta en medio de la manifa con una bandera de España de tres metros y a la media hora tienes a medio Madrid alli.



El Daoiz y Velarde del siglo Xxi 
Tiene huevos....tanto analisto, tertuliano y chupatintas...para q al final sea un simple currito el q puede dirigir, sin saberlo, el cotarro.
This is Spain....forever and ever


----------



## alcorconita (29 Sep 2012)

Vuestra ídolo de Terra acaba de decir que si le han abierto la cabeza a uno es porque algo habrá hecho...


----------



## Lehmann Brothels (29 Sep 2012)

Alew dijo:


> Llegue a burbuja huyendo de telecirco y ahora me reenviais ahi...



Yo lo tenía hasta desintonizado :: me he sentido rarísimo al volverlo a poner


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

Autonomo dijo:


> Los maderos estan acojonados.... lo estoy viendo.... ahora, no entiendo por que...



No están acojonados. Les han debido dar orden de ser más cuidadosos y comedidos con las cargas, para que los medios de Europa no les graben, para que no se desmorone la marca España.

Saben que si hubiese cargas duras como el día 25, mañana el efecto llamada sería brutal.


----------



## Doc McCoy (29 Sep 2012)

+10 caracteres


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## jlvljlvl (29 Sep 2012)

Jajajajajaajajajajaa ahora poniendo en su sitio a esa tia


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Pero de que coño va la rubia esa???


----------



## Mongor (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> El mundo da muchas vueltas... Nunca digas "de este agua no beberé" ni "este cura no es mi padre".



Ni esta polla no me cabe...


----------



## WinstonSmith (29 Sep 2012)

jojo,,, pequeña nota deportiva, el barça ha remontado.


----------



## Kaxorito (29 Sep 2012)

SnakePlissken dijo:


> Eso mismo le decia a mi santa ahora... ese señor no sabe el poder que tiene en las manos.
> 
> Cuantos, de esos que viven en Matrix no se sentiran identificados con este señor, esos que con el palillo en la boca, en el bar, pensaban que con el PP esto iba a ir "parriba" de nuevo, esos taxistas cope a todo volumen...
> 
> Este señor camarero se planta en medio de la manifa con una bandera de España de tres metros y a la media hora tienes a medio Madrid alli.



Jojojo queria meterse con la impresentable de Duran !


----------



## Siskel (29 Sep 2012)

Dejad de ver la teleeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (29 Sep 2012)

ahhhhh, sal de mi cabeza!!!!


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Remontada del puto Barça


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 Sep 2012)

Estamos en la fase del target político,pero todos sabemos que la presa gorda a cazar son las MULTINACIONALES Y LA BANCA,estos son los verdaderos jerifaltes de verdad.Yo abogo a un verdadero mercado libre en que cada persona pueda emprender,pero estoy en contra de estos grandes lobbys.

Detrás de los políticos están la banca,las eléctricas,los medios de comunicación,y después de los políticos a todos estos va ir que machacandoles.

A todo el mundo le digo que tenga paciencia,esto va despacio,queda guerra para 10 años,pero poco a poco los machacaremos.

Estos próximos 12 meses debemos encargarnos de la castuza política,y después ampliaremos targets,como puedan ser la banca,los monopolios o organizaciones criminales de castuzos como FEDEA,ESADE;IE;IESE.

Si creo que es necesario que el target político hay que ampliarlo no sólo al congreso,sino al s enado,la audiencia nacional,ayuntamientos,diputación.etc


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Mongor dijo:


> Ni esta polla no me cabe...



Ese proverbio no lo conocía, voy a consultar con la enciclopedia y el diccionario de autoridades...


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

inspector 96883 x'D ole tú!


----------



## jlvljlvl (29 Sep 2012)

9688 jajajajaajajajaj ademas es el unico que se sabe los putos numeros de la policia


----------



## Big_Lanister (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Remontada del puto Barça



Joder gracias por alegrarme un poco el dia. )


----------



## jlvljlvl (29 Sep 2012)

Isabelita, vete a tomar por el culo


----------



## Infandos (29 Sep 2012)

*No va a resolver nada*

Esto no va a resolver nada de nada. Seguiremos igual, si no peor. ¿ Que servirá para que los políticos tomen conciencia del clamor popular ? ¿ y que más da ? de sobra saben ellos lo que está sucediendo. Y el PP, por mucho que le fastidie a algunos, ha sido elegido y tiene mayoría absoluta. Que conste que no soy ni del PP ni del PSOE. Ninguno de los dos me inspira confianza, pero lo que no es de recibo que el PP no lleva ni un año en el poder y se le monten semejantes manifestaciones. Alguien decía que al PSOE le pasó lo que le está ocurriendo ahora al Gobierno. Yo no lo creo así. En siete años no tuvo grandes sobresaltos en ese sentido, que digamos.


----------



## Insurrección (29 Sep 2012)

CamarHeroe !!!!!!!


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

Bueno, pues debo ser el unico al que el camarero le parece un cantamañanas.


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Quien cojones es la tal Isabel esta???
Está de coña, o que????


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Sep 2012)

ya me han hechado... con la jugadita del escudo.


----------



## Greenday (29 Sep 2012)

Isabel Duran es la defensora del PP en todos los programas de TV.


----------



## ibn_sina (29 Sep 2012)

como se llama el bastardo de telahinco que dice que la gente fue el martes con escudos artesanales?


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Joder gracias por alegrarme un poco el dia. )



De nada.


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 Sep 2012)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Estamos en la fase del target político,pero todos sabemos que la presa gorda a cazar son las MULTINACIONALES Y LA BANCA,estos son los verdaderos jerifaltes de verdad.Yo abogo a un verdadero mercado libre en que cada persona pueda emprender,pero estoy en contra de estos grandes lobbys.
> 
> Detrás de los políticos están la banca,las eléctricas,los medios de comunicación,y después de los políticos a todos estos va ir que machacandoles.
> 
> ...



mucho mas facil, a todos esos, cortales los suministros


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

Vale, Telecirco vuelve a lo suyo....

Ponen a la lerda ésta, y enseñan un escudo mientras el presentador dice que "Muchisimas personas se prepararon para la manifestación así".


Morralla....

A ver si sacan ya a la Pilar Rahola que muerda a la Isabel


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Las tapas esas de basura según diversos testigos se repartieron desde las lecheras.


----------



## Charlatan (29 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Por cierto empata el Puto Barça. Quedan escasos minutos para el final del partido



menudo robo..........españa da asco..........en italia con lo de medel le habrian metido 5 partidos a cesc.!!!!!!!


----------



## NoRTH (29 Sep 2012)

jaojaojaoa!!

el camarero dando a la imbécil comepollas del Pp jaojaojaoajoa!!


----------



## Flogger (29 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Quien cojones es la tal Isabel esta???
> Está de coña, o que????



De Telemadrid, es una ultraderechista de la órbita de Aguirre. Supongo que eso lo dice todo.


----------



## Alexander the Grape (29 Sep 2012)

Insurrección dijo:


> CamarHeroe !!!!!!!



A mi firma me remito.


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Yo he sido uno que le he pedido que se hiciese una foto conmigo. Y el tio ha dejado la entrevista y se la ha echado, un crak.


----------



## John Nash (29 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Vale, Telecirco vuelve a lo suyo....
> 
> Ponen a la lerda ésta, y enseñan un escudo mientras el presentador dice que "Muchisimas personas se prepararon para la manifestación así".
> 
> ...



Siguen sin hablar de la cuestión de fondo.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Sep 2012)

Me pongo enferma con la gentuza que hay sentada ahí. Este señor está al límite.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Vale, Telecirco vuelve a lo suyo....
> 
> Ponen a la lerda ésta, y enseñan un escudo mientras el presentador dice que "Muchisimas personas se prepararon para la manifestación así".
> 
> ...



Pilar Rahola nos salvará...

jesus llevame pronto..


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Alew dijo:


> Bueno, pues debo ser el unico al que el camarero le parece un cantamañanas.



En la vida hay que ser un poco cantamañanas pero co cojones como este.


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 Sep 2012)

Alew dijo:


> Bueno, pues debo ser el unico al que el camarero le parece un cantamañanas.



Si, ya sabemos que no es hinjiniero , como el 80% de este foro, es un simple camarero...no es ni el dueño del bar


----------



## Lloba (29 Sep 2012)

¿Por qué será que la Fabra, la Cifuentes y ahora la Isabel esta me parecen todas la misma?


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Siguen sin hablar de la cuestión de fondo.



seguro que la cuestión no es la falta de control del Estado por parte de los ciudadanos.

debe ser el exceso de LIBERTAD, sí, debe ser


----------



## Greenday (29 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Vale, Telecirco vuelve a lo suyo....
> 
> Ponen a la lerda ésta, y enseñan un escudo mientras el presentador dice que "Muchisimas personas se prepararon para la manifestación así".
> 
> ...



La Durán es una impresentable, vendida al PP, pero la Rahola es otra desgraciada de mucho cuidado. No se salva ninguna, como no se salvan ni el PP, ni el PSOE, ni CIU, ni PNV, ni... casi ninguno.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Sep 2012)

Los perros acaban de acorralar a un grupo de ciudadanos contra las vallas del congreso.

Al menos hay mucho periodista y no les van a romper muchos huesos.


----------



## AlMutamid (29 Sep 2012)

Cervantes con barricadas.

Lo pongo en telahinco y me encuentro con el escudo. Cabrones.


----------



## Siskel (29 Sep 2012)

Me dan un poco de pena los pocos que quedan.

En cosa de minutos serán pasto de los perros de presa.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2012)

A los que están sentados los desalojarán a empujones o arrastrándolos, pero sin dar porrazos apenas.
Mañana tenemos a los mass mierda contándonos que la poli ha mejorado su manera de actuar, que han sabido desalojar bien, que son magníficos y bla bla bla.


----------



## Patú (29 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> Pilar Rahola nos salvará...
> 
> jesus llevame pronto..



Si, la Rahola es una puta sionista asquerosa....


----------



## Autonomo_borrado (29 Sep 2012)

Lloba dijo:


> ¿Por qué será que la Fabra, la Cifuentes y ahora la Isabel esta me parecen todas la misma?



Son clones... estan programadas para lo mismo...


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Las tapas esas de basura según diversos testigos se repartieron desde las lecheras.



¿Sabes, cuanto cuesta una brida desas?

Creo que con esto ya he dicho tó...

:


----------



## cojonesya (29 Sep 2012)

"¿Qué clase de persona va a una manifestación con escudo?"

Una a la que no le apetece que le revienten las costillas a hostias. Puto caracrater maricón hijo de puta.

Que asco me da la puta tele, no puedo ver esto. Tertulia de mierda con discusiones simplistas, absurdas y _balonesfueristas_, tres tertulianos a la izquierda y otros tres a la derecha, dáselo un poco más mascado a los retrasados mentales hispanistanos, así las dos Españas pueden seguir tirándose mierda la una a la otra sobre quien es más mala y mató más en el 36.

Ese camarero debería levantarse y largarse de allí, se le ve buen hombre y está manchando su honor simplemente por sentarse en esa mierda de silla. No le deis dinero a la mafia de Mediaset. Escorias hijos de pvta en este país hacen falta armas y ejecuciones.


----------



## Marshal Law (29 Sep 2012)

Lloba dijo:


> ¿Por qué será que la Fabra, la Cifuentes y ahora la Isabel esta me parecen todas la misma?



Es el gen pijo


----------



## autonomo666 (29 Sep 2012)

Infandos dijo:


> Esto no va a resolver nada de nada. Seguiremos igual, si no peor. ¿ Que servirá para que los políticos tomen conciencia del clamor popular ? ¿ y que más da ? de sobra saben ellos lo que está sucediendo. Y el PP, por mucho que le fastidie a algunos, ha sido elegido y tiene mayoría absoluta. Que conste que no soy ni del PP ni del PSOE. Ninguno de los dos me inspira confianza, pero lo que no es de recibo que el PP no lleva ni un año en el poder y se le monten semejantes manifestaciones. Alguien decía que al PSOE le pasó lo que le está ocurriendo ahora al Gobierno. Yo no lo creo así. En siete años no tuvo grandes sobresaltos en ese sentido, que digamos.



Y el 15m? gobernaba zp. Algunos se piensan que protestamos contra el PP o contra el PSOE y la protesta es contra el sistema corrupto que tenemos mal llamado democracia.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Sep 2012)

la carga está programada para cuando acabe la Noria


----------



## Mr.Bin (29 Sep 2012)

Alberto Casillas: "Maldita sea la hora en que yo me afilié y voté al PP"


----------



## nosomosnada (29 Sep 2012)

No se quién está más acorralado, si los que están sentados entre las vallas y los maderos en Neptuno... o el camarero en T5 entre el Jordi, la Durán, el mándíbula de tiburón de la 13 y compañía.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2012)

Lloba dijo:


> ¿Por qué será que la Fabra, la Cifuentes y ahora la Isabel esta me parecen todas la misma?



Joder es que son cagaditas.


----------



## Visilleras (29 Sep 2012)

patú dijo:


> Si, la Rahola es una puta sionista asquerosa....



Ya se que no es el Che Guevara.
Estaba de coña, onvre


----------



## Alew (29 Sep 2012)

Es ridiculo.

La unica razon por la que permanecen esas 100 personas es por la presencia policial.

Si se largan las lecheras ahora se acaba el tema, pero los pollos quieren decir la ultima....


----------



## Colakaos (29 Sep 2012)

Siskel dijo:


> Me dan un poco de pena los pocos que quedan.
> 
> En cosa de minutos serán pasto de los perros de presa.



No lo den pena, son putos heroes, con mas cojones que yo y que usted juntos.


----------



## Greenday (29 Sep 2012)

Esos pobres desgraciados que quedan, que son cuatro gatos, se van a salvar gracias a que T5 ahora está en directo, porque de lo contrario ya hubieran sido pasto de las porras.


----------



## Kaplan (29 Sep 2012)

Lloba dijo:


> ¿Por qué será que la Fabra, la Cifuentes y ahora la Isabel esta me parecen todas la misma?



Tres personas que valen por una.


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Sep 2012)

Pero si la coordinadora ya ha dado por acabada la concentración hace 1h y media. Manipuladores"""""""


"Se suponía que iba a ser pacífica" dice la muy puta


----------



## Patú (30 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, me dan pena los valientes que han quedado solos......están luchando por nosotros, al menos yo lo veo así......pero la única salida ya es reunirse un millón de personas y atacar como en braveheart.

Porque sino yo entiendo que ¿quién es el majo que se expone a ir a la cárcel???, el sistema lo han creado muy bien, está muy bien pertrechado, y solo se rompería si TODOS asumiéramos que tenemos que actuar, y conjuntamente.


----------



## España1 (30 Sep 2012)

No puedo ver la tele ahora, pero según los periódicos digitales hay millones de personas ahora, ¿no?


----------



## Greenday (30 Sep 2012)

En cuanto T5 deje la conexión y empiecen a hablar de la Esteban y cía, los maderos arremeten contra el grupito que queda.


----------



## Zetaperro (30 Sep 2012)

Vaya pinta de paleto tiene el del SUP


----------



## John Nash (30 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> seguro que la cuestión no es la falta de control del Estado por parte de los ciudadanos.
> 
> debe ser el exceso de LIBERTAD, sí, debe ser



No tío, de la libertad de los liberales financieros de secuestrar Estados para que sus gobernantes envíen a su pretorianos para que prosiga el gran robo de la historia.


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Sep 2012)

Donde esta el forero barralibredenapalm???
Porque hacen falta toneladas, joder


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (30 Sep 2012)

es triste que Llamazares pueda pasearse delante de los manifestantes... muy triste


----------



## Colakaos (30 Sep 2012)

El que estaba nervioso porque el suelo estaba sucio que se tranquilice que ya ha salido la maquina de limpieza


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (30 Sep 2012)

A los que se han sentado junto a las vallas, cuanto mejor que los disuelvan a hostias, porque si los procesan uno a uno sin violencia igual les joden la vida, convocatoria de manifestación ilegal, resistencia a la autoridad, activa y pasiva, bla, bla, bla, bla...

No en vano estamos en un estado de desecho, digo derecho...

:ouch:


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Sep 2012)

España1 dijo:


> No puedo ver la tele ahora, pero según los periódicos digitales hay* millones *de personas ahora, ¿no?





....y pico :bla:


----------



## España1 (30 Sep 2012)

Ambrosio Spinola dijo:


> la manífa del Sábado (oficial), la han bautizado como "La definitiva"
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WGXqYx6yuvE[/YOUTUBE]​





Dejémoslo en "La penul"


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Sep 2012)

Ahora sale el madero del SUP.

¿Esta gente entrena?


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Sep 2012)

Colakaos dijo:


> El que estaba nervioso porque el suelo estaba sucio que se tranquilice que ya ha salido la maquina de limpieza



:XX::XX::XX:
dando trabajo dí que sí, héroes!!!!


----------



## Siskel (30 Sep 2012)

Colakaos dijo:


> No lo den pena, son putos heroes, con mas cojones que yo y que usted juntos.



Sí, pero no puedo evitar pensar que, de irse la policía, ellos también se dispersarían.

De alguna forma, lo único que les mantiene ahí son sus propios antagonistas. Eso es lo que me apena un poco del asunto.

Por lo demás, cuentan totalmente con mi hacha.


----------



## Pensativo (30 Sep 2012)

Lloba dijo:


> ¿Por qué será que la Fabra, la Cifuentes y ahora la Isabel esta me parecen todas la misma?



El característico rubio platino pepero.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Sep 2012)

Cortaron al camarheroe


----------



## NoRTH (30 Sep 2012)

A cuanto sale importar el Kilo de taliban con ak-47?¿


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Cuando las marujas a rabiar,
aplauden a los perroflautas
los diputados sufren diarrea
y tiemblan de miedo en la noche.


----------



## nosomosnada (30 Sep 2012)

'Hay una persona debajo de esos cascos' están cantando.

No se si algún día vamos a darnos cuenta de que el problema no es si los maderos son personas o no.

El problema es que los pringados que estamos debajo estamos a punto de dejar de serlo.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (30 Sep 2012)

NoRTH dijo:


> A cuanto sale importar el Kilo de taliban con ak-47?¿



No tengo ni idea pero dame un número de cuenta y vamos haciendo colecta.


----------



## Autonomo_borrado (30 Sep 2012)

Pues que quereis que os diga, ese grupillo que esta ahora mismo cercado, són unos heroes.... por lo menos le echan huevos y plantan cara al sistema..... acto util o inutil, no lo se, pero por lo menos acaban lo que han empezado...


----------



## Tarúguez (30 Sep 2012)

*Marchan miles en Alemania contra la desigualdad social

Un reciente informe revelaba que los alemanes ricos duplicaron su patrimonio en las últimas dos décadas*


BERLÍN.- Miles de manifestantes secundaron hoy en una jornada de protesta convocada en unas 40 ciudades de toda Alemania, en protesta contra la creciente brecha social y reclamando una redistribución de la riqueza.

Las marchas, convocadas por el sindicato del sector servicios Ver.di y el movimiento antiglobalización Attac, discurrieron pacíficamente y llegaron a concentrar, según datos de los organizadores, a hasta 7,000 manifestantes en Hamburgo (norte).

En Berlín, los organizadores cifraron el número de asistentes en 5,000, aproximadamente los mismos que en Fráncfort, mientras que en Bochum (oeste) marcharon unas 4,000 personas.

Entre los asistentes de Berlín se encontraba el líder de la Izquierda, el poscomunista Gregor Gysi, así como la de los Verdes, Claudia Roth.

Los manifestantes portaban pancartas contra la precariedad laboral de Alemania y la creciente brecha social de la primera potencia europea.

Un reciente informe, elaborado por encargo del ministerio de Trabajo, revelaba que los alemanes ricos duplicaron su patrimonio en las últimas dos décadas.

Paralelamente al progresivo enriquecimiento de la clase adinerada se observó un incremento de la precariedad laboral y la pobreza.

Se estima que alrededor de un 10% de los alemanes poseen más de la mitad del conjunto de bienes patrimoniales privados del país, mientras que en 1998 el porcentaje se situaba en el 45 por ciento.

*Unos siete millones de alemanes trabajan en régimen de miniempleo y un 40% de los trabajadores que lo hacen a jornada completa ha visto reducido su poder adquisitivo, a raíz de la llamada "progresión fría", que hace que un aumento salarial terminé engullido por la inflación, sumada a un cambio de tarifa fiscal.*


Marchan miles en Alemania contra la desigualdad social | Dinero en Imagen.com


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Y ahora vuelve el Jordi a hablar del escudo.

A ver que dice el hermano de Antón Reixa.


----------



## dabuti (30 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> Una de la coordinadora del 25S hablando, rompiendo más el mátrix!




Es el Chema Rúiz, de la PAH, ex-promotor-constructor desahuciado y no muy querido en este foro.::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...undador-de-stop-desahucios-y-pepito-500k.html


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (30 Sep 2012)

¿Pero el modelo alemán no era la panacea y tal?


----------



## scalibu (30 Sep 2012)

En cuanto corten con telecirco los hostian, pero bien.


----------



## cojonesya (30 Sep 2012)

nosomosnada dijo:


> 'Hay una persona debajo de esos cascos' están cantando.
> 
> No se si algún día vamos a darnos cuenta de que el problema no es si los maderos son personas o no.
> 
> *El problema es que los pringados que estamos debajo estamos a punto de dejar de serlo*.



Nunca lo fuimos, el _hestadodevienestarismo_ ha sido opio para la clase obrera.

Lo único que está pasando ahora es que las telarañas están empezando a disiparse.


----------



## Keyron (30 Sep 2012)

Acabo de llegar ahora, algún streaming a pie de calle, estoy viendo el de público pero sólo es sonido ambiente...


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

Autonomo dijo:


> Pues que quereis que os diga, ese grupillo que esta ahora mismo cercado, són unos heroes.... por lo menos le echan huevos y plantan cara al sistema..... acto util o inutil, no lo se, pero por lo menos acaban lo que han empezado...



Necesitamos manifestaciones veinte veces más numerosas, para que a medianoche el grupillo de valientes que queda sea mayor en la misma proporción. Para eso tiene que subir más la masa crítica, aún hay mucho borrego optimista dentro de Matrix. :|


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Keyron dijo:


> Acabo de llegar ahora, algún streaming a pie de calle, estoy viendo el de público pero sólo es sonido ambiente...



Reuters Live Stream


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Sep 2012)

Demagogia a gogo en Telahinco.....


----------



## Colakaos (30 Sep 2012)

Autonomo dijo:


> Pues que quereis que os diga, ese grupillo que esta ahora mismo cercado, són unos heroes.... por lo menos le echan huevos y plantan cara al sistema..... acto util o inutil, no lo se, pero por lo menos acaban lo que han empezado...



Yo diría que son una patata caliente, no deberían haberlos acorralado, estoy seguro que no saben que hacer con ellos, no pueden apalearlos, no pueden dejarlos...

Vamos una torpeza.


----------



## Siskel (30 Sep 2012)

Keyron dijo:


> Acabo de llegar ahora, algún streaming a pie de calle, estoy viendo el de público pero sólo es sonido ambiente...



15Mpedia TV - 15Mpedia

Un guiri al micro. Cosas veredes.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

Keyron dijo:


> Acabo de llegar ahora, algún streaming a pie de calle, estoy viendo el de público pero sólo es sonido ambiente...



AudioviSol - live streaming video powered by Livestream
Reuters Live Stream


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (30 Sep 2012)

los voceros del PSOE piden elecciones, se confirma el reemplazo de Rubalcaba, me pregunto quien será el candiato


----------



## Mets (30 Sep 2012)

Pues los pocos que quedan serán héroes, nadie lo niega, pero esas imágenes las está viendo todo el mundo, y seguramente sea argumento , como no, para hablar de minorías que se manifiestan. Una retirada a tiempo , puede salvar propósitos...
esas imágenes no están beneficiando ....


----------



## Zetaperro (30 Sep 2012)

Comienza el debate PP vs PSOE :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Hereje1972 (30 Sep 2012)

las de la derecha son unas autenticas antipatriotas !!!
arriba pueblos de España


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Sep 2012)

Esto va acabar muy mal.....no se cuando estallara todo, pero lo q el forero bertok lleva anunciando hace tiempo, se va a cumplir


----------



## Papa_Frita (30 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> Acojonante la manipulación de Tele5 y como se criminaliza.
> 
> Ahora están mostrando todo el rato las imágenes de los infiltrados liándola como si fueran manifestantes reales. Esto es como V de Vendetta y 1984, pero en directo.
> 
> Estoy empezando a empatizar con el Bildu post violencia y me empiezo a dar asco mi mismo.



Solo cumplen su cometido: estan _retransmintiendo_ lo sucedido


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Sep 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> ¿Pero el modelo alemán no era la panacea y tal?



¿Qué modelo alemán?

¿El de tener a las esposas de profugos de la Ley como consejeras de interior?

:XX:


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

En Vivo: Los manifestantes del 29S vuelven a cercar el Congreso en Madrid

En RT hay un señor que estaba sentado en Neptuno, fue a hablar con los maderos y ahora está hablando con los que estaban atrapados en Neptuno.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Que llamen a telegigoló y encarguen un mandingo para que se calle la Isabel, copón.


----------



## Siskel (30 Sep 2012)

Ojo que sale la pasma!


----------



## nostramo (30 Sep 2012)

hay uno con chaqueta roja y blanca que hace cinco minutos previa identificación parece que estaba negociando con la policia y ahora esta hablando con los de la sentada.


----------



## Autonomo_borrado (30 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Necesitamos manifestaciones veinte veces más numerosas, para que a medianoche el grupillo de valientes que queda sea mayor en la misma proporción. Para eso tiene que subir más la masa crítica, aún hay mucho borrego optimista dentro de Matrix. :|



El problema es la espantada de la mayoria de manifestsbtes a la que oyen el minimo jaleo.... se han ido sin haber visto ni las lucecitas de las lecheras.... es como los sanfermines.... el 90% corren como locos sin saber donde estan los toros....


----------



## gugueta (30 Sep 2012)

#ESPAÑA "@wwwformy: El herido parece grave Se llama Yago Tiene sangre en la boca. Se lo llevan en volandas Samur #29S http://instagr.am/p/QLO1ugJBnV/"


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Que gran simil de España es ese programa de telecinco. Todos hablando sin parar, levantando la voz, sin turno de la palabra, cambiando constantemente de tema, sin hilar argumentos, sin derecho a replica. Bulliying mediatico.
Y el moderador feliz, supongo que esto es lo que quiere ver la gente, para levantar la voz tambien en sus casa, contagiarse de la violencia hablada, tomar bando y atacar al contrario, todo muy visceral, nada racional.


----------



## Flogger (30 Sep 2012)

Que alguien le meta la polla en la boca a la zorra rubia joder, o que el camarero le meta una hostia a mano abierta.

Queremos espectáculo, que no veía T5 desde el mundial de 2010.


----------



## Insurrección (30 Sep 2012)

Joder, qué demagogia de los PePeros en TeleCinco...

...diciendo que la culpa de todo es lo heredado del PSOE.



Lo de siempre.... puto PP... puto PSOE... puto IU..... puto etc etc...


----------



## Zetaperro (30 Sep 2012)

Hay palos por los aledaños.


----------



## Marshal Law (30 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Que llamen a telegigoló y encarguen un mandingo para que se calle la Isabel, copón.



cómo defiende a los suyos

qué ascazo

tras el programa va corriendo a Génova a pillar la nómina


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Necesitamos manifestaciones veinte veces más numerosas, para que a medianoche el grupillo de valientes que queda sea mayor en la misma proporción. Para eso tiene que subir más la masa crítica, aún hay mucho borrego optimista dentro de Matrix. :|



Yo cada día veo mas gente fuera del Matrix,es cuestión de tiempo y abrirle los ojos a muchos.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Y ahora entrevista a Luis del Olmo....

Nada, que esto no es ni pais ni nada...


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Todos se levantan y se van,

¿que ha pasado?


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (30 Sep 2012)

se retiran ordenadamente


----------



## Colakaos (30 Sep 2012)

Me alegro, los han dejado marchar!!!!


----------



## El Peseta (30 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> *amen
> *
> es inadmisible que IU y el PSOE saquen votos de la situación de la que son tan responsables como los que más



El psoe ya ha pagado la factura, la broma le ha costado 1,5 y 4 millones de votos en las autonómicas y generales. Quienes nunca pagan son el Pp. 







Aunque parece que en las proximas el Pp lo va a pagar y afortunadamente el PSOE no va a recoger


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

nostramo dijo:


> hay uno con chaqueta roja y blanca que hace cinco minutos previa identificación parece que estaba negociando con la policia y ahora esta hablando con los de la sentada.



Los de la sentada parece que ya pueden salir. No se quien sería el de la chaqueta blanca y roja, pero parece que la negociación ha acabado bien.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Vale, ya no queda ni el gato: 
Reuters Live Stream


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Sep 2012)

Bueno, lo de Telecinco no ha tenido nombre esta noche, queríamos escuchar a Casillas, no a la Sebastián, no me pillas en otra Jordi, muy mal, tenías a ese crack en plató pero en fin, qué se puede esperar de Telahinco.....siempre nos quedará Salvados....


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> Acaba la manifestación sin incidentes.
> 
> Hemos ganado, en la próxima habrá más gente ya que no tendrán cojones de pegar otra vez a la población..



Quiero pensar lo mismo pero aún falta por saber que ha pasado con el chaval inconsciente y como ha ido la "cacería" por las calles aledañas.


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (30 Sep 2012)

¿Porque llevaban una bandera de la segunda república?
No entiendo.


----------



## ibn_sina (30 Sep 2012)

seacock dijo:


> Acaba la manifestación sin incidentes.
> 
> Hemos ganado, en la próxima habrá más gente ya que no tendrán cojones de pegar otra vez a la población..



estoy de acuerdo.

Pero es deprimente que para aparecer en los medios del mundo haya que montar un vietnam.


----------



## Julianillo (30 Sep 2012)

Si los finales son sin hostias acudira mas gente


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (30 Sep 2012)

Es lo que no tiene solución en el cainismo hispanistaní; nunca, repito, nunca jamás se pretende llegar a la razón si no que se intenta adueñarse de ella. La realidad última es esa... A nadie le interesa la razón, le interesa tener razón. Así de déspotas somos.
Nos importa tres cojones la verdad, lo que queremos es que los demás se allanen a nuestras pretensiones.


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bin (30 Sep 2012)

Pero... y el heroe?? Ya lo he han dado una patada en el culo?

[YOUTUBE]WFkQOIIw1T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ibn_sina (30 Sep 2012)

bueno al turron...

¿cuando es la próxima?


----------



## lum (30 Sep 2012)

No tengo estómago para encender la tele y poner T5 pero he de ver los vídeos del camarhéroe cuando alguien los suba. Por lo que estáis contando, sería cojonudo que el hombre les dijese 4 cosas y se levantase y retirase en riguroso directo 

Queda mucho camino por recorrer y la desorganización de las protestas es total, pero el pacifismo de las mismas que algunos criticáis duramente está sirviendo para que una cuanta gente aprecie la desmedida respuesta del gobierno y se dé cuenta de que la situación política real del país está muchísimo más cerca de un franquismo "moderno" que de una democracia.

Y el mostrar a algunos la diferencia de información de la prensa internacional con respecto a lo que se ve en la tv patria, está siendo muy revelador también.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

Un vecino de la calle Cervantes llamando de todo menos bonitos a la policía, la de Terra hablando de batallas campales.


----------



## NapoleonXVII (30 Sep 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> ¿Porque llevaban una bandera de la segunda república?
> No entiendo.



Supongo que ;

- Porque es española.

- Y critica al Rey.

- Y al sistema actual, post 78.

- Y hace pensar en elecciones (republica nueva=elecciones)

¿Porque os molesta que la lleven? Joder, no es independentista ni nada raro...


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Sep 2012)

cissé africano(p.vidente) dijo:


>



Lo que hace una imagen.....


----------



## Alexander the Grape (30 Sep 2012)

He tenido que quitar telecinco.

Pero puntualizo un par de cosas que se han dicho:

1-Cuando se habla de estado de derecho se alude a la constitución (que es la que limita el poder del estado e impide que hagan lo que quieran mediante derechos) , la cual no se cumple. Por tanto decir que estamos en un estado de derecho, tiene poco sentido. 
2-Cuando se habla de la deuda y la herencia, la pregunta es ¿de qué deuda hablamos y quíen la debe? ¿Sabe cuanto es la deuda privada? ¿cuanto debe el sector financiero? ?Y la deuda pública y en qué se ha gastado? Porque es escandoloso que el dinero del rescate y los avales del estado hayan sido para bancos (ahora que está fresquita la pantomima de oliver y benji). Por tanto, un poquito de fundamento y menos rollos. Es vergonzoso y lamentable que se lleven a indocumentados de ese calibre a la televisión.


----------



## Patú (30 Sep 2012)

Cuando lleguen los recortes de verdad, este país será peor que grecia......sin duda.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

El stream de reuters se ha caido, ¿algo decente queda por ahí?


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

Ya podemos armarnos de paciencia, porque el desarrollo y final de las manifestaciones que se produzcan en los próximos días, serán como las de hoy.
A Rajoy le conviene que discurran así, no quiere que le relacionen con Egipto o Siria.

Hace falta mucha más masa crítica, y que dicha masa vaya subiendo exponencialmente cada vez más, porque de lo contrario... :|
Lo más que podemos ver a estas horas de la noche es algún contenedor quemado y poco más.


----------



## sindios (30 Sep 2012)

Estais viendo la tele? 

Mejor:

29 S: protestas a pie de calle En vivo - Noticias - Terra


----------



## dabuti (30 Sep 2012)

El camarero-héroe del 25-S: "Un agente me empujó", Vídeos deNacional en La Opinión de Murcia


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (30 Sep 2012)

El Peseta dijo:


> El psoe ya ha pagado la factura, la broma le ha costado 1,5 y 4 millones de votos en las autonómicas y generales. Quienes nunca pagan son el Pp.



mientras haya un subnormal que vote PPSOE estos podrán pactar con otros partidos de su cuerda


----------



## Greco (30 Sep 2012)

Buenas noches señores, les dejo por aqui, no se aburran mucho.

A ver si en la proxima estamos todos alli, y no aqui.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Entrevista al pacificador de la chaqueta roja ahora mismo en la Sexta


----------



## Avispa (30 Sep 2012)

Se han ido sin ser identificados tras negociar la salida con la policía.

Leo que hay algunos disturbios por los alrededores, en la calle Cervantes, comentan.


----------



## Marshal Law (30 Sep 2012)

el "pacificador" en la sexta


----------



## dodaltel (30 Sep 2012)

Si han cambiado de estrategia es por que estaban viendo que esto se les iba a ir de las manos cualquier día de estos. 

Así son los cobardes, fuertes con los débiles y serviles con los fuertes.


----------



## Doctor Rosado (30 Sep 2012)

Entrevista en la Secta al negociador de rojo y blanco

Se trata de un cliente sin dientes del bar Prado con afición al Chinchón dulce

Torrente está preparando una película con el camarero, el heavy travelo y el negociador desdentado

Buenas noches. Todo un éxito


----------



## Marshal Law (30 Sep 2012)

parece familiar de Ramón de Pitis


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Reuters vuelve con una recopilacion de imagenes:
Reuters Live Stream


----------



## amigodemisamigos (30 Sep 2012)

jajaja en la sexta, el tio que ha evitado la carga contra los últimos manifestantes dando una lección de moral. Las cosas se solucionan con la palabra. Bravo por él!

Un tio llano y honrado.


----------



## gugueta (30 Sep 2012)

International Comission Barcelona streams... - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Pero parece que queda poco.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

En terra van a entrevistar a un testigo de las batallas campales de Cervantes: 

29 S: protestas a pie de calle En vivo - Noticias - Terra


----------



## amigodemisamigos (30 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Entrevista en la Secta al negociador de rojo y blanco
> 
> Se trata de un cliente sin dientes del bar Prado con afición al Chinchón dulce
> 
> ...



jajaja no seas ******* el pobre hombre se ha rehabilitado y ha tenido su minutito de gloria!


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Entrevista al pacificador de la chaqueta roja ahora mismo en la Sexta



Cuente, cuente ¿Qué dice que ha pasado?


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

OSTIAS acabo de ver la caida de un tio de cara al suelo tras un porrazo en el recopilatorio de reuters y es una caida fea fea fea, ¿es ese el que se ha quedado incosciente?


----------



## Siskel (30 Sep 2012)

Bueno, pues un día más, una tarde más, una noche más, la bilis que me produce la servil y paupérrima supervivencia de este país sube y sube hasta convertirse casi en arcada. Es difícil expresar en términos que no conduzcan al vómito intelectual el pesebrismo en el que se mueven nuestros medios de comunicación, así como el terreno de absoluta impunidad en el que los puercos y fuerzas de seguiridad del estado campan a sus anchas patrullando las calles. Es igualmente estomagante la carencia total de rumbo, el miedo a la definición, y el escepticismo general que recorre todas las manifestaciones, como si la batalla se diera por perdida en el momento mismo de sus convocatorias.


----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

Al tema de la identificación de la UIP no hay que darle más vueltas...
Los PERROS en España llevan el chip debajo de la piel... jajajajaa


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Hay lio: 
29 S: protestas a pie de calle En vivo - Noticias - Terra


----------



## Brincalindes (30 Sep 2012)

vaya... 168 páginas.....

Imposible enterarse de lo que pasa así...

Recomendación:

Tomad "Adolonta"

No cura, pero atonta.....

:´(


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Sep 2012)

La chica de Terra es Giorgina???? :


----------



## NoRTH (30 Sep 2012)

Siskel dijo:


> Bueno, pues un día más, una tarde más, una noche más, la bilis que me produce la servil y paupérrima supervivencia de este país sube y sube hasta convertirse casi en arcada. Es difícil expresar en términos que no conduzcan al vómito intelectual el pesebrismo en el que se mueven nuestros medios de comunicación, así como el terreno de absoluta impunidad en el que los puercos y fuerzas de seguiridad del estado campan a sus anchas patrullando las calles. Es igualmente estomagante la carencia total de rumbo, el miedo a la definición, y el escepticismo general que recorre todas las manifestaciones, como si la batalla se diera por perdida en el momento mismo de sus convocatorias.



Mientras las manifestaciones se programen con tanta anterioridad esto seguirá igual.

`Parece que tenga que morir alguien para desatar la ira.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (30 Sep 2012)

Estan cargando en huertas?

Aquí lo podéis ver:

29 S: protestas a pie de calle En vivo - Noticias - Terra

Los de terra están metidos en medio.


----------



## WinstonSmith (30 Sep 2012)

La de terra ganando enteros para poder ser reportera de guerra.


----------



## Autonomo_borrado (30 Sep 2012)

Se ve gente corriendo... no hay camaras????


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

Están en la calle León, allí hay un local con fachada de tasca madrileña, que por dentro es un pub irlandés y tiene un sótano donde japoneses hacen tablaos de flamenco. Con esos antecedentes puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## SnakePlissken (30 Sep 2012)

Tanto quejarse de la basura... ya casi han terminado con tres camioncillos los servicios de limpieza...

Tiene huevos que hasta para eso tengan que manipular..


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Pinta mal...si en Lavapies el personal se hace fuerte, esta noche puede ser muy larga.
hay mogollón de antidisturbios posicionándose cerca de Lavapies, segun lo que se ve en terra: 29 S: protestas a pie de calle En vivo - Noticias - Terra


----------



## Alexander the Grape (30 Sep 2012)

no me va el enlace a terra


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> La de terra ganando enteros para poder ser reportera de guerra.



La verdad es que es muy grande. ::
Tienen que estar los uips con la camara en la espalda cagandose en su puta madre pero bien


----------



## Edmond (30 Sep 2012)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> La chica de Terra es Giorgina???? :



Yo creo que no.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Alexander the Grape dijo:


> no me va el enlace a terra



Prueba con internet explorer, a mi el otro dia me iba con firefox pero hoy no se por que no.


----------



## SnakePlissken (30 Sep 2012)

Btw, mi santa que esta reportando desde el televisor, dice que los de telahinco han cortado el servicio de llamadas porque solo con una que han tenido ha sido suficiente.

No conviene que la gente hable xD


----------



## ibn_sina (30 Sep 2012)

y que hecho tan grave ha sucedido para que los perros utilicen fusiles de pelotas?


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Un apunte: Cuando la reportera de terra se da prisa y hay movida, parece que está follando :baba:
29 S: protestas a pie de calle En vivo - Noticias - Terra


----------



## testaferro (30 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Prueba con internet explorer, a mi el otro dia me iba con firefox pero hoy no se por que no.



A mi no me iba pero porque tenía el AdBlock activado. A lo mejor es eso.


----------



## Kaplan (30 Sep 2012)

Edmond dijo:


> Yo creo que no.



Si es ella, me parece.



Alxemi dijo:


> Prueba con internet explorer, a mi el otro dia me iba con firefox pero hoy no se por que no.



En Firefox en modo seguro si me funcionó el otro día aunque ahora estoy usando Explorer.


----------



## WinstonSmith (30 Sep 2012)

Club de fans de Georgina ya.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

ibn_sina dijo:


> y que hecho tan grave ha sucedido para que los perros utilicen fusiles de pelotas?



¿Fecha de caducidad próxima?


----------



## jlvljlvl (30 Sep 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Están en la calle León, allí hay un local con fachada de tasca madrileña, que por dentro es un pub irlandés y tiene un sótano donde japoneses hacen tablaos de flamenco. Con esos antecedentes puede pasar cualquier cosa.



Jajajjajajajajaja


----------



## Kaplan (30 Sep 2012)

Salta uno en Terra: "Madre mía, si hay más prensa que gente manifestándose"


----------



## WinstonSmith (30 Sep 2012)

jojo cantando a lo san fermin en terra


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

atentos a terra ahora, puede haber lio


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

¿La calle del Leon no es Huertas?.
Hay peña!!!
Un grupo de manifestantes...muy pequeño, pero gente.

Pues como se metan por Huertas...puede ser un cachondeo, con todo el personal que sale de bares...


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Sep 2012)

El cámara ya no es Fernando, ahora es un tal Pedro.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Joder Giorgina, que grande eres.

Y me estás poniendo berraco con tus tensiones...


----------



## NoRTH (30 Sep 2012)

Entre tantos mirones,periodistas los UIP y manifestantes no pueden hacer su trabajo.


----------



## Zetaperro (30 Sep 2012)

Lo de terra es grandioso

Periodismo 3.0


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (30 Sep 2012)

Vale para reportera en REC 3


----------



## sindios (30 Sep 2012)

Tomando algo en un bar, llega la policía y le dan una hostia!!!


----------



## WinstonSmith (30 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Joder Giorgina, que grande eres.
> 
> Y me estás poniendo berraco con tus tensiones...



Tiene una voz muy erótica. :baba::baba::Baile::baba:


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

Parece que la policía ha entrado en un bar a repartir el cuerpo de cristo, o a montar un cristo, según decía un chaval.


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Sep 2012)

Han pegado a un cliente de un bar.

Que tomes nota, Visi...


----------



## Gliese (30 Sep 2012)

Bueno, hasta mañana a todos. 
Como siempre, ha sido un placer compartir estos momentos con ustedes.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Parece que aznar ya ha dado su opinion sobre todo esto:

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PdsnsCUsrtU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Hay que relajarse para irse a dormir, leñe


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (30 Sep 2012)

Son los riesgos de tomarte unos copazos, hoy tan ricamente y mañana con dolor de cabeza.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Entrevista a un puerta camarero con acento de Cali.
Dice que no ha pasado nada.


----------



## NoRTH (30 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> Tomando algo en un bar, llega la policía y le dan una hostia!!!



Eso es habitual.A mi no me sorprende.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Han pegado a un cliente de un bar.
> 
> Que tomes nota, Visi...



Gracias hamijo, pero yo a los sitios que voy, lo más peligroso que me puedo encontrar es alguna cincuentona borracha que en su día fue jefa de negociado del Banco Atlántico.


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (30 Sep 2012)

Giorgina con esas narices cómo tendrás el chocho


----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

La cara que se le va a quedar al cantaor cuando vea a la UIP y a los seguratas del metro entrando en el tablao...
Porras contra guitarrazos... jajaja

FERNANDO SOTO - Limosna de Amores -Tablao Villa-Rosa (MADRID) - Gira Flamenco Cuplé - YouTube


----------



## John Nash (30 Sep 2012)

JC Diez en al rojo vivo. Ahora si son los minutos de la basura. El afterhours de la tele justo antes de la bruja Lola.


----------



## sindios (30 Sep 2012)

Marco Annio Vero dijo:


> Son los riesgos de tomarte unos copazos, hoy tan ricamente y mañana con dolor de cabeza.



Luego dirá que le dieron garrafón...


----------



## Insurrección (30 Sep 2012)

Yo, en la próxima manifestación, le doy un premio al primero que le ponga una pegatina de un  a un antidisturbios en el casco...  


::::::


----------



## Perchas (30 Sep 2012)

Necesito el trocito de video del camarero en Tele 5, se lo he contado a mi hija en USA y esta impaciente para verlo.

Ayuda


----------



## Edmond (30 Sep 2012)

Ok, era Georgina. 
Me surge una duda;
¿Si todas acaban así? Sin tomar el congreso, sin nada que hacer, sin una dirección clara...

¿Qué coño hacemos?


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

Vamos a la cama que hay que descansar...


----------



## Visilleras (30 Sep 2012)

Termina la retransmisión con imágenes de Giorgina.

Me mola. Me mola mucho. Entre la chaqueta de lunares y ese aire, mitad Super-Nanny, mitad amateur húngara...

Me pone mucho más :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Siskel (30 Sep 2012)

Edmond dijo:


> Ok, era Georgina.
> Me surge una duda;
> ¿Si todas acaban así? Sin tomar el congreso, sin nada que hacer, sin una dirección clara...
> 
> ¿Qué coño hacemos?



Ya se nos ocurrirá algo.

Buenas noches.


----------



## jlvljlvl (30 Sep 2012)

Bueno habra que cambiar este maravilloso foro y a la reportera de Terra por algo mas productivo como por ejemplo xvideos...hasta la proxima gente.


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (30 Sep 2012)

Edmond dijo:


> Ok, era Georgina.
> Me surge una duda;
> ¿Si todas acaban así? Sin tomar el congreso, sin nada que hacer, sin una dirección clara...
> 
> ¿Qué coño hacemos?



Mañana a las 11 hacen una asamblea o algo así con confeti sombreros de cumpleaños y carteras a la vieja usanza, de piel, con fundas, y retratos de marx.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Intervencion de la persona mayor agredida y detenida en telecindo hace unos minutos, no la he visto pero al parecer ha sido epica:

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uVt8ThL_jNs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tw8lUyr-F2Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Necesito el trocito de video del camarero en Tele 5, se lo he contado a mi hija en USA y esta impaciente para verlo.
> 
> Ayuda



en seguida lo tienes


----------



## Fred2012 (30 Sep 2012)

En foropolicia se estan metiendo con el pobre camarero que es una vergüenza leerlo, a mi me pone ciego de ira.


----------



## WinstonSmith (30 Sep 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Termina la retransmisión con imágenes de Giorgina.
> 
> Me mola. Me mola mucho. Entre la chaqueta de lunares y ese aire, mitad Super-Nanny, mitad amateur húngara...
> 
> Me pone mucho más :baba: :baba: :baba:



Venga Visilleras creale un hilo/club de fans a esta mujer. :baba::baba::baba::Baile:


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Intervencion del camarero:

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2QRfwwWpsTA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3OxdBLCNAv0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

Algunos tweets de lo de hoy en varias ciudades españolas se pueden ver en Las Voces del 25S

Basta con disminuir el zoom para que vayan apareciendo puntos donde la gente ha mandado fotos e info.


----------



## WinstonSmith (30 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Intervencion del camarero:
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2QRfwwWpsTA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3OxdBLCNAv0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Muchas gracias tio. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Vista aerea 29S

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/orUc06z7yhM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

Los de foro policía ademas de ser gilipollas son unos putos mierdas...
Hay que ser imbécil para que te quiten la paga de Navidad y que en menos de 1 año la policía estará cobrando nóminas de 600 euros al mes y encima ser perros, putas y serviles..


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Intervencion del camarero:
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2QRfwwWpsTA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3OxdBLCNAv0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Qué enrollao eres. :cook:


----------



## Mr.Bin (30 Sep 2012)

ALCOY dijo:


> Los de foro policía ademas de ser gilipollas son unos putos mierdas...
> Hay que ser imbécil para que te quiten la paga de Navidad y que en menos de 1 año la policía estará cobrando nóminas de 600 euros al mes y encima ser perros, putas y serviles..



Pues pasar el enlace ostiaputajoder que parecemos nuevos.


----------



## Kaplan (30 Sep 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Pues pasar el enlace ostiaputajoder que parecemos nuevos.



Yo estoy leyendo cosas aquí:
FORO POLICIA &bull; Ver Tema - 25-S "Sitiar el Congreso" mantiene en alerta a policía y CNI


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Intervencion de la persona mayor agredida y detenida en telecindo hace unos minutos, no la he visto pero al parecer ha sido epica:
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uVt8ThL_jNs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tw8lUyr-F2Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>





Alxemi dijo:


> Intervencion del camarero:
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2QRfwwWpsTA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3OxdBLCNAv0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



¿De donde son esas tapa de contenedor? Parecen las amarillas para pilas y esas cosa, pero excepto en algún supermercado no las he visto en las zonas de Madrid que frecuento.


----------



## Tarúguez (30 Sep 2012)

Aquí tenéis todo lo que ha grabado *Fanetín*


Neptuno #29S final - 1 | fanetin | Bambuser


#29S Neptuno - 2 wifi Starbucks | fanetin | Bambuser



#29S Neptuno - 1 Cafetería Prado | fanetin | Bambuser


Algo más de 90 minutos en tres tomas.



La página:



fanetin | Bambuser


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Sep 2012)

y.....mañana mas


----------



## zapatitos (30 Sep 2012)

Dicen que los defensores y garantes de esta democracia están entrando ahora por en los bares de Lavapiés buscando gente, después de arrasar Huertas donde han tirado puestos y todo lo que han pillado, o sea ayudando a las pymes y tal.


----------



## Fernando223 (30 Sep 2012)

En Murcia ha sido una locura:Cargas, atropellos....


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Qué enrollao eres. :cook:



gracias, pero yo no lo he subido, solo me he metido en youtube, he buscado 29s y he ordenado por fecha de subida, ahí estaban, la mia ha sido la primera reproduccion,

Hay bastantes videos mas:

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pHKHrNZM98A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pIFPFyMegtA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HFhjSGBxXG0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZsztFmriIcY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## kende (30 Sep 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿De donde son esas tapa de contenedor? Parecen las amarillas para pilas y esas cosa, pero excepto en algún supermercado no las he visto en las zonas de Madrid que frecuento.



Son las típicas tapas de contenedor de envases.


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

Fernando223 dijo:


> En Murcia ha sido una locura:Cargas, atropellos....



Cuentanos. Gracias.


----------



## Siskel (30 Sep 2012)

Kaplan dijo:


> Yo estoy leyendo cosas aquí:
> FORO POLICIA &bull; Ver Tema - 25-S "Sitiar el Congreso" mantiene en alerta a policía y CNI



Los policías denunciando la manipulación mediática.

#Tecagas.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

La gente está llegando a casa y subiendo sus videos;

este mola:

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1OivgcDpDQI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

kende dijo:


> Son las típicas tapas de contenedor de envases.



Acias. Por las zonas en que he estado esas se las ahorran, tapa naranja para todo, y con suerte verde para lo orgánico.


----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

Dedicado al inspector 9683


Todo lo que tienes de alto lo tienes de GILIPOLLAS... jajajaja


El pueblo os está perdiendo el respeto PUTOS MIERDAS...


----------



## WinstonSmith (30 Sep 2012)

Siskel dijo:


> Los policías denunciando la manipulación mediática.
> 
> #Tecagas.



Como esta el patio. :vomito:


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> La gente está llegando a casa y subiendo sus videos;
> 
> este mola:
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1OivgcDpDQI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Pero si eso es del miercoles.


----------



## abrefacil (30 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> La gente está llegando a casa y subiendo sus videos;
> 
> este mola:
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1OivgcDpDQI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Soy yo que veo cosas que no son, o estos llevan porras extensibles?? fijaos como las sacan...ienso:


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> Pero si eso es del miercoles.



ya decía yo que lo veía raro de hoy, pero en fin, me han liao ::


----------



## Fernando223 (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> Cuentanos. Gracias.



Pues mira, todo bien, hasta que nos hemos metido en la avenida principal de Murcia y de repente vemos un BMW a toda velocidad acudiendo a nosotros sin parar y ha atropellado a gente....le han caido ostias, los antidisturbios chuleandonos, lo peor ha sido cuando he visto que gente nuestra y gente del PP han estado peleandose y la policia sin hacer nada riendose(esta noche, mas que nunca, me he reafirmado en que solo les interesa que nos peleemos entre la ciudadania y punto), y han esperado al final de la marcha para cargar a saco contra todo el mundo, la gente corriendo despavorida, a una chavala le han dado una paliza un grupo de extrema-derecha, un inconsciente por culpa de los porrazos de los perrazos....que conclusión saco con esto???, que este pais se soluciona mediante una sola via:La violencia pura y dura, es lo que hay, me duele, por qué hasta esta tarde he estado con el rollo pacifista, pero se ha acabado, contra la castuza, metralleta.


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

Siskel dijo:


> Los policías denunciando la manipulación mediática.
> 
> #Tecagas.



Entrar en foropedorreria es cancerígeno. Ahi no entro ni aunque me paguen.


----------



## quediran (30 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Intervencion del camarero:
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2QRfwwWpsTA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3OxdBLCNAv0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Me disculpo por haber llamado ayer fanboy a este camarero que esta claro es una persona integra... El presentador de este programa cada año se supera y es mas y mas nauseabundo..

Una pena hoy no hubiese mucha mas gente.. los que os quedais en casa de verdad que magnifica oportunidad de hacer algo realmente importante que os estáis perdiendo.

Mi admiracion para los 300 espartanos que se han quedado en la sentada final con mas cojones que el caballo de espartero... me alegro se hayan librado finalmente de los porrazos y las detenciones..


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

Fernando223 dijo:


> Pues mira, todo bien, hasta que nos hemos metido en la avenida principal de Murcia y de repente vemos un BMW a toda velocidad acudiendo a nosotros sin parar y ha atropellado a gente....le han caido ostias, los antidisturbios chuleandonos, lo peor ha sido cuando he visto que gente nuestra y gente del PP han estado peleandose y la policia sin hacer nada riendose(esta noche, mas que nunca, me he reafirmado en que solo les interesa que nos peleemos entre la ciudadania y punto), y han esperado al final de la marcha para cargar a saco contra todo el mundo, la gente corriendo despavorida, a una chavala le han dado una paliza un grupo de extrema-derecha, un inconsciente por culpa de los porrazos de los perrazos....que conclusión saco con esto???, que este pais se soluciona mediante una sola via:La violencia pura y dura, es lo que hay, me duele, por qué hasta esta tarde he estado con el rollo pacifista, pero se ha acabado, contra la castuza, metralleta.




Muy jodido... en fin... ¿hay videos o algo de lo que ha pasado?.


----------



## Siskel (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> Entrar en foropedorreria es cancerígeno. Ahi no entro ni aunque me paguen.



Haces bien. Fíjate en una de las firmas.


----------



## Gürtelito (30 Sep 2012)

Siskel dijo:


> Los policías denunciando la manipulación mediática.
> 
> #Tecagas.



Ten en cuenta que ellos ven una realidad paralela a la del resto de mortales.

Para ellos, todo lo que se ve en los videos es por una provocación previa que no ha sido grabada, misteriosamente.


----------



## sindios (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> Entrar en foropedorreria es cancerígeno. Ahi no entro ni aunque me paguen.



¿Hay que ser policía para registrarte en el foro? Lo digo por entrar en plan troll...


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Sep 2012)

bueno, ha quedado demostrado que, llegada la hora del botellon y cuando la parienta dice que hay que acostar al ninyo, cumplido el expediente, todo el mundo a casita o a la fiesta. Y que por tanto el problema, de momento, no es tan grave.

No me gusta, pero es lo que hay. Los hechos hablan, no los deseos ni las palabras.

El que realmente le afecte el tema, lo mejor es que emigre, porque como espere algo de ese pais lo lleva crudo.


----------



## Fernando223 (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> Muy jodido... en fin... ¿hay videos o algo de lo que ha pasado?.



Tengo fotos solamente, con números de placa y demás, mañana los subo, videos no tengo ninguno, otra gente sí


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Entrevista en la sexta al mediador:

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1qBSOCGFGEM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

El pobre está cagao de que piensen que era un infiltrado ::


----------



## Siskel (30 Sep 2012)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que ellos ven una realidad paralela a la del resto de mortales.



Sí, en una realidad para lelos.


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> ¿Hay que ser policía para registrarte en el foro? Lo digo por entrar en plan troll...



No, de hecho creo que yo me registré y dije algo hace años, pero vamos, hablar con ellos es como hablar con una cabra que no te entiende.


----------



## Gürtelito (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> No, de hecho creo que yo me registré y dije algo hace años, pero vamos, hablar con ellos es como hablar con una cabra que no te entiende.



Es como intentar razona con un Testigo de Jehova.


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

Fernando223 dijo:


> Tengo fotos solamente, con números de placa y demás, mañana los subo, videos no tengo ninguno, otra gente sí



A mi no me gusta que todo se centre en Madrid, que no somos el centro del universo coño. Es bueno que salga lo que está ocurriendo en otras ciudades. Si no se da cobertura a otros sitios, a la gente se le quitarán las ganas de salir la proxima vez.


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

Hoy todos somos UIP...

Un Imbécil Policía...

que le quitan la paga de Navidad, le congelan el sueldo, y en 2 años cobrarán nóminas de 600 euros mensuales mientras reparte porrazos por encima de sus posibilidades...

Foro policía no es cancerígeno es una casa de putas baratas a 10 euros la mamada...


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> bueno, ha quedado demostrado que, llegada la hora del botellon y cuando la parienta dice que hay que acostar al ninyo, cumplido el expediente, todo el mundo a casita. Y que por tanto el problema, de momento, no es tan grave.
> 
> No me gusta, pero es lo que hay. Los hechos hablan, no los deseos ni las palabras.
> 
> El que realmente le afecte el tema, lo mejor es que emigre, porque como espere algo de ese pais lo lleva crudo.



Si hay que criticar a alguien al ultimo que podemos criticar es al que ha estado alli hoy, se haya ido a las 7, a las 9 o a las 12 la noche.


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> Si hay que criticar a alguien al ultimo que podemos criticar es al que ha estado alli hoy, se haya ido a las 7, a las 9 o a las 12 la noche.



no es una critica, es la constatacion de un hecho.


----------



## sindios (30 Sep 2012)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> bueno, ha quedado demostrado que, llegada la hora del botellon y cuando la parienta dice que hay que acostar al ninyo, cumplido el expediente, todo el mundo a casita o a la fiesta. Y que por tanto el problema, de momento, no es tan grave.
> 
> No me gusta, pero es lo que hay. Los hechos hablan, no los deseos ni las palabras.
> 
> El que realmente le afecte el tema, lo mejor es que emigre, porque como espere algo de ese pais lo lleva crudo.



Aunque no se llegue a conseguir nada, que no se sabe, hay que intentarlo.
Al menos les tocamos un poco los huevos.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Cifras oficiales: 12 heridos y 2 detenidos:

El 29-S acaba con cargas policiales: 12 heridos leves y dos detenidos - 20minutos.es


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> no es una critica, es la constatacion de un hecho.



Lo entendí como una crítica.. Y en parte estoy contigo, hace falta mas 'hambre' para que esto explote de verdad.


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> Aunque no se llegue a conseguir nada, que no se sabe, hay que intentarlo.
> Al menos les tocamos un poco los huevos.



Las cosas no se intentan, se hacen o no se hacen


----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

¿y de qué sirve quedarse?
¿y el apoyo logístico?

Para eso sólo hubo una gente que tuvo cojones...


Los perroflautas estuvieron allí 80 días sin moverse y también los criticasteis...
También es un hecho...

Mientras esos putos mercenarios maricas asquerosos llamados UIP todavía no se habían cumplido 48 horas cercando Sol y se pusieron a llorar como nenazas...

También es la constatación de un hecho...

Tendrán que descansar... mañana más...
y al otro... y al otro... y al otro...

Más pronto o más tarde saltará la chispa...
Las pelotas de goma y los gases será usados por doquier...
Los cóckteles Molotov, también...
Mientras tanto Mariano saboreará su puro y sus cenas de 1.000 euros en cualquier capital extranjera... así ya estará más cerca del exilio que es donde acabará...


----------



## megadeth (30 Sep 2012)

sindios dijo:


> Aunque no se llegue a conseguir nada, que no se sabe, hay que intentarlo.
> Al menos les tocamos un poco los huevos.



Sí que se consigue. Gracias a estas movilizaciones, en Europa se están poniendo muy nerviositos. Ven que las cosas se le complican sobremanera al bocachocho. Y saben que si Españistán cae, detrás van unos cuantos más.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

¡Mira mamá! ¡La violencia policial española es portada en The Guardian!

Latest news, sport and comment from the Guardian | The Guardian

Del articulo:

Cristina Cifuentes, the government delegate in Madrid, had warned before the protests that they were being infiltrated by violent members of Spain's far right and were attracting the country's most radical leftwingers. But protesters later pointed to a group of undercover policemen who, they claimed, had been at the front of the protest waving red flags and encouraging others to violence.

Other police certainly thought their undercover colleagues were troublemakers, and there is also film of one of them being dragged out of the crowd to be arrested and shouting: "I am a colleague! I am a colleague!"

On Saturday, a 72-year-old man was among some 30 demonstrators who had been accused of attacking police and given bail. "But I was sitting down when they arrested me," he said.

The radicalisation came amid worries that the ratings agency Moodys would downgrade Spain's creditworthiness, reigniting the pressure on its debt and sending the interest rates that it must pay spiralling up again.


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## kapandji (30 Sep 2012)

uffff... he visto este video sobre el minuto 4 parece que no es oro todo lo que reluce

Aqui


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

Espero que las declaraciones del camarero en Telecirco hayan servido para despertar de Matrix a muchísima gente. :Aplauso:
Ha sido buenísimo, yo creo que este hombre da el perfil psicológico de burbujista, de joven si hubiera existido internet hubiera sido forero nuestro. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


¿Alguien tiene fotos o videos de las cargas y atropellos en Murcia?


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

cissé africano(p.vidente) dijo:


>



Me has recordado una pancarta épica que he visto hoy:

"Nos estais tocando los cojones por encima de vuestras posibilidades"


----------



## Colakaos (30 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> ¡Mira mamá! ¡La violencia policial española es portada en The Guardian!
> 
> Latest news, sport and comment from the Guardian | The Guardian
> 
> ...



¿Borbon cagando leches para hablar con el director?


----------



## Gürtelito (30 Sep 2012)

Colakaos dijo:


> ¿Borbon cagando leches para hablar con el director?



Y exponerse a que The Guardian se ponga a sacar mierda de la Casa Real a los dos días?

Creo que con los del NYT ha tenido suficiente para una temporada.


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (30 Sep 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> uffff... he visto este video sobre el minuto 4 parece que no es oro todo lo que reluce
> 
> Aqui



Yo ahí no veo a un camarero defendiendo a un montón de manifestantes, veo a un camarero desbocado y a unos antidisturbios protegiendose de las piedras y, eventualmente, cogiendo al camarero que iba de heroe y metiendolo de nuevo al bar porque de una pedrá lo dejan tieso.

Ojo digo lo que veo, yo a estas alturas de la película no me posiciono ni en bandos ni en historias, o lo intento.


----------



## Vokiabierto (30 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Espero que las declaraciones del camarero en Telecirco hayan servido para despertar de Matrix a muchísima gente. :Aplauso:
> Ha sido buenísimo, yo creo que este hombre da el perfil psicológico de burbujista, de joven si hubiera existido internet hubiera sido forero nuestro. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene fotos o videos de las cargas y atropellos en Murcia?



¿Hay vídeos de lo que ha dicho el camarero en telecirco?


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

Leo algunos comentarios sobre que en murcia ha sido muy feo pero no encuentro informacion concreta, solo imagenes cutres:

https://twitter.com/jramonfernandez/status/252115329466109952/photo/1
https://twitter.com/WhatsappSocial/status/252144560736702465/photo/1
https://twitter.com/seth_1994/status/252151687307993089/photo/1

¿alguien tiene algo?


----------



## kapandji (30 Sep 2012)

por eso, a estas alturas hay que hilar fino con lo que uno cree....



Marco Annio Vero dijo:


> Yo ahí no veo a un camarero defendiendo a un montón de manifestantes, veo a un camarero desbocado y a unos antidisturbios protegiendose de las piedras y, eventualmente, cogiendo al camarero que iba de heroe y metiendolo de nuevo al bar porque de una pedrá lo dejan tieso.
> 
> Ojo digo lo que veo, yo a estas alturas de la película no me posiciono ni en bandos ni en historias, o lo intento.


----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

Si yo fuese Marianin cesaría inmediatamente al puto inspector ese que todo lo que tiene de alto lo tiene de tonto y a la delegada de Barrio sésamo Cristiana Cifuentes...
Al tiempo Marianín haría bien en lamerle el culo al camarero Casillas. a ver si de ese modo recupera buena parte de los votantes que se le habrán ido esta noche...

Seguro que no ha sido el gobierno, ni la delegada, sino algún cenutrio inspector el que halagado por las palabras del gobierno de actuación EJEMPLAR ha querido darle al camarero más de la medicina EJEMPLAR...

No se pué ser tan rencoroso sr Inspector...
Entendemos que su gilipollez pueda ser debida a su altura, va a ser que no le llega el riego al cerebro...
Aunque el resto de la UIP no sean tan altos, inclso alguno barrigón y son igual de mierdas y de gilipollas que sus inspectores...


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2012)

a dormir señores.- a ver mañana que se cuenta en el retiro.


----------



## guelindero (30 Sep 2012)

Estais todos flipaos, pero flipaos de cojones


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Sep 2012)

A ver, el camarero dijo ayer QUE SE PONIA ASI PARA QUE NO SALIESE NADIE, pq iba a recibir, no para que no entrasen los antidisturbed.


----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

Manda huevos que la policía en vez de socorrer a Murcia sign teniendo en un campamento tercermundista a los refugiados del terremoto del año pasado y con Murcia arrasada ayer por las inundaciones...
La policiía no tenga otra cosa mejor que hacer que aporrear a los ciudadanos...

To serve and Protect...

Son sus costumbres...


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Sep 2012)

No confundamos a la policia con los antidisturbios, es como confundir a los sindicatos pequeños con UGT-CCOO, por ejemplo


----------



## debarenbar (30 Sep 2012)

Infandos dijo:


> Esto no va a resolver nada de nada. Seguiremos igual, si no peor. ¿ Que servirá para que los políticos tomen conciencia del clamor popular ? ¿ y que más da ? de sobra saben ellos lo que está sucediendo. Y el PP, por mucho que le fastidie a algunos, ha sido elegido y tiene mayoría absoluta. Que conste que no soy ni del PP ni del PSOE. Ninguno de los dos me inspira confianza, pero lo que no es de recibo que el PP no lleva ni un año en el poder y se le monten semejantes manifestaciones. Alguien decía que al PSOE le pasó lo que le está ocurriendo ahora al Gobierno. Yo no lo creo así. En siete años no tuvo grandes sobresaltos en ese sentido, que digamos.



En 7 no, a ver si contamos bien, ZP estuvo sacando pecho de sus 3 primeros años en la Champions league, igual que hicieron los otros con el españa va bien.


----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

No te creas...
Que yo he visto policía a montones en el GP de fórmula 1 de Valencia de hace 2 ó 3 años... y cualquiera de ellos podría ser muy dignamente un UIP...

Dejan bastante que desear...
Y el concepto de autoridad se confunde con el de chulería...

De todo habrá en la viña del sr...

Pero así nos va...


Policias tontos, chulitos y abusadores, y gobiernos y jueces que lo consienten por su interés...


----------



## Chuck Norris (30 Sep 2012)

La envíada de la Tele 5 en Neptuno debe terner un novio entre los de la porra porque hay que ver que manera de defender a los esbirros de la castuza. Que tendenciosa y gilipollas¡¡. Parecía de Telemadrid.


----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

Vamos a explicar el vídeo del inspector gadget, el tonto y alto que ha agredido al camarero Casillas...

Se entiende que Casillas humilla a la policia:

"con porra no entras"

El inspector tonto y alto le devuelve el honor al cuerpo agrediendo al camarero:
"qué machote que soy y que valiente... viva el CNP".

Sale el camarero en telecirco y a Pons le entran las cagaleras de la muerte...
"Mardita sea la hora y mi estampa del día que voté al PP" 

Pons llama a Marianín que estab fumándose un purito y tomándose un Cardenal Mendoza antes de ponerse el liguero y que Elvira lo azotase por ser un niño muuuuu malo...

A Marianin se le cae el puro la boca, mientras en su casa a Cifu también se le afloja el ohete, mientras ve en telecirco que sus inspectores del glorioso CNP son aún menos inteligentes que ella...

Marianin coge el teléfono rojo y llama a la "Sifu":

"Cagon tus muelas y tu puta estampa, Cifu"

La Cifu mañana con cara de loquis tanteando y lamiéndole el ohete al camarero Casillas, mientras Montoro le concede un mejoramiento en sus impuestos y el ministro Canario le regala tarifa eléctrica gratuíta de por vida... jajaja

Va a dar risa cuando alguna alta instancia del PP llame al camarero a ver si lo convence para que salga en la tele retractándose y alabando al PP... jajaja

"Son uds peores que Chavez... ratas más que palomas" jojojo

"y su polisia ni en las repúblicas bananeras" jojojojo


----------



## sinnonymous (30 Sep 2012)

Textos - UJS

*La república democrática es la mejor envoltura política de que puede revestirse el capitalismo, y por lo tanto el capital, al dominar* (a través de los Pakhinski, los Chernov, los Tsereteli y Cía.) *esta envoltura, que es la mejor de todas, cimenta su Poder de un modo tan seguro, tan firme, que ningún cambio de personas, ni de instituciones, ni de partidos, dentro de la república democrática burguesa, hace vacilar este Poder*.Hay que advertir, además, que Engels, con la mayor precisión, llama al sufragio universal arma de dominación de la burguesía. *El sufragio universal, dice Engel*s, sacando evidentemente las enseñanzas de la larga experiencia de la socialdemocracia alemana, *es "el índice que sirve para medir la madurez de la clase obrera. No puede ser más ni será nunca más, en el Estado actual".*
Los demócratas pequeñoburgueses, por el estilo de nuestros socialrevolucionarios y mencheviques, y sus hermanos carnales, todos los socialchovinistas y oportunistas de la Europa occidental, esperan, en efecto, "más" del sufragio universal.
Comparten ellos mismos *e inculcan al pueblo la falsa idea de que el sufragio universal es, "en el Estado actual ", un medio capaz de expresar realmente la voluntad de la mayoría de los trabajadores y de garantizar su efectividad práctica.*
*Aquí no podemos hacer más que señalar esta idea mentirosa, poner de manifiesto que esta afirmación* de Engels completamente clara, precisa y concreta, *se falsea a cada paso en la propaganda y en la agitación de los partidos socialistas "oficiales"* (es decir, oportunistas). Una explicación minuciosa de toda la falsedad de esta idea, rechazada aquí por Engels, la encontraremos más adelante, en nuestra exposición de los puntos de vista de Marx y Engels sobre el Estado "actual ".​


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Sep 2012)

Adelante con el pequeño resumen en imagenes:


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## zonapple (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## 2plx2 (30 Sep 2012)

hijodeputin dijo:


>



Joer te has metido hasta en la cocina.


----------



## zonapple (30 Sep 2012)

Coño ya aparece en prensa hablando de las diferentes ciudades:
Protestas en varias capitales europeas contra las medidas de austeridad - Expansion.com

Ya van colgando fotos:
Mis fotos del 29S. Cuando un pueblo pide democracia. « PROFESORGEOHISTORIA


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

hE ANAlizado una foto


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> hE ANAlizado una foto



¿¿¿¿???? 

= 

Shemale


----------



## darkorex (30 Sep 2012)

Yo sospecho que les ha salido el tiro por la culata con lo de censurar a la prensa y se han acojonado. Sin haber leído todo, que acabo de llegar a casa.

Gracias a todos los que acudieron, yo en Neptuno poco he hecho la verdad.


Pd: he tuiteado sobre los antidisturbios en lavapiés, mentando farlopa y gestapo. Tantos RTs que tengo miedo de que me denuncien XD


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿????
> 
> =
> 
> Shemale



Me aburria. ::


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 Sep 2012)

E-mail,que me acaba de llegar
______________________________________________







Tras las humillaciones a las que está siendo sometido el pueblo español por unas castas políticas y oligárquicas, primero arruinando España y luego torturando a los ciudadanos,el mundo entero
debe de saber que ocurre en esta pocilga de dictadura en que lo han convertido.

Por ello, nace la iniciativa consistente en que cada español, envíe un e-mail adjuntando vídeos de las palizas propinadas al pueblo a la siguiente dirección:

alto comisionado de la ONU para los derechos humanos con sede en ginebra: InfoDesk@ohchr.org 

Si lo prefieren, a la oficina de NEW YORK: newyork@ohchr.org

La web de este organismo, donde encontraran más contactos, es la siguiente: Contáctenos

Vídeo que puede ser utilizado para ser enviado a la ONU en masa:

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kDarnVVnL8Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

Tienen que saber en el extranjero, a que tipo de gobernantes van a dar el dinero del rescate(un dinero que nunca llegará al pueblo,salvo grandes corporaciones)

Porque España se ha convertido en un Estado del terror,envía este mensaje a tus conocidos.

JUNTOS,todos los sediciosos(así es como llama la casta ahora a los ciudadanos de este país),PODEMOS


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 Sep 2012)

no me jodas,tenernos que ver pidiendo ayuda a la onu,cualquier día envían los cascos azules


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Sep 2012)

2plx2 dijo:


> Joer te has metido hasta en la cocina.



y tanto...

[YOUTUBE]E7uODbGJPLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

HAY QUE llevar a este gobierno al tribunal de la haya, de la ONU o donde cojones haga falta.


----------



## hijodeputa (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> HAY QUE llevar a este gobierno al tribunal de la haya, de la ONU o donde cojones haga falta.



¿Con lo que le gusta a Marrano el poder? ese lo suelta por las armas. Pero si hay que llegar a ellas, con estos últimos recortes, vamos encaminados a la violencia. Ojo, que comento como quien mira y ve lo que ocurre, no hago apología de nada que ya sabemos como se las gasta la castuza cuando se siente amenazada. Pero viven en otra realidad muy distinta a la de la calle, roban descaradamente, hacen uso de la demagogia extrema, etc., y el rugir de las tripas cada vez más presente. 

La tormenta perfecta para que se lie parda, la abolición de los 400 napos, más madera, solo eso.


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## Big_Lanister (30 Sep 2012)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> E-mail,que me acaba de llegar
> ______________________________________________
> 
> 
> ...




este video es brutal.


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

sociedadponzi dijo:


>



Somos un pais de catetos, y no hay mas. 

Para recibir a la seleccion sale UN MILLON DE PERSONAS. Para quejarse de la pocilga que nos gobierna, sea del pp, del psoe, de iu, de ciu, del pnv, o de su puta madre busca piso en alcobendas.. ¿50-60.000?.

SOMOS UNA MIERDA DE PAIS, ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES YA. Dan ganas de quedarse en casa y que reviente todo, y que a los putos canis y no canis esos que van a hacerle el paseillo a la seleccion les paguen 200 euros el resto de su puta vida y que vivan en la mierda para siempre, por gilipollas.


----------



## JOF (30 Sep 2012)

"somos un pais extraordinario lleno de gente extraordinaria".

Si, mis cojones treinta y tres.


----------



## Tounge (30 Sep 2012)

Despues de venir de un sabado de fiesta, perdonad, pero no somos diferentes, cada individuo es diferente, no es cosa de nacionalidades, si no de individualidades.

A ver si los italianos hacen alguna..., o los irlandeses, o portugueses...maricones que son mas que nosotros 
Y los griegos tambien, que siempre son 4 gatos en las manifas,y a distancia de la poli, menos guevos que los hispanos tmbien.


----------



## ivanbg (30 Sep 2012)

Canis Rufus dijo:


> Vídeo brutal. Y para que algunos vayan tomando nota. Mirad lo que hace la policía frente a una bandera rojigualda.
> 
> A otro chaval por un momento parece que lo han matado. Luego se le ve moverse pero te quedas acojonado.
> 
> ...



Los pelos de punta... :8:

Me ha parecido ver algun periodista con casco ¿no?


----------



## judas iskariote (30 Sep 2012)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> este video es brutal.



Ostias, es que le sueltas media de las que estan repartiendo los maderos a un perro y tienes a todas las coordinadoras proanimales del pais tocandote los huevos.


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> Somos un pais de catetos, y no hay mas.
> 
> Para recibir a la seleccion sale UN MILLON DE PERSONAS. Para quejarse de la pocilga que nos gobierna, sea del pp, del psoe, de iu, de ciu, del pnv, o de su puta madre busca piso en alcobendas.. ¿50-60.000?.
> 
> SOMOS UNA MIERDA DE PAIS, ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES YA. Dan ganas de quedarse en casa y que reviente todo, y que a los putos canis y no canis esos que van a hacerle el paseillo a la seleccion les paguen 200 euros el resto de su puta vida y que vivan en la mierda para siempre, por gilipollas.



es cierto, pero y porque no aceptar los hechos

a todo el mundo le gustaria que espana fuera mejor, obvio, pero resulta que, nadie (o unos pocos) moveria un dedo por ello ienso:

Luego es mentira. En realidad es un deseo, como tantos. El espanyol ha asumido que prefiere que espana se hunda si a cambio el no tiene que hacer nada. Lo acepta. Y a lo mejror unos pocos no se estan enterando de que espana ha decidido ser pobre. Punto. Y estan perdiendo su futuro esperando por los demas.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## ALCOY (30 Sep 2012)

Todas las Judiths de España de 8 años cuando ven las imágenes en tv de la UIP agrediendo y apaleando a cualquier ciudadano, jamás volverán a creer en la autoridad...
El Gobierno y la UIP nos están convirtiendo a todos en librepensadores más que en borregos...

Este Gobierno y esta policía están cavando su propia tumba...

Y si no hay Justicia porque los jueces son una PUTA MIERDA...

Ningún UIP juzgado...

El pueblo acabará tomando una Justicia que no existe...
Porque nuestros jueces NI ESTÁN, NI SE LES ESPERA...


----------



## Kanutaire (30 Sep 2012)

Tounge dijo:


> Despues de venir de un sabado de fiesta, perdonad, pero no somos diferentes, cada individuo es diferente, no es cosa de nacionalidades, si no de individualidades.
> 
> A ver si los italianos hacen alguna..., o los irlandeses, o portugueses...maricones que son mas que nosotros
> Y los griegos tambien, que siempre son 4 gatos en las manifas,y a distancia de la poli, menos guevos que los hispanos tmbien.



ejem, ejem..........
[YOUTUBE]mOnU8RJqPVM[/YOUTUBE]

Dejando la musiquita cutre a un lado, aqui hay unos cuantos ejemplos........


----------



## marlin444s (30 Sep 2012)

RESULTADO DE LA MANIFESTACION:


Los presupuestos de 2013, al detalle: se recortan en un 6,3% las prestaciones por desempleo


El Gobierno aumenta los gastos reservados para que el CNI disponga de dos millones más


El Gobierno espera que el paro baje en 72.500 personas en 2013 y recorta el FOGASA


La deuda pública supone la cuarta parte del gasto presupuestario de 2013


Sanidad, el ministerio con mayor recorte en los presupuestos: su partida cae un 22,6%



etc etc etc....

Vamos que esta acojonado el gobierno,tiene un miedo que pa que...


----------



## Kanutaire (30 Sep 2012)

Canis Rufus dijo:


> Vídeo brutal. Y para que algunos vayan tomando nota. Mirad lo que hace la policía frente a una bandera rojigualda.
> 
> A otro chaval por un momento parece que lo han matado. Luego se le ve moverse pero te quedas acojonado.
> 
> ...



Hijos de la grandisima puta."Yago"(creo que el colega lo llama así), que te recuperes pronto para que puedas seguir luchando por lo que crees. Va por ti:

[YOUTUBE]fWQpQYcQgP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hacendado (30 Sep 2012)

Lo que hoy son insultos, mañana son molotovs.

Que sigan reprimiendo. Eso hará que la gente vaya más preparada, que surgan colectivos y organizaciones para hacer frente a los porrazos de estos individuos. Madre mía, si es que parece que estas viendo africa, yo en los vídeos de Grecia no he visto porrazos asi.

A ver que van a hacer estos individuos cuando salgan los hombres de verdad..


----------



## zapatitos (30 Sep 2012)

Hacendado dijo:


> Lo que hoy son insultos, mañana son molotovs.
> 
> Que sigan reprimiendo. Eso hará que la gente vaya más preparada, que surgan colectivos y organizaciones para hacer frente a los porrazos de estos individuos. Madre mía, si es que parece que estas viendo africa, yo en los vídeos de Grecia no he visto porrazos asi.
> 
> *A ver que van a hacer estos individuos cuando salgan los hombres de verdad..*



¿Hombres de verdad? Si con 37 años tragándose a cucharada llena lo de que estos es una democracia perfectamente desarrollada y evolucionada se han encargado de cap.arlos a todos. Y los pocos que a pesar de todo lo sigan siendo no creo que por esta m.ierda estado vayan a luchar, macuto a las costillas y a tomar por el c.ulo de este vertedero, es lo mejor que puede hacer cualquier joven ahora mismo.


----------



## locojaen (30 Sep 2012)

Una imagen que a mi parecer muestra el estado de la situación:


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (30 Sep 2012)

locojaen dijo:


> Una imagen que a mi parecer muestra el estado de la situación:



Tios manifestandose, la policia en medio y el tipo ese abrazado a dos tias. ::


----------



## maria urizar (30 Sep 2012)

Las actuaciones de la policia sirven para disuadir de asistir a las concentraciones a personas de cierta edad, padres con niños, personas con ciertas discapacidades,... qeu suponen un porcentaje importante de la población.

SUGERENCIA a los abogados: ¿No se puede inculpar al gobierno de no sólo no proteger sino poner en riesgo a dichas poblaciones (niños, discapacitados, ancianos,...) que por Ley están protegidas? 

El derecho a las manifestaciones es un derecho, los discapacitados, ... tienen derecho a unas medidas positivas para poder tener los msimos derechos que los demás; luego, a la hora de concentraciones legales entiendo que la policia debe protegerlos


----------



## Monsieur George (30 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Tios manifestandose, la policia en medio y el tipo ese abrazado a dos tias. ::



Joder!!!! Cómo soís. Tiene pinta de ser el padre de las dos y de que van a una boda.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (30 Sep 2012)

mientras las manifestaciones sigan copadas por gentuza izmierdosa que se mezcla con LLamazares e IU poco vamos a avanzar.

Una pena.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]n7VQWNBwmJ8[/YOUTUBE]

Minuto 1.49, como sale disparada la banderita rojigualda que lleva el patriota de las gafas y como la pisotean la bandera los antidisturbios cual manada de búfalos espantaos.

Dicen que hay hordas furibundas de patriotas por las calles protestando por semejante ultraje al emblema nacional :8:

Edito: Después se puede ver a la rojigualda en el suelo hecha un guiñapo, si lo hacen catalanes o vascos la que se liaría sería chica


----------



## Antiprofeta (30 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> mientras las manifestaciones sigan copadas por gentuza izmierdosa que se mezcla con LLamazares e IU poco vamos a avanzar.
> 
> Una pena.




España necesita revueltas, no manifestaciones. Hay una diferencia de magnitud muy notable entre unas y otras.



Pero ya te digo yo que aquí no pasaremos de las manifestaciones. No en esta década.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (30 Sep 2012)

zapatitos dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]n7VQWNBwmJ8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Minuto 1.49, como sale disparada la banderita rojigualda que lleva el patriota de las gafas y como la pisotean la bandera los antidisturbios cual manada de búfalos espantaos.
> 
> ...



pobre progre, como vomita billis.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Sep 2012)

A falta de testosterona en Hispanistán por lo menos quedan todavía estrógenos

[YOUTUBE]eCZtEW8rm_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zapatitos (30 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> pobre progre, como vomita billis.



¿Progre? Si a mí me importa un pimiento la rojigualda por los suelos pisoteada esa por los gorilas, sois vosotros los que ladrais siempre que hay que tenerla respeto o no se qué, así que busco vuestra opinión sobre esas imágenes.

A mí me la sopla, como si se limpian los mocos con ella los antidisturbios :no:


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (30 Sep 2012)

¿Qué hacéis viendo la TV, sea Telecinco, la Sexta o Intereconomia? No os creais nada de lo que los medios os cuenten, solo los medios independientes, el boca a boca y la experiencia propia deben ser nuestras fuentes de información...Solo pequeños matices diferencian a unas cadenas de otras, matices tan pequeños que no todo el mundo está preparado para reconocerlos. El común de los votantes de la izquierda no reconocerá nunca que la sexta por ejemplo protege la casta, a "su casta" lo mismo que otros periódicos y otras televisiones defienden a las suyas.

Solo la cultura y la información propia podrá erradicar esta bipolarización que nos ha sido impuesto, como casi todo, desde fuera desde el exterior. Viendo telecinco desde luego no fomentamos la cultura.


----------



## darkorex (30 Sep 2012)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> El espanyol ha asumido que prefiere que espana se hunda si a cambio el no tiene que hacer nada. Lo acepta. Y a lo mejror unos pocos no se estan enterando de que espana ha decidido ser pobre. Punto. Y estan perdiendo su futuro esperando por los demas.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: lo has clavado


----------



## Zetaperro (30 Sep 2012)

JOF dijo:


> Somos un pais de catetos, y no hay mas.
> 
> Para recibir a la seleccion sale UN MILLON DE PERSONAS. Para quejarse de la pocilga que nos gobierna, sea del pp, del psoe, de iu, de ciu, del pnv, o de su puta madre busca piso en alcobendas.. ¿50-60.000?.
> 
> SOMOS UNA MIERDA DE PAIS, ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES YA. Dan ganas de quedarse en casa y que reviente todo, y que a los putos canis y no canis esos que van a hacerle el paseillo a la seleccion les paguen 200 euros el resto de su puta vida y que vivan en la mierda para siempre, por gilipollas.



Yo creo que podemos cerrar. Ayer ya me dieron ganas de mandar todo a la mierda y de pasar de todo. Total, a la gente se la suda.

Pues si a la gente se la suda más me la suda a mi que tengo trabajo indefinido, tenemos trabajo a destajo de momento, vivo en una provincia con un 11% de paro, hacienda ha recaudado más que el año pasado, tenemos concierto económico, se ha recortado poco educación y sanidad... y semos seres de luz.

[YOUTUBE]dkJSZXA6l1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Nash (30 Sep 2012)

un tecnico preocupado dijo:


> ¿Qué hacéis viendo la TV, sea Telecinco, la Sexta o Intereconomia? No os creais nada de lo que los medios os cuenten, solo los medios independientes, el boca a boca y la experiencia propia deben ser nuestras fuentes de información...Solo pequeños matices diferencian a unas cadenas de otras, matices tan pequeños que no todo el mundo está preparado para reconocerlos. El común de los votantes de la izquierda no reconocerá nunca que la sexta por ejemplo protege la casta, a "su casta" lo mismo que otros periódicos y otras televisiones defienden a las suyas.
> 
> Solo la cultura y la información propia podrá erradicar esta bipolarización que nos ha sido impuesto, como casi todo, desde fuera desde el exterior. Viendo telecinco desde luego no fomentamos la cultura.



No sé técnico, yo estoy viendo las motos. Si no en internet como tu. Aconsejo a los foreros leer libros sobre guerrillas urbanas, las guerras de Julio Cesar, etc... Cada vez parece mas evidente que por las buenas y con las manitas no se conseguirá nada.


----------



## John Nash (30 Sep 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Yo creo que podemos cerrar. Ayer ya me dieron ganas de mandar todo a la mierda y de pasar de todo. Total, a la gente se la suda.
> 
> Pues si a la gente se la suda más me la suda a mi que tengo trabajo indefinido, tenemos trabajo a destajo de momento, vivo en una provincia con un 11% de paro, hacienda ha recaudado más que el año pasado, tenemos concierto económico, se ha recortado poco educación y sanidad... y semos seres de luz.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dkJSZXA6l1s[/YOUTUBE]



Paciencia. El tiempo juega por desgracia a nuestro favor porque la miseria llamara a todas las puertas y cada vez se tendra menos que perder. Paciencia...


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> mientras las manifestaciones sigan copadas por gentuza izmierdosa que se mezcla con LLamazares e IU poco vamos a avanzar.
> 
> Una pena.



Pues el otro dia hubo una manifestacion de la falange y tampoco fuiste

A ti ya te conocemos todos. Eres el perro del hortelano (ni se moviliza ni deja movilizar a los demas)


----------



## Hacendado (30 Sep 2012)

¿Donde coño esta la fotillo del niñato de 14 años con polo en su habitación y una bandera de la bicefala?


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (30 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues el otro dia hubo una manifestacion de la falange y tampoco fuiste
> 
> A ti ya te conocemos todos. Eres el perro del hortelano (ni se moviliza ni deja movilizar a los demas)



lo opuesto a ser un tonto progre no es ser falangista pedazo de troll.


----------



## cojonesya (30 Sep 2012)

A ver, para todos los que están hablando de llevar al gobierno al tribunal de la Haya, de mandar e-mails a la ONU con vídeos de cargas policiales y demás:

¿Todavía estamos así? ¿Todavía os creeis los cuentos de las golosinas y las piruletas, de las organizaciones supranacionales nacidas para *garantizar la paz y la livertáz*?

Joder, que esto no va de mamoneos de ese tipo, que esto es un combate *oligarquías VS todopringadoexcluídodelsistema*, que la ONU, la Haya y demás gilipolleces globalistas no han surgido para garantizar nada, sino para mantenerlo todo bajo control. ¿Por qué juzgó el tribunal de la Haya a Milosevic y no a Bush entonces? ¿No os dais cuenta de la chorrada que estais diciendo?

Seguimos pensando que vivimos una fantasía y que simplemente se está deteriorando en los últimos años, y que con consignas pacíficas de mierda, ocupando plazas y gritando mamonadas, nuestra celestial y armoniosa aura restablecerá el _"horden y la justizia poética"_.

La puta fantasía nunca existió, nunca fuimos una sociedad avanzada y democrática, nunca vivisteis en libertad, los occidentales (porque no tiene sentido hablar de países) nunca fuimos la vanguardia del progreso, ni de los derechos humanos, ni de las dulces y rositas gominolas del iperespázio. Solo vivimos un espejismo el tiempo que las élites económicas consideraron necesario y ni un minuto más, ahora nos lo quitan, todo. TODO. Dejaremos de ser considerados seres humanos en unos pocos años si no espabilamos de una puta vez.

Al mundo no lo mueve la ética, lo mueve el dinero, la economía y el poder.

*Esto es un combate y no hay aliados en las altas esferas, en ningún sitio, la ONU no es tu amiga ni lo fue nunca joder. Hay que espabilar ya coño, ¿qué más tiene que pasar?*


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> lo opuesto a ser un tonto progre no es ser falangista pedazo de troll.



Yo no hablo de opuestos.

Hablo de movilizarse

¿De qué coño hablas tu, que no te mueves del sofá?


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (30 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo no hablo de opuestos.
> 
> Hablo de movilizarse
> 
> ¿De qué coño hablas tu, que no te mueves del sofá?



tú no te movilizas hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario.


¿tienes pruebas de que acudes a las manifestaciones o lo tuyo es instigar por internet?

No hace falta que contestes ya conocemos la respuesta.


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> tú no te movilizas hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario.
> 
> 
> ¿tienes pruebas de que acudes a las manifestaciones o lo tuyo es instigar por internet?



Jojojojojojojo

A ti se te ha ido la pinza del todo, tio

Te lo digo completamente en serio

Eso de acusar a los demas de lo que hace uno mismo viene en los libros de psiquiatria (de verdad, no es broma. haztelo mirar. A mi me da igual pq no te conozco de nada, pero eres un conforero y hombre, tampoco me gusta verte asi)


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (30 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Jojojojojojojo
> 
> A ti se te ha ido la pinza del todo, tio
> 
> ...



¿y esa risita nerviosa?

venga, saca pruebas de que vas a manifestaciones que solo tenemos tu palabra y no es que valga mucho precisamente.


----------



## HUSKY (30 Sep 2012)

locojaen dijo:


> Una imagen que a mi parecer muestra el estado de la situación:



Esta foto es para premio.


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> ¿y esa risita nerviosa?
> 
> venga, saca pruebas de que vas a manifestaciones que solo tenemos tu palabra y no es que valga mucho precisamente.



Como comprenderás no voy a entrar en tu juego de tarado mental.

A mi me da igual lo que tu digas o dejes de decir.

Lo cierto es que eres el tipico tocapelotas aburrido que no se mueve por nada, y encima critica a los que sí lo hacen

Y ahora, además, te estás tarando (de verdad)


----------



## Hacendado (30 Sep 2012)

Señores.

Hay que pasar a la defensa activa. 

Todo el mundo sabe que enfrentarse a la policia no va a conseguir nada. Esos son pringaos que reprimen a cambio de dinero, y si se va, encontrarán a otro para que lo haga, son números.

Eso sí, una cosa es que no atacar a la policia y otra poner el jepeto para que nos lo parta algún malfollao de esos.

Hay que empezar a llevar protecciones.

Cascos de obra para la cabeza o casco de rugby (esto evita pelotazos en los ojos).

Escudos hechos de plasticos.

Valen como hemos visto, tapas de contenedores de basura, escudos hechos a base de persianas recicladas, etc. Los escudos son importantes porque además se evitan los impactos de las escopetas que más de un ojo han perdido.

Para evitar sus ataques es efectivo como se ha demostrado en otros países echar pintura a las viseras. Eso evitará que puedan pegar bien.


----------



## Enderr (30 Sep 2012)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Vídeo que puede ser utilizado para ser enviado a la ONU en masa:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kDarnVVnL8Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]






Kanutaire dijo:


> ejem, ejem..........
> [YOUTUBE]mOnU8RJqPVM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dejando la musiquita cutre a un lado, aqui hay unos cuantos ejemplos........




Lo que parece que no le entra en la cabeza a la gente que va a las manifestaciones es que cada vez que enseñan las palmas les dan manga ancha a los perros de la Casta. Han tomado el protagonismo los pacifistas del 15m y esto es una masacre. Hágase la comparación de los videos superiores y obśervese en cuál están los gorilas más crecidos y pegan más porrazos.

*Desde el Gobierno parece que se esté pidiendo* al pueblo que vaya armado a las manifestaciones, cuánto más pacíficos van con más saña golpean. Y teniendo en cuenta la ley que aprobaron hace no mucho equiparando la protesta pacífica con la violenta no me queda ninguna duda de que el Gobierno quiere disturbios reales. ¿Por qué? ¿Con qué objetivo? Eso lo sabremos cuando lleguen y nos muestre sus soluciones.


----------



## Doctor Rosado (30 Sep 2012)

Se acaban de publicar las carteras del nuevo Gobierno:

- Ministro de Sanidad: el jevi colocado
- Ministro de Industria: el camarero de Tianammen
- Ministro de economía: el pacificador desdentado de Neptuno

estos sí nos representan, hoyga...


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (30 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> no se mueve por nada, y encima critica a los que sí lo hacen




*eres incapaz de demostrar que acudes a las manifestaciones* pero no te cortas en atacar a los demás diciendoles que no se movilizan. ::

¿te tenemos que creer?



PD: he quitado tus insultos nerviosos de acorralado para poder contestarte mejor, espero que no te importe.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Se acaban de publicar las carteras del nuevo Gobierno:
> 
> - Ministro de Sanidad: el jevi colocado
> - Ministro de Industria: el camarero de Tianammen
> ...



Desde luego más que tus comentarios.


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> *eres incapaz de demostrar que acudes a las manifestaciones* pero no te cortas en atacar a los demás diciendoles que no se movilizan. ::
> 
> ¿te tenemos que creer?



Que me creas o no, me tiene sin cuidado.


----------



## Zetaperro (30 Sep 2012)

Enderr dijo:


> Lo que parece que no le entra en la cabeza a la gente que va a las manifestaciones es que cada vez que enseñan las palmas les dan manga ancha a los perros de la Casta. Han tomado el protagonismo los pacifistas del 15m y esto es una masacre. Hágase la comparación de los videos superiores y obśervese en cuál están los gorilas más crecidos y pegan más porrazos.
> 
> *Desde el Gobierno parece que se esté pidiendo* al pueblo que vaya armado a las manifestaciones, cuánto más pacíficos van con más saña golpean. Y teniendo en cuenta la ley que aprobaron hace no mucho equiparando la protesta pacífica con la violenta no me queda ninguna duda de que el Gobierno quiere disturbios reales. ¿Por qué? ¿Con qué objetivo? Eso lo sabremos cuando lleguen y nos muestre sus soluciones.



Los UIP en acción:

[YOUTUBE]BvQ2C2UPJOg[/YOUTUBE]

Min 05:40. Eso si que son ostias y ensañamiento


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Sep 2012)

El SUP denuncia la actuacion del 25-S en Atocha. Parece que algunos en la policia reculan y exigen dimisiones. Policas hacen autocrtica: 'Lo del 25-S de Atocha debe costar el cargo a alguien' | España | elmundo.es


----------



## Faunaovejuna (30 Sep 2012)

Hummmm yo creo que la linea de la normalidad en las manifestaciones se paso hace mucho, creo que lo que se comenta de ir preparados tiene muchísima lógica, desde globos con agua y gasolina, eso los acojona vivos por la peste, hasta globos llenos de pintura, petardos revientatimpanos, mierdas en papel de periódico, etc...todo lo demás son gaitas porque estos solo van a dar ostias.


----------



## Nut (30 Sep 2012)

Sólo señalar una cosita.......

Los cristianos se dejaban masacrar en el circo de Roma......Jesús se dejó inmolar en la cruz.

Los cristianos vencieron.


----------



## sindios (30 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Se acaban de publicar las carteras del nuevo Gobierno:
> 
> - Ministro de Sanidad: el jevi colocado
> - Ministro de Industria: el camarero de Tianammen
> ...



Cualquiera nos vale. Mejor que los que hay y los que ha habido, cualquiera.
Hasta un chimpancé lo haría mejor.


----------



## sindios (30 Sep 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Sólo señalar una cosita.......
> 
> Los cristianos se dejaban masacrar en el circo de Roma......Jesús se dejó inmolar en la cruz.
> 
> Los cristianos vencieron.



Pues nada, que vayan ellos a las manifestaciones y se ganen el cielo.


----------



## Greco (30 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Se acaban de publicar las carteras del nuevo Gobierno:
> 
> - Ministro de Sanidad: el jevi colocado
> - Ministro de Industria: el camarero de Tianammen
> ...



Hablando en serio (que no parece que Ud. lo haga) circula un estudio por ahi cuya conclusion es que la democracia (mejor dicho lo que nos venden como democracia actualmente) solo logra obtener lideres un poco por encima de la mediocridad (o media, como prefiera verlo). Lamento no tener un enlace a mano, pero seguro que buscando un poco se encuentra.

Asique no se sulfure por eso.


----------



## sen (30 Sep 2012)

estas 3 manifestaciones han sido un éxito, ya que aunque no han sido tan masivas como otras, hemos conseguido una relevancia en los medios de comunicación tanto nacionales como internacionales muy importante, hemos conseguido que los políticos tengan cada vez más miedo y que la policía se desacredite ella misma.

deseando estoy de que hay nuevas manifestaciones, pero de momento lo importante sigue estando en las urnas ahora que hay elecciones catalanas, gallegas y vascas, y en como usamos nuestro dinero y los bancos (lonchafinismo)


----------



## Mabuse (30 Sep 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Sólo señalar una cosita.......
> 
> Los cristianos se dejaban masacrar en el circo de Roma......Jesús se dejó inmolar en la cruz.
> 
> Los cristianos vencieron.



Y luego sus descendientes se desquitaron. Por cierto, también creían en la vida después de la muerte y otras cosas improbables.


----------



## kirods (30 Sep 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Sólo señalar una cosita.......
> 
> Los cristianos se dejaban masacrar en el circo de Roma......Jesús se dejó inmolar en la cruz.
> 
> Los cristianos vencieron.



Los cristianos no vencieron. Su religión fue prostituida e institucionalizada.

La religión cristiana fue destruida nada mas empezar.


----------



## mecaweto (30 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Se acaban de publicar las carteras del nuevo Gobierno:
> 
> - Ministro de Sanidad: el jevi colocado
> - Ministro de Industria: el camarero de Tianammen
> ...



Hombre, ya ha vuelto de misa el último tarado que faltaba.


----------



## ELotro (30 Sep 2012)

Doctor Rosado dijo:


> Se acaban de publicar las carteras del nuevo Gobierno:
> 
> - Ministro de Sanidad: el jevi colocado
> - Ministro de Industria: el camarero de Tianammen
> ...



Efectivamente esos tres seguramente aportarían poca cosa al desarrollo del país.

Pero es que estos otros están llevando al país a las más absoluta de las miserias a sabiendas y enriqueciéndose:


----------



## Siskel (30 Sep 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Sólo señalar una cosita.......
> 
> Los cristianos se dejaban masacrar en el circo de Roma......Jesús se dejó inmolar en la cruz.
> 
> Los cristianos vencieron.



¿Como que _se dejaban_?


----------



## Enderr (30 Sep 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> La gente está llegando a casa y subiendo sus videos;
> 
> este mola:
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1OivgcDpDQI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Me parece francamente curioso que esos radicales y violentos que son los ciudadanos que acuden a las manifestaciones (segun Cifuentes el sábado iban 500) esperen siempre a que haya cincuenta gorilas armados y acorazados como Robocop para empezar los disturbios. Es realmente sorprendente que todos esos que van a las manifestaciones sólo a enfrentarse con la policía y a provocarles no aprovechen ocasiones como ésta para pegarse. Además de radicales deben de ser gilipollas.


----------



## Oikonomia. (30 Sep 2012)

Miro con ojos de ternura a los que se manifiestan.

Me parece bien que la gente salga a la calle y protesten (aunque en mi opinión no sirve para nada) por lo que ellos creen.

Pero hay demasiado buenrrollismo, demasiada inocencia, se tiene una cosmovisión demasiado chupiguay del mundo y asi no se va a ningún lado, de todas formas, al menos intentan hacer algo, que ya es más que nada y al menos puede servir para abrir los ojos a los que siguen creyendo que vivimos en una "democracia".

En otro orden de cosas, yo creo que el régimen del 78 está definitivamente muerto, ya se empieza a hablar desde circulos académicos y politicos de que hace falta una regeneración, una reforma integral del sistema.

En el 78 pudieron engañar tanto a jovenes como a mayores con el cuento ese de izquierdas y derechas, con las siglas del PSOE, pero los jovenes ya no nos tragamos esa mentira, los que eran jovenes en el 78, son los que ahora votan en masa al PPSOE, por eso, a medida que pasen los años, cada vez será mayor la desafección con el sistema.

Esto lo saben perfectamente los dirigentes del PPSOE y están trazando un plan para engañar a las nuevas generaciones, no creo que sea coincidencia que el "halo de luz" que tenia la monarquia hace 10 años haya caido, que se empiece a hablar de federalismo, de procesos constituyentes... 

El régimen del 78 ha agotado su ciclo, las castas ahora están sentando las bases para el nuevo régimen.


----------



## Fernando223 (30 Sep 2012)

Por cierto...una cosa que me he dado cuenta ahora....donde están los inmigrantes?, a ellos no les afecta nada???, donde están metidos.


----------



## javi1984 (30 Sep 2012)

ir a votar no es ninguna garantía y lo será cada vez menos a medida que el envejecimiento de la población y el adoctrinamiento avencen. 

El votante medio tiene alrededor de 55 años y esta completamente adoctrinado por la televisión.


las elecciones autonomicas no deben frenar las movidas.

HUELGA GENERAL 31 OCTUBRE 2012 | CGT Barcelona


----------



## paconan (30 Sep 2012)

> Iniciado por Doctor Rosado Ver Mensaje
> Se acaban de publicar las carteras del nuevo Gobierno:
> 
> - Ministro de Sanidad: el jevi colocado
> ...



Que le pasa, que todavía no le han dado la galletita en Genova?claro están en Misa pero ud no desespere hombre insista... que malos estos de genova que no le dan el premio.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

Fernando223 dijo:


> Por cierto...una cosa que me he dado cuenta ahora....donde están los inmigrantes?, a ellos no les afecta nada???, donde están metidos.



Que quieres que te diga, si yo viviera por poco tiempo en Alemania y veo que empiezan a manifestarse por cuestiones sociales internas, dudo que fuera a manifestarme.


----------



## jlvljlvl (30 Sep 2012)

La violencia es lo unico que llama la atencion, otra cosa es que al final sirva de algo, lo vivimos aqui en Asturias, los encerrados 90 dias en la mina, la huelga, la marcha minera a Madrid, no llego a la opinion publica hasta que se empezaron a cortar carreteras con los consiguientes enfrentamientos con la uip y los grs, es decir la polvora de los voladores, las tuercas, pelotas de goma, pelotas de golf, neumaticos ardiendo, gasolina, gases lacrimogenos todo eso es lo que vende periodicos y lo que la gente quiere ver en los videos y lo que atrae a periodistas de todo el mundo. Pero creo que cada movimiento social o de trabajadores que se movilice y vaya a su bola no tiene nada que hacer, ayer fui de paseo con la señora por Oviedo y me cruce con la manifestacion que se formo en apoyo a la de Madrid serian unos 200 o 300, me quede mirando para ellos y muchos de ellos para mi, y pense...si no acabamos todos con la misma idea en la cabeza no tenemos nada que hacer, la gente de la mineria no podemos solamente movilizarnos por lo nuestro. Los partidos politicos al uso y sobre todo los politicos del PP y los tertulianos afines al PP estan siempre con lo mismo, "son solo unos miles, en las urnas fueron millones los que nos votaron" y tienen razon, ellos solo lo miraran desde el punto de vista de los millones de personas que esten hasta los guevos, les dara igual que los uip den hostias en Madrid o que las reciban de los mineros en Asturias.


----------



## Fernando223 (30 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Que quieres que te diga, si yo viviera por poco tiempo en Alemania y veo que empiezan a manifestarse por cuestiones sociales internas, dudo que fuera a manifestarme.



Poco tiempo?, si más de la mitad llevará aqui más de 10 años.


----------



## ibn_sina (30 Sep 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Sólo señalar una cosita.......
> 
> Los cristianos se dejaban masacrar en el circo de Roma......Jesús se dejó inmolar en la cruz.
> 
> Los cristianos vencieron.



pffff... menuda gilipollez. qué mala es la ignorancia.

Dudo que los cristianos de aquella época consideraran un triunfo lo que luego fue la Iglesia y su sometimiento brutal a intereses privados...

Vamos, la iglesia católica tiene de cristiana lo que Rajoy de liberal


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

Fernando223 dijo:


> Poco tiempo?, si más de la mitad llevará aqui más de 10 años.



A lo mejor es porque no son conscientes de los derechos laborales y sociales que se consiguieron aquí hace más de veinte años, los cuales estamos perdiendo ahora.

Ayer se decía que hoy a las 11 de la mañana en el Retiro hacían asamblea para debatir la continuidad de las acciones #rodeaelcongreso.
¿A que acuerdos han llegado? ¿Cuándo es la próxima concentración?


----------



## zonapple (30 Sep 2012)

Cuando el PP rodeó el parlamento gallego en 2005 no eran golpistas ni traidores y nadie les pegó.


----------



## zonapple (30 Sep 2012)

♪ ♪ no me peguessssss♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ coño, que soy compañero♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ coñoooo que soy compañeroooo♪ ♪ ♪

Lo mejor de ayer la gente cantando eso...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (30 Sep 2012)

Asqueado estoy de todo. 

Lo de ayer me ha acabado de desmoralizar.

Maleta.


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Sep 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Asqueado estoy de todo.
> 
> Lo de ayer me ha acabado de desmoralizar.
> 
> Maleta.



En otros tiempos intentaría decirte algo motivante, pero es que la realidad es una p. mierda.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (30 Sep 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Asqueado estoy de todo.
> 
> Lo de ayer me ha acabado de desmoralizar.
> 
> Maleta.



La chispa no saldra en una manifestacion, sera espontanea, como siempre ha sido.


----------



## Monsieur George (30 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> A lo mejor es porque no son conscientes de los derechos laborales y sociales que se consiguieron aquí hace más de veinte años, los cuales estamos perdiendo ahora.
> 
> Ayer se decía que hoy a las 11 de la mañana en el Retiro hacían asamblea para debatir la continuidad de las acciones #rodeaelcongreso.
> ¿A que acuerdos han llegado? ¿Cuándo es la próxima concentración?



Hay que hacer algo el día 12 de octubre, día de la Hispanidad...


----------



## Enderr (30 Sep 2012)

sen dijo:


> estas 3 manifestaciones han sido un éxito, ya que aunque no han sido tan masivas como otras, hemos conseguido una relevancia en los medios de comunicación tanto nacionales como internacionales muy importante, hemos conseguido que los políticos tengan cada vez más miedo y que la policía se desacredite ella misma.
> 
> deseando estoy de que hay nuevas manifestaciones, pero de momento lo importante sigue estando en las urnas ahora que hay elecciones catalanas, gallegas y vascas, y en como usamos nuestro dinero y los bancos (lonchafinismo)



Pero esto que marco en mayúsculas no debería ser ningún fin en sí mismo y, de hecho, me parece gravísimo que lo estén consiguiendo. La policía es una institución necesaria, tanto en este régimen como en cualquier otro y cumplen un rol fundamental en la sociedad.

Otra cosa son los psicópatas de la UIP, que habría que sacarlos del cuerpo a todos, previo juicio marcial. Y aquí por un lado tiene la culpa el Gobierno por darles carta blanca para satisfacer sus deseos más sádicos y por darle armas y autoridad a un gorila analfabeto.

Pero el resto, la policía que trabaja para el ciudadano manteniendo el orden, investigando crímenes, deteniendo a conductores borrachos, etc. no debería interesar que se desacreditasen. De hecho, si fuesen una unidad independiente y no estuviesen sujetos a los dictados del *Minimor* podrían hasta detener a políticos. Pero ya sabemos lo que ocurren en este país con la separación de poderes.

El problema es la Casta que los utiliza para defenderse y los que abren la boca para que les caguen dentro dando palos a cualquiera que pida un poco de justicia y decencia política.


----------



## ibn_sina (30 Sep 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Asqueado estoy de todo.
> 
> Lo de ayer me ha acabado de desmoralizar.
> 
> Maleta.



Hombre, la manifa de ayer fue la primera multiplicada por cinco o siete... la evolución en cuatro días es grande, esta vez hubo también en Sevilla y Bilbao...

Veremos qué ocurre en las siguientes si el fuego prende en otras ciudades...

Tampoco tengo muy claro qué esperas (me recuerde a los que parecía que esperaban un "boom" cuando explotara la burbuja inmobiliaria)... los cambios son lentos y la primera gran piedra de toque serán Galicia y Euskadi, sobre todo Galicia porque Euskadi todo el mundo admite que la mayoría será nacionalista y veremos si independentista (a los de Bildu se les puede decir muchas cosas pero van totalmente claritos sin ambigüedades tipo CiU o PNV).

Si en Galicia el golpe a PP y PSOE es contundente puede ser la piedra de toque que cambie todo. Aunque es cierto que no hay un partido que hable de separación de poderes (incluso UPyD que comenzó con éste tema, ahora que las cosas les van bien parecen haberse callado) y se nos queda corto lo que puedan hacer.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

¿Qué se sabe de lo acordado esta mañana en Retiro?
¿Cuándo es la próxima? ¿O habrá esta tarde une espontanea?


----------



## ivanbg (30 Sep 2012)

Enderr dijo:


> Pero esto que marco en mayúsculas no debería ser ningún fin en sí mismo y, de hecho, me parece gravísimo que lo estén consiguiendo. La policía es una institución necesaria, tanto en este régimen como en cualquier otro y cumplen un rol fundamental en la sociedad.
> 
> Otra cosa son los psicópatas de la UIP, que habría que sacarlos del cuerpo a todos, previo juicio marcial. Y aquí por un lado tiene la culpa el Gobierno por darles carta blanca para satisfacer sus deseos más sádicos y por darle armas y autoridad a un gorila analfabeto.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Debemos de preguntarnos quien esta dando las ordenes para cometer los despropósitos...


----------



## harto de todo (30 Sep 2012)

El problema es que se nos acaba el tiempo, me explico, aunque no soy tan optimista como muchos de foro que creen que a medio plazo las masas empezaran a despertar y se sumara una masa critica que haga caer este regimen corrupto, en el caso hipotetico de que esto se cumpla (cosa que dudo), sera demasiado tarde, nos habran hundido sin remedio.



Si os fijais hay un desfase tremendo entre el ataque que esta haciendo el capital usando a sus peleles politicos y la reaccion del pueblo, los primeros van a una velocidad de vertigo, estan desmontando en meses, si no en semanas todo la estructura economico-social que se ha ido construyendo en decadas, se lo estan cargando a ojos vista, y la reaccion del pueblo esta siendo lentisima, auqnue este despertando cierta conciencia en un numero creciente,-que no no olvidemos por desgracia es todavia muy reducido-de la poblacion, las masas siempre han sido muy lentas a la hora de hecharse a andar, son comparables a un larguisimo tren de carga al que le cuesta mucho arrancar, ellos lo saben y por eso la celeridad de las medidas, que estan tomando , quieren desmantelarlo todo antes de que las masas se rebelen, si es que llegan ha hacerlo.

Soy muy pesimista , si no hay algun catalizador, sea este lo que sea, que acelere el curso de los acontecimientos en los proximos meses y haga despertar a las masas, van ha hacer con nosotros lo que han hecho ya en mas del 90% del planeta, recordar el ejemplo de los antiguos paises del este, los esquilmaron a todos sin que su poblacion rechistara lo mas minimo, y cuando queramos reaccionar sera ya demasiado tarde, lo habremos perdido todo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

[youtube]aHzEHv6wnSc[/youtube]

¿Cuándo veremos el primer lanzamiento de un molotov? ienso:


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

Bueno, ya empieza a rular la próxima:
Martes 2 de octubre, siete de la tarde, a Neptuno otra vez. :


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

Los portugueses nos acompañan en ello:


----------



## quediran (30 Sep 2012)

A ver si va mucha mas gente y se consiguen los mismos niveles de participación que con la guerra de irak... todavía queda mucha gente que no se ha concienciado y desgraciadamente eso significa que se tendrá que sufrir mucho mas con el robo llamado recortes.


----------



## chuty4 (30 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Los portugueses nos acompañan en ello:



que mala leche el que puso la (d), ¿no?:XX:


----------



## Jonan (30 Sep 2012)

Espeluznante relato

"Nos metieron piedras en la mochila"


----------



## Hereje1972 (30 Sep 2012)

pronto, no muy tarde entraremos en los 3 dias de oscuridad
no será quedarnos sin luz o si....pero a nivel de conciencias viviremos los 3 dias de oscuridad....se acerca


----------



## Siskel (30 Sep 2012)

> ttp://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/29/world/europe/juan-carlos-i-seeks-redemption-for-spain-and-monarchy.html?hp&_r=2&
> 
> Chastened King Seeks Redemption, for Spain and His Monarchy
> 
> ...



Pero no llevéis la republicana, que divide!! ::


----------



## Insurrección (30 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Bueno, ya empieza a rular la próxima:
> Martes 2 de octubre, siete de la tarde, a Neptuno otra vez. :



2 de Octubre, día de los Santos Ángeles Custodios... patrón(os) de la Policía...


----------



## Brigit (30 Sep 2012)

Mientras nos demos por satisfechos con llenar la plaza y sacar pecho delante de la policía, de aquí na saldrá nada.
Así llevamos más de un año, de convocatoria en convocatoria, y estamos peor que al principio.


----------



## Monsieur George (30 Sep 2012)

Lo mejor es tenerlos a escasos metros. El día del desfile militar es el momento. Concentrar todas las fuerzas ese día. Sería emocionante que toda la Castellana retumbara con gritos de protestas...


----------



## Canuto (30 Sep 2012)

Jonan dijo:


> Espeluznante relato
> 
> "Nos metieron piedras en la mochila"



_...Entonces me pusieron un boli en la mano, me acercaron a un papel, y me dijeron: ¿Quieres firmar?, mientras tapaban la letra pequeña de la hoja. “Voy a leerlo antes”, dije. “¿Firmas o no?. Aquí no estás para leer”, contestaron. Y no firmé. Menos mal. _

Eso mismo me ocurrió cuando hice la mili.A los que nos veían altos y fornidos nos "ofrecían" de la misma manera firmar "voluntariamente" un papel para poder hacer la mili en la Policía Militar.Todos los que nos "habíamos ofrecido voluntarios" acabamos firmando a ciegas "con mucho gusto".


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Sep 2012)

Jonan dijo:


> Espeluznante relato
> 
> "Nos metieron piedras en la mochila"



A los policias hay que responderles y no quedarse de pie 3 horas, por ejemplo

Lo mejor es sacarlos de sus casillas, que se pongan nerviosos, que no te vean acojonado

Un familair que estuvo destinado en el Pais Vasco en los 70 me contó como un dia habian detenido a un miembro de ETA. Él y el compañero le estaban tomando los datos y todo lo demas mientras le decian burradas para acjonarlo y le daban bofetones. En esto el tipo miró al compañero de mi famliar y le dijo:

- Sabes que voy a salir de aqui, y cuando salga le haré una visita a tu familia

El policia se revolvió, le dió una leche y contestó:

- Si tocas a mi familia, te mato

El etarra tan solo respondió:

- Trato hecho

Mi familiar me dijo que nunca habia pasado tanto nerviosismo y que nunca habia visto a un compañero suyo ponerse tan livido como al que estaba entonces con él, y que su compañero no pudo dormir en semanas.

Al tipo siguieron sin tratarlo con delicadeza los dias siguientes que estuvo alli... pero ya no le gritaban ni le abotefaban con tanta alegria


----------



## Steve Ballmer (30 Sep 2012)

mirad

[YOUTUBE]ufw1u1rMryw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disabled (30 Sep 2012)

La coordinadora25S pone de mala ostia con declaraciones como esta:

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cESPLEBeQg[/YOUTUBE]

Eso de distinguir entre manifestantes buenos y malos porque la televisión quiera que salgas guapo es de traca.


----------



## ibn_sina (30 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> A los policias hay que responderles y no quedarse de pie 3 horas, por ejemplo
> 
> Lo mejor es sacarlos de sus casillas, que se pongan nerviosos, que no te vean acojonado
> 
> ...



Si pero la cantidad de detenidos que mueren "tratando de escapar" de comisaria por la ventana de un cuarto piso es bastante alta.

En mi opinión habría que avisar en la manifa que si se convoca hasta las once, los que no quieran problemas que desaparezcan antes pero los que se queden... que se queden con cocteles, bates, y lo que haga falta.

Las manifas en Gipuzkoa eran así y os enterábais en todas partes ...

Con mil que se quedaran... la juerga la iban a escuchar hasta en Alaska


----------



## sindios (30 Sep 2012)

No sé si lo habéis puesto, es un resumen de lo que emitió Georgina en Terra ayer

Altercados en la tercera jornada de protestas frente al Congreso

Si alguien puede que incruste el video, yo no he podido.


----------



## javi1984 (30 Sep 2012)

para llegar a lo del Pais Vasco en los 80 todavía queda mucho recorrido, pero mucho...


----------



## javi1984 (30 Sep 2012)

Disabled dijo:


> La coordinadora25S pone de mala ostia con declaraciones como esta:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cESPLEBeQg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Eso de distinguir entre manifestantes buenos y malos porque la televisión quiera que salgas guapo es de traca.



lo piense o no por dentro, de cara a los medios de comunicación eso es lo que tiene que decir de cara a la mayoría buenista y tambien para evitar problemas judiciales. Y mejor todavía hubiera sido identificar a los violentos con la policía secreta.


----------



## ivanbg (30 Sep 2012)

Para cuando la siguiente?


----------



## Steve Ballmer (30 Sep 2012)

javi1984 dijo:


> para llegar a lo del Pais Vasco en los 80 todavía queda mucho recorrido, pero mucho...



a esto? xD

[YOUTUBE]5ZknxoZM3Zo[/YOUTUBE]

madre mía, la policia disparando al aire con la pistola, pistolas tiradas por el suelo...


----------



## cujo (30 Sep 2012)

ibn_sina dijo:


> Si pero la cantidad de detenidos que mueren "tratando de escapar" de comisaria por la ventana de un cuarto piso es bastante alta.
> 
> En mi opinión habría que avisar en la manifa que si se convoca hasta las once, los que no quieran problemas que desaparezcan antes pero los que se queden... que se queden con cocteles, bates, y lo que haga falta.
> 
> ...



no era tan simple.

varios grupos, el que vigila, el que quema contenedores, el que transporta las piedras, el que las tira, los que al mismo tiempo pinchan las ruedas de un autobus a 7 manzanas para dividir a la policia y luego los portales donde subir corriendo y que alguien te este esperando en el piso tercero con la puerta abierta para que os metais rapido y que cuando llegue la policia solo vea a cuatro o cinco amigos en el sofá de la casa con el pijama puesto y con sus patatas fritas, ganchitos y cocacolas.

esta organizacion no se consigue en una semana.

lo malo es que todos estos son ahora treintañeros padres de familia y estan a otras cosas


----------



## marlin444s (30 Sep 2012)

Como estas a 5 metros hacen daño...tambien se pueden usar las de paint ball (las del proyectil grande 0.68) 


Quedarian geniales los maderos pintaditos de colores...


----------



## marlin444s (30 Sep 2012)

no salio la foto no me apaño con subirla...es un de aire comprimido(pistola) del calibre 4,4


----------



## cujo (30 Sep 2012)

Steve Ballmer dijo:


> a esto? xD
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5ZknxoZM3Zo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> madre mía, la policia disparando al aire con la pistola, pistolas tiradas por el suelo...



en esa epoca ocurria esto:

Marcado por el horror
Un tribunal de Bilbao juzga hoy el caso de un ertzaina quemado en una emboscada radical en Rentería al que una mutua no reconoce la invalidez total

«¿Por qué no detuvo al encapuchado?». En mayo de 1996, el fiscal dirigió esta pregunta a uno de los ertzainas que había sobrevivido a un ataque de kale borroka con 'cócteles molotov' a una furgoneta de la Ertzaintza en Rentería. La emboscada, perpetrada el 24 de marzo de 1995, fue la más violenta de la historia de la Policía vasca. Otros cuatro compañeros resultaron también heridos muy graves, uno de ellos, Jon Ruiz Sagarna, con quemaduras en el 75% de su cuerpo. El vehículo en el que viajaban, convertido en una bola de fuego sin control, atropelló a dos adolescentes, que también sufrieron lesiones graves. El agente interrogado había conseguido saltar del furgón y se encaró a uno de los atacantes. «¿Por qué no detuvo al encapuchado», había preguntado el fiscal. «No lo detuve porque mis brazos estaban ardiendo. Sólo pude verle los ojos», respondió entre sollozos. 

Trece años después, este mismo agente tendrá que volver a recordar aquel brutal atentado. Un tribunal médico de la Seguridad Social reconoció, el pasado mes de mayo, que las secuelas psiquiátricas que le dejó el ataque han empeorado, por lo que, en estos momentos, debe recibir una invalidez absoluta. Su caso, según los expertos, se corresponde al de un accidente de trabajo por atentado terrorista. Pero la mutua que debe correr con los gastos está en desacuerdo sobre el diagnóstico y considera que no existe nexo entre los problemas que sufre el ertzaina y el atentado. La diferencia es sustancial. Según el criterio de la Seguridad Social, el agente debe cobrar una pensión del 200% de su salario. Según la mutua, su caso no se deriva de un accidente de trabajo, por lo que no tiene derecho a percibir ningún tipo de extra.

Los médicos diagnosticaron que el ertzaina padece un síndrome de estrés postraumático con trastorno de personalidad. Esta enfermedad comenzó a diagnosticarse en la I Guerra Mundial, al examinar a los veteranos que regresaban trastornados del frente. Lo que vivió el ertzaina el 24 de marzo de 1995 en Rentería no difiere del horror de una batalla.

A las ocho de la tarde de aquel día, cinco agentes se dirigían en su furgoneta a una zona de Rentería en la que se esperaban disturbios. No sabían que se encaminaban a una emboscada. Al llegar a la altura de un autobús incendiado, un grupo de radicales lanzó sobre ellos una lluvia de 'cócteles químicos', elaborados con gasolina y ácido sulfúrico. Jon Ruiz Sagarna recibió de lleno el impacto de las botellas inflamables. El casco antidisturbios se fundió en su cabeza. Estuvo un mes entre la vida y la muerte. 

Otro agente se rompió el hombro intentando abrir la puerta atascada, salió con el uniforme en llamas y rodó por el suelo para apagarlas. Cuando sacó su arma para intentar defenderse, el plástico de la empuñadura, derretido por el fuego, se le pegó a la mano. En el juicio contra los tres autores de la emboscada, celebrado en mayo de 1996, el policía recordó cómo sólo escuchaba los gritos de las dos jóvenes que habían atropellado y veía cómo los ciudadanos que querían socorrerle se acercaban con las manos en alto. No había podido soltar su arma.

El agente al que ahora la mutua deniega la invalidez total consiguió salir de la furgoneta con las manos envueltas en llamas. Sufrió quemaduras en el 8% del cuerpo. En 1998 le concedieron una invalidez parcial. Tres años después, su médico de cabecera le recomendó que comenzara un tratamiento psiquiátrico, debido a los problemas que sufría por el recuerdo de la emboscada. Su caso fue empeorando. 

«El siguiente»

Ante el juicio que hoy se celebrará en Bilbao para estudiar el caso del agente, el sindicato de la Ertzaintza Erne ha convocado un acto de protesta por la decisión de la mutua de no pagar la incapacidad absoluta. En un comunicado interno, la central ha pedido que se apoye «al compañero». «Nunca sabemos quien va a ser el siguiente», concluye Erne.







asi q esteve, no nos flipemos


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (30 Sep 2012)

marlin444s dijo:


> no salio la foto no me apaño con subirla...es un de aire comprimido(pistola) del calibre 4,4



Sacas un pistola de aire comprimido en medio de una manifestacion, y con la templanza de la UIP acabas cosido a tiros. No te das cuenta que "parecen" armas de verdad y en medio de un jaleo no se distinguen. Lo dicho, muy mala idea.


----------



## Asdasd (30 Sep 2012)

Introduzco un poco de lo que considero sentido común y autocrítica, estando plenamente de acuerdo en la necesidad de manifestarse.

El regreso de Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3 (27/09 a las 11:52:31) 40:28 1454937 - iVoox

Saludos,


----------



## animosa (30 Sep 2012)

marlin444s dijo:


> Como estas a 5 metros hacen daño...tambien se pueden usar las de paint ball (las del proyectil grande 0.68)
> 
> Quedarian geniales los maderos pintaditos de colores...



: :ouch:

Suerte tienes si solamente te llevan detenido por ATENTADO contra la autoridad, porque otro caso peor seria que lo confundan con una arma de verdad y te disparen, pero no con pelotas de goma, sino con balas de verdad.

Lo flipo con vosotros, de verdad. Sois un peligro publico para los manifestantes


----------



## danilovix (30 Sep 2012)

Canis Rufus dijo:


> Otro vídeo, este desde un balcón:
> [YOUTUBE]fwdqcOHvNKw[/YOUTUBE]



porque la calle estaba bien iluminada, sino el de la silla de ruedas cobra lo suyo, por "agredir a 5 agentes" ::


----------



## Perchas (30 Sep 2012)

Asdasd dijo:


> Introduzco un poco de lo que considero sentido común y autocrítica, estando plenamente de acuerdo en la necesidad de manifestarse.
> 
> El regreso de Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3 (27/09 a las 11:52:31) 40:28 1454937 - iVoox
> 
> Saludos,




Pues muy mal empiezan, sin cuidar los detalles técnicos, no se oye, el volumen es un susurro en monoaural.

Cuando las cosas se hacen, se hacen bien y si no no se hacen.

De nada sirve el primer mensaje de Trevijano, me he rendido en el minuto 7.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Para cuando la siguiente?



Pasado mañana martes, siete de la tarde en Neptuno.


----------



## elena francis (30 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Sacas un pistola de aire comprimido en medio de una manifestacion, y con la templanza de la UIP acabas cosido a tiros. No te das cuenta que "parecen" armas de verdad y en medio de un jaleo no se distinguen. Lo dicho, muy mala idea.



Malísima idea. Igual que pretender organizar una guerrilla urbana. De esa manera lo único que conseguiréis es que la gente normal no se una a las protestas. Además de poner en un grave riesgo vuestra integridad y la de terceras personas. No hay que perder la cordura.


----------



## Asdasd (30 Sep 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Pues muy mal empiezan, sin cuidar los detalles técnicos, no se oye, el volumen es un susurro en monoaural.
> 
> Cuando las cosas se hacen, se hacen bien y si no no se hacen.
> 
> De nada sirve el primer mensaje de Trevijano, me he rendido en el minuto 7.



Puestos a cuidar los detalles, le sugiero que cambie de altavoces, de tarjeta de sonido o, algo mucho más simple, use unos auriculares. 

Yo he escuchado los 45 minutos de forma nítida y perfecta con unos humildes speakers de escritorio.


----------



## Mitsou (30 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Sacas un pistola de aire comprimido en medio de una manifestacion, y con la templanza de la UIP acabas cosido a tiros. No te das cuenta que "parecen" armas de verdad y en medio de un jaleo no se distinguen. Lo dicho, muy mala idea.



pregunto porque al leerte me ha entrado la duda, lo de la UIP llevan arma encima cuando van a repartir? Porque ahora mismo no me doy cuenta de haberlos visto con ella


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (30 Sep 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> Malísima idea. Igual que pretender organizar una guerrilla urbana. De esa manera lo único que conseguiréis es que la gente normal no se una a las protestas. Además de poner en un grave riesgo *vuestra* integridad y la de terceras personas. No hay que perder la cordura.



A mi no me mire, simplemente le he dicho que la idea que ha tenido es muy mala. En ningun momento he dicho nada de guerrillas urbanas, y mucho menos de utilizar armas.

Si algun dia tengo que utilizar la violencia, no sera en una manifestacion.


----------



## animosa (30 Sep 2012)

Mitsou dijo:


> pregunto porque al leerte me ha entrado la duda, lo de la UIP llevan arma encima cuando van a repartir? Porque ahora mismo no me doy cuenta de haberlos visto con ella



Por supuesto que llevan todos su pistola, te pongo una foto donde creo que se distingue bien:














Y estas foto de un policia que se le cae, no se si la pistola o el cargador, y por lo que se ve, las balas no parecen de fogueo:


----------



## elena francis (30 Sep 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> A mi no me mire, simplemente le he dicho que la idea que ha tenido es muy mala. En ningun momento he dicho nada de guerrillas urbanas, y mucho menos de utilizar armas.
> 
> Si algun dia tengo que utilizar la violencia, no sera en una manifestacion.



No lo digo por usted. Es que he leído algún post que habla de gasolina.


----------



## Perchas (30 Sep 2012)

Asdasd dijo:


> Puestos a cuidar los detalles, le sugiero que cambie de altavoces, de tarjeta de sonido o, algo mucho más simple, use unos auriculares.
> 
> Yo he escuchado los 45 minutos de forma nítida y perfecta con unos humildes speakers de escritorio.



Mire usted, de electrónica entiendo un poco, lo he intentado escuchar en un Apple con Safari, Crohme, en Windows con tres navegadores diferentes y con una tablet,

Con todos los sistemas probados no se oye adecuadamente, falta nivel de audio, no que sea nitido.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Sep 2012)

32 Kbs de calidad
stereo
22050Hz


----------



## Perchas (30 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 32 Kbs de calidad
> stereo
> 22050Hz



Y cuantos decibelios?, de eso trata, no de la calidad, no creo que sea mas de 15 db. y los que no tenemos oído fino es prácticamente inaudible.


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Sep 2012)

Algo que me llamó la atención, es que como con toda la pinta perroflautica, llega un tio y se pone a hablar en la lengua de shakespeare como si na, y se saca un IPAD del bolsillo como si nada. Me gustaría saber quien es este fulano al que entrevistaron los ingleses:


----------



## harto de todo (1 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> Malísima idea. Igual que pretender organizar una guerrilla urbana. De esa manera lo único que conseguiréis es que la gente normal no se una a las protestas. Además de poner en un grave riesgo vuestra integridad y la de terceras personas. No hay que perder la cordura.



¿y que entiende uvd por gente normal?.

Los tiempos que vivimos no son normales , estamos sufriendo un ataque sin precedentes en nuestras condiciones de vida desde los primeros tiempos de la dictadura y creo que la respuesta tiene que empezar a dejar de ser "normal".

Es que es mucho ya joder, ya esta bien ,ha pasado ya mas de un año desde las primeras manifestaciones del 15-M , se ha seguido hasta ahora una estrategia pacifista y ya ve para lo que ha servido, para envalentonar mas a la casta y a sus mercenarios, el levantar las manos y adoptar una postura sumisa les crece mas , y estan creando un ambiente cada dia mas represivo.

Si uvd ve esto normal, yo desde luego no lo comparto.

Yo veo mas normal esto:
imagenes manifestaciones grecia - Buscar con Google

A ver si empezamos a tomar ejemplo, y no nos dejemos apalear como corderos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2012)

harto de todo dijo:


> ¿y que entiende uvd por gente normal?.
> 
> Los tiempos que vivimos no son normales , estamos sufriendo un ataque sin precedentes en nuestras condiciones de vida desde los primeros tiempos de la dictadura y creo que la respuesta tiene que empezar a dejar de ser "normal".
> 
> ...



Hay una cosa que me está gustando en España y Portugal respecto a Grecia.
Ellos rodeaban Sintagma, o cuando había huelga, o algún día muy de vez en cuando por motivos de recortes, pero sin continuidad. No les he visto manifestarse cuatro veces por semana, por ejemplo.
Los griegos no han hecho de esos movimientos una fuente de presión contínua. :rolleye:


----------



## Mabuse (1 Oct 2012)

Para los que hablan de violencia y autodefensa, creo que la major opción sería ese "bloque blanco" italiano de gente vestida de blanco impoluto con *únicamente* escudos para defender a los manifestantes de las arbitrariedades de la UIP. Para que la gente piense sin polarizarse en exceso acerca del motivo y objeto de las manifestaiones, es un error que los manifestantes sean los que inicien o usen la violencia, pues de esa forma se da la razón a la casta en su argumento de que ni queremos ni sabemos razonar.
En la del 25 de septiembre, quedó bastante claro que la casta no quiere ni escuchar ni dialogar, y el 29, cuando pretendió callar a los medios audiovisuales, volvió a repetir su argumento. Cada vez actúan de forma más arbitraria, se sienten presionados por la casta financiera y amedrentados por la posibilidad de que las noticias de los manifestantes pacíficos no cejen en su empeño de protestar y dar a conocer la putrefacción que han traído al Estado español, este es el camino.

Si no ceden, por desgracia la violencia institucional irá en aumento, y si esta llega a extremos intolerables, veremos como muchos de los que aquí la piden se rasgarán las vestiduras por la reacción popular y huirán aterrados.


----------



## Vokiabierto (1 Oct 2012)

harto de todo dijo:


> ¿y que entiende uvd por gente normal?.
> 
> Los tiempos que vivimos no son normales , estamos sufriendo un ataque sin precedentes en nuestras condiciones de vida desde los primeros tiempos de la dictadura y creo que la respuesta tiene que empezar a dejar de ser "normal".
> 
> ...



Ok, pero ahora te pregunto, ¿han conseguido algo en Grecia?


----------



## Vokiabierto (1 Oct 2012)

Sin embargo en Portugal, han conseguido parar las últimas reformas pacíficamente...


----------



## Disabled (1 Oct 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Para los que hablan de violencia y autodefensa, creo que la major opción sería ese "bloque blanco" italiano de gente vestida de blanco impoluto con *únicamente* escudos para defender a los manifestantes de las arbitrariedades de la UIP. Para que la gente piense sin polarizarse en exceso acerca del motivo y objeto de las manifestaiones, es un error que los manifestantes sean los que inicien o usen la violencia, pues de esa forma se da la razón a la casta en su argumento de que ni queremos ni sabemos razonar.



Si usted revisa todos los vídeos de manifestaciones donde ha participado ese bloque (sobretodo en las antiglobalización), verá que no dura ni un asalto ante una carga de la policía, en seguida se disuelve. 

Es simple ¿por qué las primeras líneas de la policía nunca van con escudo cuando quieren cargar? ¿por qué sólo usan el escudo cuando hacen la formación tortuga y empiezan a disparar bolas? Ahí tienes por qué un bloque blanco no dura ni un asalto, ante una carga con porras sólo se puede enfrentar palos.


----------



## Perchas (1 Oct 2012)

Han desapercibido de Youtube los vídeos de tele 5 Del camarero y del anciano con el brazo en cabrestillo,

Sí ha sido por presiones al que lo ha puesto debemos movilizarnos, buscando esos vídeos y alojándolos en un lugar que sea inmune a la censura indecente traídora de estos hijos de la gran......


----------



## John Nash (1 Oct 2012)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Sin embargo en Portugal, han conseguido parar las últimas reformas pacíficamente...



Quizá allí tienen un gobierno que atiende aun a razones y la troika los tiene algo olvidados ocupados como están con nosotros.


----------



## harto de todo (1 Oct 2012)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Ok, pero ahora te pregunto, ¿han conseguido algo en Grecia?



No, no han conseguido nada, es cierto.

Pero en españa ¿hemos conseguido algo?.

Y en portugal no han sido las manifestaciones, eso es lo que nos estan vendiendo los medios.

Las verdaderas razones son otras:

El Gobierno portugués cede ante las protestas y estudiará alternativas a los últimos ajustes - 20minutos.es


La medida, sin embargo, fue contestada por la oposición, los sindicatos e incluso la patronal, por considerar que podía hundir todavía más el ya de por sí debilitado consumo interno
Este nuevo incremento de la carga fiscal a los trabajadores también causó divergencias entre los dos partidos que conforman el Gobierno conservador, los socialdemócratas del PSD y los democratacristianos del CDS-PP, que juntos permiten a Passos Coelho gozar de mayoría absoluta.

Esas han sido las razones y no las manifestaciones, se las pasan por el forro.

Para que estas sirvieran de algo tendrian que ser masivas, no menos de un 30% de la poblacion en la calle y ademas si no muy violentas , por lo menos mas osadas que las que ha habido ahora, tambien podrian ser manifestaciones permanentes, millones de personas en las calles de manera continua si harian caer al gobierno, y si empezaran a rodear ministerios, y centros del poder seria muy eficaces.

Si las manifestaciones son de unos pocos miles de `personas como hasta ahora con los barzos en alto, no sirven para nada.


----------



## Monsieur George (1 Oct 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Han desapercibido de Youtube los vídeos de tele 5 Del camarero y del anciano con el brazo en cabrestillo,
> 
> Sí ha sido por presiones al que lo ha puesto debemos movilizarnos, buscando esos vídeos y alojándolos en un lugar que sea inmune a la censura indecente traídora de estos hijos de la gran......



Nos busques conspiraciones, Perchas. Supongo que habrá sido Vasile, que sino no puede hacer caja.


----------



## Perchas (1 Oct 2012)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Nos busques conspiraciones, Perchas. Supongo que habrá sido Vasile, que sino no puede hacer caja.



Jajaja, gracias Monsieur, más de lo mismo. Castuzones por doquier.


----------



## Hacendado (1 Oct 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Para los que hablan de violencia y autodefensa, creo que la major opción sería ese "bloque blanco" italiano de gente vestida de blanco impoluto con *únicamente* escudos para defender a los manifestantes de las arbitrariedades de la UIP. Para que la gente piense sin polarizarse en exceso acerca del motivo y objeto de las manifestaiones, es un error que los manifestantes sean los que inicien o usen la violencia, pues de esa forma se da la razón a la casta en su argumento de que ni queremos ni sabemos razonar.
> En la del 25 de septiembre, quedó bastante claro que la casta no quiere ni escuchar ni dialogar, y el 29, cuando pretendió callar a los medios audiovisuales, volvió a repetir su argumento. Cada vez actúan de forma más arbitraria, se sienten presionados por la casta financiera y amedrentados por la posibilidad de que las noticias de los manifestantes pacíficos no cejen en su empeño de protestar y dar a conocer la putrefacción que han traído al Estado español, este es el camino.
> 
> Si no ceden, por desgracia la violencia institucional irá en aumento, y si esta llega a extremos intolerables, veremos como muchos de los que aquí la piden se rasgarán las vestiduras por la reacción popular y huirán aterrados.



The white block | Flickr: Intercambio de fotos

Defensa activa.

No queda otra.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2012)

Bueno, esperemos que las redes sociales empiecen a echar humo, para movilizar para la convocatoria de mañana por la tarde a las 19:00 h.


----------



## sen (1 Oct 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Bueno, esperemos que las redes sociales empiecen a echar humo, para movilizar para la convocatoria de mañana por la tarde a las 19:00 h.



no lo veo, esta del 2 de octubre no se ha publicado en casi ningún sitio.


----------



## Vokiabierto (1 Oct 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Bueno, esperemos que las redes sociales empiecen a echar humo, para movilizar para la convocatoria de mañana por la tarde a las 19:00 h.



¿Que convocatoria? no he visto nada de la coordinadora...


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2012)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> ¿Que convocatoria? no he visto nada de la coordinadora...



Convocatoria española y portuguesa simultanea:













¿Será que hay gente más cabreada y decidida que la coordinadora? 
¿Esta llegando la masa critica a un nivel óptimo como para que la gente decida concentrarse por si misma? :rolleye:


----------



## Disabled (1 Oct 2012)

Antes al menos montaban un triste evento en el Facebook, ahora la peña pretende hacer convocatorias a través de un cutre jpg hecho con paint. 

Un poco de seriedad señores.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2012)

Disabled dijo:


> Antes al menos montaban un triste evento en el Facebook, ahora la peña pretende hacer convocatorias a través de un cutre jpg hecho con paint.
> 
> Un poco de seriedad señores.



Entonces... La coordinadora, que se reunió ayer domingo a las 11 en Retiro, ¿ha decidido quedarse de brazos cruzados y no anunciar la fecha de la siguiente concentración? ienso:


----------



## Vokiabierto (1 Oct 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Entonces... La coordinadora, que se reunió ayer domingo a las 11 en Retiro, ¿ha decidido quedarse de brazos cruzados y no anunciar la fecha de la siguiente concentración? ienso:



Yo por lo que se lo están decidiendo, barajaban salir los tres días que se aprueban los PGE en el parlamento (ahora no me acuerdo que días son exactamente)


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2012)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Yo por lo que se lo están decidiendo, barajaban salir los tres días que se aprueban los PGE en el parlamento (ahora no me acuerdo que días son exactamente)



Buf, eso queda lejos, para el 23 de octubre o por ahí.
Si no son capaces o no quieren ir seguir a este ritmo de presión de dos o tres manifestaciones por semana, muy floja es esa coordinadora.
No obstante, espero que la gente no se olvide y se concentren espontáneamente, de lo contrario *el bobierno gana*. :abajo:


----------



## Maltese (1 Oct 2012)

Mayor Oreja critica a TVE por televisar las protestas porque 'incitan a manifestarse'
Mayor Oreja critica a TVE por televisar las protestas porque 'incitan a manifestarse' | Medios | elmundo.es

A ver si te centras, cacho facha, si lo que quieres es que TVE no incite a manifestarse, lo mejor que podrías pedir es que no televisara ninguna intervención del Presidente, de sus Ministros, de sus lacayos, ni por supuesto de nada que salga de tu boca.


----------



## Vokiabierto (1 Oct 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Buf, eso queda lejos, para el 23 de octubre o por ahí.
> Si no son capaces o no quieren ir seguir a este ritmo de presión de dos o tres manifestaciones por semana, muy floja es esa coordinadora.
> No obstante, espero que la gente no se olvide y se concentren espontáneamente, de lo contrario *el bobierno gana*. :abajo:



Pues yo ya no se que pensar pero me da a mi que una convocatoria espontanea así sin organización sera un fracaso, ojo, que mas quisiera yo que equivocarme y que sea un éxito enorme (eso es lo que yo quiero) pero lo dudo...


----------



## murray (1 Oct 2012)

Lo que no entiendo es por qué tánta discusión sobre las banderas y por qué se insiste en que no se lleven a las manifestaciones. Cada uno debería poder llevar la bandera que le de la gana, siempre y cuando no sea fascista o antidemocrática. En una "democracia real" debe existir la pluralidad y el respeto a otras ideas, y esto hay que demostrarlo también en las protestas.

Mientras el 15M se asocie con la bandera republicana, perroflautas y gente de izquierda, no hay nada que hacer. El día que se vea en una manifestación como la del sábado todo tipo de banderas (española, catalana, vasca, republicana, gallega, andaluza, etc ...) entonces la casta sí se acojonará, porque significará que el pueblo está unido contra ella, independientemente de la ideología de cada uno.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2012)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Pues yo ya no se que pensar pero me da a mi que una convocatoria espontanea así sin organización sera un fracaso, ojo, que mas quisiera yo que equivocarme y que sea un éxito enorme (eso es lo que yo quiero) pero lo dudo...



Puede que sea un fracaso o puede que no, pero "desactivar" temporalmente el movimiento hasta finales de octubre, la casta lo va a vender como un éxito rotundo del "Estado de Derecho".

Y que las decenas de miles de quienes han estado estos tres días por allí, no tengan capacidad para difundir y promocionar protestas espontáneas por ellos mismos, y decidan quedarse de brazos cruzados al son de lo que diga la coordinadora, eso lo veo como otro fracaso.


----------



## darkorex (1 Oct 2012)

A _Major_ Oreja yo es que intento ni leerlo, suele darme subidones de tensión.

Oigo murmullos (de gente no relacionada con sindicatos ni organizaciones, gente normal) de hacer algo el 12-0. Quizás apoyo popular tendría


----------



## Doctor Rosado (1 Oct 2012)

murray dijo:


> Mientras el 15M se asocie con la bandera republicana, perroflautas y gente de izquierda, no hay nada que hacer. El día que se vea en una manifestación como la del sábado todo tipo de banderas (española, catalana, vasca, republicana, gallega, andaluza, etc ...) entonces la casta sí se acojonará, porque significará que el pueblo está unido contra ella, independientemente de la ideología de cada uno.



correcto. esa es la clave, y muchos por aquí siguen sin enterarse.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (1 Oct 2012)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Pues yo ya no se que pensar pero me da a mi que una convocatoria espontanea así sin organización sera un fracaso, ojo, que mas quisiera yo que equivocarme y que sea un éxito enorme (eso es lo que yo quiero) pero lo dudo...



Es que están secuestrando los movimientos espontáneos. Eso es lo que quiere la coordinadora del CNI ésa.


----------



## Vokiabierto (1 Oct 2012)

Pues posiblemente, pero ten en cuenta que de no ser por el apoyo y difusión de la coordinadora, no habría enterado ni el tato... El 15m tiene una Red de difusión y coordinación muy potente.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2012)

Entonces la imagen que he colgado hace un rato, y que la vi ayer tarde en twitter, ¿es un fake?
¿No hay convocatoria rulando por la red ahora mismo? :|


----------



## Vokiabierto (1 Oct 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Entonces la imagen que he colgado hace un rato, y que la vi ayer tarde en twitter, ¿es un fake?
> ¿No hay convocatoria rulando por la red ahora mismo? :|



Yo he visto algunos twits.... Veremos a ver, igual por ahí es por donde salta la chispa, realmente cualquier protesta es buena, veremos...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (1 Oct 2012)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Pues posiblemente, pero ten en cuenta que de no ser por el apoyo y difusión de la coordinadora, no habría enterado ni el tato... El 15m tiene una Red de difusión y coordinación muy potente.



El objetivo no es una manifestación exitosa en sí misma, el objetivo es conseguir algo concreto mediante, no confundas fines con medios.


----------



## Disabled (1 Oct 2012)

Lectura obligatoria para todos los pro-pacifismo-a-toda-costa:

Consideraciones sobre la violenta Policía de la Paz | Alasbarricadas.org


----------



## Vokiabierto (1 Oct 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> El objetivo no es una manifestación exitosa en sí misma, el objetivo es conseguir algo concreto mediante, no confundas fines con medios.



Claro claro, ¿pero tu crees que 100 o 200 personas a las que van a moler a palos si se enfrentan o aunque no se enfrenten a la policía van a conseguir algo? Sinceramente, yo no lo creo...


----------



## Vokiabierto (1 Oct 2012)

Disabled dijo:


> Lectura obligatoria para todos los pro-pacifismo-a-toda-costa:
> 
> Consideraciones sobre la violenta Policía de la Paz | Alasbarricadas.org



Mira, yo no es que este en contra de la "contundencia" simplemente es que no hay masa crítica para ella, asi que de momento es lo que hay...


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Oct 2012)

murray dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué tánta discusión sobre las banderas y por qué se insiste en que no se lleven a las manifestaciones. Cada uno debería poder llevar la bandera que le de la gana, siempre y cuando no sea fascista o antidemocrática. En una "democracia real" debe existir la pluralidad y el respeto a otras ideas, y esto hay que demostrarlo también en las protestas.
> 
> Mientras el 15M se asocie con la bandera republicana, perroflautas y gente de izquierda, no hay nada que hacer. El día que se vea en una manifestación como la del sábado todo tipo de banderas (española, catalana, vasca, republicana, gallega, andaluza, etc ...) entonces la casta sí se acojonará, porque significará que el pueblo está unido contra ella, independientemente de la ideología de cada uno.



Algunos todavía estais muuyyy equivocados..la cosa aunque no lo creas va de ideologías, y la ideología imperante ahora mismo es el liberalismo, la derecha más clasista, el resto de ideologías se quedan en el papel porque SÓLO manda una el neoliberalismo.

Pero seguir creyendo que esto va contra todas las ideologías, contra la casta... la casta son los lacayos del poder económico, que son indefectiblemente neoliberales.

ENTERAROS DE UNA PUTA VEZ, DE QUE COÑO VA ESTO.
SIEMPRE HA IDO DE IDEOLOGÍAS, O ¿QUE PRETENDES QUE TRAS ASALTAR EL CONGRESO NOS COLGUEMOS EN LOS ÁRBOLES Y COMAMOS PLÁTANOS?

Otra cosa son las banderitas, eso son sólo trapos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2012)

Esto es lo que se supone que acordaron en la asamblea de ayer domingo. Menciones a rodear el congreso todos los sábados, rodearlo también cuando se aprueben los PGE 2013, y poco más (nada concreto). Me parece extrañísimo que no sigan en la dinámica de dos o tres protestas por semana, así lo que consiguen es relajar la tensión y darle tregua a la castuza: 


Acta de la Asamblea General 30 de septiembre de 2012
Publicado el 30/09/2012 por ateneapensativa	

Pradera tras al Palacio de Cristal, Parque del Retiro

Hora de inicio: 11:30

Asistencia de más de 100 personas.

Orden del día:

Valoración
Movilizaciones 26, 27 y 29 de septiembre
Se inician las intervenciones con un compañero de Portugal y otro de Grecia. Ambos coinciden en hacer una valoración positiva de las movilizaciones en nuestro país y se preguntan de qué forma conseguir que las convocatorias a la movilización coincidan con las que se llevan a cabo en el resto de países europeos.
Un compañero de Italia recomienda que, para que acuda gente de otras ciudades, hemos de gestionar la manera de ver cómo pueden alojarse aquí los días que sean necesarios.

Un compañero cree que las convocatorias no deberían hacerse únicamente por Internet sino también mediante el reparto de octavillas, lo que nos permitiría llegar a otros sectores como las secciones sindicales de las empresas, parados, distintas mareas, y a una población más amplia que no tiene tanto acceso a Internet.

Otro compañero opina que debemos centrarnos más en problemas concretos como, por ejemplo, la dación en pago. Se le dice que esto forma parte de nuestro manifiesto y que la PAH ha convocado, el día 7 de octubre en Madrid, y el día 6 de octubre en el resto del Estado español, una jornada de recogida de firmas para la ILP.

El debate del proceso constituyente debería ser una de las tareas prioritarias durante las próximas semanas.

Algunos compañeros proponen que, una vez finalizada cada acción, se haga la limpieza del espacio ocupado.

Todos coincidimos en poner en común próximas movilizaciones: a partir de ahora las acciones a llevar a cabo se enfocarán a la retirada de los presupuestos del Estado para 2013, por entender que estos presupuestos traerán consigo más recortes, más paro y más pobreza, en beneficio de los intereses de una deuda de la que no somos responsables.

Propuestas:

Que se dedique un día al análisis, discusión y debate de los presupuestos.
Reunión y concentración todos los días que dure el debate de los presupuestos.
Movilización –Rodea el Congreso- el día que los presupuestos se sometan a votación.
Seguir manteniendo todos los sábados las concentraciones “Rodea el Congreso”.

CONSENSOS
Apoyar a los compañeros que tienen que comparecer ante la Audiencia Nacional (calle Prim), el jueves 4 de octubre, a las 10.30 de la mañana, con nuestra presencia frente a la Audiencia.
Mantener la convocatoria de asamblea para el próximo domingo, día 7 de octubre, en el Retiro.


----------



## Pinchazo (1 Oct 2012)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Mira, yo no es que este en contra de la "contundencia" simplemente es que no hay masa crítica para ella, asi que de momento es lo que hay...



De hecho, creo que la clave de esta "batalla" está en intentar lograr que la gente que ve la "realidad" a través del televisor, salga a la calle y vea una realidad diferente, para darse cuenta, por fin, de que la televisión no es una fuente fiable.

Las manifestaciones está bien... pero se necesita algo más. Además son bastante agotadoras para los participantes, así que si no hay un aumento rápido de participantes, acaban sucumbiendo a su propio cansancio.

La cuestión es... ¿como se logra eso?
Es francamente difícil. La gente suele tener poca memoria (en realidad, poca atención) hacia las noticias y la situación política. Incluso aunque les adelantes los sucesos, cuesta muchísimo lograr un mínimo de su atención y en seguida reculan a la caja tonta y vuelven a consumir el falsimedia.


----------



## Brigit (1 Oct 2012)

Da igual dos concentraciones a la semana, que al mes, que una acampada. Cada vez irá menos gente hasta que finalmente se diluya.


----------



## 2x1 (1 Oct 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> CONSENSOS
> *Apoyar a los compañeros que tienen que comparecer ante la Audiencia Nacional (calle Prim), el jueves 4 de octubre, a las 10.30 de la mañana, con nuestra presencia frente a la Audiencia.*
> Mantener la convocatoria de asamblea para el próximo domingo, día 7 de octubre, en el Retiro.



Eso es lo fundamental ahora.


----------



## Edmond (1 Oct 2012)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ENTERAROS DE UNA PUTA VEZ, DE QUE COÑO VA ESTO.
> SIEMPRE HA IDO DE IDEOLOGÍAS, O ¿QUE PRETENDES QUE TRAS ASALTAR EL CONGRESO NOS COLGUEMOS EN LOS ÁRBOLES Y COMAMOS PLÁTANOS?
> 
> Otra cosa son las banderitas, eso son sólo trapos.



Error, la ideología es el bonito envoltorio, aquí lo que nos jugamos son intereses. Cuando en vez de luchar por lo que escribió un extranjero hace décadas o siglos nos demos cuenta de que luchamos por mejorar nuestra situación, habremos dado un gran paso.


----------



## davesant10 (1 Oct 2012)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Algunos todavía estais muuyyy equivocados..la cosa aunque no lo creas va de ideologías, y la ideología imperante ahora mismo es el liberalismo, la derecha más clasista, el resto de ideologías se quedan en el papel porque SÓLO manda una el neoliberalismo.
> 
> Pero seguir creyendo que esto va contra todas las ideologías, contra la casta... la casta son los lacayos del poder económico, que son indefectiblemente neoliberales.
> 
> ...




Lo peor de vuestro "movimiento" es la ignorancia , hablar de liberalismo de este gobierno y de Europa es ser muy ignorante, España y Europa desprende un hedor a putrefacción por políticas socialistas y estatalistas....



Disfruten lo ignorado....


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Oct 2012)

Edmond dijo:


> Error, la ideología es el bonito envoltorio, aquí lo que nos jugamos son intereses. Cuando en vez de luchar por lo que escribió un extranjero hace décadas o siglos nos demos cuenta de que luchamos por mejorar nuestra situación, habremos dado un gran paso.



Eso se llama ideología Hamijo, la ideología del bien común..sin ideas no vas a ningún lado, y las ideas las escribe la gente dia a dia.


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Oct 2012)

davesant10 dijo:


> Lo peor de vuestro "movimiento" es la ignorancia , hablar de liberalismo de este gobierno y de Europa es ser muy ignorante, España y Europa desprende un hedor a putrefacción por políticas socialistas y estatalistas....
> 
> 
> 
> Disfruten lo ignorado....



Apesta a socialismo para ricos..tu debes ser uno de ellos o sentirte como tal.


----------



## davesant10 (1 Oct 2012)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Apesta a socialismo para ricos..tu debes ser uno de ellos o sentirte como tal.




socialismo para ricos = estatalismo




y no, yo estoy haciendo las maletas , pues soy muy cobarde contra las metralletas


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Oct 2012)

davesant10 dijo:


> socialismo para ricos = estatalismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como siempre mezclando churras con merinas..si usted abstrae de mi mensaje que abogo por el estatalismo o stalinismo va de culete.


----------



## murray (1 Oct 2012)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Algunos todavía estais muuyyy equivocados..la cosa aunque no lo creas va de ideologías, y la ideología imperante ahora mismo es el liberalismo, la derecha más clasista, el resto de ideologías se quedan en el papel porque SÓLO manda una el neoliberalismo.
> 
> Pero seguir creyendo que esto va contra todas las ideologías, contra la casta... la casta son los lacayos del poder económico, que son indefectiblemente neoliberales.
> 
> ...



Creo que hay bastante gente que se considera "liberal" y "neoliberal" que no está de acuerdo con esta "democracia" macabra que tenemos, en la que el partido al que votan se pasa por el forro lo que prometen en campaña. Los liberales están en contra de intervencionismo del estado y subidas de impuestos, ¿no? entonces supongo que tienen una buena razón para ir a estas manifestaciones, y seguro que alguno habría …

Al final la gente lo que quiere (entre otras muchas cosas), es simple y se puede explicar sin recurrir a las ideologías: quiere que no se le tome el pelo. Si vota a un partido y gana, que aplique las medidas que ha prometido en campaña. Y que aplique las políticas para las que se le ha votado según la ideología del partido, sean liberales, pseudo-socialistas, de centro, comunistas, o como quieras llamarlas. 

Esto es lo que une a la gente en contra de la casta y el poder económico que la maneja, con independencia de su ideología, el estar harto de que nos tomen a TODOS por tontos del culo, seamos de derechas, de izquierdas, negros, blancos, del Madrid o del Barça. Y que nos manejen y nos expriman sin poder hacer absolutamente nada para pararlos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (1 Oct 2012)




----------



## Wayo (1 Oct 2012)

Galiciaverde dijo:


>



muy bueno :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Galiciaverde (1 Oct 2012)

Wayo dijo:


> muy bueno :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Alguien lo ha colgado en los comentarios a la noticia de El País: La juez devuelve el caso de los 34 detenidos el 25-S a la Audiencia Nacional | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## elena francis (1 Oct 2012)

Brigit dijo:


> Da igual dos concentraciones a la semana, que al mes, que una acampada. Cada vez irá menos gente hasta que finalmente se diluya.



Eso es lo que pasará. Con asambleas en el Retiro que no son representativas no se solucionan los problemas. Hace falta un lider que aglutine el descontento y sepa capitalizarlo. Ese lider necesario debería reunir algunos requisitos, el primero de ellos no pertenecer a la castuza. El segundo es que no sea un tipo populista; su discurso debe estar centrado en objetivos concretos a corto plazo. Lo demás es utópico.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (1 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> Eso es lo que pasará. Con asambleas en el Retiro que no son representativas no se solucionan los problemas. Hace falta un lider que aglutine el descontento y sepa capitalizarlo. Ese lider necesario debería reunir algunos requisitos, el primero de ellos no pertenecer a la castuza. El segundo es que no sea un tipo populista; su discurso debe estar centrado en objetivos concretos a corto plazo. Lo demás es utópico.



Lo que realmente hace falta es un plan o agenda politica, no el popurrí de quehaydelomiísmos y las mamandurrias mentales que muchos proponen.

Por favor, escuchad:

El regreso de Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3 (27/09 a las 11:52:31) 40:28 1454937 - iVoox


----------



## Brincalindes (2 Oct 2012)

La violencia es el último recurso del incompetente


----------



## sindios (2 Oct 2012)




----------



## ibn_sina (2 Oct 2012)

Brincalindes dijo:


> La violencia es el último recurso del incompetente



quizá, pero ha venido sirviendo desde el principio de la prehistoria.
Y si no fuera porque algunos utilizaron la violencia tú no sabrías escribir la frase que has escrito.


----------



## mecaweto (2 Oct 2012)

Brincalindes dijo:


> La violencia es el último recurso del incompetente



Llamando a Vulcan86, están insultando a la policía.....


----------



## lauracop (2 Oct 2012)

El Templo Del Tigre 3 - El Mito De La Caverna - YouTube


----------



## Brincalindes (3 Oct 2012)

ibn_sina dijo:


> quizá, pero ha venido sirviendo desde el principio de la prehistoria.
> Y si no fuera porque algunos utilizaron la violencia tú no sabrías escribir la frase que has escrito.



hahaha, creo que confundes conceptos:

violencia <> lucha, enfrentamiento o confrontación.

La Violencia por la violencia, la violencia como argumento para conseguir un objetivo, es lo que te hace incompetente, y la violencia no es, necesariamente, física. La hay de muchos tipos.... Como decía Stalin,el aliado de Hitler "Un muerto es una desgracia, un millón de muertos una estadística....".... La VIOLENCIA se convierte así en un instrumento para conseguir objetivos, objetivos que, al no fraguar por la vía de la argumentación y el convencimiento, pues ha de imponerse al resto......violentamente..... 

Sin embargo, gracias a la lucha y la confrontación tú no hablas alemán, o ruso y nuestras mujeres no llevan "burka"..... pero por culpa de la Violencia muere más gente de la necesaria en pro de objetivos falaces (Comunismo, Nazismo.....) Por eso se habla de violencia de Sexo (lo de "de género" es una aberración, porque las cosas no tienen sexo). o se habla de Violencia Racista, o de Violencia psicológica...... se habla de VIOLENCIA.

La violencia es inútil y suele ser respondida con más violencia, en un circuito sinfin... La confrontación, si parte de gentes inteligentes, nunca lleva a la violencia, o no debería.... y quien adopte posturas violentas apriori... sembrará vientos, pero recogerá Tempestades......

Por otro lado la violencia es una actitud "activa". Un violento no precisa de justificación o motivación. Es violento, en cualquier caso y en todos los casos. Una actitud violenta, además, busca la provocación del oponente con el fin de justificar su propia actitud violenta. La espera o la respuesta pausada y medida a una actitud violenta no es violencia, es sólo una reacción defensiva, totalmente lícita. Las actitudes violentas nunca son lícitas, ni legítimas, ni respetables, todo lo contrario...

Lo que yo planteo es muy simple, pero es claro no todo el mundo lo entiende, o no quieren entenderlo..... Somos víctimas de la LOGSE y otras absurdas gilipolleces..... y cuando no cubres tus objetivos y eres violento, te invade la frustración que finalmente se transforma en violencia descontralada...... Al final, los menos violentos, los partidarios de la confrontación, respondemos, obviamente, con mucha más mesura, sin frustración, pero respondemos desde una actitud defensiva, y gracias a eso, pues es por lo que hoy puedo escribir lo que escribo, y encima en español... en lugar de en ruso, alemán o francés..... Cosas de la Historia....pero es lo que hay.

Por cierto, la cita es de Asimov, que no tiene nada que ver con Star Trek.... )


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Oct 2012)

¿Se confirma nueva protesta para el sábado por la tarde?


----------



## España1 (3 Oct 2012)

5_N, que viene bien para después ir de botellona


----------



## Escobilla87 (3 Oct 2012)

*Presentación e invitación*

Porque de nada sirve hacer la misma concentración en el congreso, agotando al personal con la misma convocatoria una y otra vez.

Que no dependade una coordinadora-asamblea cerrada el que la accion se vuelva a repetir un día de pleno o no. Por aportar una idea nueva idea con la posibilidad de que el pueblo la apoye.

Porque hay que hacer algo nuevo, colectivo, que ninguna ideología ni grupo se apropie, que sea algo abierto, sin convocantes, de boca a boca.

OCUPA EL DESFILE DEL 12 DE OCTUBRE
https://www.facebook.com/Ingignados...=notif&notif_t=like#!/events/151244068351677/

OCUPA LA MONCLOA
25-S Toma el Congreso | Facebook

Seamos sencillos y vallamos al grano. Sin ideología, sin que ninguna coordinadora-asamblea tenga que avalar el que sea lícito o no, sin partidismo, sin etiquetas, sin miedo. Que cada vez sea más la gente quien acude sin que sea un círculo ideológico cerrado. Sin miedo


----------



## NoRTH (3 Oct 2012)

Improvisación coñioo!! 

que el congreso es ir a la boca del lobooo joder!!! 


pesados y cansinos!!


----------



## Hacendado (4 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> Eso es lo que pasará. Con asambleas en el Retiro que no son representativas no se solucionan los problemas. Hace falta un lider que aglutine el descontento y sepa capitalizarlo. Ese lider necesario debería reunir algunos requisitos, el primero de ellos no pertenecer a la castuza. El segundo es que no sea un tipo populista; su discurso debe estar centrado en objetivos concretos a corto plazo. Lo demás es utópico.



Esa es la razón por la que a veces el 15M huele tan sumamente mal. No creo que haya habido ningún movimiento que haya triunfado sin la existencia de un lider al que mirar, en quien confiar y al que dar apoyo directamente.

Es necesario un lider, alquien con quien interactuar contra este sistema podrido que dicen que es democratico pero que se sustenta en la profunda ignoracia del pueblo con basura televisada o radioemitida. Que asco oir la puta ser en el coche a las 15:30 con el puto futbol.

El 15M decia que no quería líderes, que no quería banderas, y como dijo alguien en este foro: "¿Si tu agitas una caja de tornillos y tuercas va a salir de repente algún tipo de artilugio?"

Algunas asociaciones del 15M están financiadas por escuelas de negocio de peso internacional.

Los vínculos de Enrique Dans, promotor del movimiento 15M, con la oligarquía financiera internacional. | ASSEMBLEA VINARÒS

Eso huele francamente mal y creo que sólo hay dos opciones, o la banca internacional quiere cargarse a la castuza patria o esto ha sido un movimiento para aglutinar y modular con un interés la rabia popular.


----------



## mikelgonza (5 Oct 2012)

Está claro que ese MOVIMIENTO está totalmente manipulado y apestaaaa por todos ladosss , no conviene un lider de masas claro que no , ..... sino una idea de masas es más fácillll para ellosss .....


----------



## fruthos (18 Oct 2012)

mikelgonza dijo:


> Está claro que ese MOVIMIENTO está totalmente manipulado y apestaaaa por todos ladosss , no conviene un lider de masas claro que no , ..... sino una idea de masas es más fácillll para ellosss .....



Mira que es viejo eso de "desacreditar al mensajero" , parece que a algunos lo que màs les jode es que no haya una "cabeza de turco" para desacreditar ,acusar de violaciòn... o lo que diox mande .

..."ellosss"... quienes ? ;..los cualos ? los indignados ? hay un montòn de gente indignada ... los perroflautas ? yo soy perroflauta y te puedo asegurar que no llenamos las plazas... (ya quisiera yo) segùn lo mal que lo hagamos las vaciamos y en el mejor de los casos la gente ni se da cuenta de que estamos .

No es que una "idea de masas" sea màs facil ...es que es simplemente eso ,una idea de masas , como castigar los crìmenes ,o poner un tendido eléctrico , si la idea me parece buena , me importa un pepino de quien haya sido la idea,y si alguien intenta convencerme de que la idea no es buena , tendrà que hacer algo màs que poner a parir al ideòlogo .

Esto es lo que proponen estas "ideas/masas" :


_ Cambio de la Ley Electoral para que las listas sean abiertas y con circunscripción única. La obtención de escaños debe ser proporcional al número de votos.
Atención a los derechos básicos y fundamentales recogidos en la Constitución como son: derecho a una vivienda digna, articulando una reforma de la Ley Hipotecaria para que la entrega de la vivienda en caso de impago cancele la deuda; sanidad pública, gratuita y universal; libre circulación de personas y refuerzo de una educación pública y laica.
Abolición de las leyes y medidas discriminatorias e injustas como han calificado la Ley del Plan Bolonia y el Espacio Europeo de Educación Superior, la Ley de Extranjería y la conocida como Ley Sinde.
Reforma fiscal favorable para las rentas más bajas, una reforma de los impuestos de patrimonio y sucesiones. Implantación de la Tasa Tobin, que grava las transferencias financieras internacionales y supresión de los paraísos fiscales
Reforma de las condiciones laborales de la clase política para la abolición de sus sueldos vitalicios, así como que los programas y las propuestas políticas tengan carácter vinculante.
Rechazo y condena de la corrupción. Que sea obligatorio por la Ley Electoral presentar unas listas libres de imputados o condenados por corrupción.
Medidas plurales con respecto a la banca y los mercados financieros en cumplimiento del artículo 128 de la Constitución, que determina que “toda la riqueza del país en sus diferentes formas y sea cual fuere su titularidad está subordinada al interés general”. Reducción del poder del FMI y del BCE. Nacionalización inmediata de todas aquellas entidades bancarias que hayan tenido que ser rescatadas por el Estado. Endurecimiento de los controles sobre entidades y operaciones financieras para evitar posibles abusos en cualquiera de sus formas.
Democracia participativa y directa en la que la ciudadanía tome parte activa. Acceso popular a los medios de comunicación, que deberán ser éticos y veraces.
Verdadera regularización de las condiciones laborales y que se vigile su cumplimiento por parte de los poderes del Estado.
Recuperación de las empresas públicas privatizadas.
Efectiva separación de los poderes ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial.
Reducción del gasto militar, cierre inmediato de las fábricas de armas y un mayor control de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del Estado.
Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica y de los principios fundadores de la lucha por la Democracia en el Estado.
Total transparencia de las cuentas y de la financiación de los partidos políticos como medida de contención de la corrupción política.

Se hicieron propuestas más controvertidas, como la abolición de la monarquía española, punto en el que no hubo consenso y que, por consiguiente, no se apuntó como los demás.12_



Quien quiera que desacredite estas propuestas ,tendrà toda mi atenciòn ,el resto , consignas ,arengas ...monsergas , no me convencen .

Respecto a las movilizaciones 15M ,25S ...

Evidentemente "rodear" el congreso no va a tener como consecuencia que los diputados salgan con las manos en alto rindiendose a la voluntad del pueblo ienso: ,no creo que a nadie se le escape el caracter simbòlico del "acto" , como fuere ,sin ser demasiado partidario de este tipo de eventos bien es verdad que estas movilizaciones obligan a los mass-media a contrastar sus propias "manipulaciones" para no meter la pata .Este 25S los medios se han desmarcado descaradamente de la versiòn oficial y es queeee...no les queda màs remedio ,la gente no es tonta y miran el tutube,y claro hay cosas que ...cantan .

Un buen ejemplo es lo de los policìas infiltrados armando follòn ,o el falso indignado de intereconomìa ...:XX: hay una verdadera obsesiòn en ponerle rostro a esta "idea de masas " està bien que se denuncien todos y cada uno de los abusos del funcionariado , està bien que haya pruebas audiovisuales de todo ,està bien que se les recuerde que nosotros somos "el gran hermano" y que por cada càmara que rompan hay 10 màs filmando como la rompen ... 

Aùn asì ,a pesar de que admiro y apoyo a quienes reivindican nuestros derechos a pié de calle , yo prefiero empezar por el principio que me parece que en verdad en verdad , es justo y necesario , me refiero a : 
_
Cambio de la Ley Electoral para que las listas sean abiertas y con circunscripción única. La obtención de escaños debe ser proporcional al número de votos.


_

Y como me parece "justo y necesario" asì se lo transmitiré a quien quiera escucharme ,recomendàndole que en las pròximas elecciones vote a un partido que pida esta reforma de la ley electoral , pero estoy ya un pelìn mayor pa andarme dando de hostias con los maderos .


----------



## spitfire (27 Nov 2012)

yo fui a eso del 25 sept y creo que lo hicimos bien. La Policía Nacional ejerció a la antigua usanza como en los peores años del dictador, dando palizas a diestro y siniestro.
pero volviendo al tema de Rodea en Congreso, creo que sirve de poco; a la Casta Delictivo Parasitaria del PP$OE se le mete en vereda NO DÁNDOLES NI UN PUTO EURO; debemos evadir impuestos al máximo, comprar todo sin IVA y ayudar a todo aquél que quiera evadir y moverse en economía sumergida. Lo contrario es apoyar y financiar a La Casta del PP$OE y esto sí que es delito


----------



## Escobilla87 (8 Dic 2012)

*...*

El motivo por el cual se manifiesta o se rodea el congreso no debería ser otro que el "chantaje"/presión sobre el gobierno, me explicaré lo mejor que pueda con mis límites de expresión, a ver si me hago explicar bien:

Si se acampa en sol, y parece que el número de personas que arropa dicha protesta, crece exponencialmente(como ocurrió las primeras semanas) la acampada no es un circo, ni es una "manifa", es un medio de decir al gobierno "mira, o nos haces caso, o esto va a ir a más, lo que no vas a hacer es desalojar a porrazos a 100 000 personas que se reunen aquí todas las tardes". Y lo que se dijo por lo cual la gente acampó por segunda vez el 17 fue tal que "de aquì no se va ni dios hasta que cambien las cosas, esto no es cosa de unos días, nos quedamos indefinidamente"

Y yo os aseguro, y puedo equivocarme por supuesto, pero no estoy muy lejos, que si en sol se hubiera consensuado ÚNICAMENTE exigir una reforma de la ley electoral, y elecciones anticipadas, esa masa crítica se hubiera seguido sumando exponencialmente hasta que el gobierno no hubiera tenido más remedio que ceder. Controlado o no, aquello se les fue totalmente de las manos, y en mi vida he visto algo que saliera con tanta homogeneidad y espontaneidad, si aquellas infraestructuras se hubieran visto reforzadas por una única y realista reivindicación, y la suma de más número de personas asiduio, con el "o nos hacéis caso o no nos vamos", eso hubiera tendido èxito sin ninguna duda.

Lo que asutó a la gente fueron los transmaricabollos, la cantidad ingente de borregos y propuestas insensatas que se empezaron a consensuar las últimas semanas, los payasos, festivaleros, drogófilos y borrachos, por no hablar de los peligrosos moros, que protagonizaban episodios todos las noches, y unas asambleas que ya solo se centraban en cuestiones de convivencia y permanencia en la acampada, cuyo objeto era absurdo para los que ya estábamos ahí, entre peleas con armas blancas, borrachos, okupas y demàs gentuza. Ahí ya todo estaba perdido, todos los esfuerzos asamblearios consistian en mantener la acampada, y resolver los conflicstos que generaba.
La estrategia fue utilizar la desmoralización de la gente para provocar una autoretirada, y principio de la muerte del movimiento.

A muchos no se nos olvidará como aquellos primeros dos días q5 y 16 en los que luchamos con todas nuestras fuerzas por aquello que veìamos sensato, no veíamos realista en realidad el que aquello fuera a triunfar. Y después del primer desalojo el ver allì a unas 10 000 personas, al día siguiente 20000, luego 30000, làgrimas, los pelos de punta, y una sensacón inesperada de que íbamos a ganar aquella partida..

El 25 s no fue más que el intento desesperado y utópico de echar un pulso al gobierno, y en principio con buena idea de permanecer una masa crítica indefinidamente, caiga quien caiga, incluso aunque hubiera muertos, permanecer indefinida y pacíficamente hasta que el gobierno dimita y reforma constituyente.. no salió bien, y muerto se halla..

no hay que perder nunca la esperanza, se abusó de las convocatorias "rodea el congreso". La primera el gobierno se cagó porque era un golpe de estado ciudadano anunciado, y la represión comenzó meses antes, muestra de que tenían el rabo entre las piernas con esta convocatoria..

Cuando la cosa este mal(peor) nacerá "otro sistema", y quizás la gente se presente en la mismísima moncloa, y quizás algún día este régimen asesine a alguien, y hará un efecto llamada mayor.. Sin violencia podemos conseguir lo que queramos, solo hace falta pensarlo muy bien, y no dejarse llevar por la violencia del estado... un millón de personas rodeando el congreso un par de días, serían suficientes para abrir un cambio, ¿como se llega a eso? ¿es verdaderamente imposible?? yo creo que no es imposible, y existe una fórmula para que todas las personas que estamos hartas nos pongamos deacuerdo y vallamos a liarla... tiene que haber alguna fórmula para que eso se haga..


----------



## Magestic2013 (21 Dic 2012)

Escobilla87 dijo:


> Porque de nada sirve hacer la misma concentración en el congreso, agotando al personal con la misma convocatoria una y otra vez.
> 
> Que no dependade una coordinadora-asamblea cerrada el que la accion se vuelva a repetir un día de pleno o no. Por aportar una idea nueva idea con la posibilidad de que el pueblo la apoye.
> 
> ...




Es obvio que no sirve,la mejor manera para que te escuchen los politicos es hacer boicot a los productos españoles para hundir el consumo y joder al estado,esto es mas efectivo que las manifestaciones,si el estado no quiere escuchar la voz del pueblo habrá que hundir al estado.


----------



## Magestic2013 (21 Dic 2012)

spitfire dijo:


> yo fui a eso del 25 sept y creo que lo hicimos bien. La Policía Nacional ejerció a la antigua usanza como en los peores años del dictador, dando palizas a diestro y siniestro.
> pero volviendo al tema de Rodea en Congreso, creo que sirve de poco; a la Casta Delictivo Parasitaria del PP$OE se le mete en vereda NO DÁNDOLES NI UN PUTO EURO; debemos evadir impuestos al máximo, comprar todo sin IVA y ayudar a todo aquél que quiera evadir y moverse en economía sumergida. Lo contrario es apoyar y financiar a La Casta del PP$OE y esto sí que es delito




Ahi está,sacar el dinero de los bancos y hacer boicot a los productos nacionales,comprar productos que sean extranjeros de origen que sean productos suecos o franceses,la piramide hay que destruirla por abajo,sin los de abajo el estado desaparece.


----------



## Escobilla87 (23 Dic 2012)

Keyron dijo:


> Para que haya una revolución, la vida de la gente tiene que ser esa revolución, nunca abandonar el lugar, si la gente se cansa, que se vayan reemplazando por otros, pero siempre que hayan miles y miles en ese sitio.
> 
> Cuando en una batalla logras una posición, no te vas a cenar y abandonas la posición dejando a cuatro pelagatos, el enemigo les zurra y te la quita y vuelta a empezar, tienes que protegerla hasta el final. Si tu fin es que dimita el gobierno, rodear, asaltar el Congreso etc la presión debe ser constante y el cerco indefinido...



Exacto. Sol fue eso.

Joder y podemos hacerlo..


----------



## Alew (22 Ene 2013)

¿Se esta organizando algo despues del tema sobres?

Esta podría ser la definitiva.


----------



## tuxedo (22 Ene 2013)

Alew dijo:


> ¿Se esta organizando algo despues del tema sobres?
> 
> Esta podría ser la definitiva.



Ni idea de si se está germinando algo más..pero si podria ser la definitiva, o ganamos o perdemos, después ya no habrán muchas más oportunidades.


----------



## Nakamura (22 Ene 2013)

Pues sí deberia de montarse algo pero necesitamos mucha más gente y sin miedo, sin miedo de verdad. Como se dice más arriba no hay que abandonar las posiciones.


----------



## Alew (22 Ene 2013)

Nakamura dijo:


> Pues sí deberia de montarse algo pero necesitamos mucha más gente y sin miedo, sin miedo de verdad. Como se dice más arriba no hay que abandonar las posiciones.



No creo que esta vez la gente vaya con miedo...o si, pero con más rabia que miedo.

Y de la cantidad de personas que pueden acudir no hablemos.

Esta puede ser la definitiva.


----------



## tuxedo (22 Ene 2013)

Alew dijo:


> No creo que esta vez la gente vaya con miedo...o si, pero con más rabia que miedo.
> 
> Y de la cantidad de personas que pueden acudir no hablemos.
> 
> Esta puede ser la definitiva.



La gente ni irá..al menos de mi alrededor pasan absolutamente, continuarán votando al PP después de quejarse y de algunos quedarse en el paro.
Consideran que manifestarse es de débiles, imaginate como piensan...


----------



## Alew (22 Ene 2013)

tuxedo dijo:


> La gente ni irá..al menos de mi alrededor pasan absolutamente, continuarán votando al PP después de quejarse y de algunos quedarse en el paro.
> Consideran que manifestarse es de débiles, imaginate como piensan...




va por barrios

mi entorno esta bastante calentito ::,incluidos votantes del PP de siempre :XX:

si la convocan, se lia


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (22 Ene 2013)

Alew dijo:


> Esta podría ser la definitiva.



jojojo, que bueno...


----------



## Alew (22 Ene 2013)

HarryWashello dijo:


> jojojo, que bueno...



ten algo de fe o prepara el culo

no me queda claro el motivo de tu comentario, pero tengo pa todos ::


----------



## Javi Metal (2 Feb 2013)

Streeming de hoy, by EL Pais:

Vídeo: Manifestación ante la sede del PP | Vídeos | EL PAÍS


----------



## John Oxenham (10 Mar 2013)

Alew dijo:


> ten algo de fe o prepara el culo
> 
> no me queda claro el motivo de tu comentario, pero tengo pa todos ::



Pues visto lo visto habrá que ir preparando el culo.


----------



## zapatitos (26 Abr 2013)

Me colé esto no iba aquí uuuups :fiufiu:


----------



## Señormerigueder (19 Jul 2013)

Receta:
Pelotas de goma y porra.


----------



## spitfire (19 Jul 2013)

*Hoy viernes 19 Julio 2013, manifestación frente a todas las sedes de capitales de provincia del Crimen Organizado, también llamado PP, para que dimitan y convoquen elecciones​*


----------



## Pojo Micón (30 Jul 2013)

Ya sabemos el discurso de la giliprogresada pase lo que pase. Va a ser una convocatoria violenta, pero:

-Si van 4 policías mal contados: "Acutuaron con excesiva violencia al ver que eran minoría y la situación les sobrepasaba".

-Si van 3 regimientos completos: "Medida dictatorial, caciquil, y auténtico derroche en seguridad para mostrar la verdadera fuerza del estado opresor que representan"

Ya lo decía Goebbels. Hay que tomarse cualquier tema o situación, por nimia que sea, como una auténtica agresión.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (Martes a la(s) 6:07 AM)

Como bolsonaro!


----------



## Komanche O_o (Martes a la(s) 6:18 AM)

Lla? Lla a caído el Régimen del 78?
HOYGAN, a ver si sale un partido de los de abajo y anti PSOE de este 15M...


----------



## Komanche O_o (Martes a la(s) 6:20 AM)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Lo unico bueno que ha hecho esta persona es organizar un poco esto, pero evidentemente, esto le superará a él con creces. No te preocupes invitado, no acabará siendo presidente del gobierno y a mí tampoco me representa esta persona, como ninguno que forme parte de la casta.
> 
> A mí me da igual que la protesta la haya convocado la cabra de la legión, eso es muy muy secundario y no tiene importancia, lo importante es la respuesta de la sociedad ante el chiringuito de la casta. Ahora te pregunto, ¿tú que propones hacer para que la casta se dé por aludida?, te escucho.



XD XD XD ✌✌
Aaaay, cómo nos tomaron el pelo... para hacerse una coleta.


----------



## Cicciolino (Martes a la(s) 7:39 AM)

Los votontazos no aprendéis ni a hostias...


----------



## lamoffj (Martes a la(s) 8:04 AM)

Bufff BROOOOTALERRIMO este hilo dejando patente el retraso de los VOTONTOS, mirad sus caras llenas de esperanza jajajajaj. Esperanza en que por fin les cambiase la textura de los ñordos que les lanzan sus amos a la boca. Ellos encantados y abriendo bien grande para que el R78 nos siga sangrando.


----------



## Perrosachez (Martes a la(s) 9:46 AM)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Como bolsonaro!



Menudo zasca.


----------

